# ION 18 - Aufbau- und Technikthread



## US. (29. September 2011)

Hi,

Zeit für einen ION 18 Thread!

Geometrie ist nun offiziell online:
http://www.nicolai.net/157-0-ION+18.html

Hier haben wir uns schon über Rahmengrößen ausgetauscht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543176

Alles weitere dann hier.

Auf dem nun offiziell verlinkten pdf ist auch von 73mm Tretlager bei 150er Hinterbau die Rede.

Glaube hier besteht doch noch Klärungsbedarf 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2011)

Uwe... schon bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2011)

Die Geo schaut super aus! Wenn nur das Gewicht nicht wäre.


----------



## der-gute (29. September 2011)

sind die knapp 5 Kilo mit CCDB?


----------



## John McLeash (29. September 2011)

Ich frag wo sich bei dem Bike die Pfunde verstecken (Rohrwandstärken?).
Weil der Hinterbau ist je eher die Lightversion zum AFR und die Gussets sehen auch recht leicht aus.

Ich hatte gehofft man käme an die 3.5 kg ran vom AFR, obwohl das ja auch eher an den 3.8kg lag.

Geometrie ist spitze auch der 150er Hinterbau ist super, endlich stabile Laufräder ohne Versatz in den Speichen.

Fänd noch eine seriöse Gewichtsangabe gut.

Schlussendlich find ichs sehr gelungen, fänds aber besser wenn es ein ION 16/18 wär als ein ION 18/20.
Evtl. ne vordere Dämpferaufnahme +7mm und nen 216er Dämpfer, dann gehts auch als 160/180.

Und das Ion 20 mit 1.5 Serie und ein bissel abspecken, das gleiche Gusset wie beim 18er, Hinterbau leichter, etc...
Und nen 240er Dämpfer.


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Glaube hier besteht doch noch Klärungsbedarf
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



is doch 73mm. Sorry


----------



## US. (29. September 2011)

Hi,



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Uwe... schon bestellt ?


Ja - konnte nicht wiederstehen 

Zum Gewicht:
Gewicht ist mit Dämpfer angegeben. Netto also 3,8kg.
Mal sehen was es dann tatsächlich an der Waage werden.
Vom AFR kenne ich aber Werte nahe 4kg netto.
Wenn man bedenkt daß wohl der AFR-Rohrsatz Verwendung findet (z.B. Sitzrohr 30,9mm) und sich die Versteifungen im Tretlager-Unterrohrbereich ansieht kann man nicht wirklich weniger als beim AFR erwarten.

An sich ist das Bike ein Light-Downhiller der voll im Trend liegt.
Durch das versetzte Sitzrohr sind jetzt durch die Dämpferaufnahmen auch  extrem tiefe Tretlager bei vollem Federweg realisierbar.
In Verbindung mit Angleset sicher 63° realisierbar - sofern man das möchte.

Ich persönlich hätte ein reines 180er Freeride-Bike mit 135er Hinterbau und leichterem Rohrstz vorgezogen, aber an sich deckt das Helius AM diesen Bereich  bereits ab wenn man ehrlich ist.
Mir gefällt aber das ION-Konzept besser und auch die Kinematik lässt mehr Spielraum zu und zeigt keinen Wendepunkt im Übersetzungsverhältni (rein progressiv).

@Rainer: Merci! Bin erleichtert nicht auch noch bleischwere Saint-Kurbeln draufpacken zu müssen 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## lassereinböng (29. September 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ja - konnte nicht wiederstehen



hast du schon einen liefertermin genannt bekommen?


ist schon raus, welcher direct mount standart für den umwerfer benutzt wird?


----------



## US. (29. September 2011)

Nein, kein genauer Liefertermin. Mit Glück wirds dieses Jahr noch was.
Mir ist aber klar, daß man so ein Bike im Herbst bestellt, damits für die kommende Saison was wird. Das ist nicht nur bei Nicolai so...
Bei diversen Komponenten steht der Liefertermin ja auch noch in den Sternen. Wenn ich dan CC Double Barrel Air denke, z.B.

Directmount-Standard ist noch nicht klar. Nur daß es eine Lösung geben wird, evtl spezifischen Adapter.
Wo genau das Problem liegt, weiß ich aber nicht. Prototypen zeigen ja eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit - auch beim Helius AM.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## slayerrider (30. September 2011)

Was ich habe hinten und vorne nicht verstehe: Warum einen 150mm Hinterbau mit einem 73mm Innenlager. Hat das je funktioniert???


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2011)

Wenn man Truvativ/SRAM-Kurbeln nimmt, gibt es auch ein 73mm Innenlager mit 56mm Kettenlinie... ich hatte das selbe "Problem" bei meiner Wildsau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (1. Oktober 2011)

ion 18 sieht spitze aus...mir leider nur völlig unverständlich warum sich nicolai auf einmal auch darauf beschränkt biker mit körpergröße bis vll max. 190cm mit rahmen zu versorgen ....warum gibt es wie beim ION 20/ST keinen XL rahmen????....bin doch schwer enttäuscht muss ich sagen..hatte die ganze zeit mit der anschaffung eines 18ers geliebäugelt....


----------



## trailterror (1. Oktober 2011)

Bis du ü 195cm? Wolltest du auch kleinere (freeride) touren fahren...

Sonst müsste doch L fürn abfahrts/bikeparkgeschoss reichen oder?


----------



## ichoe (1. Oktober 2011)

bin ü 200cm, also passt das mit dem L rahmen nicht wirklich...bin bei der deutschlandtour ein ION ST in L gefahren und das war doch auch ein wenig zu klein...XL würde da perfekt passen...und ja das ion 18 sollte dann mein AM ersetzen,touren muss schon gehn...na ja mal sehn wie ich meine pläne umsetze...


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2011)

bei der grösse, in kombination mit dem beabsichtigten einsatzzweck, so sehe ich es auch eher pessimistisch....

Höchstens mit aufpreis ein custom ion?


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Oktober 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> ion 18 sieht spitze aus...mir leider nur völlig unverständlich warum sich nicolai auf einmal auch darauf beschränkt biker mit körpergröße bis vll max. 190cm mit rahmen zu versorgen ....warum gibt es wie beim ION 20/ST keinen XL rahmen????....bin doch schwer enttäuscht muss ich sagen..hatte die ganze zeit mit der anschaffung eines 18ers geliebäugelt....



 Mein ION GB2 hat ein XL Oberrohr, wo ist das Problem ???


----------



## wunny1980 (2. Oktober 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ja - konnte nicht wiederstehen
> Zum Gewicht:
> Gewicht ist mit Dämpfer angegeben. Netto also 3,8kg.
> ...



also mein afr wiegt in größe L nur 3760 gramm. mit umwerfer dom und achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

@wunny:
Danke für das AFR-Beispiel.
Möglicherweise hatte ich ein gepulvertes AFR gesehen.
Dein Beispiel lässt aber hoffen, daß auch das ION18 in dem Bereich liegt und nicht noch darüber.



slayerrider schrieb:


> Was ich habe hinten und vorne nicht verstehe: Warum einen 150mm Hinterbau mit einem 73mm Innenlager. Hat das je funktioniert???



Habe das noch nie probiert, aber mal gerechnet:
Ein 9-fach Ritzelpaket hat 37mm Breite.
Der Abstand vom kleinen Ritzel zum Ausfallende beträgt 4mm

Damit beträgt die Kettenlinie bei einem 135-Hinterbau genau 45mm.
Bei einem 150er Hinterbau sind es 52,5mm

Shimano HT II -Kurbeln haben aber bei einem 68er/73er Gehäuse eine Kettenlinie von 50mm.
Dh., daß die Kombinatorik 73/150 passender als 73/135 oder auch 83/150 ist!

Das Fußfreiheitsproblem besteht natürlicch nach wie vor, sollte sich aber gerade eben ausgehen, wenn man nicht sehr verdreht draufsteht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @wunny:
> Danke für das AFR-Beispiel.
> ...



Ok, vlt. war das ein Denkfehler von mir. Ich werde das nochmal überlegen. Allerdings habe ich auch bei einer 73-135 Kombination ein Problem bei 2 Fach mit Kettenführung. Dort läuft die Kette auch immer schief.


----------



## US. (4. Oktober 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ok, vlt. war das ein Denkfehler von mir. Ich werde das nochmal überlegen. Allerdings habe ich auch bei einer 73-135 Kombination ein Problem bei 2 Fach mit Kettenführung. Dort läuft die Kette auch immer schief.



Ja, das stimmt sofern du eine 3-fach-Kurbel verwendest, das äußere KB abmontierst und stattdessen einen Bashring verwendest.
Die Kettenlinie bezieht sich nämlich auf das mittlere Kettenblatt.
Es gibt aber auch 2-fach Kurbeln, bei denen das innere KB entfällt, dann stimmt die Kettenlinie (alle Rennradkurbeln oder manche SRAM-CC-Kurbeln.)

Nur was ist für einen Freerider sinnvoll?
Gehen wir von 2-fach mit Bashring aus. Das große Blatt nimmt die Stelle des mittleren Blattes ein und hat irgendwas zwischen 32 und 38 Zähne.

Dann wäre es sinnvoll, wenn alle Ritzel der Kassette mit diesem Blatt gut ohne erheblichen Schräglauf fahrbar wären.
Genau das geht optimal mit einer 50er Kettenlinie am Hinterbau. Der 150er Hinterbau mit 52,5 Kettenlinie kommt dem recht nahe.
In Kauf nehmen muß man dann, daß das kleine Blatt nur vernünftig mit den 5 oder 6 größten Ritzeln fahrbar ist.
Aus meiner Sicht verschmerzbar, da man die Kombinationen klein-klein aufgrund Verschleiß und Polygoneffekt eher vermeiden sollte als groß-groß.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ehrlich gesagt schließe ich mich gern der etwas weiter oben getätigten Aussage an:
Ein ION 16/18 wäre sicherlich ziemlich sinnvoll! Das ION ST bewegt sich ja derzeit im 20cm FW-Bereich, und somit 100% auf Hardcore FR/DH - warum nun also nochmal ein Rad, welches im Prinzip diesen Federweg abdeckt? OK, es ist leichter, und somit handlicher - aber zur Freeride/Enduro-Waffe kann es so kaum werden. Zudem lässt sich ein 150er Hinterbau idR schlecht Kurbeln, was auch Nicolai biometrisch nicht ändern kann. 
Das Helius AM deckt zwar den Bereich bis 170mm ziemlich gut ab, aber irgendwie fehlt der nächste Schritt...

DAHER WUNSCHKONZERT:
Ein ION 16 auf Rohrsatzbasis des AM, wegen mir mit nem stärkeren Unterrohr um 18cm Gabeln besser zu verkraften - aber eben leicht genug, um auf 16kg Gesamtgewicht kommen zu können. Dazu nen kleinen Dom um nen Umwerfer aufnehmen zu können, damit man 2-fach fahren kann. Dann noch einen schmaleren Hinterbau, damit man keine O-Beine beim Kurbeln bekommt. Und zu guter letzt das Sattelrohr steiler, damit man das Bike universeller einsetzen kann! Also im Prinzip ne Mischung aus ION 14, ION 18 und Helius AM mit 16-18cm Federweg... 
Konstruktiv sollte dies doch möglich sein, und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige Abnehmer für das Bike gäbe - ich wäre einer! Mein altes Helius FR kommt langsam in die Jahre, das AM ist zwar toll, aber bietet kaum Vorteile, das ION 18 ist mir zu fett - daher wäre ein leichtes ION 16/18 für mich persönlich TOP!!!


----------



## no name2606 (6. Oktober 2011)

wieso dann kein afr?!!
ist doch genau das was du beschrieben hast!
oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## provester (6. Oktober 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> DAHER WUNSCHKONZERT:
> Ein ION 16 auf Rohrsatzbasis des AM, wegen mir mit nem stärkeren Unterrohr um 18cm Gabeln besser zu verkraften - aber eben leicht genug, um auf 16kg Gesamtgewicht kommen zu können. Dazu nen kleinen Dom um nen Umwerfer aufnehmen zu können, damit man 2-fach fahren kann. Dann noch einen schmaleren Hinterbau, damit man keine O-Beine beim Kurbeln bekommt. Und zu guter letzt das Sattelrohr steiler, damit man das Bike universeller einsetzen kann! Also im Prinzip ne Mischung aus ION 14, ION 18 und Helius AM mit 16-18cm Federweg...
> Konstruktiv sollte dies doch möglich sein, und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige Abnehmer für das Bike gäbe - ich wäre einer! Mein altes Helius FR kommt langsam in die Jahre, das AM ist zwar toll, aber bietet kaum Vorteile, das ION 18 ist mir zu fett - daher wäre ein leichtes ION 16/18 für mich persönlich TOP!!!



Alles was Du haben willst gibt es doch bereits - kauf einfach ein AFR..


----------



## US. (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wie oben schon beschrieben, hätte ich zwar auch lieber einen 135er Hinterbau und einen etwas leichteren Rohrsatz gehabt, finde das ION18 in Summe aber doch sehr stimmig.

Bin froh, daß es den Stummel fürn Umwerfer nicht hat...
Das hat mich immer vom AFR abgehalten.

16cm Federweg geht auch im ION18. Einfach einen 216/63 Dämpfer einbauen und passende Dämpferaufnahme vorne von +7.
Schon hat man 160mm Federweg bei gleicher Geometrie.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie oben schon beschrieben, hätte ich zwar auch lieber einen 135er Hinterbau und einen etwas leichteren Rohrsatz gehabt, finde das ION18 in Summe aber doch sehr stimmig.
> 
> ...



Hab mir heute auch ein 18er bestellt. Das 20ger kommt weg, nicht weil es schlecht ist sondern weil ich finde das dass 18er für mich noch besser ist.


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2011)

Du treulose Tomate!


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2011)

Hui, dann war dein aktuelles ion aber ein kurzer zeitvertreib;
Verstehn tu ichs aber; bei deinem uphill anteil machts wohl sinn....

Für michbgeht das viel diskutierte gewicht des ion 18 auch voll in ordnung. Es wird schliesslich als freerider verkauft, und nicht als enduro, und da ist das gewicht nun mal mehr als zweitrangig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (11. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch ein 18er bestellt. Das 20ger kommt weg, nicht weil es schlecht ist sondern weil ich finde das dass 18er für mich noch besser ist.



Du hattest ein AFR, jetzt hast Du ein ION 20, für die Zukunft willst Du ein ION 18.
Wo ist der Unterschied (beim Fahren) zwischen dem AFR und dem ION 18?


----------



## US. (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich schätze, daß wird selbst guru noch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung wissen 

Das ION 18 sieht besser aus, hat das Tretlager 12mm tiefer, den Lenkwinkel 0,5° flacher und den Sitzwinkel 0,5° steiler.
Ferner eine etwas andere Kinematik (vgl. hierzu die Tech-sheets).

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is doch 73mm. Sorry



im neuen Tech Sheet steht jetzt doch wieder 83mm drin.




pratt schrieb:


> Du hattest ein AFR, jetzt hast Du ein ION 20, für die Zukunft willst Du ein ION 18.
> Wo ist der Unterschied (beim Fahren) zwischen dem AFR und dem ION 18?




1.) Das Tretlager des 18ers ist tiefer im Vergleich zum AFR.(Vorteile und Nachteile sind ja bekannt)
2.)Ich kann wieder mit Kettenschaltung vorne fahren (HS is zwar geil aber auch sackschwer)
3.) minimalst kürzerer Hinterbau als ION 20 und AFR (merkt aber glaube ich kein Mensch)
4.) mein Ion 20 wiegt im Moment 17,3kg. Jetzt rechne ich einfach mal 500g weniger wegen der HS zur 2 fach Kurbel, 400g minus am Rahmen würde dann rein rechnerisch auf 16,4kg kommen, ein guter Wert wie ich finde.
5.) 1° Flacherer Lenkwinkel als das AFR (der flache Lenkwinkel hat mir beim Ion 20 sehr gut gefallen).
6.) progressivere Dämpferanlenkung.
7.)Das Ion 20/18 ist im Gegensatz zum AFR extrem tiefer gelegt, was mir sehr gut gefällt da man noch mehr das Gefühl im Rad zu sitzen als drauf.






Edit:
8.) Antriebsneutraler als das Ion 20 da der Hauptlagerdrehpunkt des Ion 18 eher dem des AFR´s gleicht.


----------



## US. (11. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> im neuen Tech Sheet steht jetzt doch wieder 83mm drin.



Also doch, hmmmm....
Schaun mer mal, ob das der Endstand bleibt bei Hinterbau/ Tretlagerbreite.
Dann müsst ich mich von meiner schönen XTR-Kurbel trennen 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## John McLeash (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die Hoffnung das einer von Nicolai die vielen Threads mitliest.
Finde das sollte Nicolai immer so machen, einen Prototyp mit Geometrieangaben auf die Homepage und dann im Forum auf Verbesserungsvorschläge warten und dann noch hier und da ein wenig ändern bis zur Serienreife.

Finde 83x150 sehr gut, pedalierbarkeit macht da erst bei Marathon oder Roadbikes nen grossen (fühlbaren) unterschied.

Bin sogar mit nem VP Free mit 83er Kurbel im 73er Gehäsue und 150er Hinterbau alles raufgefahren ohne Knieprobleme oder merklichen Kraftverlust.

Zudem kann ich nur immer wieder erwähnen das 150er Laufräder sehr viel stabiler sind wenn man eine Hinterradnabe ohne Versatz fährt (zb. Hope Pro2).

Das scheiss Syntace 142er Mass kann nix besser da man auf nur Adapter auf die Nabe setzt der Versatz aber bleibt.

Finde das Bike so sehr gelungen.

Wünsche mir nur noch einen optimierten Rohrsatz mit etwas weniger Gewicht, 3.5-3.7 Kg je nach Rahmengrösse wären ein grosser Wurf und das 18er wäre mit den leichten Bikes anderer Hersteller gleichauf.

Und das bei der Topqualität...


----------



## US. (11. Oktober 2011)

Bzgl. Pedalierbarkeit hab ich da auch keine größeren Bedenken.
Eine FSA Gravity Light hat beispielsweise nur einen unmerklich größeren Q-Faktor wie eine XT-Kurbel.
Steifigkeitsgewinn am Hinterrad ist auch unstrittig.

Nur ist die Auswahl an 83er Kurbeln sehr beschränkt.

Wie dem auch sei; ich finds trotz 83/150 gelungen 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. November 2011)

Hach, hab' mir gerade überlegt, dass ich auch eins will 

Vorsichtige Erstgespräche mit der Regierung sind positiv verlaufen

Gibt's mal paar neue Bilder vom ION 18????


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2011)

Hehe 

Als ersatz- oder ergänzungsrad zum AM?


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. November 2011)

Du willst doch wohl nicht das GB2 in Rente schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. November 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hach, hab' mir gerade überlegt, dass ich auch eins will
> 
> Vorsichtige Erstgespräche mit der Regierung sind positiv verlaufen
> 
> Gibt's mal paar neue Bilder vom ION 18????



ich nehme dann gerne deinen blauen am rahmen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. November 2011)

Hach, ich bin als hin und her gerissen...
Hänge schon sehr an dem gb2, ist einfach eine geile Kiste!
Aber so ein leicht aufgebautes ion18 mit boxxer etc, kompletter DH Aufbau... So als light DH-Bock... 

Fänd ich schon scharf! 
Bin am überlegen... Daher: Wenns Bilder gibt - her damit ;-)


----------



## ichoe (9. November 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> mir leider nur völlig unverständlich warum sich nicolai auf einmal auch darauf beschränkt biker mit körpergröße bis vll max. 190cm mit rahmen zu versorgen ....warum gibt es wie beim ION 20/ST keinen XL rahmen????....bin doch schwer enttäuscht muss ich sagen..hatte die ganze zeit mit der anschaffung eines 18ers geliebäugelt....




nehm alles zurück..spät aber jetzt doch ein ion 18 in xl...jetzt komm ich wieder ins grübeln


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1011631#/p/1011631


----------



## ichoe (17. November 2011)

hat eigtl. jemand mittlerweile eine gewichtsangabe ohne CCDB vom 18?
und was mich ja auch noch interessieren würde ist, ob sich was in puncto direct mount getan hat..."spezialanfertigung" aus dem hause nicolai oder wie oder was??...sram only oder geht auch shimano??...fragen über fragen

grüße ans forum


----------



## US. (17. November 2011)

Ich hab die Info bekommen, daß optional ein angepasster DM-SRAM-Umwerfer (XO oder X9) geliefert werden kann.
Welche Umfänge die Umarbeitung durch Nicolai genau betrifft, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich werds hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr am realen Objekt begutachten können 

Im Thread "Nicolai-Galerie" ist durch "simonbikes" ein ION 18 gezeigt worden. Leider schweigt er sich übers Gewicht aus...
3,8kg wären realistisch und entspricht dem AFR. Hinterbau dürfte leichter als beim AFR sein, dafür ist der Tretlagerbereich und die Abstützung des ULH komplexer.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (17. November 2011)

3,8 wär natürlich ein super gewicht,  rechne eher mit 4kg, wobei ich  auch das noch akzeptabel finden würde....
dann muss ich wohl auf sram umrüsten, wenns nicht die shimano option gibt...da steigen die kosten noch ein weiteres mal...

dann drück ich dir mal die daumen das du die ganze sache noch dieses jahr in "real" erfährst...ich bin eher noch abgeschreckt, nochmal so viel geld auszugeben, aber die tendenz geht richtung AM weg und 18 her...

aschso danke für deine infos US.


----------



## der-gute (17. November 2011)

wird an der Schwinge nicht ein E-Type-ähnlicher Umwerfer ohne Anbauplatte befestigt?


----------



## US. (17. November 2011)

E-Type ohne Platte ist ja so ähnlich wie Low Mount Direct von SRAM.
Das ION 18 zeigt an der Schwinge ja Befestigungslöcher ähnlich denen von DM. 
Ich hab die Hoffnung, daß die Änderung in erster Linie die laterale Richtung betrifft und man selbst beliebige Umwerfer mit etwas Umarbeiten befestigt bekommt.

Ansonsten lassen sich SRAM-Umwerfer auch mit Shimano-Komponenten mixen. Ich bin auch eher Shimano-affin und will XTR grundsätzlich behalten, aber einen Umwerfer bekommt man immer integriert.

Dass der neue Rahmen so ein teures Vergnügen (hoffentlich Vergnügen!) wird hatte ich auch nicht gedacht.
Am Ende hab ich beim ION18 bis auf die Bremse alle Komponenten neu...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (17. November 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Dass der neue Rahmen so ein teures Vergnügen (hoffentlich Vergnügen!) wird hatte ich auch nicht gedacht.
> Am Ende hab ich beim ION18 bis auf die Bremse alle Komponenten neu...
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



gabel war bei meinen überlegungen klar und eigtl auch dämpfer..aber neues HR,kurbel,innenlager..jetzt noch schaltwerk/umwerfer/trigger....da kommt so einiges zusammen...

aber ein vergnügen wirds bestimmt


----------



## trailterror (17. November 2011)

Also fürs AM gibts ein von N modifizierter X9 umwerfer ab werk montiert...

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es ähnlich beim Ion sein wird... Man kann sich ja einen auf reserve mitbestellen


----------



## monsterchen (17. November 2011)

Nicolai bieten für DM nun angepasste Umwerfer, verschiedener Qualitäten, von Sram an. 
Das Gewicht eines Ion 18 in M und Elox soll so um 3,5 Kg liegen.

Meins kommt ende Januar und wird als Spassbike für längere Touren aufgebaut. Also ein wenig zweckentfremdet und sinnvoll leicht .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## US. (18. November 2011)

Die 3,5kg glaub ich nicht.
3,8gk sind auch hier bereits bestätigt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8939472&postcount=4243

Kann auch kaum anders sein, denn offensichtlich wird der AFR-Rohrsatz verwendet. Ferner die aufwendigere Abstützung des Umlenkhebels am Tretlager die Gewicht kostet. Demgegenüber ein etwas leichterer Hinterbau.

Umwerfer wie bereits beschrieben XO oder X9.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. November 2011)

Die Angaben und die Fotos sind ja schon mal ziemlich geil!


----------



## macmaegges (24. November 2011)

Muss mich leider davon trennen, scheint wirklich manchmal wichtigeres als das neue Rad zu geben 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/440678/cat/all


----------



## Locke_Denny (24. November 2011)

das ist nicht schoen u schmerzt bestimmt, aber eines tages hast du wieder eines!!! meins ist leider schon bestellt.!!

PS: kannst du mal das gewicht posten?!!! thx!

Gruss
Denny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (1. Dezember 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> meins ist leider schon bestellt.!!



meins jetzte auch.....


----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2011)

Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen kann man ja mal die Parts planen:

Welche Gabel fürs ION 18?

Ich hab mal die Marzocchi RC3 Evo Ti bestellt.
Fraglich ist nur, obs die jemals geben wird...

Gibt es eigentlich bei Toxo die Möglichkeit sich eine weiße Van zu konfigurieren?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (2. Dezember 2011)

die federgabelfrage stellt sich auch mir, wobei ich noch völlig unschlüssig bin...mit marzocchi hab ich überhaupt keine erfahrungen...ein pro ist def der preis,dagegen spricht für mich das gewicht...gibts erfahrungen mit funktion etc??

grundsätzlich stellt sich für mich eh die frage coil od luftgabel, zb auch die float wobeis die ja nur in weiß gibt und eigtl wollt ich das bike komplett in schwarz aufbauen...
wg der weißen van, am besten mal kontakt mit toxo aufnehmen würd ich sagen...
talas ist auch ne option, bin mir aber unsicher ob ich die absenkung brauch??...

dann werf ich mal noch die dämpferfrage in den raum...da tendier ich aus gewichtsgründen stark zu luftdämpfer (vivid air/CCDB air/bos viper??)...

grüße


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich bei Toxo die Möglichkeit sich eine weiße Van zu konfigurieren?



Geht, würde aber 150 mehr kosten.


Ich bau mir ne Boxxer WC ein


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2011)

Totem coil oder van wär doch ne geile sache fürs ion 18 mit ccdbc oder ccdba oder nem vivid air.....


----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

@guru
150â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r die "Farbe" wÃ¤r ja ok. Danke. Werd mal beizeiten bei Toxo anfragen, wenns nix wird mit der MZ, die du bestellt hast.

@ichoe:
Also die Marzocchis sind eigentlich nicht besonders schwer.
2,8kg fÃ¼r die 66 RC3 TI.
Die Fox 36 van wiegt 2,7kg, die Totem coil 2,9kg und die BOS Idylle 2,8kg.

Mein Colour Concept sieht halt eine weiÃe Gabel vor.

Diese Saison ist aber anscheinend wieder schwarz angesagt 
Totem Coil und Fox Van sind schwarz, letzte Saison waren sie weiÃ.

Eine Stahlfedergabel hÃ¤tt ich schon gerne.
Theoretisch kÃ¶nnten wir die castings switchen, wenn du ne schwarze Float brauchst und ich ne weiÃe Van 
Evtl. beide direkt bei Toxo bestellen und gleich umbauen lassen.

GruÃ, Uwe

PS: Totem geht immer, wÃ¼rde aber gern mal was anderes probieren


----------



## ichoe (2. Dezember 2011)

castings switchen is ne gute idee....
wie gesagt bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig was es denn werden soll, is auch ne preisfrage und da reißt fox halt schon ein gewaltiges loch in den geldbeutel genau wie die idylle...zumal ich noch überleg ein wenig an meinem farbkonzept zu arbeiten...vll doch bisschen white glossy extra love und dazu ne weiße fox mir roten hope naben??
jaja jetzt geht das wieder los, die farbwahl
hat denn jdn erfahrungen mit oben genannten gabeln??


----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2011)

Die paar lumpigen Kröten machens Kraut dann auch nimmer fett 

Farbwahl ist bei mir zum Glück abgeschlossen.
Werde auch erst mal abwarten.
Die MZ 66 ist ja bei guru bestellt und vielleicht wird das noch was bei Marzocchi.

Übergangsweise montiere ich eine 170er Coil-Lyrik.

Ich selber kenne diverse Rock Shox Gabeln.
Die Stahlfedermodelle sind gut und günstig sowie einfach zu warten.
Die Solo Air Modelle sind auch gut, kommen aber an die Coil nicht ganz ran.
Von Fox nur Talas-Modelle, die mich wenig überzeugt haben. Waren aber keine 2011er oder 2012er dabei.
Fox Van würde ich aber durchaus mal probieren wollen.

Von BOS hab ich nur die Deville probiert. Prima, aber fürs ION etwas schmal.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (2. Dezember 2011)

also ich tendiere momentan stark zu ner float und dazu vll doch nen stahlfederdämpfer, würde sich vom gewicht her ausgleichen...die van is mit sicherheit ne traumhafte gabel und testen würd ich se auch gern aber ausschlißlich coil will ich wie oben schon gesagt wg des gewichts eigtl nicht verbauen...na ja hab ja noch bisschen zeit bis zur kalenderwoche 4 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> ...aber ausschlißlich coil will ich wie oben schon gesagt wg des gewichts eigtl nicht verbauen...



Ich machs umgekehrt. Hinten Cane Creek Double Barrel Air (sobald lieferbar), vorne coil.

Hätte jedenfalls nicht gedacht, daß die ganzen Teile länger auf sich warten lassen als der Rahmen...

Kurbel ist schon mal da. Saint mit 21er Titanritzel, 34er TA und Hone Bashring. Macht mit Innenlager summasumarum 1005g

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (3. Dezember 2011)

> Übergangsweise montiere ich eine 170er Coil-Lyrik.


 dito   und wenn sie sich gut macht bleibt sie noch laenger drin!!!


----------



## ichoe (6. Dezember 2011)

nochmal kurz zu den gabeln...komm ich mit der front mit ner 180er fox genauso hoch wie beispielsweise mit der totem??...einbauhöhe ist ja wohl bei beiden 565mm soweit ich weiß, nur setzt die 20 mm achse bei der fox wesentlich höher an, als bei der totem...die castings/standrrohre gehen ja noch bisschen unter die achse...oder seh ich das falsch??

@U.S: knapp 1000g ist ein guter wert wie ich finde...bei mir wird wieder ne atlas fr mit 22/36 er TA zum einsatz kommen ohne bash...find ich einfach schöner

grüße


----------



## US. (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ichoe,

Die Achslage geht in die Gabeleinbaulänge bereits ein.
Die Fox hat die Tauchrohre also nur nach unten erweitert um eine günstigere Momentabstützung des Standrohrs zu erzielen.
Einbaulänge ist wie bei Totem 565mm. In Verbindung mit einer unteren 1,5" Lagerschale von Reset (17,5mm) liegt damit die gesamte Einbaulänge 2,5mm über Soll.
Die MZ 66 hat 568mm Einbaulänge, BOS 565mm

Zu den Kurbeln:
Im Grunde kommen ja nur Atlas FR, FSA Gravity Light und Saint in Frage.
Die liegen vom Gesamtgewicht alle dicht beinander.
Schwierig ist mitunter einen formal passenden Bashring zu finden der zugleich leicht ist. Der alte Hone passt optisch super zur Saint und wiegt nur 70g.
Dazu wird als Kettenführung die NC-17 Stinger montiert.

Verbaust du dann eine schlatbare Kettenführung mit Skidplate?
Gibt ja jetzt von Truvativ/ MRP ein vielversprechendes Modell.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (6. Dezember 2011)

also die mrp 2x (heißt die glaub ich) fährt ein kollege von mir, hat sie sich aus USA mitbringen lassen und ist begeistert!!..werd denk ich erstmal die shaman enduro kefü wieder dranbasteln, war mit der eigtl zufrieden..auch wenns bei der montage mit der RF kurbel nicht ganz so einfach war...

das mit den gabeln beruhigt mich jetzt aber, dachte schon ich komm mit ner fox gute 1,5 cm tiefer mit der front...da wär dann wieder spacer-stapeln angesagt gewesen


----------



## jholtz (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Zur Gabel:
ich werde mein Ion 18 mit einer Boxxer aufbauen.
Kurbel habe ich mich leider noch nicht entschieden ich tendiere immer noch zu einer Hammerschmid-> was spricht denn dagegen auser das Gewicht?
Verbaut jemand als Steuersatz einen CC AngelSet? Wenn ja für welchen Winkel entscheidet Ihr euch?
Ich drehe mich jetzt schon seit 2 Monaten mit meinen Fragen im Kreis. Und jede Woche ändert sich meine Teileliste  ...... es macht aber Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2011)

Mainz kommt Morgen 




jholtz schrieb:


> Verbaut jemand als Steuersatz einen CC AngelSet? Wenn ja für welchen Winkel entscheidet Ihr euch?
> .



ich hau mir den rein und hab mich für 1° flacher entschieden. Das Radl hat dann den gleichen LW wie mein jetztiges 20ger und den find ich genial.


----------



## monsterchen (6. Dezember 2011)

@guru

da freue ich mich jetzt schon auf deinen Aufbau.
Ich muß noch bis nächstes Jahr warten.

Bitte viele Bilder und ein Video.........

......ist doch bald Weihnachten.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## trailterror (6. Dezember 2011)




----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2011)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> da freue ich mich jetzt schon auf deinen Aufbau.
> Ich muß noch bis nächstes Jahr warten.
> ...



Biste kirre, das Dingens is nur für mich


----------



## ichoe (7. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mainz kommt Morgen



NEID!!!...aber auch  von mir viel spaß beim aufbau!!


----------



## US. (7. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mainz kommt Morgen



Und meins??? 

Ich möcht erst mal schauen, ob der serienmässige Lenkwinkel passt.
Daher Reset Konan. Hat doch einige Vorteile bzgl Montage/ Sorglosigkeit.

Reset Konan und die geplante MZ 66 führen zu 64,7° Lenkwinkel.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

das is ja so steil nich...
da würd ich wohk auch ersma abwarten.


----------



## drurs (7. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Und meins???
> 
> Ich möcht erst mal schauen, ob der serienmässige Lenkwinkel passt.
> Daher Reset Konan. Hat doch einige Vorteile bzgl Montage/ Sorglosigkeit.
> ...



Hallo Uwe,
weist Du zufällig, ob die 66er auch mit nem Zerostack Steuersatz (Reset Wan 1.5 shorty) funktioniert, oder schleift die Krone dann schon am Unterrohr?

(Hintergrund: Ich mach bei meinem Ion18 ne 888 rein, deswegen den Zerostack, möcht mir aber wenn möglich die Option auf ne Singlecrown Gabel offen halten...)

Danke,
Uli


----------



## US. (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Uli,

weiß ich leider nicht. Die MZ 66 ist ja nicht lieferbar...

Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, daß das funktioniert.
Bei den anderen Nicolais gehts jedenfalls recht knapp zu.
Beispielsweise wird aus dem Grund beim Canecreek Zerostack das Unterrohr um 5mm verlängert.

Ich würde dennoch den Zerostack für die 888 nehmen, da sonst alles zu hoch kommt.
Und bei Verwendung einer SC-Gabel dann die untere Lagerschale austauschen (lassen). Der Aufwand ist ja überschaubar.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## drurs (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja, zum Glück hab ich meine Gabeln schon (die 66 is eh schon in meinem FR verbaut, die 888 hab ich grad im Bikemarkt gefunden..),  nur der Rahmen fehlt noch...
Übrigens: wenn ichs noch richtig in Erinnerung hab, hat Vinc gesagt, daß das Steuerrohr prinzipiell soweit verlängert ist, daß der CC verbaut werden kann.

Viele Grüße,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (7. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Biste kirre, das Dingens is nur für mich



Dann mach wenigstens erst ein Foto, bevor du Flecken drauf machst .


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

Noch unbefleckt 





ohne Dämpfer wiegt das Teil 3,68kg.

Leider ist mein Fotoalbum voll und kann deshalb nicht mehr Bilder posten 


jetzt ist sowieso erstmal Schlachtfest angesagt


----------



## US. (8. Dezember 2011)

Sauber!

Bei den 3,68kg ist aber der Umwerfer drin, wenn ich richtig rechne.
4,57 - 3,68 = 0,89. Soviel müsste der Dämpfer allein wiegen.

Lässt auf 3,7kg für einen "M"-Rahmen hoffen...
Ach ja, was ist mit meinem ION 
...falls du noch in der Lage bist zu antworten

Gruß und viel Spaß
Uwe


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> ...falls du noch in der Lage bist zu antworten





grade so.

Bunte elox Rahmen dauern immer länger.


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2011)

Nice!

Wieder ein N das ich mal in XL Probe fahren will.

Aber wann bietet sich so ne Gelegenheit :-(


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

fertsch  16,48Kg


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2011)

Rainer  hab ja schon im foto-thread gefragt. 
warum nur diese grosse gabel ?


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

da hab ich dir auch schon geanwortet Artur.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> da hab ich dir auch schon geanwortet Artur.



DANKE ! 
ich würde auf 180/180  abspecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

Du ja, ich nein  Fahr mal bei uns, da biste um jeden mm mehr froh


----------



## Simbl (8. Dezember 2011)

Na dann werd ich die Tage mal zur Probefahrt vorbeikommen


----------



## frfreshman (8. Dezember 2011)

Warum das kurze Sitzrohr?




guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch  16,48Kg


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

weil ich so kurze Beine habe


----------



## pratt (8. Dezember 2011)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Warum das kurze Sitzrohr?



Mit dem kurzen Sitzrohr Sitzrohr sieht es extrem schön aus!
Das Ion-Gusset am Sitzrohr gefällt mir sowieso nicht (mehr), Nicolai könnte mal ein Neu-Design vornehmen für das Gusset.


----------



## frfreshman (8. Dezember 2011)

ok... mit Sattelstange tiefer rein würde es aber auch mit regulärem Rahmen passen. Also doch im Endeffekt mehr eine Frage der Optik!?

Ion Gusset find ich gut!


________________________________
SUCHE
Boxxer (ab 2010, 35mm Rohre) UNTERE KRONE mit Schaft mit Mindestlänge von 17,5cm, besser 18 cm
Farbe schwarz oder weiss.
Auch Tausch gegen gebrauchte schwarze Krone mit 15,5cm Schaft möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (8. Dezember 2011)

@guru

schöööön ist es geworden , ich find die langen Beine sehr passend.

Wünsche viel Spaß beim beflecken .

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

danke  werde ich haben


----------



## ichoe (8. Dezember 2011)

@ guru: HAMMER!!!
..das gewicht find ich auch richtig gut muss ich sagen, da freu ich mich gleich noch mehr auf mein bestelltes...auch wenns ein bisschen ne andere größe ist...


----------



## trailterror (8. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch schickes gerät

Gewicht ist top


----------



## Locke_Denny (8. Dezember 2011)

schoen geworden,,,! da freut man sich glatt noch mehr auf seins....!

Gewicht ist perfekt!! Gabel ist individuelle Sache, mir reichen def. 180mm.

Aber lass mal krachen und berichte mal!!!


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

wie hoch isn das Tretlager im Betrieb?
sieht verdammt kurz und hoch aus, das Ding...


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2011)

Mitte Tretlagerachse zum Boden gemessen sind es 35cm. Das AFR vom Claus ist 36cm hoch.


----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2011)

Schon ne runde mit gerockt guru?


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schon ne runde mit gerockt guru?



ne, nur ein bisschen rumgerollt (und das fühlte sich schon supergeil an) aber wenns Wetter morgen gut ist gehts uff de Berch  Ich lass die GoPro mitlaufen


----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (10. Dezember 2011)

Tja, da buntes Eloxal länger dauert, zeig ich euch schon mal die Pedale:

AMP Straitline, Ti:


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2011)

Schön  die ists bei mir auch um ein haar geworden...


----------



## ichoe (10. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> zeig ich euch schon mal die Pedale
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1026883


..schick schick, gefällt gut!

ich bräuchte nochmal euren rat, bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher ob ich die angabe des "stack" falsch interpretiere...
im vgl zum AM hab ich ja 17 mehr stack am 18er, kann ich somit davon ausgehn dass die front in normaler sitzposition auch dementsprechend höher kommt

bin nämlich grad am überlgen welchen steuersatz ich verbau..würd eigtl am liebsten wieder was von reset genauer den konan verbauen, aber der hat im vgl zu meinem vorherigen hdal von der aufbauhöhe über 10mm weniger...jetzt hab die befürchtung evtl die differenz mit spacern ausgleichen zu müssen, was ich optisch einfach vermeiden möchte!

alternativ tendiere ich zum acros ax-15, der mir optisch aber bei weitem nicht so gut gefällt wie der reset...was verbaut ihr denn so???

danke schonmal!!

grüße


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2011)

17mm?

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/medium/reach_stack.jpg

Ich denk mal, dass die front in dem fall höher ausfallen müsste... Würd mich zwa irgendwie auch wundern


----------



## US. (10. Dezember 2011)

Bei "M"-Rahmen ist der Stack beim ION 18 um 13mm größer als beim Helius AM.
Das ist vor allem bedingt durch das tiefe Tretlager und gilt nur für die jeweiligen Referenzgabeln. (545mm beim Helius, 565mm beim ION)
Um diesen Betrag kommt auch die Front höher.

Ich werde einen Reset Konan für Tapered nehmen. Der hat oben 9mm Stack ggü. 20,5mm beim HDAL.
Damit wird die Höhe also wieder kompensiert.

Acros hatte ich mal in meinem Helius FR drin. Hat leider nur ein paar Wochen überlebt, während der Reset Titan in meinem Helius FR wie am ersten Tag läuft.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (10. Dezember 2011)

stack bei meinem mittlerweile verkauften AM(XL) 615mm beim 18er (XL) 632mm...macht nach meiner rechnung 17mm=17mm höhere front...würd mich ja freun, weil ich weniger spacer brauche plus die 2cm mehr an federweg, was ja mein cockpit auch anhebt....oder stimmt meine rechung vorne und hinten nicht??


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2011)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, da wie us es schon geschrieben hat die tretlagerhöhe im stack wert wohl ne rolle spielt...


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## US. (10. Dezember 2011)

In den Tech-Sheets ist der Zusammenhang genau aufgezeigt.

Nochmal:
17mm Unterschied im Stack bei XL-Rahmen.

Der Stack wird gemessen, wie im Bild von trailterror gezeigt.
Also auf das Tretlager referenziert.
Und bezogen auf eine Modell-spezifische Referenzgabel, deren Einbaulänge im  Tech-Sheet beschrieben ist.

Daraus folgt:
Bei Verwendung der jeweiligen Referenzgabeln liegt die Front des Ion 17mm höher als beim Helius (Tretlagerbezug)
Die Referenzgabel beim Helius entspricht einer 160mm Rock Shox Lyrik
Beim Ion 18 entspricht sie einer 180mm Totem.

Daraus folgt auch, daß bei Verwendung gleicher Gabeln die Lenkerhöhe über Tretlager etwa gleich ist.

Bezieht man die Vergleiche auf Fahrbahnniveau, siehts wieder anders aus. Ist aus meiner Sicht aber wenig relevant.

Deine 180mm Gabel hebt das Cockpit nicht weiter ggü. der "Konstruktionslage" an, da Nicolai beim ION genau diese Gabel unterstellt.

Welche Gabel hattest du denn im Helius?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2011)

wenn hier im Ländle ein Ion in XL rumfährt,
dann will ich da drauf sitzen (dürfen)

BitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitte
BitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitte
BitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitte
BitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitteBitte


----------



## ichoe (10. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn hier im Ländle ein Ion in XL rumfährt,
> dann will ich da drauf sitzen (dürfen)



im breisgau fährt auf jedenfall ab februar eins rum...da dürftest du bestimmt mal ne runde mit drehn....

@ US: hatte ne 16omm lyrik drin...tendenz beim ion 180mm float entspricht also der referenz von nicolai, genau wie beim AM...
na ja, lass mir das mit dem steuersatz jetzt nochmal durch den kopf gehn und dann bin ich morgen bestimmt schlauer...

danke auf alle fälle!!


----------



## US. (10. Dezember 2011)

Kurbel wartet auch bereits aufs ION 

Shimano Saint mit 21er Titan, 34er TA und Hone-Bashring inkl. Saint-Lager:


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2011)

Das wird fett Uwe


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich einen neuen Fred aufmachen den ich *Nicolai die erste "erFahrung"* nennen wollte, leider wird das heute nichts...... weil: Wir hatten uns grade die ersten 30-40 Hm auf der Straße erstrampelt als uns ein DHL Fahrer fragte ob er uns hochfahren soll  Er nahm uns zwar nicht bis ganz nach oben mit sondern "nur" bis zum Kohlhof, ca. 4 km und 80-100Hm vom Start unserer Downhillstrecke am Königstuhl entfernt.
Also kann ich leider nichts aussagekräftiges über die Uphill Fähigkeiten meines Ion 18 sagen   Nachdem wir uns umgezogen hatten ging es dann endlich die DH runter, ersten Sprung zu kurz gesprungen, über den 2ten und gemerkt das das Hinterrad platt ist...... Da der 3, 4 und 5te Streckenabschnitt im Moment aber wegen Forstarbeiten grade gesperrt ist entschlossen wir uns eine normale Abfahrt zu machen und schoben wieder hoch. Die Trails waren dann aber so nass und 
mit Laub bedeckt, das die Abfahrt auch wieder nicht so prickelnd war ich kann also auch nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges über die Downhill Fähigkeiten meines Rades sagen  

Daß was ich *erFahren* hatte war absolut geil und hat super Spaß gemacht. Bergauf/ab ne Bombe, super verspielt und jederzeit locker in den Wheelie zu ziehn. Aussagekräftig ist das leider auch nicht, aber meine erste Meinung!

Hier noch 2 Bilder 

Sattelposition Uphill 




Sattelposition Downhill, soweit hatte ich den Sattel noch nie draussen 






Das Videomaterial möchte ich euch ersparen. 

Manchmal kann das Leben so schoiße sein 



Danke an die Nicolaicrew,

das ist das Rad dass ich immer wollte 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke an die Nicolaicrew,
> 
> das ist das Rad dass ich immer wollte
> 
> Gruß Rainer.



wie beim Letzten, bis zum Nächsten?

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Baiks sind halt der Kracher


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

Du bist auch ein guter Kunde ;-)


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

ein sehr guter sogar


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Tja, da buntes Eloxal länger dauert, zeig ich euch schon mal die Pedale:
> 
> AMP Straitline, Ti:




ich würd die ja mal Probe-stehen wollen...
mit Bergschuhen und 5.10
irgendwie fehlen mir da die Pins innen so auf Achshöhe
aber wenns auch so grippt, dann wären die eine Option...

die normalen Straitline sind auch der Hammer - aber halt auch hammerschwer!







da gefällt mir die Pin-Anordnung besser - weglassen kann man immernoch


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2011)

so nah steht man doch eh nicht mit dem schuh an der achsseite. die pins meines pedal haben dort nicht mal abnutzungsspuren. udn die sind nur aus alu.


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

ich meine auch in der Mitte des Pedals, da wo die Achse von innen nach aussen verläuft.

in der Mitte des Pedals - so besser?


----------



## US. (11. Dezember 2011)

Ausprobiert hab ich das Pedal noch nicht.

Das Pedal ist konkav geformt. Vorder- und Hinteseite sind höher. Damit wird der Druck auf der Achsmitte reduziert und außen erhöht.
Um Drehmoment am Pedal aufzunehmen sind ohnehin nur die äußeren Pins geeignet. Ich sehe die Pin-Anordnung daher sehr logisch gewählt.

Interessant wird aber sein, ob die Breite des Pedals ausreicht (in Bike-Querrichtung). Ggü einem Shimano DX fehlen hier immerhin gut 8mm von Tretkurbelaußenseite bis äußerem Pin.
Die Länge (Bike-Längsrichtung) ist hingegen ok.

Qualitätsanmutung und Gewicht sind natürlich traumhaft. Mal sehen, was die Praxis sagt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## rallleb (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab die amp pedale nach ner sonntagstour sofort wieder verkauft.
sind mir viel zu klein und du hängst mim schuh  am kurbelarm,für die vitrine sind se ok
Gruß Ralf


----------



## BenTec (11. Dezember 2011)

@guru39

ist das ion 18 ähnlich gut wie das helius ST? Damit war ich sehr zufrieden, was das Hochfahren angeht. Das downhillen war meiner Meinung nach eine Referenz, meine Meinung...
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein AM oder ein ION 18 zulegen sollte.
Bin noch am grübeln.
Aber sehr schönen Rad hast Du Dir aufgebaut.
ben


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde das 18er nehmen! Beim AM hab ich immer die Reserven beim Bergab fahren vermisst und hatte das Bedürfnis nach mehr Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (12. Dezember 2011)

Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem ION20 und dem ION18 wenn ich beide  mit 20 cm Federweg fahre?


----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

Zun einen, soweit ich weiss in den hinterbaustreben, wahrscheinlich auch geometrie unterschiede... Kanns grad net nachschauen...


----------



## US. (12. Dezember 2011)

Gewicht, leichte Geometrieunterschiede, Möglichkeit 2-fach Umwerfer zu montieren und die Hinterbaukinematik. Sieh dir die Lage der Umlenkpunkte an!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## pratt (12. Dezember 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem ION20 und dem ION18 wenn ich beide  mit 20 cm Federweg fahre?



Vielleicht könnte Guru meine Frage am Besten beantworten: Wie unterschiedlich fährt sich ein ION ST im Vergleich zum ION 18 bei 20 cm Federweg?


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich leider nicht, andere Rahmengröße und noch nicht richtig gefahren


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2011)

BenTec schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> ist das ion 18 ähnlich gut wie das helius ST? Damit war ich sehr zufrieden, was das Hochfahren angeht. Das downhillen war meiner Meinung nach eine Referenz, meine Meinung...



Nein, das Ion 18 ist nicht ähnlich gut wie das Helius ST beim Hochfahren, es ist viel besser. Wir sind heute ein kleine Tour gefahren mit dabei waren 2 Kollegen beide mit Helius ST unterwegs.
Beim Hochfahren haben wir dann mal getauscht und Simon wollte mein 18er gar nicht mehr hergeben.





pratt schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte Guru meine Frage am Besten beantworten: Wie unterschiedlich fährt sich ein ION ST im Vergleich zum ION 18 bei 20 cm Federweg?



Leider kann ich dir das immer noch nicht richtig beantworten da es die ganze Woche nur geregnet hat und ans DH fahren nicht wirklich zu denken ist. So wie sich das Rad
aber anfühlt wird es im DH Modus abgehen wie Schmidts Katze. Natürlich hat das Ion 20 die besseren DH Qualitäten, es ist ja auch speziell dafür gebaut, aber das Ion 18 kommt dem schon sehr nahe.

Früher brauchte ich 2 Räder, jetzt ist 1 ausreichend! Für mich ist das Ion 18 die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau"


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Dezember 2011)

Sau geiles bike Guru!!! Gefällt mir extrem gut!!!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke Sepp 

Spaß werde ich haben, auf der *legalen* Heidelberger DH 

Unsere Strecke wurde genehmigt


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, das Ion 18 ist nicht ähnlich gut wie das Helius ST beim Hochfahren, es ist viel besser



Und was macht den spürbaren Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (17. Dezember 2011)

Mein ION ist auch schon da 

(fast), noch in DEU muss nur noch zu mir in die USA dann ist Weihnachten perfekt.... 




ION 18, RAW Gr.L mit M Sitzrohr

Gruss
Denny


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2011)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Und was macht den spürbaren Unterschied?



Der Winkel in dem man reintretet


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2011)

Raw ist das neue schwarz eloxiert!


----------



## OldSchool (18. Dezember 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> Mein ION ist auch schon da
> 
> (fast), noch in DEU muss nur noch zu mir in die USA dann ist Weihnachten perfekt....
> 
> ...



Du hast den CCDB in Deutschland gekauft um ihn dir in die USA schicken zu lassen?

Ansonsten schön.


----------



## Locke_Denny (18. Dezember 2011)

der preis war fuer mich derselbe...


----------



## ichoe (18. Dezember 2011)

die 18er familie wächst und wächst und ich freu mich mit jedem weiteren was ich hier sehe mehr und mehr auf meins...
bei mir steht aber immernoch die gabelfrage an und da wollt ich mal eure meinungen hören...dämpfer wird da er doch erschwinglich ist ein CCDB Air

schwanke zw van rc2 und ner float...die float va wg des gewichts, was mich aber hier bisschen verunsichert ist die farbkombi, da mein rahmen komplett schwarz wird und auch der rest des rades eigtl schwarz bleibt...im falle float noch weißer sattel und das x9 schaltwerk in schwarz /weiß...glaubt ihr des sieht nach was aus???

oder gibt es einfach der performance wegen einfach den rat zur van???

danke schonmal vorab

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Sepp
> 
> Spaß werde ich haben, auf der *legalen* Heidelberger DH
> 
> Unsere Strecke wurde genehmigt



Dass gönn' und wünsch' ich euch auch ;-)
SAUBER!!!!

Ggf darf ich ja mal vorbei kommen ;-) ?!

Bei uns geht's auch voran! Der runde Tisch hat sich nun für eine Strecke in Wiesbaden ausgesprochen. Das Wort DH vermeidet man aber ;-)
(so genug off topic, sorry)


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hammer Geräte  wen ich mal wieder zeit für DH habe bau ich mir auch eins auf   aber hier im Pott reicht n AM im Enduro Modus .


----------



## chorge (19. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch  16,48Kg




EXTREM geil das Bike!!!
OK, ich würde auch auf 180/180 mit Luftdämpfer gehen, und leichtere Laufräder reinpacken - aber mein Einsatzzweck (Bikebergsteigen, alpine Touren mit ~1500m Uphill etc...) ist ja ein anderer! Ich denke 15,5Kg sollten aber locker möglich sein! 
Ich glaub, wenn mein bestelltes C'dale Claymore nicht so geil ist wie erhofft, könnte das ION mein nächstes Bike werden!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Roiner äfach GOIL !!!!

Taugen die Swampthing was?!


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Schwammsings sind richtig geil  Schwalbe MM in UST kommen mir nicht mehr ans Rad beide nach kurzer Zeit trotz Milch undicht


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2011)

net Mainz


----------



## US. (20. Dezember 2011)

Aber (bald) mainz 

Leckomio, macht schon was her!

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (20. Dezember 2011)

macht was her die zocci..bin ja maximal auf deinen aufbau gespannt!!
hab mir vorhin die float rc2 bestellt...die würfel sind gefallen


----------



## cycophilipp (21. Dezember 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> macht was her die zocci..bin ja maximal auf deinen aufbau gespannt!!
> hab mir vorhin die float rc2 bestellt...die würfel sind gefallen



Auf die Fox hast Du in Zukunft auch noch Garantie


----------



## ichoe (21. Dezember 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Auf die Fox hast Du in Zukunft auch noch Garantie


...das übliche jahr oder was meinst du...is wohl noch zu früh am morgen, kapiers grad ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (21. Dezember 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Auf die Fox hast Du in Zukunft auch noch Garantie



Die brauchst da aber auch 

@ichoe:
War ne Anspielung auf die Marzocchi-Pleite.
Bei denen gehts aber weiter.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (21. Dezember 2011)

ich sags ja...zu früh am morgen...
klingt aber nicht unbedingt so als seid ihr von der float sonderlich überzeugt?!...ich wollte nach der Lyrik mal was anderes ausprobieren und da hat mich die float doch schon sehr gereizt, va wegen des gewichts und dem was ich sonst so über sie gelesen habe..und das war eigtl durchweg positiv...


----------



## marco2 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Float und find sie richtig gut.


----------



## cycophilipp (21. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Die brauchst da aber auch
> 
> @ichoe:
> War ne Anspielung auf die Marzocchi-Pleite.
> ...








ichoe schrieb:


> ich sags ja...zu früh am morgen...
> klingt aber nicht unbedingt so als seid ihr von der float sonderlich überzeugt?!...ich wollte nach der Lyrik mal was anderes ausprobieren und da hat mich die float doch schon sehr gereizt, va wegen des gewichts und dem was ich sonst so über sie gelesen habe..und das war eigtl durchweg positiv...



siehe oben - NUR eine Anspielung. Ne Lyrik würd ICH nicht kaufen da schlechte Erfahrungen mit ner Lyrik Coil U-Turn aus 2008/2009, aber das soll ja jetzt anders sein. 
FLOAT - ja klar - ja nein, bin davon nicht nicht überzeugt - fahre selbst eine 36er Talas von 2009, die ist bis dato eine extrem geile Gabel, wenn auch nicht so sensibel wie eine Rockshox, aber müssen Kieselsteine eigentlich auch weggedämpft werden? Nur muss sie jetzt zum Service und ggf. die Buchsen raus, da etwas klackert, wenn man scharf vorne bremst...

Zocchis kenn ich derzeit nicht, bin keine bisher gefahren, daher keine Meinung dazu.


----------



## US. (21. Dezember 2011)

Die 36er Float wird schon passen.

Ich hab derzeite eine 170er Coil-Lyrik die wirklich sehr gut ist.
Sauberes, feines Ansprechen und nutzt den Federweg komplett ohne im Mittelbereich zu viel Hub zu nutzen.
Haltbarkeit von Buchsen, Dichtungen, etc ist top.
Einzig die MiCo DH zeigt keine wirklich spürbare Einstellmöglichkeit (siehe auch entsprechenden Thread)

Von meinen anderen bisherigen Rockshox-Gabeln (Boxxer, Revelation, Reba) kann ich auch fast nur gutes berichten. Einzig die Reba sifft minimal aus der MoCo.

Wollte aber auch mal wieder was anderes ausprobieren.

Ichoe, mit Float und Luftdämpfer dürften so 15,6kg drin sein.

Gruß, Uwe

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (21. Dezember 2011)

genau 15,6kg je nach bereifung hab ich auch angepeilt...im park wird bisschen was schwereres aufgezogen, heimstrecke wollt ich mal onza ibex dh ausprobieren oder vll die queen, mal sehn...

grüße


----------



## Locke_Denny (21. Dezember 2011)

@ US

stimme dir mit RS zu, gleiche erfahrungen gemacht und die dinger halten.... noch nie ne buchse gekommen, (Reba,Pike,Sektor,Lyrik) bei mir kommt def. erstmal die 170mm Lyrik rein, mein gewicht wird wohl so 16,XX betragen..! hoffe ich 

Gruss
Denny


----------



## US. (21. Dezember 2011)

Mal was anderes, wo grad alle da sind 

Die Leitungsbefestigung auf dem Unterrohr ist bei allen bisher gezeigten ION 18 unterscheidlich ausgeführt.

Bei deinem ION, Denny, sind die Halterungen angeschweißt, simonbikes zeigte ein ION mit üblichen Schraubhaltern und guru hat gar keine bzw. nur eine Halterung.

Ward das bei dir, Denny ein expliziter Wunsch mit den geschweißten Halterungen?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> ....und guru hat gar keine bzw. nur eine Halterung.



Stimmt nicht ganz, bei mir sieht das jetzt auch so wie hier beim NFan aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (21. Dezember 2011)

Nicht ganz.

Hier simonbikes.
Ca 40mm vor dem Dämpferhalter sieht man eine schwarze geschraubte Zugführung:






nicolaifan hats wie bei dir ohne zusätzliche Führung:





Ein Beispiel aus dem Bikemarkt mit geschraubten Führungen










Und die dritte Variante von Locke Denny; geschweißt:


----------



## Locke_Denny (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja war ein wunsch: ist bei N ja alles moeglich *-*, wurde extra weiter vorne angebracht.





was wiegt denn das bike vom simon/??

gruss


----------



## US. (22. Dezember 2011)

Ok, Sonderwunsch. Alles klar, danke.
Gewicht von simonbikes ION ist nicht bekannt. Rahmen lag bei rund 3,8kg.

Bei mir gehts weiter mit den Laufrädern:

Naben: Hope Pro II Evo
Felgen: Velocity P35
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel: Sapim Polyax
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2,6", FR
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV14
Kassette: Shimano XT 9-fach 11-34
Scheiben: Hope Floating

Hinterrad 1030g, Vorderrad 880g inkl. Felgenband:




Scheibe hinten (180mm) 150g, Scheibe vorne (203mm) 180g




Und der gesamte Radsatz:




Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

sind die sv 14 nicht ein bisserl schmal für deine 2.6er

die hope discs sehn  aus


----------



## US. (22. Dezember 2011)

Bin selbst immer wieder überrascht wenn ich den "Rennradschlauch" und daneben das Volumen der 2,6" Ardents sehe.
Funktioniert so leidlich. Die Lebensdauer so eines Schlauchs ist begrenzt und ein Durchschlag führt meist zum Snakebite.
Die 190g-FR-Version ist sicher vernünftiger.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir sicherheitshalber auch die sv 13 bestellt (und sogar die sind offiziell nur bis 2.5 freigegeben)....2.5 ist natürlich auch net immer 2.5 undbdeswegen wird die suppe wohl nicht so heiss gegessen 

Es gibt aber einige welche, wie du, die sv 14 schläuche an 2.6 pneu's fahren...wird irgendwie also auch gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (22. Dezember 2011)

@ US schöner LRS und schoen leicht 

Eure ION's sind ja alle eher füer den reinen fahrspass bergauf und ab ausgelegt oder?
Meines wird nur für FR/DH Parks eingesetzt..! 

LRS wird bei mir:

VR:
Naben: Acros 75
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel: Sapim Polyax
Felge: Alex Rim Supra D
Reifen: 2ply 2,5 Maxxis Minion F 3C

HR:
Naben: Acros 75 FR
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel: Sapim Polyax
Felge: Alex Rim Supra 34
Reifen: 2ply 2,4 Maxxis Ardent 3C

Schläche was gerad rum liegt bei 2 ply eher nebensächlich!!!

Gruss


----------



## ichoe (22. Dezember 2011)

na dann steig ich auch mal ein mit meinem LRS..gibts leider noch keine bilder von..bremsscheiben werd ich die gleichen wie der uwe fahren(allerdings mit titanschrauben)

Naben: Hope Pro 2 EVO VR/HR
Felgen: Alex Rims Supra D
Speichen: Sapim D-Light/Sapin Laser
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu

alle teile in schwarz...

gewicht wird so bei 1960g ges. ohne felgenband liegen...

@locke denny: also ich werde das 18er als bike für alles aufbauen, also sowohl längere freeridertouren/hometrail als auch absolut bikeparktauglich...wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, werde ich wahrscheinlich lediglich die bereifung wechseln wenns in den park geht(highroller 42a front/minion 60a rear) und für das entspannte geshredde an den hausbergen mal die queen bzw den onza ibex dh testen....

grüße


----------



## OldSchool (22. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Bin selbst immer wieder überrascht wenn ich den "Rennradschlauch" und daneben das Volumen der 2,6" Ardents sehe.
> Funktioniert so leidlich. Die Lebensdauer so eines Schlauchs ist begrenzt und ein Durchschlag führt meist zum Snakebite.
> Die 190g-FR-Version ist sicher vernünftiger.
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Der große Schlauch hat den Vorteil, wenn man sich Dornen einfährt, die den Schlauch nicht zu groß perforieren, ist der Luftverlust oft so gering dass man erst zu Hause bemerkt das der Schlauch gelöchert ist. 

Bei den dünneren Schläuchen zieht es das Loch sofort auf und die Luft geht relativ schnell raus. Wenn der Schlauch sich vom Reifen trennt hat man u.U. noch weitere Löcher durch gleichen Dorn. Fahre seit einigen Jahre zu Pfingsten in Süditalien und dort ist es extrem dornig. Habe dort sehr viel geflickt und Schlauch gewechselt und der große Schlauch ist da noch am besten.


----------



## US. (22. Dezember 2011)

Seh schon, ans ION 18 kommen nur feine Laufräder wie bei Locke und ichoe 

Reifen und Schläuche wechsel ich häufig.

Maxxis Ardent und Schwalbe SV14 kommen auf jeden Fall fürs Foto und die Dokumentation 

Wobei die dicken Ardent schon gute Allrounder sind. Bei grobem Geröll muß man bei den 1-ply natürlich etwas aufpassen und für Schlamm sind sie nix.
Für gröberes hab ich Muddy Mary 2,5" GG und Minion 2-ply.
Vielleicht probier ich auch mal den neuen Highroller II

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Maxxis Ardent und Schwalbe SV14 kommen auf jeden Fall fürs Foto und die Dokumentation
> 
> 
> Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Dezember 2011)

Minion EXO 3C ist ein tip-top VR....fuer FR Touren..! finde ihn auch pers. besser als HR II...! Aber ist natuerlich Einsatzgebiets bedingt, bei mir ist eh NUR Trocken....!
Ardent habe ich auch nur genommen weils ihn im angebot gab fuer umgerechnet 17,50Euro *-*

was verbaut ihr o. habt fuer einen Steuersatz??


----------



## ichoe (23. Dezember 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> was verbaut ihr o. habt fuer einen Steuersatz??


Acros AX-15 EC49/28,6...

hab mich gg reset entschieden, da ich doch bisschen aufbauhöhe vom steuersatz her wollte um möglichst wenig bis garkeine spacer verwenden zu müssen...ich hoffe meine rechung geht auf!

ist zwar optisch nicht der schönste und ich weiß es ist gegen den trend aber darauf konnte ich keine rücksicht nehmen...

also ich bin ja von highroller in super tacky als VR komplett überzeugt, den HR II hab ich jetzt noch nicht testen können..und minion rear ist im park gesetzt!!!


----------



## trailterror (23. Dezember 2011)

Fahr deb gleichen reifen seit nem halben jahr; find ihn auch suuper. Den nachfolger gibts aber erst in wenig varianten (und das breiteste 2.4?) oder


----------



## Boondog (23. Dezember 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> was verbaut ihr o. habt fuer einen Steuersatz??



ich hab mich ebenfalls für den Acros AX-15 EC49/28,6... entschieden.

... hatte als erstes den CC Angle Set verbaut, nur leider kollidieren der Dual Position Air Hebel und der Compression Drehknopf meiner Totem am Unterrohr...
--> soviel zum Thema Trend und niedrige Einbauhöhe.


----------



## US. (23. Dezember 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> Minion EXO 3C ist ein tip-top VR....fuer FR Touren..! finde ihn auch pers. besser als HR II...! Aber ist natuerlich Einsatzgebiets bedingt, bei mir ist eh NUR Trocken



Danke für den Tip. Den könnte man in der FR-Version für Touren probieren.
Möglicherweise auch etwas stabiler als die alten FR-Versionen mit Draht und ohne Exo. Bei denen hatte ich schon immer das Problem vieler Snakebites und Durchstiche. Mehr als bei den entsprechenden Schwalbe-Reifen.

Steuersatz:
Da bleib ich Reset treu. Einen Acros hatte ich anfangs im Helius. Hat 4 Wochen gehalten. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß die neuen Modelle besser sind.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Dezember 2011)

HR II wurde nur umbenannt was die breite angeht, karkasse ist die selbe vom alten 2.5 model.

Minion F 3C EXO tubeless, einfach ein traum, seid dem nie wieder probleme gehabt, sogar bikeparks gut ueberstanden ohne ruecksicht auf verluste....!

also ich habe das problem mit dem steuersatz, da ich 

1. tapered Steuerrohr habe
2. 1 1/8 Gabel (vorerst) verbaue
3. mein favorit Acros aber keine reduzierhuelse (untere Lagerschale)von 1.5 -> 1 1/8 anbietet 

bei Reset koennte ich mir ja meines selbst zusammen stellen (konan B + konan 2) und wenn ich mal ne tapered gabel verbauen sollte kommt unten einfach eine neue schale rein, bei Acros muesste ich ja komplet neu kaufen...grrrr

oder habt ihr dafuer ne andere loesung?

gruss
Denny


----------



## US. (23. Dezember 2011)

Bei Reset ist es sogar noch einfacher:

Bei Tapered Steuerrohr oben Konan B (EC34/28,6) und unten Konan 1 (EC49/40).
Möchtest du vorübergehend die 1 1/8" Gabel fahren legt man einfach den Reducer 6420 ein. So kann man die alte Gabel sogar als Ersatzgabel halten.

Bei Acros müsstest du mal anrufen, ob du die Schalen nicht einzeln bekommst. Reducer scheints aber keinen zu geben, so daß man den Gedanken "Ersatzgabel" ad acta legen kann.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Dezember 2011)

Thx Uwe,

mit Acros hatte ich mich schon in verbindung gesetz, haben def. keine reduzierhuelsen da, Ob sie auch einzelne Schalen verkaufen hatte ich aber noch nicht gefragt,

aber mit der Huelse (6420) von Reset, hat sich mein problem gerade in luft aufgeloest....

danke und euch gleich schoene weihnachten,,,, bei mir dauerts noch n bissl....!

Gruss
Denny


----------



## der-gute (24. Dezember 2011)

Oder Hope kaufen...

Da kostet die einzelne Schale 30  und gut is...


----------



## powermac (25. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war auch der Weihnachtsmann da 





Gruß

Power


----------



## Locke_Denny (26. Dezember 2011)

nice,

die BOS schaut ja mal fett aus... *-*

bei was fuer ein gewicht bist du gelandet??


gruss
Denny


----------



## powermac (26. Dezember 2011)

17,4 Kg  Alternativ eher zum "Touren" hab ich noch ne 160er VAN zum wechseln, Dämpfer ist auch ein 216er

Gruß

Power


----------



## Stagediver (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt auch mein 18er bekommen habe, noch eine kleine Frage:

Was für eine Kurbellänge fahrt ihr?

Das Innenlager kommt ja doch recht tief...


Danke und Grüsse
Ingolf


----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2011)

170mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. Dezember 2011)

du bist auch n zwerg!

ich fahr am ultratiefen Fanes 175mm, bin aber auch 196 cm gross...

verblockt bergauf will man mit nem tiefen Tretlager auch mit einer 170er XTR Kurbel nicht fahren...das tut weh


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

Will ja nix sagen, aber bei Fanes und ION18 stehen da +10mm zu Buche bei der Tretlagerhöhe zu Achse..

sind ja schonmal ein paar schicke Bikes rausgekommen bisher.


----------



## der-gute (27. Dezember 2011)

und deckt sich diese HÖHE mit deiner ErFAHRung?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja, hab mal ne Schnur stramm von Achse zu Achse gezogen, das Tretlager war drüber. Leider steht in so techsheets nie, welcher Radumfang herangezogen wird, um auf z.B. 356mm BB height zu kommen. Meine Laufräder + Minions kommen auf 330mm vom Boden bis zu Achsmitte. Aber das Problem wird man halt immer mit techsheets haben. Hab nun auch mal den eine oder anderen Pedalaufsetzer gehabt, aber das tiefe Tretlager ist es mir wert, komme von was Höherem.


----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2011)

Steht im Techsheet unter groß N. Beim Ion 18 steht 685 mm drinn.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja haste recht, aber als Vergleichswert zwischen verschiedenen Rahmen ist der Abstand zur Achsebene besser geeignet, weil unabhängig vom Laufrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jholtz (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin gestern das Ion 18 Probegefahren und habe das Grinzen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen 
Natürlich habe ich den Rahmen sofort danach bestellt. Mit Hammerschmid  Würdet Ihr mir hinten 9 fach oder 10 fach Schaltwerk zu der genannten Kurbel empfehlen?
Hat da einer schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> du bist auch n zwerg!



Wenn schon dann n Hobbit 

Im ernst die 0,5cm weiniger an Kurbelarmlänge machen errechnet  nur 4,8Nm aus und das ist in der Praxis nicht spürbar, bringen aber mehr Bodenfreiheit beim Pedalieren und die merkst du sofort.


----------



## ichoe (31. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Im ernst die 0,5cm weiniger an Kurbelarmlänge machen errechnet  nur 4,8Nm aus



...saugeil!!!

kommt gut ins neue jahr!!!


----------



## powermac (1. Januar 2012)

Heute mal mein Rad im lokalen "Tourentrimm" mit einer 160mm Fox vorne, Federweg hinten 164mm, sonst 180/182. Nach nur ganz kurzer Testrunde, schön Steiler Sitzwinkel geht gefühlt besser als mein altes AM den Berg hoch. Tretlager senkt sich von 355mm auf 345mm ab. Lenkwinkel bei knapp 66Grad. Für mich der optimale Allrounder für alles andere gibts noch mein Hardtail 





Gruß

Power


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Sehr schick. Auch wenn ich es selbst nicht glauben kann, aber eine Variostütze fehlt aus meiner Sicht noch, gerne auch ohne Fernbedienung. Vor einem Jahr hätte ich die Dinger noch nicht empfohlen, machen bergab aber wirklich mehr Spass, auch beim Tourenfahren.

Grus Thorsten


----------



## powermac (1. Januar 2012)

Hi Thorsten,

jo da haste funktionell recht, manchmal nervt das auf und absteigen schon und dann auch wieder die richtige Höhe zu finden. Allerdings find ich halt die Optik der Thomson einfach saugeil, hab sie ja auch ausser am Rennrad überall dran, da kommen die verstellbaren irgendwie nicht mit. Ich glaub ich muß trotzdem einfach mal eine Testen.

Gruß

Power


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Jepp, ich war anfangs auch skeptisch, aber der Spassfaktor ist hoch. Ich habe aber extra keine Fernbedienung genommen, irgendwann hört es auf, zumal sich Männer doch sehr zielsicher ab und an in den Schritt greifen können und sollen  Es gibt aber viele Fetischisten, die so ein Ding nur mit Fernbedienung für funktionsfähig halten, was maximaler Kappes ist. Habe die Kindshok, die nach 3 defekten Exemplaren nun einigermassen beständig funktioniert.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2012)

@powermac 



Wenn man dein ion 18 so sieht, dann brauchts irgendwie erst recht kein ion 16 mehr 

Ich fahr seit zwei jahren eine vario stütze. Ist Schon längst (in meinem revier) nicht mehr wegzudenken...


----------



## powermac (1. Januar 2012)

@trailterror

Nee eigentlich brauchts ein Ion 16 nicht wirklich, kann alles das 18er mit nem 216/63er Dämpfer super, ausser man möchte unbedingt noch ein paar hundert Gramm gewicht sparen, aber aus dem Grund kauft man sich ja normalerweise kein Nicolai.

Gruß

Power


----------



## ichoe (2. Januar 2012)

die erste lieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (8. Januar 2012)

Schick, die 36er Fox. was wiegt sie?

Muß mir immer noch die Wartezeit mit Teile wiegen überbrücken 

Hier der Bremsenmix aus XTR-Hebel und Saint-Sattel:


----------



## Locke_Denny (8. Januar 2012)

wieviel hast du insgesamt gespart gg. ueber der ganzen saint?

Saint kommt bei mir auch rann/// *-*

gruss
Denny


----------



## ichoe (8. Januar 2012)

hab leider keine waage die was taugen würde...die personenwaage sagt 2.4 kg....
genauere gewichtsangabe folgt irgendwann vll....mir ist momentan viel wichtiger dass ich alle teile zusammenhab wenn der rahmen kommt und da bin ich bisschen skeptisch z.Zt.

grüße


----------



## US. (8. Januar 2012)

Teile sammeln hat bei mir auch länger gedauert als gedacht.
Jetzt ist aber alles da bis auf den Dämpfer. Übergangsweie hab ich einen Vivid Coil im ION geordert.

XTR-Hebel sparen insgesamt ca. 80g. Der große Vorteil liegt für mich aber in der Hebelergonomie.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (8. Januar 2012)

mir macht auch der CCDB Air und für mich unerwartet der acros steuersatz die meisten sorgen...der rest inkl.LRS wird pünktlich da sein denk ich...sind ja aber eh noch "offiziell" 3 wochen zeit zum liefertermin...aus denen ja auch gern mal noch 4-5 werden können


----------



## Ge!st (8. Januar 2012)

Der CCDB Air lässt in der Tat auf sich warten, ich habe meinen im Dezember bestellt und bin mal gespannt, wann das Teil kommt. Hat den Air überhaupt schon jemand bekommen?


----------



## Locke_Denny (8. Januar 2012)

OK thx,

jaja teilesammler*-*

bin auch dabei, bekomme jede woche ein neues packet in die staaten, nun fehlen nur noch 2 packete

1, schaltung (XO DH)
2, ION

beides unterwegs....

man freut sich echt wie ein kl. kind!!! cooles gefuehl hehe

gruss
Denny


----------



## berkel (8. Januar 2012)

powermac schrieb:


> jo da haste funktionell recht, manchmal nervt das auf und absteigen schon und dann auch wieder die richtige Höhe zu finden.


Ich habe meine Hyraulikstütze erstmal wieder abmontiert und komme auf meinen Touren auch ganz gut ohne klar. Ein Tipp zur Höhenwiederfindung: eine Schnur zwischen Schnellspanner und Stütze befestigen. Mit etwas Übung geht es oft auch während der Fahrt.


----------



## monsterchen (9. Januar 2012)

Mein neues Tourenfahrrad ist ferig .







Und erst mal schön dreckisch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (9. Januar 2012)

schöne karre haste da aufgebaut, glückwunsch...
gibts ein gewicht??

grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

Ohhh  ein ION AM


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Januar 2012)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Mein neues Tourenfahrrad ist ferig .



Schnieke!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Januar 2012)

Sehr gelungen das Teil! FETT!

(die Kabelführung würde ich ggf. noch optimieren...)


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> noch optimieren...



+ schwarzen (carbon) Bash... 
weiss ist sonst zu viel.


----------



## monsterchen (9. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> + schwarzen (carbon) Bash...
> weiss ist sonst zu viel.



Der Bash wird noch wegfallen, wenn die  X-Guide Kefü da ist. Obwohl ich die Blümchen auf dem Bash sehr vermissen werde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Januar 2012)

Nicht schlecht   wie fährt es sich denn so auf touren?

Sitzwinkel sieht aber recht flach aus (rein optisch) oder irre ich


----------



## Green Epic (9. Januar 2012)

@ monsterchen Sieht lecker aus
Welche Farbe hat das Ion?
Ist das zweite Bild auf der Löwenburg?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat das Ion?



is doch das grün-elox


----------



## monsterchen (9. Januar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht   wie fährt es sich denn so auf touren?
> 
> Sitzwinkel sieht aber recht flach aus (rein optisch) oder irre ich



Virtuell ist der Sitzwinkel mit 73,5° angegeben, das ist eher steil.  Merkt man auch beim Uphill, das Vorderrad klebt schön am Boden. Außerdem ist der Hinterbau sehr antriebsneutral , über die Downhilleigenschaften muß ich glaub ich nix sagen.

Gewicht des Bikes kommt noch, mit der Personenwaage werden ungenaue 
16 Kg angezeigt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (9. Januar 2012)

Green Epic schrieb:


> @ monsterchen Sieht lecker aus
> Welche Farbe hat das Ion?
> Ist das zweite Bild auf der Löwenburg?



1. Applegreen Elox

2. Petersberg


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Gewicht des Bikes kommt noch, mit der Personenwaage werden ungenaue
> 16 Kg angezeigt.



ja bitte...  viel zu selten hier.


----------



## US. (9. Januar 2012)

Respekt und Glückwunsch, Monsterchen! Sehr gelungen. Silberne Anbauteile passen hervorragend.
Einzig der Bash ist abartig...

Ein detail fällt mir auch hier auf: Die Zugbefestig scheint unterschiedlich auszufallen. Sind keine Löcher für die Zugleitungen auf dem Unterrohr vorhanden?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## monsterchen (9. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Einzig der Bash ist abartig...
> 
> Ein detail fällt mir auch hier auf: Die Zugbefestig scheint unterschiedlich auszufallen. Sind keine Löcher für die Zugleitungen auf dem Unterrohr vorhanden?
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Was hast du nur gegen die schönen Blümchen.

Ein Loch für die Zugführungen gibt es im Bereich des ULH. Die oberen Platten der Dämpferaufnahme haben jeweils eine "Rinne", in der die Züge verlegt werden können.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## US. (9. Januar 2012)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ein Loch für die Zugführungen gibt es im Bereich des ULH. Die oberen Platten der Dämpferaufnahme haben jeweils eine "Rinne", in der die Züge verlegt werden können.




Schon klar. Davor gehört aber m.E. noch so eine Schraubführung wie bei diesem ION18:


----------



## c_w (9. Januar 2012)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Der Bash wird noch wegfallen, wenn die  X-Guide Kefü da ist. Obwohl ich die Blümchen auf dem Bash sehr vermissen werde .


Das mit dem wegfallen kannst du woertlich nehmen. Das Ding broeselt irgendwann von alleine weg (spaetestens wenn man die Schrauben rausdreht hat man dann mehrere Teile in der Hand).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (9. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Schon klar. Davor gehört aber m.E. noch so eine Schraubführung wie bei diesem ION18:



Wenn man da noch eine Schraubführung haben möchte, kostet das nur einen Anruf. Der Standard funktioniert aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2012)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Mein neues Tourenfahrrad ist ferig .



1a die kiste. der bash kommt ja noch weg habe ich oben gelesen, dann bin ich beruhigt. die howitzer kurbel finde ich persönlich ein bisschen oversize, da kannst du noch locker was an masse sparen und bekommst bessere lagertechnik.


----------



## Locke_Denny (9. Januar 2012)

schick schick,,,!!gruen weiss schaut voll fett aus, aber der bash muss echt weg *-*

sagt mal wenn ich erstmal meine 170mm lyrik verbaue was kommt dann fuer ein lenkwinkel raus??, 65grad sind ja bei 568mm gabeln!!!

gruss
Denny


----------



## ichoe (10. Januar 2012)

das applegreen elox ist echt ne heiße farbe...war auch mal in meinen überlegungen vorhanden...jetzt kann ich ja sehn wie schön das ganze geworden ist!!

zu dem bash/kurbel wurde schon alles gesagt...

mich würde nur mal interessieren ob die 160/170(?) mm lyrik ne übergangslösung bleibt oder ob das so geplant war??

gruß


----------



## US. (10. Januar 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> sagt mal wenn ich erstmal meine 170mm lyrik verbaue was kommt dann fuer ein lenkwinkel raus??, 65grad sind ja bei 568mm gabeln!!!



Rechnerisch kommt man bei einer 170er Gabel und einem Steuersatz mit 15mm Aufbauhöhe auf 65,5°
180er Gabeln haben meist 565mm Einbauhöhe, MZ hat 568mm
Ich komme bei der MZ in Verbindung mit Reset-Steuersatz auf 64,7°

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (10. Januar 2012)

oh cool, also nicht wirklich dramatisch....

ich werde meine Lyrik definitiv als dauerloesung sehen, erst 170mm und wenns nicht reichen sollte wird sie auf 180mm gebracht.

gruss
Denny


----------



## monsterchen (11. Januar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> mich würde nur mal interessieren ob die 160/170(?) mm lyrik ne übergangslösung bleibt oder ob das so geplant war??
> 
> gruß



Die Lyric ist eine 170 Coil und das war schon so geplant. Übrigens ist der Radstand so bei schön wendigen 1155 mm, bei Gr. M.

Für den härteren Einsatz habe ich aber noch eine Totem in der Ecke stehen.


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2012)

Net mainz


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn nur der Dämpfer einen Tick länger wäre...ist aber nur eine optische Kritik.
Sonst sehr schön (wenn er ohne Hammershit aufgebaut wird).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (11. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> wenn er ohne Hammershit aufgebaut wird



dem DM umwerfer nach zu urteilen wohl schon...


----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Net mainz



Welchen zweck hat die schraube/gewinde (links) neben den beiden umwerfer befestigungsschrauben?  Danke


----------



## macmaegges (12. Januar 2012)

Schaltzugklemung


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> dem DM umwerfer nach zu urteilen wohl schon...



Ach, da ist ja ein DM Umwerfer, hab den vor der Werkbank gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Schaltzugklemung



Danke


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Januar 2012)

und wieder mal eine kleine Puffgeburt made by AK77





17,38kg pure Alu-Pornografie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2012)




----------



## ichoe (12. Januar 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


>



...will meins jetzt auch haben!!
was mich bisschen wundert ist das gewicht...wo kommt den das zusätzliche kilo im vgl zum guru seiner mühle her??


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2012)

Kommt gut. Sattel und Bash sind nicht so schön, aber es muß ja dem Fahrer taugen.


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> was mich bisschen wundert ist das gewicht...wo kommt den das zusätzliche kilo im vgl zum guru seiner mühle her??



Beim Rahmen (S),Sattel, Bremsen, Laufräder, Griffe, Schaltwerk, Vorbau und Lenker hat mainz ein bissi weniger auf den Rippen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Januar 2012)

Das Kilo mehr versteckt sich unter anderem in den Laufrädern incl. Bereifung (2,5er), der Straitline DM-Vorbau sollte nen Ticken mehr auf die Waage bringen als der 77-Design etc. und zu guter Letzt die Bremse.

da war der Herr Guru ma wieder schneller


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

ein Kilo ist es jetzt nicht grade, es sind 680g 

Im Moment hat mainz 16,7Kg, mit DH Schlappen.


----------



## ichoe (12. Januar 2012)

an die bremsen hatte ich auch gedacht nachdem ich mir das ganze nochmal angeschaut habe...die mt8 sind halt auch unverschämt leicht!!
was macht denn die rahmengröße gewichtstechnisch aus, gibts da zahlen??

egal...geiles gerät!!


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

Wir haben den Rahmen mit Lagerschalen und Sattelklemme gewogen und sind bei 4,94Kg gelandet.

Mainz wog ohne Lagerschalen und Klemme....






Ich schätze also, 150-200g.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2012)

Da gehört noch eine K9 Race Feder rein !


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Januar 2012)

wow schickes Ding!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da gehört noch eine K9 Race Feder rein !



Warum?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2012)

Weil die locker noch was spart.


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

schon klar, aber der Besitzer fährt im Moment ein 2004 Helius ST mit 20kg und wird sich vermutlich bei der ersten Tour mit seinem Ion 18 vor Freude in die Hose schoißen und wild wixxend jubeln


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2012)

Dann ist ja alles ok !


----------



## ichoe (13. Januar 2012)

@ guru:danke dir...


----------



## US. (13. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir haben den Rahmen mit Lagerschalen und Sattelklemme gewogen und sind bei 4,94Kg gelandet.
> 
> Mainz wog ohne Lagerschalen und Klemme....
> 
> ...



Scheint so, daß das ION 18 weniger als die prognostizierten 3,8kg wiegt.
Reset-Lagerschalen wiegen rund 150g, Klemme 50g, DM-Umwerfer 130g.
Dämpfer rund 900g.
Da komme ich auf 3710g für den M-Rahmen inkl. Steckachse.
Gurus S-Rahmen käme demnach auf schlanke 3540g. Nicht schlecht 

Schickes ION von de ak77. Schön schlicht!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (13. Januar 2012)

da bin ich mal gespannt auf wieviel gr ich mit meinem xl rahmen komm...
hab aber eher das problem das der dämpfer nicht lieferbar ist und ich evtl. ne übergangslösung brauch


----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Sche
> Gurus S-Rahmen käme demnach auf schlanke 3540g. Nicht schlecht



Ich hatte mainz damals mit ohne Dämpfer auf 3,68kg gewogen


----------



## US. (13. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mainz damals mit ohne Dämpfer auf 3,68kg gewogen



Aber doch mit DM-Umwerfer, oder?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2012)

stimmt, den Umwerfer hatte ich vergessen.

Hier mal ein Vergleich S vs M


----------



## ichoe (13. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>




die boxxer ist einfach die DC gabel die am stimmigsten im ion aussieht....


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Januar 2012)

Angesichts der beiden IONs frage ich mich, warum ich noch mein Frantik habe...


...oh, klar - kein Geld 

Sind S und M eigentlich gleich lang? Also vom Oberrohr bzw. Reach ähnlich?


----------



## John McLeash (17. Januar 2012)

Ja macht man ja immer so das die Rahmengrössen identisch sind...

Nein, M ist etwa 20mm länger im Reach und auch höher im Stack durch das längere Steuerrohr.

Ausserdem ist das Sitzrohr mit 460mm einiges länger als die 390mm des S.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub' ich muss auch bald mal bestellen...


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Januar 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das Sitzrohr mit 460mm einiges länger als die 390mm des S.




460 bei M - kommt bei mir nem Hochseilakt gleich.
Hmmm...also doch Wunschgeometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (18. Januar 2012)

Es sind 450mm beim M-Rahmen.
Ich hab als typischer mittelgroßer und normal proportionierter M-Rahmen-Fahrer einen Sattelstützenauszug von 710mm. (Tretlager bis Sattelstützenjoch).
Ergibt ein Delta von 260mm. Zieht man Stützenkopf und oberen Teil der Stütze ab, bleiben mindestens 220mm mögliche Versenkung übrig.
Ein Wert der in der Praxis gar nicht realisierbar ist, da das Stützenrohr nur 300mm ausgerieben ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2012)

wie imma, net mainz


----------



## ichoe (19. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie imma, net mainz



auf den aufbau bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2012)

ich auch, den mach nämlich net ich


----------



## ichoe (19. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich auch, den mach nämlich net ich



..dann hoffen wir mal das es trotzdem bilder gibt!!!


----------



## Timmy35 (19. Januar 2012)

Gehören die Felgen über der Theke auch dazu? Sieht aus, als ob das Blau passen würde.


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2012)

Nein die hängen da nur so rum


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Januar 2012)

Das wird ne geile Karre, könnt' ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2012)

Hier übrigens noch das Gewicht, mit ohne alles


----------



## John McLeash (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Guru,

welche Rahmengrösse ist das blaue?
Hast du schon eine Singlecrown im 18er gefahren? Weisst du ob das mit nem Zerostack funzt, wegen Kollsion mit dem Unterrohr.

Habe bis jetzt nur 18er gesehen die nen aussenliegenden Steuersatz in Verbindung mit Singlecrown haben.

Gruss, Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (19. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie imma, net mainz



Aba mainz! 

Danke für das Gewichtsfoto.

Ich darf mich mal zitieren 


> Scheint so, daß das ION 18 weniger als die prognostizierten 3,8kg wiegt.
> Reset-Lagerschalen wiegen rund 150g, Klemme 50g, DM-Umwerfer 130g.
> Dämpfer rund 900g.
> Da komme ich auf 3710g für den M-Rahmen inkl. Steckachse.
> Gurus S-Rahmen käme demnach auf schlanke 3540g. Nicht schlecht



@Jonas:
Wenn ich ihn abgeholt habe kann ich gerne ein Foto mit 90° eingeschlagener Gabel machen und den Abstand vermessen.
Auch ich werde außenliegende Lager verwenden mit 17,5mm.
Größe ist "M"

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (20. Januar 2012)

glückwunsch uwe zu dem schönen rahmen..wie schon oben gesgt bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt auf den aufbau!!!

und da ich ja jetzt weiß das es deiner ist, kann ich ja auch sicher sein, noch fotos vom fertigen aufbau zu sehn...


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> @Jonas:
> Wenn ich ihn abgeholt habe kann ich gerne ein Foto mit 90° eingeschlagener Gabel machen und den Abstand vermessen.
> Auch ich werde außenliegende Lager verwenden mit 17,5mm.
> Größe ist "M"
> ...


----------



## US. (20. Januar 2012)

Rainer war schneller 

Der Reset Flat (Konan 3) Hat eine Aufbauhöhe von 4mm.
Der verbaute Konan 1 hat 17,5mm.
13,5mm Luft sehe ich da aber nicht mehr ganz. Wenn man den Versteller am Gabelholm bearbeitet könnt sichs ausgehen. 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (21. Januar 2012)

Mein ION kam heut an!!! jupiiii!! 

Gr. L (M sitzrohr) tapered, CCDB, RAW = 4,7kg (leider kein bild, kamera defekt)

nun fehlt mir nur noch, die obere Lagerschale (steuersatz) und mein Hinterrad, dann waere es fertig,,,, aber dauert halt bei mir bissl laenger, muss ja erstmal alles uebern gr. teich 

gruss
Denny


----------



## ichoe (21. Januar 2012)

@ denny: glückwunsch..freue mich schon auf bilder
mein rahmen hat leider ne woche verspätung, wird in 2 wochen bei mir dann hoffentlich einlaufen...bin ja echt mal gespannt was mein rahmen dann auf die waage bringt(xl)...


----------



## bertrueger (21. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder. Das blaue sieht vielversprechend aus! 
Habe meinen auch schon seit Donnerstag. In schwarz elox und Gr. M liegt das Gewicht bei 3680g ohne Dämpferbuchsen (aber mit Achse und Zuganschlägen). Bilder gibt es, wenn´s fertig aufgebaut ist.

Gruß Bert


----------



## ichoe (21. Januar 2012)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es, wenn´s fertig aufgebaut ist.
> Gruß Bert


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Januar 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> Mein ION kam heut an!!! jupiiii!!
> 
> Gr. L (M sitzrohr) tapered, CCDB, RAW = 4,7kg (leider kein bild, kamera defekt)
> 
> ...



fix your cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (21. Januar 2012)

So, heut schnell zu Rainer in die Wurzelpassage gedüst und das Teil in Empfang genommen.
Danke nochmal für die kompetente, nette und unkomplizierte Beratung und Abwicklung! Einfach top!

Gabel ist schon mal drin:


----------



## Ge!st (21. Januar 2012)

Sehr chic, ich bin sehr auf das Endprodukt gespannt 

Was ist das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## John McLeash (21. Januar 2012)

Schönes Spielzeug, gibt also 2 Kinder bei euch im Haushalt ;-)


----------



## sluette (21. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> So, heut schnell zu Rainer in die Wurzelpassage gedüst und das Teil in Empfang genommen.



fett ! sehr geil !

die kugelbahn links ist momentan der hit bei meinem sohn


----------



## US. (21. Januar 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Schönes Spielzeug, gibt also 2 Kinder bei euch im Haushalt ;-)



Ja, wobei jeder die Spielzeuge des anderen nutzen darf. Meine Tochter dreht grad fleißig an den Pedalen 
Und Kugelbahn mag auch der Papa!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (21. Januar 2012)

auch mal wieder teile von mir...
@ uwe: weil du danach gefragt hattest..die float wiegt mit ungekürztem gabelschaft 2378 gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (22. Januar 2012)

Mein ION, 

mal bissl zusammen gebastelt ..!





Mal grob alles ran was ich habe,
- Kette fehlt
- Steuersatz fehlt
u div. kleinarbeiten....Kabel/Bremsleitungen kuerzen!! (andere Reifen/Sattel/Kassette)





Gewicht: NOCH 15,XX aber mit den fehlenden Teilen wirds dann 16,XX werden 

gruss
Denny


----------



## US. (22. Januar 2012)

War heute nicht untätig:


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Januar 2012)




----------



## ichoe (22. Januar 2012)

extrem heiß die kiste...


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Januar 2012)

hammer wie schmidt


----------



## Ge!st (22. Januar 2012)

Top


----------



## c_w (22. Januar 2012)

Kann sich sehen lassen!


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> War heute nicht untätig:



Die Schwaben


----------



## US. (23. Januar 2012)

Dankeschön in die Runde 

Die Wagge zeigt 16,34kg wie abgebildet. Die 15,xx will ich aber noch sehen 
Diverse Abstimmungsarbeiten sind auch noch nötig, dann gibts bessere Fotos.
Die Gabel zeigt "aus der Box" übrigens ein unglaublich feines Ansprechverhalten.
Nach dem Vorbau wurde gefragt; ist ein Syntace Megaforce II in 40mm

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2012)

TOP Uwe...   
mach mal BITTE ein "draussenfoto"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (23. Januar 2012)

ne, erst wenn alles was ohne Probefahrt geht abgestimmt ist.
Aber im Beitrag 238 ist der Rahmen auf einem ungeblitzten Foto zu sehen

@Locke: Glaube die geschweißten Zugführungen sind eine gute Sache 
Top  das Radl
auch wenn ich schwarze Decals draufmachen würde.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Januar 2012)

die geschweißten Zugführungen räumen die ganze sache noch ein bisschen mehr auf.. und die paar gramm mehrgewicht 

gruss
Denny


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2012)

und wieder einer, net mainz


----------



## US. (23. Januar 2012)

Auch net schlecht. Gefällt


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> und wieder einer, net mainz



GEIL !

kan man das extralove zeug nachkaufen ? hab ja n komplett schwarzes ....


----------



## marco2 (23. Januar 2012)

Klar, kannst jedes einzelne Teil oder ganze Set nachkaufen. In allen Farben.


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Januar 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Klar, kannst jedes einzelne Teil oder ganze Set nachkaufen. In allen Farben.




kennt einer die preise ?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2012)

@Harry: laß' deine doch andersfarbig eloxieren.


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Januar 2012)

mmmh,,,, ich glaub ich bin einer der jenigen der ein tapered fährt!! habt Ihr alle 1.5??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (23. Januar 2012)

fahren noch nicht aber in 1.5 geordert ja...


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Januar 2012)

gefahren bin ich auch noch nicht


----------



## ichoe (23. Januar 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> gefahren bin ich auch noch nicht


..aber wird ja wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bei dir??!!


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Januar 2012)

, ich habe ja alles in meiner garage u auch zich teile ueber,,,, aber steuersatz u 150mm HR und das muss erst gebastelt werden in DEU, also dauerts bei mir auch noch!

gruss


----------



## dr_captain (23. Januar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> da bin ich mal gespannt auf wieviel gr ich mit meinem xl rahmen komm...
> hab aber eher das problem das der dämpfer nicht lieferbar ist und ich evtl. ne übergangslösung brauch


 
Hallo Ichoe,

ich lese Du bekommst bald ein XL. 
ich wohne in FR bin unentschlossen ob L oder XL. Daf ich Deins mal probesitzen, wenn aufgebaut? Bin übrigns knapp 1,95 groß. was denkst Du?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ichoe (23. Januar 2012)

klar kein problem...wirst hier mitbekommen wenn mein rahmen da ist bzw der bock einsatzbereit ist...sollte bis pätestens nächstes we soweit sein..dann können wir ja über PN was ausmachen...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi79 (23. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> und wieder einer, net mainz



Diesmal is es MAINZ!! 
Einfach perfekt, freu mich tierisch auf die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## US. (24. Januar 2012)

Ein wenig Technik zur Abwechslung:

Der DM-Umwerfer bereitet durchaus Probleme.
Montiert ist ein SRAM XO 2-fach fÃ¼r 39Z
Kurbel Saint 34Z/21Z, Kette, Kassette 9-fach

3 Knackpunkte:
1. Umwerfer sitzt zu hoch (sieht man auch auf meinem Foto)
2. Umwerfer gibt den nÃ¶tigen Schwenkbereich nicht her
3. Auf groÃem Blatt sind maximal 5 Ritzel schleiffrei fahrbar.

Punkt 1 ist klar. Der Umwerfer ist fÃ¼r 39 ZÃ¤hne ausgelegt, ich hab ein 34er.
Performance-EinbuÃen muÃ man wohl hinnehmen. Gibts Ã¼berhaupt einen Umwerfer fÃ¼r 36 ZÃ¤hne (der dann sicher auch gut fÃ¼r 34z passt)?

Punkt 2
Der SRAM DM-Standard sieht nur 68/73mm Tretlager vor. FÃ¼r das Nicolai 83er GehÃ¤use fehlen pro Seite 7,5mm
Resultat: FÃ¼r das kleine Kettenblatt muÃ die untere Anschlagschraube auf Anschlag eingedreht werden und reicht immer noch nicht aus (lÃ¤sst sich leicht durch lÃ¤ngere Schraube beheben)
Der Ã¤uÃere Anschlag reicht bei weitem nicht. Kette schleift also am Leitblech.
(Saint-Kurbel gem. Spezifikation verbaut. Rechts 5mm gesspacert, links 2,5mm)

Um das Problem halbwegs in den Griff zu bekommen, habe ich die Spacer auf 4mm reduziert. Weniger geht kaum, da die KettenfÃ¼hrung (3mm) noch untergebracht werden muÃ (mit eingerechnet)
ZusÃ¤tzlich den Anschlag am Umwerfer bearbeitet, so daÃ er minimal weiter schwenkt (viel ist da nicht zu holen). Und als dritte MaÃnahme habe ich die Montageseite des Umwerfers abgefeilt und Beilagscheiben weggelassen (bringt 0,7mm)
Damit bringt mans gerade eben so hin, schÃ¶n ist das aber nichtâ¦.
ZusÃ¤tzlich kÃ¶nnte man noch 0,2mm holen, wenn man eine 10-fach Kette fÃ¤hrt

Punkt 3
Auf dem groÃen 34er Blatt sind nur 5 GÃ¤nge schleiffrei zu fahren. Das liegt daran, daÃ der UmwerferkÃ¤fig im relevanten Bereich nur eine lichte Weite von 10mm hat. Auch hier wÃ¼rde eine 10-fach Kette knapp einen zusÃ¤tzlichen Gang bringen. Aber auch 6 GÃ¤nge sind m.E. zu wenig. 8 von 9 GÃ¤ngen sollten beim "mittleren" Blatt schon gehen. Die Kettenlienie ist das Problem nicht.
Ich gehe davon aus, daÃ bei einem 39er Blatt die Situation besser ist, da der KÃ¤fig oben weiter ist.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Hat jemand noch weitere Tips aus Lager?

Wenn ich daran denke, wie problemlos das bei meinem Helius FR oder Helius AM warâ¦.
SLX-2-fach Umwerfer schaltet optimal und alle (!) GÃ¤nge sind auf beiden KettenblÃ¤ttern schleiffrei zu fahren.

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, wie problemlos das bei meinem Helius FR oder Helius AM war.
> SLX-2-fach Umwerfer schaltet optimal und alle (!) Gänge sind auf beiden Kettenblättern schleiffrei zu fahren.



aber sowas von.


----------



## sluette (24. Januar 2012)

also am AM funktioniert die kombi X9 DM umwerfer, X0 (36-22) Kurbel, XT 11-36 Kassette und XT 10fach Kette hervorragend. um die MRP 2X führung zu fahren hat Kalle mir zwar eine custom ISCG05 platte gebaut, aber das hatten wir woanders schon vertieft diskutiert...


----------



## US. (24. Januar 2012)

weißt du was du für einen X9 Umwerfer hast?
2-fach für 39 Zähne?

Und gehen bei dir auf dem 32er Blatt alle 10 Ritzel schleiffrei?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sluette (24. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> weißt du was du für einen X9 Umwerfer hast?
> 2-fach für 39 Zähne?
> 
> Und gehen bei dir auf dem 32er Blatt alle 10 Ritzel schleiffrei?
> ...



müsste ein x9 für 39 zähne sein, der steht auch recht hoch. woran kann ich das erkennen? steht das irgendwo drauf?

sorry, ich fahren 36/22, hab's oben schon korrigiert...

ich habe hier gerade nur ein bild mit demontiertem 36er ritzel greifbar:


----------



## US. (24. Januar 2012)

Danke.
Ritzelzahl steht auf dem Umwerfer. Muß nochmal schauen wo genau.
So wie ich das sehe gibts den XO ohnehin nur für 39Z oder größer.

Du hast ein 73er Tretlager. Damit gibts keine Probleme mit dem Schwenkbereich. Bei mir ist nur die Kettenlinie 7,5mm weiter außen wegen des 83er Tretlagers.


----------



## powermac (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den 36er Umwerfer mit ner Raceface Atlas FR, der Schwenkbereich ist sehr knapp das stimmt das merk ich aber erst weil ich kaum überschalten kann. Die Umwerfer die nur nach rechts und nicht nach rechts und oben schwenken haben eh das Problem das die Schaltperformance nicht so gut ist. Der Schwenkbereich reicht genau aus, kann eigentlich alle Gänge fahren hab im Moment auch noch 22/32 drauf hab, noch kein 36er Kettenblatt. Fahre die Raceface auch mit dem Spider fürs kleine Blatt und somit mit dem extra 1mm Spacer für rechts.

Passt genau aber halt gerade so 

Power


----------



## US. (24. Januar 2012)

Merci für die Rückmeldung.
Hab jetzt mal gerade ne Probefahrt gemacht.
Schaltperformance ist gut. Schleiffreiheit in der Praxis in den relevanten Gängen ok mit meinen Bastelmaßnahmen. Kann also erst mal so bleiben. 10-fach Kette würde noch 0,5mm bringen.

Die Kettenlinie der Saint ist glaub ich auch noch etwas weiter wie bei Race Face. Hab jetzt 3mm Kettenführung plus 1mm Spacer. Weniger geht absolut nicht, sonst passt die Kettenführung nicht mehr. Vorgesehen ist 2,5+2,5.

Bist du sicher, daß du einen 36er Umwerfer hast? Dachte den gibts nur als 39er.

Ganz allgemein macht das Radl einen super Eindruck. Sehr handlich und dennoch laufruhig, gut bergauf. Vermittelt unheimlich Sicherheit. Vivid in M-Tune scheint etwas stark gedämpft für den kurzen Federweg (180)
Die Marzocchi ist der Hammer - sofern mans plüschig mag. Das Ansprechverhalten hab ich so bei noch keiner anderen Gabel erlebt.
Und sehr steif fühlt sie sich für ne Single Crown an.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## powermac (24. Januar 2012)

Hi Uwe,

jo hab den X9 als 36er, gab 36 und 39 zur Auswahl, Nicolai fräst ja hinten ein Stück weg und dann die Nummer ein. Den gleichen Eindruck wie du hab ich vom Rad auch 

Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. Januar 2012)

powermac schrieb:


> ...gab 36 und 39 zur Auswahl...



bei Nicolai ? nix von gehört, bei mir gab's nur "einen X9 umwerfer". da ich bisher keine erfahrung mit DM habe, wusste ich bis jetzt auch nix von unterschiedlichen größen...


----------



## ichoe (25. Januar 2012)

gut zu wissen mit dem 36er DM..da werd ich gleich nochmal kontakt mit N aufnehmen...


----------



## monsterchen (26. Januar 2012)

Um viele hier zu beruhigen, der weiße Blümchenbash ist ab.
Dafür ist jetzt die Kefü dran.








Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## ichoe (26. Januar 2012)

das applegreen ist einfach ne geile farbe...
kannst du vll mal kurz deine erfahrungen mit der kombination greina/ibex schildern...und fährst du sonst vorne auch den ibex??

danke schonmal!


----------



## monsterchen (26. Januar 2012)

@ ichoe

Der Greina kommt hier bei uns, mit den tiefen, laubbedeckten Böden schon sehr gut zurecht, erfüllt meine Erwartungen ganz klar.

Ich fahre auch gerne mal `ne steile schlammige Rampe hoch und da hat mich der Ibex positiv überrascht. Einfach eine super Traktion .

Erst mal werde ich aber vorne nur den Greina fahren. 

Gruß
Thomas

P.s.: In echt ist das Applegreen noch viel schöner, als auf den bescheidenen Bildern


----------



## powermac (26. Januar 2012)

@sluette

Ich konnte zwischen 36 und 39 Zähnen wählen.

Power


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

Heute fertig geworden 16,91Kg (da geht noch was).

Und wie ich schon sagte, net mainz


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Januar 2012)

So schöön!!!
(bis auf Kleinigkeiten nach meinem pers. Geschmack)


----------



## Simbl (28. Januar 2012)

Soeben auch ein 18er beim Guru bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (28. Januar 2012)

Simbl schrieb:


> Soeben auch ein 18er beim Guru bestellt



Glückwunsch und viel spaß beim warten


----------



## US. (28. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden 16,91Kg (da geht noch was).
> 
> Und wie ich schon sagte, net mainz



Schön, Didi!
Schwarz scheint wieder in zu sein 
Ist der Dämpferhalter absichtlich gold?

Beim Gewicht ist noch viel Potential aber auch so ein tolles Radl. Bin gespannt, was du zum Vivid Air im ION sagst.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (28. Januar 2012)

Auch hier im Thread nochmal gescheite Fotos und Partlist:

















Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Simbl (28. Januar 2012)

Geiles Teil, hab den Rahmen ja damals im Laden gesehn. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## ichoe (28. Januar 2012)

ich wiederhol mich zwar, aber der bock ist einfach hammer...


----------



## de´ AK77 (30. Januar 2012)

kleines Video einer Puffgeburt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (30. Januar 2012)

hab keinen am Kühlschrank rumhängen sehen...sehr löblich!


----------



## Locke_Denny (30. Januar 2012)

> kleines Video einer Puffgeburt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2012)

Das hätte man ja in Echtzeit schneller hinbekommen!


----------



## ichoe (9. Februar 2012)

jetzt fehlt nur noch der rahmen...und der sollte morgen kommen
gewicht des LRS 1957g...


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2012)

Das ist sehr Leicht.... incl. Reifen.... wow.... )


----------



## sluette (9. Februar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> gewicht des LRS 1957g...



ey, ey, ey, ey... das ist aber entgegen dem bild ohne reifen... alles andere ist unglaubwürdig...


----------



## US. (9. Februar 2012)

Schön; hast die Felgen auch gleich gecleaned 
Der 2,5er Baron wär toll mit der Karkasse des Rubber Queen als FR-Tourenbereifung.

Viel Freude beim Warten
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (10. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ey, ey, ey, ey... das ist aber entgegen dem bild ohne reifen... alles andere ist unglaubwürdig...



hast mich ertappt...natürlich ohne reifen/felgenband...allein der baron bringt 1268gr auf die waage...wollte mal was neues ausprobieren und bin sehr auf die kombination gespannt...


----------



## macmaegges (11. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## ichoe (15. Februar 2012)

endlich da...
gewicht ohne alles 3,78kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2012)

Nice 

L ?


----------



## US. (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Die Größe sieht man dem nackten Rahmen gar nicht an. Sieht gut proportioniert aus 

Gewicht ist auch gut für XL. Mit Steckachse, oder?
Mein "M" Rahmen hat mit ohne alles aber mit Achse 3,71kg.

Was hast du für einen Umwerfer? Zähne (steht hinten drauf)?

Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (15. Februar 2012)

ist ein XL rahmen...umwerfer ist ein x9 mit 36 zähnen..gewicht ist mit steckachse und das kann sich wirklich sehen lassen find ich!

auf den aufbau bin ich auch gespannt...der dämpfer ist noch die übergangslösung bis der CCDB Air da ist, aber das ist mir jetzt erstmal egal..


----------



## US. (15. Februar 2012)

Hast du irgendwelche Infos zum CCDB?

Den hatte ich ja auch vorgesehen. Muß aber sagen, daß mir der Vivid ganz gut taugt, soweit man das bei den eisigen Temperaturen beurteilen kann.

Probiere jetzt nochmal die 203mm-Federweg-Anlenkung mit der richtigen Feder aus.
Evtl bleibt der Vivid und bekommt zur Belohnung eine Titanfeder 

Oder der CCDB dekadent als Ersatzdämpfer 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (15. Februar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Infos zum CCDB?
> Gruß, Uwe



nur das was ich glaub schon bei KFKA gepostet hatte...cosmicsports hatte mir was 8KW erzählt...ohne gewähr!

grüße


----------



## Locke_Denny (15. Februar 2012)

schick schik, die familie ION 18 wird immer groesser..

grusse vom anderen ufer
Denny


----------



## ichoe (18. Februar 2012)

ein bild auf die schnelle...
bremsleitung HR werd ich jetzt noch neu verlegen,die alte war zu kurz...
leider hatte ich ziemliche probleme mit dem umwerfer..war mir nicht möglich mit kefü ne ordentliche kettenlinie hinzubekommen bzw eine bei der ich auf das große blatt schalten konnte,deswg jetzt mal vorerst mit ohne kefü..muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen
@uwe:es steht tatsächlich 39 auf dem umwerfer..obwohl es laut vinc ein 36er sein soll..rein optisch kann man sich das eigtl nicht vorstellen..werd diesbezüglich nochmal kontakt zu N aufnehmen
ansonsten  ich das bike jetzt schon,nachher erste ausfahrt bei 10 grad + und sonnenschein

grüße


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Februar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> ein bild auf die schnelle...
> bremsleitung HR werd ich jetzt noch neu verlegen,die alte war zu kurz...
> leider hatte ich ziemliche probleme mit dem umwerfer..war mir nicht möglich mit kefü ne ordentliche kettenlinie hinzubekommen bzw eine bei der ich auf das große blatt schalten konnte,deswg jetzt mal vorerst mit ohne kefü..muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen
> @uwe:es steht tatsächlich 39 auf dem umwerfer..obwohl es laut vinc ein 36er sein soll..rein optisch kann man sich das eigtl nicht vorstellen..werd diesbezüglich nochmal kontakt zu N aufnehmen
> ...



Ich mag ja weder schwarze Bikes noch weisse Gabeln, aber das find ich rattenscharf!


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (18. Februar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> ein bild auf die schnelle...
> bremsleitung HR werd ich jetzt noch neu verlegen,die alte war zu kurz...
> leider hatte ich ziemliche probleme mit dem umwerfer..war mir nicht möglich mit kefü ne ordentliche kettenlinie hinzubekommen bzw eine bei der ich auf das große blatt schalten konnte,deswg jetzt mal vorerst mit ohne kefü..muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen
> @uwe:es steht tatsächlich 39 auf dem umwerfer..obwohl es laut vinc ein 36er sein soll..rein optisch kann man sich das eigtl nicht vorstellen..werd diesbezüglich nochmal kontakt zu N aufnehmen
> ...





hast Du vielleicht noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite? Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist?

Gruß


----------



## ichoe (18. Februar 2012)

provester schrieb:


> hast Du vielleicht noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite? Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist?
> 
> Gruß



bin 203cm lang und ein bild von der anderen seite hab ich jetzt auch mal in mein album hochgeladen...gefällt mir halt ohne kefü ned so deswg hab ich die nichtantriebsseite gewählt...

grüße


----------



## Locke_Denny (18. Februar 2012)

bin heute auch mal ne kleine DH runde gedreht,,,, =  mit meinem ION,,,, mmh  erste sahne,

sehr sehr handlich und verspielt das ding! Erst musste ich mich etwas eingewoehnen, gerade bei den grossen spruengen, aber nach 2 , 3 abfahrten als wenn ich schon immer auf dem bike hock. Von der groesse war ich erst etwas skeptisch (L bei 182cm) (fahre im allg nur M rahmen), aber fuehlt sich def. kuerzer an , sehr steif im allgemeinen.

ein kleines detail ist mir aber aufgefallen, beim DH fahren ist die hintere Bremsleitung (was man ja an das kl. befestigungsloch (hinterbau) mit einem kabelbinder festmachen kann,) immer wieder zuweit nach innen gekommen u somit am HR ab u zu geschliffen hat, die bremsleitung ist schon straf u auch kurz, mmh da muss ich wohl noch mal nacharbeiten 

aber mein ION ist noch nicht zu 100% fertig, mein HR ist immer noch nicht da und einige kl, setups muessen auch noch vorgenommen werden, foto serie folgt dann wenn komplet fertig ist.!

Gruss
Denny


----------



## Simbl (19. Februar 2012)

Die ersten Teile sind da. Wie immer alles vom Guru! Besten dank dafür!







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2012)

das sind schon mal 5670 gramm ohne den Steuersatz, was fÃ¼rn Ð¸ 
mÃ¶chtest du denn aufbauen oder habe ich was verpasst
GruÃ D-Lander


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mir den Thread-Titel so ansehe, wirdâs wohl ein Ion 18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (19. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Thread-Titel so ansehe, wirds wohl ein Ion 18



...leckere teile va die federelemente..


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Thread-Titel so ansehe, wirds wohl ein Ion 18



Na klar ich depp


----------



## cycophilipp (20. Februar 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich mag ja weder schwarze Bikes noch weisse Gabeln, aber das find ich rattenscharf!



Und mir gefällts gar nicht, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2012)

Das schwarz-weiße gefällt mir trotz XL-Größe sehr gut! Hätte nie gedacht, dass man große Rahmen so wohlproportioniert hinbekommt. Top!!
Die 180er passt da auch sehr geil rein. Werde aber trotzdem die Boxxer nehmen. 

Manko: Was geht mit der Zugführung? ;-)
(ah, sehe gerade, dass das noch optimiert wird)


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Februar 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Manko: Was geht mit der Zugführung? ;-)
> (ah, sehe gerade, dass das noch optimiert wird)



Das müsste eigentlich schon in Lübbrechtsen optimiert werden: Auf die Schwinge gehört oberhalb der ovalen Ausfräsung noch eine Zughalterwanne, um zu verhindern, dass die Bremsleitung vom Reifen eingeschlotzt wird 

Und diesen gewinkelten 2-fach-Schraubzughalter, bei dem beide Züge an der selben Seite der Schraube vorbei gehen  den sollte es als 3-fach-Zughalter mit drittem Halter auf der anderen Seite der Schraube geben, damit man die Schaltzüge und die Bremsleitung geschmeidig unter dem Unterrohr entlangführen kann.

Dann tät ich auch eins bestellen


----------



## ichoe (20. Februar 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker...


zum glück ist das so...


----------



## US. (20. Februar 2012)

Hi ichoe,

sehr schön, Gratulation!
Bin auch erstaunt, daß man die Riesengröße dem Rad nicht ansieht. Schaut wohlproportioniert aus 

Zur Umwerferproblematik hatte ich ja auch schon einiges geschrieben.
Bei mir geht sichs gerade eben aus, wenn ich eine Kettenführung für BB-Montage verwende. Das Problem besteht darin, daß die Umwerferposition in Querrichtung zu weit innen ist und damit der Schwenkbereich nicht ausreicht. Nicolai sollte wenigstens 2mm von der Montagefläche des Umwerfers abfräsen um wenigstens in einen akzeptablen Bereich zu kommen.
Schon ärgerlich, daß hier die Auslegung nicht sauber ist.

Zur Bremsleitung auf der Zugstrebe:
Ist eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit. Ich hab noch einen Kabelbinder am "Hufeisen" montiert und diesen durch eine kleine Beilagscheibe gefädelt um eine saubere Zugführung zu haben. Fixiert nebenbei noch die Leitung zuverlässig und vermeidet Scheuerstellen. Mache mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto.

Gewicht wär noch interessant 

Gruß, Uwe





ichoe schrieb:


> ein bild auf die schnelle...
> bremsleitung HR werd ich jetzt noch neu verlegen,die alte war zu kurz...
> leider hatte ich ziemliche probleme mit dem umwerfer..war mir nicht möglich mit kefü ne ordentliche kettenlinie hinzubekommen bzw eine bei der ich auf das große blatt schalten konnte,deswg jetzt mal vorerst mit ohne kefü..muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen
> @uwe:es steht tatsächlich 39 auf dem umwerfer..obwohl es laut vinc ein 36er sein soll..rein optisch kann man sich das eigtl nicht vorstellen..werd diesbezüglich nochmal kontakt zu N aufnehmen
> ...


----------



## CYBO (20. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön. 
Weiße druckstrebe hätte auch gut gepasst!


----------



## Locke_Denny (21. Februar 2012)

> Fixiert nebenbei noch die Leitung zuverlässig und vermeidet Scheuerstellen. Mache mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto.


----------



## ichoe (21. Februar 2012)

gewicht liegt so wies da steht bei 16,51kg...luftdämpfer kommt noch und evtl für längere touren ein andere VR dann kratze ich an der 16kg grenze...allerdings fehlt jaleider noch eine kefü, da werde ich dann wohl auch mal eine mit BB montage ausprobieren und ich werde mir noch ne shannon hardcore sattelstütze zulegen müssen, die bringt auch nochmal bisschen an extra gewicht...
ansonsten bin ich für meinen teil, ausgenommen dem umwerferärgerniss, extrem zufrieden mit dem bock

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das mÃ¼sste eigentlich schon in LÃ¼bbrechtsen optimiert werden: Auf die Schwinge gehÃ¶rt oberhalb der ovalen AusfrÃ¤sung noch eine Zughalterwanne, um zu verhindern, dass die Bremsleitung vom Reifen eingeschlotzt wird â¦
> 
> Und diesen gewinkelten 2-fach-Schraubzughalter, bei dem beide ZÃ¼ge an der selben Seite der Schraube vorbei gehen â den sollte es als 3-fach-Zughalter mit drittem Halter auf der anderen Seite der Schraube geben, damit man die SchaltzÃ¼ge und die Bremsleitung geschmeidig unter dem Unterrohr entlangfÃ¼hren kann.
> 
> Dann tÃ¤t ich auch eins bestellen



Kabelhalterungen kann man ja ordern, wie man will ;-)
(gegen Aufpreis)
Ich hab mir zwei geschweiÃte Doppelwannen auf dem Unterrohr geordert. Mal sehen wie das funzt!


----------



## US. (21. Februar 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kabelhalterungen kann man ja ordern, wie man will ;-)
> (gegen Aufpreis)
> Ich hab mir zwei geschweißte Doppelwannen auf dem Unterrohr geordert. Mal sehen wie das funzt!



Ja schon. Allerdings kann man vom Kunden nicht erwarten, daß er sich im Vorfeld Gedanken macht, wie eine optimale Zugführung für diesen Rahmen aussieht. Es wäre schon Sache des Herstellers hier eine Lösung anzubieten.

Ich konnte beispielsweise auch nicht wissen, daß ich trotz Angabe "Verwendung von RD+FD" noch eine Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr hätte ordern müssen.

Jetzt mit Erfahrung der hier auftauchenden Rahmen ist man schlauer. Du hast sie dir offenbar bereits zunutze gemacht 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (21. Februar 2012)

Kleines Detail. große Wirkung:





Ein Vorteil des ION ggü. Helius ist die Auslegung für Standardbuchsen.
Das ist kostengünstig und leicht ggü der Nicolai-Spezialausführung beim Helius.
Leider ist dann auch das Standardgelumpp von Rock Shox, Fox, Marzocchi, usw verbaut 
Die Dinger sind teilweise so schwergängig, daß es die Schrauben in der Wippe dreht. Nach kurzer Zeit sind sie dann hin.

Habe mir nun Huber-Buchsen geholt. Sehr passgenau und gut zu montieren. Lieferung prompt; also ein Super-Produkt!
Ansprechverhalten natürlich deutlich verbessert, da nichts mehr klemmt.
Und 20% leichter 
Zur Nachahmung empfohlen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2012)

Wieder einZ! Net mainZ  





In der Trend Rahmengröße S


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Februar 2012)

Also so langsam macht mich das ding echt an.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2012)

Alter, bald hat jeder Wicht im Heidelberger Umland ein Ion 18  außer mir, ich armer Tropf


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Alter, bald hat jeder Wicht im Heidelberger Umland ein Ion 18  außer mir, ich armer Tropf



du hast doch ein sissyfarbenes AFR...

Nicolairahmen sind doch immer toll, egal wie alt sie sind...sagen viele...


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2012)

Sissyfarben  WÃ¤r das nicht Pink?

Man will ja hin und wieder was neues ausprobieren, Nicolai Rahmen sind ja alle toll â¦ sagen viele â¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (27. Februar 2012)

willION der 18.


----------



## US. (29. Februar 2012)

Schön; wenn es nur das Foto auch wäre 
Mach doch mal ein gescheites Bild, das geile Bike hätts verdient!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (1. März 2012)

Hey, 

Frage und Problem mit meinem ION





wenn ich an meinem Hinterrad hin u her wackel, dann bewegt sich mein HR deutlichst nach links u rechts, das HR ist fest verschraubt u auch ein zweites HR wurde getestet. 

die ursache bzw die gegend die das spiel verursacht ist diese im obigen bild!

d.h. die verbindung hinterbau mit der daempferaufnahme, dort kann man sogar auch optisch ein hin u her bewegen (links/rechts/vorne/hinten) mit dem augen erkennen, Handauflegen spuert mans deutlich!!!!

die hinterbaustreben werden ja auf dieser achse gesteckt u dann mit den beiden abdeckkappen (links u rechts) fixiert, diese abdeckkappen kann man auch nicht wirklich doll festziehen,

nun meine FRAGE??? 

koennt ihr an euren IONs bitte mal bei gezogener hinterrad bremse an euerem hinterrad wackeln !!! bei mir bewegt sich das HR u aufnahme deutlichst nach links u rechts/vorne, auch wenn man von oben an der sattelstuetze vorbei schaut sieht man wie die streben sich deutlich nach links u rechts bewegen.

kann es an ausgeschlagene lager liegen? das bike war aber nur 2 x im DH einsatz. 

oder habt ihr auch diese spiel an den lagern?? 


vielen dank

Denny


----------



## US. (1. März 2012)

Bislang ist mir nichts aufgefallen, werds aber nochmal prüfen.
Hast du radial- oder Axialspiel?

Axial wird das Spiel eingestellt über die Abdeckscheiben. Diese sind zu Kontern über die durchgehende Inbusschraube (glaube M4) und einer Madenschraube auf der anderen Seite. Axial muß das ganze leicht (!) vorgespannt werden.

Deine Beschreibung hört sich aber nach Radialspiel an und das darf nicht sein.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (1. März 2012)

ich habe gerade mal das Axiale spiel mit diesen madenschrauben etwas fester eingestellt, an allen 3 (2xDaempfer, 1xtretlager)

ich habe sie jetzt bestimmt etwas zu fest 

mein lagerspiel hat sich somit um 50% verringert, aber def, noch nicht weg, wenn ich jetzt an den buchsen wackel u dort hand auflege ist dieses nur noch leicht zu spueren aber am HR immer noch deutlich!,,,grrrrr

oder kann es nun sein das ich vorher mit zu wenig axial eingestellte lager (Abdeckkappen) gefahren bin u nun meine lager etwas ausgeschlagen sind??? 

danke
Denny


----------



## US. (1. März 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> oder kann es nun sein das ich vorher mit zu wenig axial eingestellte lager (Abdeckkappen) gefahren bin u nun meine lager etwas ausgeschlagen sind???
> 
> danke
> Denny



Nein, das kann eher nicht sein. Da scheint ein anderes Problem vorzuliegen. Evtl die Lagerung komplett ausbauen.
Lager nachstellen solltest du übrigens zunächst immer mit ausgebautem Dämpfer um die Leichtgängigkeit zu prüfen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (1. März 2012)

ok werde ich die naechsten tage mal machen beim ausgebauten dämpfer! habe heut morgen nur mal getestet, da ich wenig zeit hatte.

thx.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2012)

Telefonier doch mal mit Nicolai, wenn das Bike nur 2x im Einsatz war würde ich das "Spiel" beanstanden


----------



## Locke_Denny (1. März 2012)

ich sollte aber erstmal die richtigen einstellungen vornehmen um ausschliessen zu können obs an der fehlerhaften einstellung liegt oder obs doch material bedingt ist!

gruss
Denny


----------



## US. (2. März 2012)

Hab bei mir nochmal nachgesehen. Da wackelt nix.
Der Umlenkhebel besteht aus zwei Hälften.
Diese werden mittig durch zwei M8-Schrauben über einen Spacer zusammengeschraubt. Ist diese Verbindung fest?

Ferner werden sie am hinteren Dämpferlager ebenfalls durch einen Spacer fixiert. Wie das hier verschraubt wird, kann ich aber nicht ersehen ohne die ganze Lagerung zu zerlegen. Ich vermute es ist in diesem Fall lediglich ein unverschraubter Spacer.

Lagerspiel, wobei die Frage ist, ob das überhaupt Lagerspiel oder ein anderes Problem ist (Lockerer Spacer?) muß unbedingt weg.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (2. März 2012)

bin die tage nicht daheim, ich werde all die loesungen am montag probieren und dann berichte ich ob/ bzw an was es gelegen hat.

danke!

gruss
Denny


----------



## cycophilipp (4. März 2012)

Guten Morgen ION 18-Besitzer,

für den Wunsch-ION 16-Thread  bräucht ich nun ein wenig Input - Könnte mir ein ION 18-Besitzer mal mit dem Messschieber (Schublehre weiter südlich) den Durchmesser von Unterrohr, Oberrohr und dem Aussendurchmesser vom 1,5er Steuerrohr bzw. 1,1/8 Rohr abmessen und entweder per PN oder gleich in den Thread reinposten? 

Danke schonmal an den, der sich potentiell erbarmt


----------



## US. (4. März 2012)

Hallo cycophilipp,

Steuerrohr 1,5" ist tailliert. Oben und unten (auf je ca. 15mm) 57,0mm, sonst 56,0mm
Oberrohr 38,0mm
Unterrohr 44,5mm
Sattelrohr 35,0mm
Druckstreben 24mm x 19mm
Zugstreben 26mm x 19mm

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cycophilipp (4. März 2012)

FETT!!!! Vielen Dank!!! 1+++ für die zusätzlichen Maße


----------



## Locke_Denny (4. März 2012)

SO ich habe mal mein radl komplet zerlegt u alles sauber eingestellt
ergebnis:

bei leichtgaengigen elementen = spiel weiterhin vorhanden!!!!

leichtgaengig = das alle beweglichen elemente, leicht, mit einem finger zubewegen sind, Ohne zu druecken. diese auch wieder in ihre anfangs position zurueck gehen.

bei schwergaengigen elemente = kein spiel mehr!!!!

schwergaengig = das alle beweglichen elemente, nur noch mit (gut) druck zu bewegen sind und auch in dieser bewegten position stehen bleiben.

ok dann habe ich mal den mittelweg genommen ( aus beiden)
aber auch dort habe ich dann spiel am hinterbau/hinterrad!!! (50% gegenueber leicht eingestellte lager)

Uwe!!! koenntest du mal bei deinem naechsten ION die leichtgaengigkeit der beweglichen (einzelteile) fuer mich testen!!! das waere echt super!!!

gruss
Denny


----------



## US. (5. März 2012)

Hi Denny,

also die Beweglichkeit der einzelnen Lagerungen kann ich nicht testen. Dazu müsste ich den Hinterbau komplett zerlegen.

Aber auch aus der Erfahrung eines Helius AM und Helius FR (steht hier gerade komplett geserviced ohne Dämpfer) kann ich folgendes sagen:
Radial (ohne Einbau der Vorspanneinheit) darf keine Lagerung schwergängig sein. Ist eher so, daß minimales Spiel vorliegt, das bei gefettetem Einbau aber nicht mehr spürbar ist.

Axial darf gar kein Spiel vorhanden sein.
Also wenn das Lager korrekt vorgespannt ist. Das führt zu einer gewissen Schwergängigkeit die so beabsichtigt ist. Ich spanne die Lager so vor, daß der Hinterbau bei eingespanntem Rahmen und ohne Dämpfer gerade eben nicht mehr absinkt durch das Eigengewicht. Ab Werk ist die Vorspannung aus meiner Sicht meist relativ hoch eingestellt.
Speziell bei meinem ION 18 war aber alles iO und auch beim geserviceden Helius FR ist der Hinterbau leichtgängig und selbstverständlich spielfrei.

Hast du das Lagerprinzip verstanden?
Es handelt sich um rein radiale Gleitlager. Die kennen nur den Zustand leichtgängig mit Minimalstspiel (kaum spürbar) oder verschlissen mit Spiel.
Radial ist nichts einstellbar.
Die "Schwergängigkeit" kommt durch die (einstellbare)axiale Vorspanneinheit die mit IGUS-Anlaufscheiben funktioniert. Diese dichten die ganze Einheit ab und fixieren alles axial und spielfrei.
Sie dämpfen auch leicht vorhandenes und notwendiges minimales (!) Radialspiel.
Natürlich kann man auch eine verschlissene Lagerung axial anknallen, daß kein Spiel mehr spürbar ist. Das Spiel wird dann aber nur durch die Reibung der Lagerdeckel gedämpft was eben nur in ganz geringem Ausmaß zulässig ist.

Ob eine Lagerung unzulässiges Spiel hat erkennt man schon ganz leicht daran, wenn man mit der Hand gegen das Hinterrad/ Hinterbau schlägt.
Es vibriert dann.

Also; die Lagereinheiten sind nicht einstellbar wie eine Konusnabe mit Schrägkugellagern. Bei deutlichem Spiel ist entweder die Lagerung hin oder der Lagersitz defekt oder eine Klemmung oder Verschraubung lose.

Der fertig zusammengebaute Hinterbau darf kein spürbares Spiel aufweisen und soll durch sein Eigengewicht gerade eben nicht absinken.

Bei meinem ION 18 wie auch beim Helius FR und Helius AM hat keine Lagereinheit spürbares Spiel. Ich checke das jährlich ohne Dämpfer und gebe neues Fett unter die Lagerdeckel. So hat der Hinterbau meines FR 5 Jahre durchgehalten und erst jetzt für den Verkauf neue Lager bekommen.

Bei dir scheint mir ein anderes Problem vorzuliegen. Evtl Lagersitze nicht passend? Oder aber falsche Vorstellung von Schwergängigkeit. Wie gesagt; die Lagerungen werden axial leicht geklemmt. Das ist technisch notwendig und funktional völlig unbedenklich. Ist ne zusätzlich minimale Lowspeeddämpfung ;-)

Ein anderes Beispiel: Meine Straitline-Pedale funktionieren genauso. Gleitlager mit IGUS-Anlaufscheiben. Vorspannung in diesem Fall durch Gummiring.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (5. März 2012)

Wo ist der "Danke-Knopf" für nützliche Beiträge?!?
Dieser hier hätte einen verdient.


----------



## Locke_Denny (5. März 2012)

[_] danke knopf gedrueckt!!!!

danke fuer dei ausfuehrliche beschreibung!!!

also sollten die lager schon leichtgaengig sein, das geht bei mir aber nur mit deutlich spiel oder ich bin echt zu bl...d dafuer, hehe. habe auch alles gut gefettet. geb mein problem mal zu Nicolai...

danke 
gruss
Denny


----------



## Locke_Denny (8. März 2012)

Nicolai sagt:

das der hinterbau etwas schwergaengig sein sollte, also habe ich mein ION jetzt auch so eingestellt, spiel ist nicht mehr da. (war anscheinend nicht richtig eingestellt gewesen),werde am wochenende mal ne ausfahrt auf die DH strecke machen!!!

freu freu!!

gruss
Denny

PS: und danke schoen nochmals


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2012)

@ US.
So wünscht man sich einen Bericht.


----------



## rigger (9. März 2012)

Soll man gleitlager fetten?


----------



## othu (9. März 2012)

laut Nicolai ja, laut IGUS nein


----------



## US. (9. März 2012)

Hab noch keines der neuesten Nicolai-Lager zerlegt, denke aber, daß das Gleitlager an sich kein wartungsfreies Igidur-Lager ist.
Wird halt klassisch ein Bronzelager sein, Achse aus geschliffenem Stahl.
Nur die Anlaufscheiben sind aus Kunststoff.

Daher muß das ganze auch geschmiert werden.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Brainspiller (9. März 2012)

Nö, das ist Plastik.
IGUS oder nicht, das kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Locke_Denny (12. März 2012)

mal ein paar jumps mit meinem ION,,,, super soft!!! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19568

Aber was ich heute erfahren musste wenn man seinen sattel komplet eingefahren hat beruehrt der Hinterreifen beim einfedern mein sattel , hab erstmal einen kuerzeren sattel geordert!!! 

Was fahrt Ihr fuer Federhaerten im ION bei welchem gewicht?? 

gruss
Denny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (14. März 2012)

Hi,

bei 78kg (unbekleidet) nutze ich bei 203mm Federweg eine 400er Feder am Vivid.
Bei Stellung 182mm eine 350er Feder.

Das ergibt im Sitzen bei leicht abgesenktem Sattel 30% Sag. Im Stehen rund 28% und in normaler Sitzposition 33%.

Sag-Werte sind am Hinterrad ermittelt und nicht am Dämpfer. Aufgrund progressiver Dämpferanlenkung ergeben sich am Dämpfer geringere Sag-Werte.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (14. März 2012)

> Sag-Werte sind am Hinterrad ermittelt und nicht am Dämpfer. Aufgrund  progressiver Dämpferanlenkung ergeben sich am Dämpfer geringere  Sag-Werte.



vielen dank!!

ich fahre bei 182mm stellung eine 400feder im CCDB u habe aenliche werte wie bei dir (am daempfer gemessen  mit 78kg fahrbereit! 

350 waere mir pers. zu soft  fw wird natuerlich immer ausgenutzt, hatte sogar mal kurzzeitig eine 450feder drin (test vergleich), evtl werde ich mir mal eine 375lbs feder besorgen!!!

gruss
Denny


----------



## US. (15. März 2012)

Anhand der Übersetzungskennlinie kannst du den erforderlichen Dämpferhub für x-% Sag ablesen:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VmNXMktmak1FNnc&single=true&gid=4&output=html

Für 33% Sag sind es beim ION 18 rund 21mm Hub am Dämpfer.
Die übliche Methode 33% am Dämpfer zu ermitteln führt zu viel weicheren Federn. Nach der Methode müsste man 23mm (70mm Hub mal 33%) veranschlagen.

Erstaunlich ist nur, daß ich trotz höheren Fahrergewichts und kleinerem Sag (21mm) zur weicheren Feder greife.
Dämpfung und auch die Reibung in den Lagern haben sicher Einfluß.

Allgemein mag ich eher eine etwas weichere Federung und fahre auch keine krassen Stunts. Eun guter Gradmesser ist für mich immer ein unsauberer Drop von 1m Höhe ins absolut flache auf Asphalt oder Beton.
An sich gar keine so geringe Belastung. Da schlägt bei mir nichts durch, der Federweg wird aber zu rund 85% genutzt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (15. März 2012)

ohhh!!!

- mit meiner 400feder hatte ich ca. 20-22mm hub am dämpfer
- mit meiner 450 feder hatte ich ca. 15-17mm hub am dämpfer

beide federn bei den normalen gaps (5-7m) vollste federwegsausnutzung, durchschlag mit beiden noch nicht wirklich! Aber die 450 feder fährt sich nur bedingt gut, in den rockigen parts ist sie def. zu hart! Aber ist natürlich auch noch abhängig wie der dämpfer eingestellt ist (highspeed usw) da bin ich immer noch am probieren...!

ich habe jetzt mal eine 375lbs bestellt 

danke Uwe fuer den spreedshed,

gruss
Denný


----------



## US. (15. März 2012)

Ja, Sag-Einstellung kann nur einen Anhaltswert bieten für das ganze Setup.
Relevant ist natürlich auch noch die Vorspannung. Ich hab drei Umdrehungen was knapp 3mm sind und immerhin 47lbs/inch entsprechen.

Bei der 350er Feder am Vivid (182mm Fedwegseinstellung) steht das Bike bei mir dennoch relativ hoch im Federweg auch beim Bergauffahren.
Das Ganze fühlt sich eigentlich auch recht straff an, dank Tune M beim Vivid.

Bei 203mm Federweg und 400er Feder wirds dann schon plüschig 
Da dreh ich dann auch die Dämpfung am Vivid weiter zu.

Der guru fährt an seinem ION 18 auch ne 400er Feder bei 203mm (Cane Creek DB). Trotz gleicher Feder fühlt sich das Bike deutlich straffer an, als meins. Er hat brutal viel Lowspeeddämpfung drauf. Da ich auch beim normalen Trailfahren ne ansprechende Federung haben will, wär das nix für mich.
Für ihn ist mein Bike aber auch ne Affenschaukel, was auch an der soften Marzocchi 66 liegt 
Wir sind aber auch nur probegerollt. Interessant wäre sicher mal ein richtiger Vergleich.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (15. März 2012)

natürlich ist es abhängig was damit gefahren wird, deines wird ja eher als freerider genommen oder? das heist du musst ja auch noch ab u zu berg hoch!!! Meines ist rein fuer den DH bereich gedacht (1-2x jahr als Freerider)! 

was wiegt denn der Guru ungef.? Beim CCDB kann man echt nen haufen einstellen u kann somit eig. fast jede feder fahren lol)))) Wenn man erstmal bei der einstellerei duchgeblickt hat ::

ansich ist plüsch auch nicht verkehrt, aber mann muss ja schon eher einen kompromis finden, gerade wenns um gr. sprünge/drops geht da kann zu soft ganz schnell fatal werden! Daher alles individuelle...Einsatzgebiet/vorlieben usw)

ich bin aber echt voll begeistert vom ION 18, gerade das händling ist richtig geil, würde mir nur noch eine führung fuer die Hinterradachse wünschen, da es manchmal schon ein gefummel ist das loch zu treffen , Lenkwinkel/radstand = tip top (lyrik 180mm)

evtl muss man mal ein ION 18 treffen veranstalten und dann könnte man alle IONs mal genauer betrachten u testen ggf gleich auf dem trail!!! 

gruss
Denny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (16. März 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> was wiegt denn der Guru ungef.?



Ungef****?????
...darf man dann je nach Phantasie ergÃ¤nzen 
WeiÃ ich nicht. Ob er fÃ¼rs Gewicht zu klein ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Leider komm ich derzeit kaum zum fahren, bin aber bislang auch schwer begeistert.
Aus meiner Sicht verbindet das Bike in hervorragender Weise Enduro mit Downhill.
Gemessen an der Downhillperformance des Hinterbaus, Geometrie und MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r 200er DC-Gabeln relativiert sich auch das Rahmengewicht von 3,7kg.

Was mir auffÃ¤llt ist die hohe Steifigkeit des gesamten Pakets - und zwar eindeutig positiv. HÃ¤tte ich so gar nicht erwartet. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, was daran den grÃ¶Ãten Anteil hat, obs der 150er Hinterbau, die steife Saint-Kurbel, der Hauptrahmen oder auch die MZ 66 ist.
Jedenfalls gibts das ein sehr sicheres und prÃ¤zises FahrgefÃ¼hl.

Lenkwinkel ist natÃ¼rlich ein Traum. Aktuell bei mir 64,7Â°.
Ich hab auch das GefÃ¼hl die richtige TretlagerhÃ¶he zu fahren (353mm bei mir) 340er Tretlager sind mir zum Bergauffahren zu tief und 365er runter etwas hoch.
Und wenn das nicht extrem genug ist, kann man Lenkwinkel und TretlagerhÃ¶he auch noch dank 1,5"-Steuerrohr und tauschbare DÃ¤mpferaufnahme anpassen.

In der Enduro-Klasse ist das Bike sicher als laufruhig einzustufen, als Downhiller wendig. Eben ein Kompromiss, der genau meine Erwartungen erfÃ¼llt. 

Der Hinterbau ist deutlich progressiv ausgelegt. In Verbindung mit einem Coil-DÃ¤mpfer geht das sehr gut. Feinstes Ansprechen âauf der Pisteâ und hinten raus genug Progression fÃ¼r SprÃ¼nge. Liegt sehr satt mit super Traktion. Ich frag mich nur, ob ein Air-DÃ¤mpfer damit so gut harmoniert. Kanns mir kaum vorstellen, was mich auch bzgl. CCDB Air zÃ¶gern lÃ¤sst.
Und bislang Ã¼berzeugt der Vivid Coil.

Die Federwegseinstellungen 182mm und 203mm ergeben mit jeweils angepasster FederhÃ¤rte und Compression schon unterschiedliche FahreindrÃ¼cke. Als 180er geht das so was von gut bergauf und ist durchaus spritzig; als 200er wirdâs schon etwas schwerfÃ¤lliger. Gut wenn man wÃ¤hlen kann. Ich probiere derzeit, ob ich generell mit 200mm zurechtkomme. 

Inzwischen bin auch versÃ¶hnt mit dem 83er Tretlager und dem 150er Hinterbau. TrÃ¤gt zu Steifigkeit sicher positiv bei und erlebbare Nachteile hab ich bislang Ã¼berraschenderweise nicht erfahren.

Das mal als kleiner Zwischenbericht von einem der damit alles fÃ¤hrt von Bikepark bis Feierabendrunde.
Das einzige Problem beim Enduroeinsatz ist, daÃ gewohnte Trails zu Forstautobahnen werden.

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## Locke_Denny (16. März 2012)

Dann sind wir ja schon zwei 



> Das einzige Problem beim Enduroeinsatz ist, daß gewohnte Trails zu Forstautobahnen werden


----------



## Locke_Denny (16. März 2012)

ich fahre 34,5mm tretlagerhoehe


----------



## bertrueger (17. März 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2012)

olala


----------



## Locke_Denny (17. März 2012)

sehr schoen, gerade das lilane kommt gut rueber, sehr dezent aber trotzdem grrr... zum anbeissen 

ist dies deins? hast du auch ein paar daten dazu ?

hey ich habe glaub den gleichen sattel im ion drauf, 
bei meinem ION
- gr. L (M sitzrohr) 
- 182mm travel
- vollversenkte sattelstuetze

hat mein hinterrad bei voller Federwegs ausnutzung das hinterrad beruehrt,  , musste ihn somit etwas nach vorne u hoeher einstellen.

gruss
Denny


----------



## teatimetom (17. März 2012)

Irgendjemand hat ja mal gesagt blöde fragen gibt es nicht: 

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das ION 18 und ION 20 die aktuellen Modelle mit 18 und 20 cm federweg sind... und beide die nachfolger der ION ST, das 230 mm federweg hatte ?

Sprich das dh bike hört jetzt auf den Namen ION 20? 
wenn ja, weiß zufällig jemand ob am Rahmen zwischen ION ST und ION 20 grosse Unterschiede sind zwecks gebrauchtkauf ?

Danke+ Grüße


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2012)

Ion ST = Ion 20


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2012)

Ja ion 20: 20cm und das ion 18 hat 18cm...

Der hinterbau ist anders....das ion 18 hat ne andere kettenstrebe. Auch die gussets am steuerrohr sind unterschiedlich....rohrsatz wohl auch, da unterschiedliches gewicht. Geo auch, vermute ich mal


----------



## c_w (17. März 2012)

Gab's hier eigentlich schon ein ION18 mit SC Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. März 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ja ion 20: 20cm und das ion 18 hat 18cm...



Falsch!

Ion 20 = 197mm und 217mm 

Ion 18 = 182mm und 203mm


steht so im Numeric 2012.




c_w schrieb:


> Gab's hier eigentlich schon ein ION18 mit SC Gabel?



ja, dem Uwe seins.... sehr legga 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45822


----------



## Simbl (17. März 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Gab's hier eigentlich schon ein ION18 mit SC Gabel?



Und bald noch eins


----------



## macmaegges (17. März 2012)




----------



## ichoe (18. März 2012)

bertrueger schrieb:


>



...schöner,cleaner aufbau...gefällt!


----------



## ichoe (18. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja, dem Uwe seins....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45822



und meins...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1062841


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2012)

-N- baut einfach mit die schönsten xl räder...sieht super aus


----------



## Locke_Denny (19. März 2012)




----------



## Ti-Max (19. März 2012)

Das Ion 18 ist wirklich gelungen


----------



## chickenway-user (21. März 2012)

****, ich will so nen ION... Kann nicht das UFO einfach mal kaputt gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (22. März 2012)

Hat einer schon einen Angle Set mit einer Single Crown Gabel verbaut? Passt das bei 90° Lenkeinschlag?


----------



## US. (22. März 2012)

Nimm doch einfach ein Angle Set mit EC49 Schale unten.
Von Cane Creek gibts eines für Tapered-Gabeln!

Falls du die Gabel schon hast und es sich um einen 1 1/8" Schaft handelt, kannst du einen workscomponents-Steuersatz mit EC-Schale nehmen.
Ist wahrscheinlich eh besser als der Cane Creek.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mcgable (23. März 2012)

... hier mal meins:


----------



## c_w (23. März 2012)

Uiuiui, das macht mich ja schon ziemlich an ^^


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das Ion 18 ist wirklich gelungen



Finde ich auch


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2012)

Tolle Ion 18, aber das Saint-Gedöns ist die Fishbone Baggy Pants der Anbauteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (24. März 2012)

ach du und dein sramgedöns  Hauptsache es tut kurbeln, oder?


----------



## Mitnick (24. März 2012)

Den Bildern zufolge schlägt eine SC-Gabel ans Unterrohr?


----------



## mcgable (24. März 2012)

nö, bei mir nicht, dass wäre ja auch eher unschön


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Tolle Ion 18, aber das Saint-Gedöns ist die Fishbone Baggy Pants der Anbauteile


----------



## c_w (25. März 2012)

Eigentlich war ich ja schon gedanklich bei einem Pinion AM, wenn die Getriebe sich im Praxiseinsatz beweisen, aber... so nen ION18 mit SC... hm...


----------



## Kontragonist (26. März 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> ach du und dein sramgedöns  Hauptsache es tut kurbeln, oder?



Hauptsache es tut ne Atlas kurbeln 

Und da gibts noch ein zwei andere Modelle, die nicht so aufdringlich beschriftet sind


----------



## mcgable (26. März 2012)

ja, hast Recht, der 'Schriftzug' ist ... naja - Design oder lass sein  ohne wäre besser bzw. neutraler, aber egal: Funktioniert


----------



## Kontragonist (26. März 2012)

Ist die Kurbel eloxiert und der Schriftzug aufgedruckt? Dann kriegt man ihn mit Aceton leicht runter


----------



## mcgable (26. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist die Kurbel eloxiert und der Schriftzug  aufgedruckt? Dann kriegt man ihn mit Aceton leicht runter


.. kann ich ja mal testen


----------



## US. (26. März 2012)

Der Schriftzug von der Saint-Kurbel wird vor dem Eloxieren abgeklebt.
Nicht aufgeklebt, gelasert oder sonst irgendeine fragwürdige Methode 

Ich persönlich finde die Saint schick und funktional tiptop.
Gebe aber gerne zu, daß die Kurbel auch nix besonderes ist.

Mit dem Kurbelthema fürs ION 18 hab ich micht intensiv auseinandergesetzt.
Gewichtsmäßig ist die leider nicht wesentlich zu unterbieten, außer durch Custom-Lösungen auf basis XTR.

Der serienmässige Bashguard ist in der Tat sauschwer und hässlich.
Aber auch hier gibts wenig Alternativen, die leicht haltbar und schick sind.
Ich persönlich finde den Hone-Bash in jeder Beziehung besser.
Scheint aber nicht auf ungeteilte Zustimmung zu stossen 

Was man noch prüfen könnte, wäre der "Saint-Replacement-Bash" von Straitline. Hatte das schonmal in einem anderen Thread abgefragt. Aber auch hier passt wohl - obwohl speziell für die Saint gemacht - die Stegbreite nicht. Nichts ist hässlicher, wie ein formal unpassender Übergang am Steg wie viele XTR-Kurbeln mit unpassendem Bash beweisen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (26. März 2012)

US. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schriftzug von der Saint-Kurbel wird vor dem Eloxieren abgeklebt.
> Nicht aufgeklebt, gelasert oder sonst irgendeine fragwürdige Methode [...]


ok, dann kann ich mir die Ätzetonnummer ja schenken - danke für den Hinweis


----------



## ichoe (26. März 2012)

muss mich jetzt doch auch nochmal einklinken...was fahrt ihr denn so an eurem 18er, 9 fach oder 10 fach??
ich hab nämlich ziemliche probleme mit der kombination atlas kurbel/shamann kefü und dem 36er DM umwerfer...fahre 2x10 
kann das ganze z.zt nicht mit der kefü fahren,weil ich mit dem kleinen blatt an der führung hängenbleibe wenn ich die kurbel ganz anziehe,deswg momentan ohne die führung...so kann ich zwar fahren aber das schalten vorne ist ein ziemlicher krampf,bekomme die kette nur ziemlich unsauber aufs große blatt...

ich frage mich mittlerweile obs nun an der kurbel liegt oder vll an den TA blättern,die lt hersteller für 9 fach ausgelegt sind oder doch wieder an was ganz anderem
habe was die kettenlinie und die spacer am innenlager angeht wirklich schon alles ausprobiert und auch mit kefü iscg montage bzw tretlagerbefestigung....sogar nen neuen umwerfer hab ich montiert aber die problematik bleibt....

habt ihr vll lösungsansätze für mich, bin mit meinem latein am ende...

achso die atlas fr ist rein optisch gesehn mein favorit aber die montage ist wirklich gruselig...plug&play hat weder an meinem ehemaligen AM noch jetzt am ION funktioniert, was mich schon überlgen lässt unfreiwillig auch auf die saint umzusteigen....

grüße


----------



## powermac (26. März 2012)

Den 1mm Spacer (glaube ist nen weisser) hast du auch schon auf dem rechten Kurbelarm gesteckt? Bei mir passt es mit Atlas FR + Blackspire Stinger + Blackspire 8/9fach Kettenblättern super. Ohne den 1mm Spacer hats bei mir auch an der Kettenführung geschliffen. Würde sagen an den TA Blättern liegts definitiv nicht. Spacer/Adapter für Montage des kleinen Kettenblattes haste ja sicher auch das Original Racefaceteil genommen.

Das schalten vorno ist in der Tat nicht besonders toll hoffe das es sich bei mir noch etwas bessert wenn ich das 32er gegen ein 36er Blatt tausche. Problem ist allerdings definitiv der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers der ist am Anschlag kein "Überschalten" möglich. Ich vermute mal die SRAM Umwerfer die Nicolai verwendet sind nicht für 83mm Tretlager mit der entsprechenden Kettenlinie 100% geeignet. Hatte bei SRAM schonmal die Techdocs durchgewühlt hab da keine 83er Version gefunden.

Gruß

Power


----------



## mcgable (26. März 2012)

powermac schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Das schalten vorne ist in der Tat nicht besonders toll hoffe das es sich bei mir noch etwas bessert wenn ich das 32er gegen ein 36er Blatt tausche. Problem ist allerdings definitiv der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers der ist am Anschlag kein "Überschalten" möglich. Ich vermute mal die SRAM Umwerfer die Nicolai verwendet sind nicht für 83mm Tretlager mit der entsprechenden Kettenlinie 100% geeignet. Hatte bei SRAM schonmal die Techdocs durchgewühlt hab da keine 83er Version gefunden.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ja - das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen  dachte es läge am Schalter (bei mir noch ein 3xDeore) welcher allerdings am UFO mit SLX Umwerfer und 2x Saint problemlos lief ...


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2012)

Die Spacer sind essentiell für die Funktion der RF Kurbeln. Ist nervig, weil man die Kurbel immer ganz anknallen muss, um zu sehen, ob es paßt, und dann ggf. wieder abziehen muß und wieder von vorne...wenn es dann paßt ist aber alles ok.


----------



## ichoe (26. März 2012)

wie gesagt ich habe glaub ich schon alle möglichen kombinationen mit  spacern ausprobiert...ohne erfolg...muss es halt nochmal testen wenn ich  in 2 wochen wieder in der heimat bin...vll hauts ja dann hin...
@powermac: kannst du mir mal deine genaue spacerausrichtung sagen,also wieviele schwarze/weiße antrieb/nichtantriebsseite??...was mich hier auch noch interessieren würde wäre die breite der stinger führung(iscg oder BB??)..
@san andreas: du sagst es...mal schnell montieren und wieder demontieren fällt bei RF leider aus,hab jetzt schon stunden nur mit festziehen und wieder lösen der kurbel verbracht...zum ko***..


----------



## powermac (26. März 2012)

@ichoe

Ich schau am Sonntag mal nach und schicks dir.

Power


----------



## ichoe (27. März 2012)

powermac schrieb:


> @ichoe
> 
> Ich schau am Sonntag mal nach und schicks dir.
> 
> Power


----------



## der Digge (1. April 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


>



Gestern beim Bikebauer gesehen, so live schon schick das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (1. April 2012)

@ichoe

Leider läßt sich bei montierter Kurbel kein sinnvolles Foto machen. Wie sind deine Spacer verbaut mit welchen Farben. Bin mir recht sicher das ich auf der rechten Seite 1 x weißen Spacer und 1 x schwarzen Dichtring habe, würde der 58mm Kettenlinie entsprechen, beim ersten Versuch hatte ich Standard also 57mm und da hats geschliffen. Was hast du?

Power


----------



## ichoe (2. April 2012)

kann ich dir erst nächste woche sagen wenn ich wieder in der heimat bin...aber danke dir schonmal...ich meld mich einfach per pn nochmal bei dir..??


----------



## RandyAndy (2. April 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ****, ich will so nen ION... Kann nicht das UFO einfach mal kaputt gehen?


Wenn Du mich ganz lieb fragst.


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2012)

Update:

CCAS: 1,5°





Und Magura Shift Mix =Avid-Match Maker 





HD-Freeride "Nummernschild".


----------



## sluette (7. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Update:
> ...
> Und Magura Shift Mix =Avid-Match Maker
> ...



sind die teile nun lieferbar?
ich fahre an meiner MT6 ja die günstigen "Kopien" von avid, passt hervorragend und kostet - glaube ich - die hälfte...


----------



## US. (12. April 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich habe glaub ich schon alle möglichen kombinationen mit  spacern ausprobiert...ohne erfolg...muss es halt nochmal testen wenn ich  in 2 wochen wieder in der heimat bin...vll hauts ja dann hin...
> @powermac: kannst du mir mal deine genaue spacerausrichtung sagen,also wieviele schwarze/weiße antrieb/nichtantriebsseite??...was mich hier auch noch interessieren würde wäre die breite der stinger führung(iscg oder BB??)..
> @san andreas: du sagst es...mal schnell montieren und wieder demontieren fällt bei RF leider aus,hab jetzt schon stunden nur mit festziehen und wieder lösen der kurbel verbracht...zum ko***..



Hi Ichoe,

was ist aus deinem Umwerferproblem geworden?
Breite der Stinger beträgt übrigens 3mm.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (12. April 2012)

hi uwe...wollte mich eigtl heute mal drum kümmern werd aber wieder nicht dazu kommen...also morgen dann
aber die breiter von der stinger is ja schonmal interessant zu wissen...ist das die iscg oder bb variante??

gruß


----------



## US. (12. April 2012)

bb-Variante, wobei die anderen sicher auch 3mm haben.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. April 2012)

So, heute Abend steigt die Aufbauparty 





Und nächste Woche dann ab nach Todtnau. Hach was ich mich freu


----------



## Ge!st (14. April 2012)

Was für eine GEILE Farbe, echer Hammer


----------



## Locke_Denny (14. April 2012)

das wird ne heisssse biene !!!


----------



## Ti-Max (14. April 2012)

Sehr schick


----------



## ichoe (14. April 2012)

krasse farbe!!!


----------



## jojo (14. April 2012)

@Sepprheingauner



Wow, ich leg' mich nieder   Nach wochenlangem skeptischem, passivem mitlesen muss ich Carbonfan sagen: I believe!
Ist das eine geile Farbe! Auf den Aufbau bin gespannt. Also nicht soviel Bier heute Abend auf der Party zischen damit das was wird.

J.


----------



## Simbl (14. April 2012)

Endlich mal jemand der Farbe bekennt. Kann schwarz und grau nimmer sehn


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2012)

Mit schwarzen/dunklen Teilen kann das seeeeeeeehr geil werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (14. April 2012)

yeah - geiles Gelb  ! 
Bei mir sind neu: Sattel, -Stütze, -Klemme und Griffe. In bronze und braun d.h. wenigstens nicht schwarz und grau


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> So, heute Abend steigt die Aufbauparty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

M mit S oder L mit S?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. April 2012)

Danke Leute ;-)

Das mit Bronze da oben sieht aber auch geil aus, schöne Spaßmaschine!

Guru: M ohne Gusset ;-) Sitzrohr ist nur wenig kürzer als original. 

Paar Bierchen (und ne Pizza) sind es dann schon geworden. Aber jetzt isses fertig. Fotos mach ich noch, das gelb lässt sich so schwer fotografieren. Teile sind übrigens alle schwarz.


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2012)

Bilder


----------



## schnubbi81 (15. April 2012)

Herrlich Herr Rheingauner..!


----------



## Otterauge (15. April 2012)

In Wiesbaden scheint die Sonne, da könnte doch ein gutes Bild im Rheingau möglich sein.. raus aus den Bett Sepp


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2012)

Jau...ich bin auch gespannt


----------



## MO_Thor (15. April 2012)

Mal ne ganz irre Frage von mir, dem Dauerinteressenten (hab noch nich das nötige Kleingeld fürn ION...):
Is der Rahmen eher straff oder eher plüschig?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. April 2012)

Hatte heute volles Kidsprogramm: Von Streichelzoo bis Bauklötze  

Eben schnell paar Fotos gemacht, aber das gelb kommt nicht richtig rüber. Brauche mal jemand mit ner Spiegelreflex. Trotzdem:









Wie man sieht alles in Richtung DH getrimmt. Mit 2ply Reifen kommt es aktuell auf 16,03 kg. Mit tubeless sollte noch was drin sein... 
Die Descendant Kurbel hat gestern ziemlich genervt, da scheint was bei Truvativ falsch gefräst zu sein. Ließ sich nur mit einem zusätzlichen Distanzring montieren. 
Das Kettenblatt fliegt aber auf jeden Fall noch raus und hinten wirds demnächst noch 10-fach geben. Ggf. dann noch den DB air, mal schauen.

Sonderwünsche waren das nicht vorhandene Gusset und die Doppelwannen-Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr. Lenkwinkel durch Angleset 1 Grad flacher, also ca. 64° (die Gabel baut ja auch etwas höher als die Referenz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (15. April 2012)

schöner bock,gefällt mir gut...du wirst deine freude damit haben
den DB Air kann ich nach 2 testfahrten nur empfehlen,allerdings brauchts einiges an zeit/geduld und gefühl bei der abstimmung...aber die saison hat ja jetzt erst richtig angefangen


----------



## US. (15. April 2012)

Super, die Biene Maja!

Mit ohne Gusset kommt gut und auch die angeschweißten Wannen für die Zugführung machen einen aufgeräumten Eindruck.

Das Bike zeigt auch schön die Vielseitigkeit des ION18 auf. Vom Downhiller wie hier bis zum Enduro ist alles drin.

Der Strebenschutz is nicht grad nen Highlight, ansonsten top der Gaul!

@icoe: In diversen anderen Foren wird teilweise die Progressivität des Cane Creek Double Barrel Air beklagt. Schlechte Federwegausnutzung trotz großen Sags. Das lässt mich etwas zögern.
Wie siehts da bei dir aus?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (15. April 2012)

US. schrieb:


> @icoe: In diversen anderen Foren wird teilweise die Progressivität des Cane Creek Double Barrel Air beklagt. Schlechte Federwegausnutzung trotz großen Sags. Das lässt mich etwas zögern.
> Wie siehts da bei dir aus?
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



bin den dämpfer jetzt die letzten 2 tage gefahren...von längerem uphill, trailpassagen bis zu sprüngen alles dabei gewesen...bin bisher recht zufrieden auch was die federwegsausnutzung angeht...fahre ihn bei ca 35% sag und habe ca 85-90% des federwegs genutzt...allerdings tue ich mich mit der abstimmung noch bisschen schwer, auch aus zeitmangel und doch fehlender erfahrung!
mir ist lediglich aufgefallen,dass der hinterbau doch bisschen mehr wiegetritt im uphill hat als der van r vorher,allerdings schiebe ich auch das auf mangelnde einstellung bisher...
weitere erfahrungen kann ich ja posten wenn ich den dämpfer bisschen eingefahren hab(dann gibts auch ein update wg des umwerfers)

gruß


----------



## Otterauge (16. April 2012)

Sehr Schicker Bock... äh Biene!


----------



## gerry. (16. April 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Super, die Biene Maja!
> 
> Mit ohne Gusset kommt gut und auch die angeschweißten Wannen für die Zugführung machen einen aufgeräumten Eindruck.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

ich habe auch einen CCDB Air. Zwar nicht in einem Nicolai, würe mich aber trotzdem interessieren in welchen Foren die Progressivität beklagt wird. 
Ich bin am WE auch das erste Mal richtig mit dem Dämpfer gefahren. Bei mir ist der Dämpfer ebenfalls nicht in den letzten Federwegsbereich, trotz größeren Drops gekommen. Der Restfederweg war immer >30%, obwohl die Highspeed Druckstufe komplett offen war. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2012)

Das klingt ja nicht so gut mit dem CCDB Air... schreckt mich jetzt eher mal ab. Ich werde es auch mal hoffentlich irgendwo testen können. 

@US: Strebenschutz gebe ich dir recht. Aber zweckmäßig und eben schützend ist er. Bessere Vorschläge jederzeit gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (16. April 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> ich habe auch einen CCDB Air. Zwar nicht in einem Nicolai, würe mich aber trotzdem interessieren in welchen Foren die Progressivität beklagt wird.
> Ich bin am WE auch das erste Mal richtig mit dem Dämpfer gefahren. Bei mir ist der Dämpfer ebenfalls nicht in den letzten Federwegsbereich, trotz größeren Drops gekommen. Der Restfederweg war immer >30%, obwohl die Highspeed Druckstufe komplett offen war.
> ...



Wurde das gleiche nicht auch beim Vivid Air beklagt?

Interessiert mich allerdings auch brennend, da der CCDB Air echt sexy ist und eine Sünde wert


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2012)

IM M-M Setup finde ich den Vivid Air sehr "plüschig". Kann mich da nicht über zu starke Endprogression beklagen.


----------



## US. (16. April 2012)

Hi,

@sepprheingauner:
Die obere Strebe klebe ich immer innen und an der Unterseite mit Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M ab. Das reicht eigentlich und ist unsichtbar.
Gegen Schuhkontakt evtl noch an der Außenseite.
Auf gepulverten Rahmen hält das Zeug perfekt.

Unten wäre ein dicker Schrumpfschlauch schöner, erfordert aber die Demontage der Zugstrebe. Ansonsten einfach einen normalen Strebenschutz, z.B. von Lezyne (bei mir im Album zu sehen)

Zum CCDB Air:
Muß nochmal nach den Threads suchen. Denke es war auf ridemonkey und mtbr.
Der Vivid Air ist angeblich im direkten Vergleich zum Vivid Coil auch im mittleren Bereich weicher, allerdings ist mir das aus den Foren nicht als Problem bekannt.

Es kann auch nicht anders sein. Luftdämpfer haben systeminhärente Eigenarten, die nicht wegkonstruierbar sind.
Die Kennlinie weicht mehr oder weniger von einer Geraden ab, die Dämpfungseigenschaften sind frequenzselektiv und die Systemreibung ist größer. Die Frage ist nur, inwiefern die Effekte noch spürbar sind oder gar dem Rahmen, Fahrstil, etc. entgegenkommen.

Dennoch würd mich der CCDB Air oder auch der Vivid Air mal reizen.
Es ist nur so, daß ich ungerne mit 40% Sag oder mehr unterwegs bin um den Federweg zu nutzen. Das in Verbindung mit der im Mittenbereich flachen Kennlinie führt beim Bergauffahren zum Wegsacken im Federweg.
Jede kleine Gewichtsverlagerung führt beim Luftdämpfer zu stärkerer Hinterbaubewegung. Ganz extrem natürlich wenn der Hinterbau stark progressiv ist (wie z.B. beim Liteville 901) und dazu ein stark progressiver Dämpfer wie der DHX Air gefahren wird.

Wie gesagt, in Tendenzen sind die Effekte mit Sicherheit auch beim CCDB Air vorhanden; die Frage ist nur wie ausgeprägt und ob das persönlich stört.

Ich hab derzeit einen Vivid Coil drin. Bei 203mm Federweg 400er Feder, 3,5 Turns Vorspannung. Bei 85kg Startgewicht knappe 30% Sag und nutze normal gut 90% Federweg und hab noch etwas Reserven für ganz grobe Sachen.

Gruß, Uwe
PS: Links zum CCDB Air nachgereicht (gibt aber noch mehr): http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/mojo-hd-ccdb-air-768990-7.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/knolly/chilcotin-inevitable-db-air-setup-thread-776628-3.html


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. April 2012)

Ich überleg es mir mal mit der Strebe, danke. (falls nicht die Faulheit siegt)
Unten bleibt so, ob gewickelt oder geschrumpft... Das ist doch wie geschüttelt oder gerührt ;-)
Danke aber für den sehr interessanten Beitrag 

Hatte heute die ersten Testfahrten auf dem homespot, mit vivid Air. 

TRAUM 

Krasse Beschleunigung, geiler Vortrieb! Wird natürlich durch Ardent+Minion begünstigt (aber mit Schlauch).
Aus den Kurven schießt man förmlich raus. Geil.

Der Vivid air hat in der 203 mm Einstellung ne Traumkennlinie. Sag bei 35%, nutzt den Federweg sehr gut. Ein flatdröpchen von ca 1 m Höhe ist drin, da geht er so auf ca. 95% Federweg. Druckstufe war voll offen.
Werde auch mal den vivid Coil im Vergleich testen. 

Agiles Racebike, genau wie erhofft.

Wenn dann hinten die 11-36 Kassette drauf ist, bin ich mal auf die uphill Qualitäten gespannt.


----------



## macmaegges (17. April 2012)

Hab ich doch gesagt als ich da war   Kaufen kaufen kaufen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. April 2012)

Hab ich ja dann auch gleich befolgt ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> .




 das schwarze gewickle "unterbricht" die farbe und die rahmenform.

ansonsten geil.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2012)

Hach, dann muss ich wohl noch mal ran. Werde demnächst ein Update posten.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hach, dann muss ich wohl noch mal ran. Werde demnächst ein Update posten.



ja bitte... aber nur so.


----------



## Stagediver (18. April 2012)

So, endlich is die Karre fertig 

Bilder sind handytypisch miserabel 

Ein großes Danke an alle Beteiligten 























Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (18. April 2012)

Wirklich gelungen ,gibts nix zu meckern !Wohl auch relativ leicht Denk ich....
Was hast Du für Laufräder verbaut ?


----------



## mcgable (18. April 2012)

hey, coole Farbe, hab ik och wa  ... bis auf die Pedale gefällt es mir sehr gut

@timtim: Laufräder sind doch Mavic EX 823 mit Hope 2 Evo ,... stimmts


----------



## Stagediver (18. April 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Wirklich gelungen ,gibts nix zu meckern !Wohl auch relativ leicht Denk ich....
> Was hast Du für Laufräder verbaut ?



*verneig*
Gewicht kommt die Tage noch, wenn ich das Ding auf der Arbeit mit dabei habe. Dann wird, für alle Zweifler, mit einer geeichten Waage gemessen 

Laufräder
Felgen: Mavic ex823 mit Alu-Gewindeösen
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu 16mm
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Naben: Hope Pro 2 Evo


----------



## Stagediver (18. April 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> hey, coole Farbe, hab ik och wa  ... bis auf die Pedale gefällt es mir sehr gut
> 
> @timtim: Laufräder sind doch Mavic EX 823 mit Hope 2 Evo ,... stimmts




Die Pedale sind wirklich nicht hübsch  aber sie funktionieren, sind haltbar und leicht.


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2012)

geile Karre


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2012)

#502 das Rad ist wirklich spitze geworden...


----------



## Ge!st (19. April 2012)

Sehr Chic 

Die EX823 Felge ist wirklich gut, gerade in Verbindung mit UST-Reifen, dagegen sind die Ganzen "Tubeless Ready Felgen", wo man dann noch mit Felgenband abdichten muss, echt ein Krampf dagegen. Die Tubeless Rubber Queen werden dir viel Freude machen, der Reifen ist einfach klasse.


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. April 2012)

Ich glaub so eins hatten wir noch nicht ?


----------



## Simbl (19. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (19. April 2012)

Die Dorado passt nicht in den Rahmen, wirkt optisch völlig überdimensioniert. Boxxer am schönsten in meinen Augen


----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2012)

Das Ion 18 ist aktuell mit Abstand das schönste N. Würde es aber auch nur mit SC aufbauen, wenn ich denn müsste...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das Ion 18 ist aktuell mit Abstand das schönste N. Würde es aber auch nur mit SC aufbauen, wenn ich denn müsste...



auch hier DANKE ! mein reden.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2012)

Langsam mache ich mir Angst und Du mir noch mehr  Wir sind doch nicht verwandt, oder ...


----------



## Ge!st (19. April 2012)

Jürgen die Farbkombination rockt und ich bin auf den Aufbau gespannt


----------



## ichoe (19. April 2012)

das raw macht mich sehr gespannt auf den aufbau...
muss mich khujand und ti-max anschließen...find die SC variante auch um einiges schöner..muss ich aber natürlich auch sagen bei meinem aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoisonB (19. April 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> So, endlich is die Karre fertig
> 
> en:
> 
> ...


----------



## US. (19. April 2012)

Dorado passt schon zum Nicolai 
Sehr edel, bestimmt deutlich unter 16kg.
Was ist das für ein Sattel?

Viel Spaß,

Gruß, Uwe



Stagediver schrieb:


>


----------



## Stagediver (19. April 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Sehr Chic
> 
> Die EX823 Felge ist wirklich gut, gerade in Verbindung mit UST-Reifen, dagegen sind die Ganzen "Tubeless Ready Felgen", wo man dann noch mit Felgenband abdichten muss, echt ein Krampf dagegen. Die Tubeless Rubber Queen werden dir viel Freude machen, der Reifen ist einfach klasse.



Wie Recht du hast.
Hab den ganzen Mist mit Felgenband und Milch bei Non-UST-Reifen und -Felgen auch schon durch. Da half manchmal nicht mal ein Kompressor... 
Mit richtigem UST ist das echt eine Kleinigkeit. Die Montage ging mit ner Standluftpumpe und bissl Seifenwasser... total easy.
Fahren Lässt sich die Queen wirklich gut 

Grüsse


----------



## Stagediver (19. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Die Dorado passt nicht in den Rahmen, wirkt optisch völlig überdimensioniert. Boxxer am schönsten in meinen Augen



Die Dorado ist sicher etwas wuchtig, im Vergleich zu einer Boxxer.
Ich finde allerdings, dass sie wunderbar in die "Landschaft" passt und von der Funktion, das beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.
Was mir beim Betrachten der Bilder eher ins Auge springt, sind die ballonartigen RubberQueen... Aber die Fahren sich eben klasse...


----------



## Stagediver (19. April 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Dorado passt schon zum Nicolai
> Sehr edel, bestimmt deutlich unter 16kg.
> Was ist das für ein Sattel?
> 
> ...




Hi Uwe,

Danke für das Lob 
Gewicht gibt es in der nächsten Woche.
Den Sattel hab ich bei "Tuning Pedals" erstanden. Günstig, leicht, dezent und bretthart. 

Grüße
Ingolf


----------



## Stagediver (19. April 2012)

Dickes DANKE an alle für Lob und Kritik   

Grüße
Ingolf


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

un widda net mainz 









Und der Praktikant ist auch schon fertig mit dem Aufbau


----------



## ichoe (20. April 2012)

hammer


----------



## Jim_Panse (20. April 2012)

Das nenn ich doch mal den "innovativen" Aufbau.
Typisch -N- , nix von der Stange


----------



## giles (20. April 2012)

Ich will nicht klug********n, jedoch verstehe ich dieses Einradmodell nicht ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

isn neuer Trend aus den USA


----------



## teatimetom (20. April 2012)

In jedes Loch irgendetwas reingestopft


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

Da noch ein 27,3114" Laufrad rein und fertig ist die Hypekiste !


----------



## Kontragonist (20. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Na endlich hat die Kundschaft den Farbtopf gefunden


----------



## Simbl (20. April 2012)

Ja hat sie ;-)


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

Bis auf den Umwerfer, der nachgeliefert wird, fertig 

18,83Kg.













Angle Set mit SC Gabel passt grade so


----------



## Kontragonist (20. April 2012)

Geil, Simbl â feinstes GerÃ¤t hast du dir da zamma schrauba lassa 

â¦ irgendwas drÃ¼ckt aber heftig auf die Wage. Nur die Vario-StÃ¼tze kannâs ja nicht sein, ist das BOS-Zeugs so schwer?


----------



## mcgable (20. April 2012)

... genau das habe ich mich auch grad gefragt  wo kommt des ganze Gewicht her?
Ansonsten natürlich top Rad  schön unschwarzgrau  

PS. da fehlt ja noch der Umwerfer, oder?


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

Upps, ich meinte natürlich 17,83Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. April 2012)

die Idylle SC wiegt halt 2,9 Kilo


----------



## Simbl (20. April 2012)

Bämmm, morgen früh um 10 steh ich vor der Tür. Vielen dank für den großartig und schnellen Zusammenbau. Aber woher is der Steuersatz? Is aber net dem Claus seiner ??? Ich brauch jetzt erstmal n Bier


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

Simbl schrieb:


> ..... Is aber net dem Claus seiner ??? Ich brauch jetzt erstmal n Bier





Doch Missy war Organspenderin


----------



## Simbl (20. April 2012)

:ak:


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

:ak:


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. April 2012)

ja die kleine hat ne Organspende geleistet 0° für de Simbl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (20. April 2012)

Top Aktion! Hast was gut


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. April 2012)

aber gerne doch, wenn ich Geburtshelfer spielen kann dann tu ich das doch auch gerne, auf ein neu geborenes ION18 dreifaches


----------



## Locke_Denny (21. April 2012)

geile farbkombi.. gefaellt mir richtig gut !!


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2012)

HAMMER ion 18!!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Brainspiller (21. April 2012)

Sag mal Guru,

kannst du mal die Abmaße der Ion Umlenkhebel vergleichen?
Also Aufnahmebreite am Ober-/Unterrohr, Abstand der Druckstreben.

Bin neulich mal drauf gekommen ob man nicht ein Helius mit Ion Hebeln fahren könnte. Und was das dann mit der Geometrie machen würde.


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2012)

Ja klar..... kann ich machen


----------



## gruftidrop (22. April 2012)

Hi Simbl,

jetzt kann es ja losgehen !

Aber die Farbe !!??

Gruftidrop


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

Update 




15,77 kg


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 15,77 kg



Glaubichnich!


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2012)

"Glaubichnich" hätte ich auch beinahe geschrieben.

Ganz schön leicht ! Schöner Aufbau.

Sind die Reifen tubeless ?

Gibt es eine Partlist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (23. April 2012)

hammergeil die lady in black...

wobei es aber eine frechheit ist ein ion 600 gramm leichter als mein AM aufzubauen


----------



## Michl63 (23. April 2012)

@Guru

langsam isch des nimmi luschdig


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

Michl63 schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> langsam isch des nimmi luschdig



An mir liegt des net  Wenn doi Rähmche kummt geb isch vollgas, versprochen


----------



## Stagediver (23. April 2012)

Sehr gut GURU 

Da kann ich seit heute mit gutem Gewissen mithalten.
Die frisch geeichte Waage zeigte 15,8 kg an 

Update Nr. 1: BommelMaster`s KeFü













Grüße


----------



## Michl63 (23. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> An mir liegt des net  Wenn doi Rähmche kummt geb isch vollgas, versprochen


 
ah jetzt geht's ma schun wieder besser


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2012)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen vom 18er ?


----------



## Stagediver (23. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen vom 18er ?



http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3466/nicolai-full-suspension-ion-18

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen vom 18er ?



evtl. ne gute alternative zu deinem K9


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2012)

Ähm....nein !

@Stagediver: Danke. Super Bike, übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (23. April 2012)

Meins wiegt auch nur 16,8 auch wenn hier 17,8 oder gar 18,8 stand. Der Guru hat nur Angst bekommen


----------



## gruftidrop (23. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub ich !
Bist Du mit dem Dämpfer schon gefahren?

Gruss
Gruftidrop


----------



## Stagediver (23. April 2012)

Guru,

bitte berichte uns doch, wie sich der Vivid Air im Vergleich zum CCDB macht.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem Dämpfer schon gefahren?



Nur auf der Straße  Wenn das Wetter am Mittwoch passt gehts aber aufn Berch 

Die Dose fühlt sich aber schon jetzt recht schnuffig an


----------



## Simbl (23. April 2012)

Fotoshooting






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## teatimetom (23. April 2012)

Hui, 
ein kleiner Poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2012)

Linda sorry aber so stellt man doch das rad nicht hin.


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

So bessa


----------



## teatimetom (23. April 2012)

fast gut guru, 
Minuspunkte bekommst du für :
-Kurbelstellung ist nicht IBC Konform parallel zum Boden, rechte Kurbel vorne
-Sattelneigung etwas zu weit vorne
-Sattelhöhe etwas höher (Bürostuhl ausfahren)

Ne Frage zum Vivid Air, konntest du feststellen ob er zum Ende hin progressiv wird ?

Grüsse TÖHM


----------



## Ge!st (23. April 2012)

Guru, ich hätte an deiner Stelle den CCDB dringelassen, die 250g Ersparnis sind es doch nicht Wert und wiegen meiner Ansicht nicht die super Performance des CCDB auf!


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

Den CCDB behalte ich ja auch  

250g wo haste denn den Käse her 

16220g




15770g




Ich möchte jetzt nicht meinen Taschenrechner bemühen müssen..... aber ich glaube das sind mehr als 250g........


----------



## Ge!st (23. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Den CCDB behalte ich ja auch
> 
> 250g wo haste denn den Käse her
> 
> [cut]


Schon mal was von einer Titanfeder gehört?  

Das schwerste Teil eines Coil-Dämpfers ist nämlich die Stahlfeder...


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Schon mal was von einer Titanfeder gehört?
> 
> Das schwerste Teil eines Coil-Dämpfers ist nämlich die Stahlfeder...



Ja klar  .... passt aber nicht zur Farbe von meinem Baik


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. April 2012)

Kannst ja so ein Neoprenkondom drüber ziehen


----------



## Diamondaine (23. April 2012)

Wieso, lasst ihn doch...

Ich finde Guru's bike im momentanen Aufbau echt super, hätte gerne selber so nen leichtes Ion. 
Glaube dass man sich relativ schnell an nen Luftdämpfer gewöhnt und damit genauso fahren kann wie mit einem Coil, vor allem kommt der Vivid deutlich billiger als CCDB + Titanfeder...

Partliste würde mich aber wirklich auch mal interessieren Guru


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

Partlist hab ich net  warum auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (24. April 2012)

ich habe auch den CCDB in mein ION u die standartfeder 2.75x400 hatte 440gr. meine Titanfeder hat ca. 360gr = 80gr. ersparnis, also mit einer ti-feder in meiner gewichtsklasse holt man da nicht die welt raus!!

gruss
Denny


----------



## KHUJAND (24. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>



das ist supper ....  

wem ist das blaue ?


----------



## ichoe (24. April 2012)

bin mal auf deine erfahrungen mit dem vivid gespannt...was ich schonmal ned schlecht find sind die ca 500 gramm gewichtsersparnis...
ich hab genau 240gr gewonnen bei meinem umstieg von van r coil auf denn ccdb air...hatte ich mit bisschen mehr erwartet!


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wem ist das blaue ?




Das gehört Linda´s Sohn.


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2012)

guru, dein Bike beschert mir Mundwinkelspeichelfluss


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2012)

meinst du so.......









Danke!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. April 2012)

Echt ein geiles Foto - von dem Bike ;-)
Wobei Homer farblich sehr gut zu den Felgen passt!


----------



## US. (24. April 2012)

Glückwunsch, simbl!
Schicker Papagei  gefällt 
Gut, daß sich beim ION18 kein Einheitsaufbau wie bei manch anderen Marken auftut.
Fährst du mit dem 36er Blatt zur HD-Freeride Strecke rauf? 

Gruß, Uwe



guru39 schrieb:


> So bessa


----------



## Kontragonist (24. April 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, simbl!
> Schicker Papagei  gefällt
> Gut, daß sich beim ION18 kein Einheitsaufbau wie bei manch anderen Marken auftut.
> Fährst du mit dem 36er Blatt zur HD-Freeride Strecke rauf?
> ...



Schauma: da fehlt noch der Umwerfer, das kleine Blatt lugt unterm 36er raus 

PS: Ich glaub, von allen Ion 18, die bisher aus dem Puff gerollt sind, ist dieses jenes welches mir bis jetzt am besten gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (24. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaub, von allen Ion 18, die bisher aus dem Puff gerollt sind, ist dieses jenes welches mir bis jetzt am besten gefällt



Und dazu noch extrem sinnig aufgebaut! 

Me like!


----------



## US. (24. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaub, von allen Ion 18, die bisher aus dem Puff gerollt sind, ist dieses jenes welches mir bis jetzt am besten gefällt



Jo, stimmt. Meins hab ich rausgetragen


----------



## Kontragonist (24. April 2012)

OKOK, deins ist auch supergeil 

Aber wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, ist es nicht aus dem Laden gerollt


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> meinst du so.......










guru39 schrieb:


> danke!



g-e-n-a-u


----------



## Simbl (24. April 2012)

Dange dange. 

Ja der Umwerfer fehlt leider noch. Ist 36-22. Wird gerade noch von Hand betätigt


----------



## Helium (24. April 2012)

bestes ion bis jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odenwald1 (24. April 2012)

Hallo,

möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Nicolai Ion St oder Ion 20 kaufen...bin 1,70m groß bzw. klein. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr empfehlen ?? Gemäß den Geometriedaten auf der HP, wirkt das Rad in S extrem kompakt, das Rad in M aber vom Reach Wert etwas lang.....Leider konnte ich bisher das Rad in beiden Größen noch nicht wirklich probegefahren, daher die Frage an euch....


----------



## marco2 (24. April 2012)

Nimm S. Es sind noch größere als Du mit nem S unterwegs. Im Bikemarkt ist glaub ich grad sogar eins in S.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2012)

Helium schrieb:


> bestes ion bis jetzt



guru´s wird auch gerade gefeiert
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501179&highlight=KHUJAND&page=771


----------



## dr.juggles (25. April 2012)

guru´s stealthbomber ist ja auch ansabberungswürdig


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> bin mal auf deine erfahrungen mit dem vivid gespannt...was ich schonmal ned schlecht find sind die ca 500 gramm gewichtsersparnis...
> ich hab genau 240gr gewonnen bei meinem umstieg von van r coil auf denn ccdb air...hatte ich mit bisschen mehr erwartet!



Ich bin den Vivid Air jetzt mal Probegefahren... nie hatte ich das Gefühl das ich einen Luftdämpfer unterm Arsch hatte 
Die Dose ist zwar hässlich bis zum abwinken und man muss sich das Teil schon schön saufen, aber die Funktion der "Dose" ist.....leider geil  
Jetzt muss sich die Dose nur noch im Langzeittest als Robust erweisen.

Hier noch ein kleines, und nicht aussagekräftiges, Video


----------



## Stagediver (26. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich bin den Vivid Air jetzt mal Probegefahren... nie hatte ich das Gefühl das ich einen Luftdämpfer unterm Arsch hatte
> Die Dose ist zwar hässlich bis zum abwinken und man muss sich das Teil schon schön saufen, aber die Funktion der "Dose" ist.....leider geil
> Jetzt muss sich die Dose nur noch im Langzeittest als Robust erweisen.
> 
> Hier noch ein kleines, und nicht aussagekräftiges, Video



Danke für die "kleine" Rückmeldung zum Vivid Air. 

Zwei Fragen noch:
Konntest du den Federweg voll nutzen?
Ist er im mittleren Federwegsbereich durchgesackt? 


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein Update meines ION's





Nicolai ION 18

Rahmen: ION 18 gr. L + M Sitzrohr
Gabel: RS Lyrik Coil 180mm U-Turn
Daempfer: CCDB
Feder: 400 x 3.0 Titan-Feder ICHU ICHU 360gr.
Kurbel: SRAM X0 DH (34z)
Kettenfuehrung: SRAM XO DH
Pedale: Shimano PD-M424
Schaltwerk: SRAM XO DH 
Kette: Dura Ace
Kassette: Dura Ace 12-25t
Innenlager: Reset Racing GXP
Steuersatz: Reset Racing Konan
Schalthebel: XO
Bremsen: Saint
Bremsscheiben: XT 180mm IceTech
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider 720mm/12Grad
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 45mm
Griffe: Odi Rouge
Sattel: SDG Patriot
Sattelstuetze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattelklemme: Syntace SuperLock II
LRS: Alex Rim Supra D/ Supra 34 + Sapim CX Ray + Acros A-Hub 75/75FR
Reifen: 2ply 2,5 Maxxis Minion F ST (tubeless) / 2ply 2,5 Maxxis Ardent 60a

Gewicht: 16,36kg
Einsatzgebiet: 100% DH        

Gruesse aus den Staaten

Denny


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. April 2012)

Sehr schick! Warum keine boxxer bei 100% DH?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. April 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Danke für die "kleine" Rückmeldung zum Vivid Air.
> 
> Zwei Fragen noch:
> Konntest du den Federweg voll nutzen?
> ...



Bin gespannt was Guru sagt. Mich würde mal der Vergleich zum ccdb interessieren, was ist besser/schlechter?

Ich find den vivid Air im Ion 18 (auch im großen und in der gboxx) absolut top! Super Kennlinie. Ich nutze den vollen Federweg und der mittlere Bereich wird auch sehr gut genutzt! Traum
Kleine Schläge könnten noch etwas besser gefiltert werden, werde da noch was probieren.
Nur haben wir schon drei vivid Airs geliefert (durchgesackt). Sportimport repariert das Turbo schnell und danach ging es jeweils.


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Konntest du den Federweg voll nutzen?
> Ist er im mittleren Federwegsbereich durchgesackt?



Ja. Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. April 2012)




----------



## Michl63 (27. April 2012)

Wenn ich mich beruhigt häb, kumm isch.


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2012)

ich würd ja gern ma ein Ion 18 in XL testen ;-)


----------



## mcgable (27. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> <Bild von nem schicken ION18 Rahmen in S mit rotem Gedöhns>


sehr schick - gefällt mir


----------



## Simbl (27. April 2012)

Glückwunsch Michl


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2012)

s´Schwesterle vum moim


----------



## Kontragonist (27. April 2012)

Die Saint-Kurbel wird hier inflationÃ¤r verbaut â kann se echt nimmer sehân. Sonst ist der Gaul aber geil


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2012)

Vorallem der Bash ist schlimm, sonst super, die Guru Bikes.


----------



## ichoe (27. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die Saint-Kurbel wird hier inflationär verbaut  kann se echt nimmer sehn.



funktioniert aber wenigstens problemlos...im gegensatz zu meiner RF!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (27. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> s´Schwesterle vum moim


Hui, sieht sehr gut & leicht aus ... die ZTR Flow habe ich als leichte Alternative zu meinen brontalen 729er Felgen auch schon überlegt ...


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

@Sepprheingauner
komme mit weniger FW besser klar 

Viele alternative Kurbeln 2-fach + 83mm gibts halt nicht wirklich auf dem markt, habe mir auch als zweitkurbel eine Saint (22-36) geholt, wenn mein ION ein mal im Jahr als Freerider entwendet wird.

gruss
Denny


----------



## mcgable (27. April 2012)

Federweg wird eh überbewertet - auf die gute alte Endprogression kommt es an


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

vor einigen jahren ist man noch alles mit deutlich weniger FW runter gebrettert, hat sprünge gemacht wo man heute denkt sowas kann man doch nicht mit einer singelcrone (160-180mm) gabel machen... und heutzutage wird das DH bike nur noch anerkannt wenn man mind. eine doppelbruecken gabel fährt, (nicht negativ gemeint *-*) aber auch dieser trend geht eines tages wieder etwas zurück, ich finde das fahrverhalten eines nicht ganz so überdemensioniertem bike angenehmer, und das ist was ich liebe, direkter!

schaut euch doch mal den AM Bereich an, vor einigen jahren wurde noch diskutiert, ob nicht eine Pike (140mm) ohne U-Turn überhaupt trailtauglich ist..... und heutzutage gehts bis auf 180mm rauf...manche fahren sogar 170mm (ohne absenkung im AM Bereich) OK die Bikes haben sich auch angepasst, andere GEO usw...

ich halte mich da lieber ganz unten, auch hier in den USA ist der trend extrem, ich bin einer der seltenen singelcrone fahrer in all den bikeparks hier drueben an der Ostküste,

aber die canadia (British Columbia (Whistler usw) dort wird mehr auf das klassische Freeride bike gesetzt, obwohl die DH trails dort def. um welten aggressiver sind

aber das ist natürlich immer eine pers. meinung und eine trend frage!!! 

Ich finde das ION 18 dafür genau richtig, weil es einfach alles mit macht (kann)

Gruss
Denny


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2012)

was isn eigentlich der echte Unterschied zwischen Ion 18 und 20

nur der Federweg?


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2012)

Gewicht und das DM Gedöhns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (28. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die Saint-Kurbel wird hier inflationär verbaut  kann se echt nimmer sehn. Sonst ist der Gaul aber geil



Dann nimm halt ne SLX, die kann ich nimmer sehn  Gutes Rad


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2012)

ganz grosartiges Niveau...

SLX mit 83mm Achse - wo?


----------



## mcgable (28. April 2012)

Jaa, wenn es die gäbe, dann hätte ich sie auch genommen ... oder noch besser ne schwarze XT in 83mm, *das* wäre es doch - aber gibt es leider alles nicht  (soweit ich weiß)


----------



## mtb99 (29. April 2012)

cool, gerne hätte ich auch ein Stück ION 18 oder ION 20


----------



## timtim (2. Mai 2012)

_*nach getaner Arbeit......*_





das neue Schätzchen - fährt sich , trägt sich , also tauglich.........


----------



## machero (2. Mai 2012)

gut gut


----------



## trailterror (2. Mai 2012)

Jau, seehr lecker 

Wie tourenfreundlich ist so ein ion 18 eigentlich?


----------



## timtim (3. Mai 2012)

sitzt und fährt sich unglaublich gut im Tourentrimm , man sollte nur ein bischen mehr Schmackes in den Beinen haben wegen des Mehrgewichts. Ich sah dort zwei Helden die Ihre Boliden (Ion 18 und Ion 20) mit Einfachkurbel die Altissimostrasse Richtung Doss Casinas hochtraten ..........unfassbar was es für Leistungssportler gibt  ,absolute Hochachtung !


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2012)

Also ist das gewicht der bremsende faktor, nicht die geo?
Wie weit/hm fahrt ihr denn so mit euren nicht auf DH getrimmten ion 18?


----------



## Stefan1602 (3. Mai 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> sitzt und fährt sich unglaublich gut im Tourentrimm , man sollte nur ein bischen mehr Schmackes in den Beinen haben wegen des Mehrgewichts. Ich sah dort zwei Helden die Ihre Boliden (Ion 18 und Ion 20) mit Einfachkurbel die Altissimostrasse Richtung Doss Casinas hochtraten ..........unfassbar was es für Leistungssportler gibt  ,absolute Hochachtung !


 
hier ist der ion18 fahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (3. Mai 2012)

Jo, Grüß dich Stefan .Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch Spass die Tage .......


----------



## 7 Zwerge (3. Mai 2012)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> hier ist der ion18 fahrer!



Und hier der 20iger


----------



## timtim (3. Mai 2012)

Die Jungs aus dem Bundesleistungskader


----------



## Stefan1602 (3. Mai 2012)

Mega Wochende, kein Muskelkater....würd mal behaupten, Top in Form!:-D


----------



## timtim (3. Mai 2012)

Passt 

@Trailterror, kann ich noch nicht restlos beantworten .Hab es mal 400 Hm getragen ,500 Hm geschoben  und vlt. 300 Hm getreten.Mit Minion DH 42 Supertacky vorn u. Hinten halt keine Rakete.
Den Rest der Woche am See rund 20000Hm geshuttelt , das ging dann prima 
Ich denke da gibt es bestimmt noch andere Erfahrungen hier.....


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2012)

Ok


----------



## sluette (5. Mai 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> _*nach getaner Arbeit......*_



@timtim: sehr geile karre !


----------



## timtim (5. Mai 2012)

Danke...


----------



## chase.rider (5. Mai 2012)

Endlich kam mein Ion 18 Rahmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1115332


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2012)

ich bin mal so frei 





schönes Ding


----------



## MueckeH (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo, so hab es endlich auch mal geschafft meinen Hobel hier rein zu stellen.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Mai 2012)

Sehr chic


----------



## Holger79 (7. Mai 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Sehr chic


 
Sehr schön! Gewicht? 

Hi, trage mich seit ein paar Wochen mit dem Gedanken ein Ion aufzubauen. Suche etwas zum Freeriden, aber wo man trotzdem noch dem Berg hochkommt (quasi ein Light-Freerider). Bin auch blutiger Anfänger, deshalt "light" in allen Belangen... 

Ich habe mir im Kopf genau oben abgebildetes Bike zusammengebaut (Fox Talas 36, Hammerschmidt, Luftdämpfer hinten, X0-Schaltwerk...), jetzt aber die große Frage- Wo komm ich da mit dem Gewicht raus? Ein traum wäre 14,xx - ist aber denke mal utopisch, aber schafft man eine gute 15,xx???

Danke für eure Hilfe! 

Gruß, Holger


----------



## ichoe (7. Mai 2012)

14xx...unrealistisch va. mit hammerschmidt,und auch sonst denk ich eher nicht machbar,wenn nicht die fkt leiden soll...


----------



## Holger79 (7. Mai 2012)

Naja, soll schon was ab können... 

Wo denkst Du kommt man da raus? Macht die Hammerschmidt soviel aus? - haben hier schon was um die 15Kg gelesen, dachte ich? 

Will ja auch am Berg nicht den Qualen-Tod sterben... 

Gruß, Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (7. Mai 2012)

also ich liege bei nem AM mit ähnlicher ausstattung (HS, vivid air, 160er talas) bei über 16 kg....ist zwar nen XL mit AFR Unterrohr aber 15,XX ist schon nen sportliches ziel mit HS wenns bezahlbar bleiben soll....


hab mal iwo gelesen HS soll ca 600gramm mehrgewicht auf die waage bringen....leicht ist sie nicht, dennoch würde ich die nicht wieder hergeben wollen


----------



## ichoe (7. Mai 2012)

hab jetzt noch kein aktuelles gewicht von meiner mühle,aber mit entsprechenden reifen knack ich die 16kg grenze schon(ohne HS in XL)...aber nicht unbedingt deutlich..
ich denke wenn dus nicht sonderlich eilig bergauf hast, ist es wohl eher ne kopfsache ob du nun 16,2kg oder 15,9kg hochtrittst...das bike wird dich so oder so glücklich machen


----------



## US. (7. Mai 2012)

Holger79 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Kopf genau oben abgebildetes Bike zusammengebaut (Fox Talas 36, Hammerschmidt, Luftdämpfer hinten, X0-Schaltwerk...), jetzt aber die große Frage- Wo komm ich da mit dem Gewicht raus? Ein traum wäre 14,xx - ist aber denke mal utopisch, aber schafft man eine gute 15,xx???
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!
> 
> Gruß, Holger



Anbei meine Partlist. Inzwischen hab ich ein paar Dinge geändert bin aber immer noch auf 16,3kg.
Luftdämpfer bringt nochmal 300 bis 350g.
Mit Hammerschmidt ist sub 16kg nicht drin bei sinnvollem Aufbau.
Eine 36er Talas würde ich auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen.
Wenn dann eine Float, die nochmal leichter ist.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2012)

@Holger: an der Partlist sieht man gut, wo man noch sparen könnte.

XX-Kassette -> 100g
Air Gabel -> 400g
CaneCreek Steuersatz -> 100g
Air Dämpfer -> 300g
Leichtere Gabel -> 300g
Schläuche raus -> tubeless -> 200g
SLR Sattel -> 60g
Komplette XTR Trail Bremse -> 150g gespart

Knapp 1600g gespart. Dann wärst du im Vergleich bei ca. 14,8kg.


----------



## Holger79 (7. Mai 2012)

@ US.

Ist Dein Ion eine "L"? 

Warum nicht die Talas? Ich wollte halt ne Absenkbare für den Berg... 

Hab aber grad selber nach Gewichte recharchiert- u16 ist verdammt sportlich... 

Nicolai Ion 18 3,800 
Fox 36 Faktory 180 2,450
Fox DHX RC4   0,447 ?!?! Käse, oder?
Hammerschmidt 1,885
Pedale 0,400
Felgen DT-Swiss EX-1750 1,815
Reifen Muddy Marry1,680
Sattelstütze Reverb 0,515
Bremsen Saint vo+hi 0,700
Bremsscheiben 203 2x   0,500
Vorbau  0,215
Lenker Truvativ   0,340
Sattel 0,180
Ritzelblock   0,231
Schaltwerk X9   0,227
Kette   0,277
Kleinkram   0,300
Gesamt  15,962

...also nur mal grob- hab ich irgendetwas WICHTIGES vergessen? Oder macht der Kleingram (Schrauben etc.) mehr aus?

Gruß, Holger


----------



## US. (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,

zu der Einsparliste von San-Andreas:
Da hast du teils recht optimistisch gerechnet.

Habe in der Liste 130g-SchlÃ¤uche veranschlagt. Nie und nimmer spart man da 100g/Reifen bei Tubeless ein. Mit Ventil und Abdichtung max. 30g.

Der XTR-Sattel spart auch nur 35g/ StÃ¼ck, also in Summe 70g.

@Holger:
Wird in der Tat schwierig, zumal deine Aufstellung ein paar Fehler aufweist.
Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu meiner Partlist:
Die Schwalbe-LeichtschlÃ¤uche sind einfach nicht haltbar. Hab mich damit die letzten Jahre rumgeÃ¤rgert. Mit 190g Schwalbe Freeride-SchlÃ¤uchen fÃ¼hrt endlich nicht jeder kleine Durchschlag zum Snakebite. Resultat: 120g mehr.
Titanschrauben-Vollprogramm bringt beim ION knapp 100g
Beim DÃ¤mpfer hab ich nen Aluteller (-45g) drin. 
DafÃ¼r ne 400er Feder (+50g)
Und leichte Griffe von Procraft (-66g)

In Summe bin ich wieder ungefÃ¤hr auf knapp 16,3kg wobei die Felgen leider nicht halten. Wird vermutlich nicht leichterâ¦.
Zur Gabel:
Ich finde, daÃ die 36er Talas eine nicht so tolle Performance hat. Etwas unsensibel und neigt zum Durchsacken.  Federwegausnutzung ist auch ungÃ¼nstig. Die Absenkung brauchts nicht. Denn auf einem verblockten Trail kommt das ohnehin tiefe Tretlager zu tief.
Und auf einer PaÃstraÃe kann man auch die alte Riemenmethode anwenden.
Da wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich die Frage, ob das ION18 Ã¼berhaupt das richtige Bike ist. 
Ein Helius AM mit einem CCDB StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer  und ner 170er Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo Ti und Winkelsteuersatz ist bei niedrigerem Gewicht sicher vielseitiger, leichter und ich wage zu behaupten performanter  als ein ION18 mit DHX Air und Fox Talas.

GruÃ, uwe


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2012)

@holger

Schläuche resp. Dichtmilch
Griffe
Sattelklemme

Mit gescheiten reifen kannst du meiner meinung (wie bereits gesagt, ohne dich in den finanziellen ruin zu katapultieren  )  ach die sub 16 vergessen


----------



## Locke_Denny (7. Mai 2012)

meins ist mit 180 lyrik coil u 1 fach X0 DH usw mit 2ply reifen und fette felgen (supra 34/D) bei 16,3kg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109557

mit z.b. ztr flow u 1ply minion exo tubeless spar ich ca. 900gr +/-

= ca. 15,4kg
+ umwerfer/2 fachkurbel usw

wuerde ich etwas unter 16kg kommen

d,h unter 15 kaum vorstellbar, unter 16 moeglich, aber irgendwann kann man sein ION nicht mehr richtig nutzen weil die komponenten ueberfordert sind!

aber es gibt ja immer wieder leute die schaffen das unmoegliche .

gruss 
denny


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre sowas ja auch nicht, weil ich selber schwer und stabil bin, aber ein Kumpel hat sein Demo momentan bei 15,3kg ohne "gefährliche" Teile.
Sollte beim Ion dann auch möglich sein. Ist aber sicher kostespielig.


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Mai 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> meins ist mit 180 lyrik coil



? Hast Du die getravelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (8. Mai 2012)

Es wird schwierig, auch wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielen sollte.
da kommt jedenfalls kein tourentauglicher Freerider mehr raus.

Die Verstellstütze müsste weg gegen gekürzte Leichtstütze (-350g)
Luftdämpfer (-350g)
Laufräder mit Enve Carbonfelgen und Tune-Naben (-350g)
Luftgabel (-400g)
Sattel (-50g)
Kassette Renradkassette (-150g)
Entfall 2-fach vorne (-300g)

Dann kämen wir auf 14,3kg mit 1-ply Bereifung und mit HRII DH-Bereifung auf 14,9kg. Ist halt nicht mehr tourenfähig.

Wenn mans schafft eine XTR-Kurbel auf 83mm zu bekommen (Achse verlängern) gehen noch mal 200g weg.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Holger79 (8. Mai 2012)

@ US.

danke für Deine Mail und das rauben meiner Illision... 

Ne, das Helius finde ich - (mit verlaub) einfach häßlich!  - Dann lieber 16,XX Kilo...

Riemenmethode? kenn ich nicht... 

Welche SC-Gabel würdest Du mir empfehlen?

Gruß, Holger


----------



## Holger79 (8. Mai 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @holger
> 
> Schläuche resp. Dichtmilch
> Griffe
> ...


 
Hi, wer braucht schon Griffe???  Klar, das kommt ja auch noch dazu- also u16 zu vergessen... 
Der Finanzielle Ruin steht schon mit meiner aktuellen Partliste fast im Haus- resp. komm dann bestimmt der Herr Zwegat... 

Weiß jemand, wie die aktuellen Lieferzeiten für´s ION 18 sind?

Gruß, Holger


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2012)

von gestern.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## Locke_Denny (9. Mai 2012)

@cycophilipp jup is getravelt


----------



## Zonerider (10. Mai 2012)

US. schrieb:


> ... Dann kämen wir auf 14,3kg mit 1-ply Bereifung und mit HRII DH-Bereifung auf 14,9kg. Ist halt nicht mehr tourenfähig. ...



15kg nicht mehr Tourenfähig  ???


----------



## Kontragonist (10. Mai 2012)

Was nützt dir ein geringes Gewicht beim Touren, wenn du den Sattel nicht über Kniehöhe ausziehen und beim bergauf fahren nicht runter schalten kannst


----------



## US. (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

mal ein ausführlicheres Feedback zum ION 18 und meinem Setup:
Gardaseetrip und Monte Grappa vorletzte Woche.

Uphill:
Bin diesmal alles in der Einstellung für 203mm gefahren.
Touren bis 1000hm + Shuttle
Bei langen Anstiegen sind 200mm FW schon viel.  Es hilft die Vorspannung am Dämpfer 3 Umdrehungen reinzudrehen und gleichzeitig die Druckstufe am Vivid zuzumachen.

So gehts dann vom Sitzwinkel ganz gut. Bei langen Asphaltanstiegen mach ich zusätzlich die Gabel mit Spanngurt runter. Wippen ist kein Thema; sicher auch aufgrund der straffen Grunddämpfung des Vivid.
1/3 Sag von 200mm sind halt schon 67mm Heckeinfederung im Stehen.
Im Sitzen bei ausgezogener Stütze, mit Tourenrucksack und am Berg werden da schnell 100mm draus obwohl der Midstrokesupport vom Vivid Coil im ION 18 sehr gut ist. Bei gleichzeitiger Ausfederung an der Front liegt somit dennoch alles mal eben 5° flacher.

Vergleichsweise geht das immer noch alles recht gut; absolut gesehen ist aber schon klar, daß bei einem soften 200mm-Downhiller bergauf ein paar Kompromisse nötig sind.
Mit der 180er Einstellung geht das schon besser.

Aus oben genannten Gründen, würde ich beim Einsatz als Tourer einen Stahlfederdämpfer empfehlen (ist weniger progressiv, in der Mitte straffer) es sei denn man verstellt bei seinem Luftfederbein immer den Druck.

Fazit: Es geht alles und mit leichten Reifen und strafferer Feder würde ich so auch ne richtige Transalp fahren.  Andererseits muß klar sein, daß ein paar Einschränkungen nötig sind und keine Leichtfüßigkeit erwartet werden kann.

Downhill:
Bergauf geht alles, nimmt man aber eher in Kauf, bergab kommt richtig Freude auf.

Geometrie ist super. Tretlager nicht zu tief, nicht zu hoch (354mm bei mir).
Flowige Downhillstrecken wie Skull am Gardasee sind wie gemacht fürs ION 18. Man bekommt schön Druck aufs Vorderrad trotz flachen Lenkwinkels und kanns richtig laufen lassen. Guten Anteil hat natürlich auch die MZ 66 RC3. Die arbeitet super fluffig, auch wenn man die Druckstufe recht weit zudrehen muß beim Ballern. Federwegausnutzung ist gegeben.

Das Heck hat aus meiner Sicht für den Federweg das richtige Maß an Progression in Verbindung mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer. Es ist deutlich progressiv (viel mehr als beim Helius FR aber auch progressiver als ein Helius AM) aber so, daß man den Federweg bei sehr harten Aktionen (aber nur dann) nutzen kann.  Gute Unterstützung im mittleren Bereich und supersoftes Ansprechverhalten, wobei der Vivid für eine gewisse Grundstraffheit sorgt.
Einen Luftdämpfer sehe ich da eher nicht, habs aber auch nicht ausprobiert. Könnte evtl. doch zu progressiv werden.

Noch ein paar vermischte Anmerkungen:
Der Bock fährt sich sehr spurstabil und sicher. Neben der ausgewogenen Geometrie ist hier auch die Steifigkeit hervorzuheben. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen wenn der Hinterbau nicht so lommelig ist. Auch die MZ 66 überzeugt diesbezüglich sehr!
Der 150er Hinterbau, der sicher auch maßgeblich für die Steifigkeit verantwortlich ist, hat sich nicht als nachteilig erwiesen. Hängt natürlich auch immer vom Tretstil ab  ich hab jedenfalls so gut wie nie Fersenkontakt mit den Zugstreben.

Die Zugverlegung erscheint auf den ersten Blick etwas komisch, hat sich aber bewährt. Würde aber dennoch empfehlen vorne noch eine Befestigungsstelle zu ordern (Hat bei mir aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht geklappt). Die Zugführung unterm Tretlager muß leider in großem Bogen gemacht werden, da der Eintrittswinkel zum Zuganschlag ungünstig steht.

Die Steckachse sollte Nicolai überarbeiten.
Bei mir ist der 6mm Innensechskant alsbald beim Lösen ausgerissen trotze neuem Stahlwille-Schlüssel. 6mm Schlüsselweite ist zu wenig für die Momente. Ferner neigt die Alu-Achse sich im Ausfallende zu fressen (trotz Schmierung).
Ich hab den 6mm Innensechskant aufgebohrt und auf 8mm Inbus vergrößert. Dazu hab ich eine Messingbeilagscheibe für unter den Schraubenkopf gedreht. Seitdem frisst sich nix mehr und mit dem 8er Schlüssel geht die Achse spielend auf und zu. Und einen 8er Schlüssel hat sogar das Lezyne Mini-Tool dran. Foto kann ich nachreichen.

Über Verarbeitungsqualität und Finish sich auszulassen, hieße Eulen nach Athen tragen. Super, keine Einschränkungen. Hinterbau geht nach wie vor ohne Dämpfer sehr leichtgängig und spielfrei.

Meine beiden Felgen, Velocity P35, haben leider den Trip nicht überstanden. Fürs Bolzen also nicht zu empfehlen. Werden getauscht gegen Spank Stiffy.

Insgesamt also ein enorm vielseitiges Bike mit perfektem Finish und überzeugendem Gesamtkonzept.
Von Enduro bis Downhill lässt sich je nach Aufbau alles abdecken und wer mag kann einen reinrassigen Downhiller aufbauen, der noch tourenfähig ist (siehe Gurus Aufbau).
Nur in die Ecke Leichtenduro bringt man das Teil bei bestem Willen nicht. Den Bereich AM bis Light-Freeride deckt das Helius sicher besser ab.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (16. Mai 2012)

@Uwe:...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2012)

Find ich auch:


----------



## mcgable (16. Mai 2012)

schöner Bericht, vielen Dank


----------



## Locke_Denny (16. Mai 2012)

nice, guter bericht,

jup das mit der steckachse kann ich def. auch bestaetigen, hab mir jetz ne maxlelite geordert


----------



## Stagediver (18. Mai 2012)

Uwe, sehr schön beschrieben 

Ich bin mit meinem DH-Aufbau die Tage auch eine 100km-Tour gefahren... 
Ergebnis: sehr vielseitig das Gerät 

Grüße


----------



## der Digge (18. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig ne Idee welcher Dämpfer mit Lockout im ION 18 funktionieren könnte? bzw. ich habe bisher nur den Rock Shox Monarch Plus und den Fox DHX Air gefunden, gibt es da noch Alternativen.


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Uwe, sehr schön beschrieben
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem DH-Aufbau die Tage auch eine 100km-Tour gefahren...
> Ergebnis: sehr vielseitig das Gerät
> ...



100km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (18. Mai 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> 100km



Ich hab noch eine Rechnung mit dem Pic Blanc offen, da er mir letztes Jahr das Handgelenk geschrottet hat...


----------



## US. (21. Mai 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ne Idee welcher Dämpfer mit Lockout im ION 18 funktionieren könnte? bzw. ich habe bisher nur den Rock Shox Monarch Plus und den Fox DHX Air gefunden, gibt es da noch Alternativen.



hmm, der DHX Air hat doch keinen Lockout!?
Hatte mal einen Roco TST R im Helius FR, der sicher auch gut im ION 18 geht. der hat eine starke Plattformdämpfung, die auch das Heck etwas anhebt. Aber kein Lockout an sich.

Einen richtigen Lockout haben DTswiss-Dämpfer, aber tu dir sowas nicht im ION an...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mcgable (22. Mai 2012)

hab auch mal eine pisschen Gewicht abgebaut 



is jetzt eher Freeride 'light'    ca. 15,8 kg


----------



## giles (22. Mai 2012)

Was stellst du mit den güldenem Stern ein?


----------



## mcgable (22. Mai 2012)

meinst du die Ahead-Kappe? Hi,hi...das ist Leichtbau im Detail


----------



## giles (22. Mai 2012)

Gut, hab mich schon über die seltsame Fatty gewundert


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Mai 2012)

Ne Duro 

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, wie sich der Klapperatismus schlÃ¤gt, man hÃ¶rt und liest ja sehr unterschiedliches â¦ Welche Variante ist das?


----------



## mcgable (22. Mai 2012)

ja, das ist 'ne gebrauchte 2011er 180-140mm TAD ... eigentlich als temporärer Ersatz für meine defekte Totem .. aber mal schaun  bin zwar noch nicht damit im Wald gewesen aber leicht ist sie schon mal


----------



## Boondog (22. Mai 2012)

16,45Kg


----------



## der Digge (22. Mai 2012)

US. schrieb:


> hmm, der DHX Air hat doch keinen Lockout!?
> Hatte mal einen Roco TST R im Helius FR, der sicher auch gut im ION 18 geht. der hat eine starke Plattformdämpfung, die auch das Heck etwas anhebt. Aber kein Lockout an sich.
> 
> Einen richtigen Lockout haben DTswiss-Dämpfer, aber tu dir sowas nicht im ION an...
> ...



DHX kommt eh nicht in Frage und bei Marzocchi gibt es wohl nur den World Cup mit 222mm EBL ...

So nen superleicht Dämpfer mag ich auch nicht haben, aber Lockout wäre schon nen Traum, da das ION 18 von den Eckdaten für mich ziemlich nahe an perfekt ran kommt, ich aber um es Bergauf treten zu können ne lange Stütze benötige und dank meinem Gewicht + Hebel dann viel zu weit im Federweg hänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. Mai 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> hab auch mal eine pisschen Gewicht abgebaut
> 
> 
> 
> is jetzt eher Freeride 'light'    ca. 15,8 kg



Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Stagediver (22. Mai 2012)

Mir auch. Liegt wohl an der Farbe...


----------



## mcgable (22. Mai 2012)

Danke, danke.. ja bronze ist schön dezent und trotzdem nicht schwarz (und nicht so teuer )


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Mai 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> Danke, danke.. ja bronze ist schön dezent und trotzdem nicht schwarz (und nicht so teuer )


 
Moin,

ich mag den brauen Sattel und die braunen Griffe. Gibt auch super Teile von Brooks

http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/saddles/road+&+mtb/

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## timtim (23. Mai 2012)

feine Aufbauten hier wieder , mein Favorit klar Bronze Elox !
und die fette Totem mit der besten Lakierung ever m.m.


----------



## mcgable (23. Mai 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag den brauen Sattel und die braunen Griffe. Gibt auch super Teile von Brooks


..danke. Brooks ist schön. Aber leider zu schwer und zu teuer, abgesehen davon, dass ich gerade auf SDG's I-Beam umgestellt habe ...


----------



## Xeleux (23. Mai 2012)

so viele schöne Bikes hier ... also das ION ist in meinen Augen das wirklich schönste Nicolai  
Hab direkt eine Frage an Euch Selbst-Aufbau-Profi`s ...
Macht das Sinn, das ION auch mit einer 160er Gabel aufzubauen? Wird es tourentauglicher durch die geänderte Geo?
Zerreißt mich jetzt bitte nicht in der Luft ... ist nur eine Frage !
Der Hinweis auf das Helius zählt nicht, da mir das optisch nicht zusagt


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Mai 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> () Macht das Sinn, das ION auch mit einer 160er Gabel aufzubauen? Wird es tourentauglicher durch die geänderte Geo?
> Zerreißt mich jetzt bitte nicht in der Luft ... ist nur eine Frage !
> Der Hinweis auf das Helius zählt nicht, da mir das optisch nicht zusagt



Wurde gerade in "N in Action" abgebildet:





Ob das Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls erst mal ungläubig geblinzelt


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht wäre eine auf 170mm umgebaute Lyrik ein Kompromiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (23. Mai 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> so viele schöne Bikes hier ... also das ION ist in meinen Augen das wirklich schönste Nicolai
> Hab direkt eine Frage an Euch Selbst-Aufbau-Profi`s ...
> Macht das Sinn, das ION auch mit einer 160er Gabel aufzubauen? Wird es tourentauglicher durch die geänderte Geo?
> Zerreißt mich jetzt bitte nicht in der Luft ... ist nur eine Frage !
> Der Hinweis auf das Helius zählt nicht, da mir das optisch nicht zusagt



Gehen wir von einem normalen Steuersatz mit external cups aus, dann führt die 160er Gabel zu einem Lenkwinkel von 66° und Sitzwinkel von 74,5°
Tretlager liegt auf +3mm. Das würde schon passen für ein Enduro.

Ich finde nur, daß der Heckfederweg mit mindestens 182mm unnötig groß für die 160er Gabel ist.
Gut, den Heckfederweg kann man einfach verkürzen, indem man einen Dämpfer mit 216mm EBL verbaut. Dämpferaufnahme muß dann auf +4 geändert werden.
Daraus resultiert dann 164mm Federweg bei obiger Geometrie.

Damit hat man ein Enduro mit 160er Federweg und sehr schöner Geometrie aber 1kg Übergewicht, wenn man noch die Nachteile des 83er Tretlagers mit einrechnet.
Auch wenn sich das Teil vermutlich super fährt, finde ich das nicht so ganz schlüssig.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Mai 2012)

Nen Rohrsatz bestellen, der dünnwandiger ist? Macht vielleicht je nach Budget (da wahrscheinlich Aufpreispflichtig) Sinn für Xeleux? Wenn die Sehnsucht nach der Fuhre groß genug ist


----------



## timtim (23. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wurde gerade in "N in Action"
> 
> Ob das Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls erst mal ungläubig geblinzelt



relativ einfache Lösung : zum Zeitpunkt der Reise stand noch keine andere Gabel zur Verfügung . Ich war jedenfalls zufrieden, m.m. kaum Einschränkungen ,es ging mir darum das Bike kennenzulernen und vor allem
in technischen Passagen die Möglichkeiten zu testen...


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Mai 2012)

Also, dann haben wirâs ja, das Ion 16. Wer fragt den Preis an fÃ¼r den leichteren Rohrsatz?


----------



## US. (23. Mai 2012)

Der leichte Rohrsatz allein wirds nicht bringen. Um substantiell leichter zu werden brauchts ein durchgehendes Sattelrohr ohne Offset und Verzicht auf die Dämpferabstützung. Also ähnlich wie ION 14, wobei der Dämpfer nicht so komisch stehen muß 

So ein Bike könnte bei steilem Sitzwinkel (74,5°) durchaus ein tiefes Tretlager haben und dennoch 170mm Federweg realisieren, wenn man die Kettenstreben nicht superkurz haben will.

Aber all das wurde schonmal im ION 16-Thread durchgekaut. So ein bike würde halt das Erfolgsmodell Helius AM überflüssig machen.
Mal schauen; ich glaub das kommt so, wenn es das Potential hat nicht schwerer zu werden als ein Helius AM. Und das sollte sich gerade eben ausgehen mit obigen Prämissen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Mai 2012)

ich hoffe dass helius am bleibt im portfolio, sonst muss ich mir ein paar auf halde legen.
ich persönlich finde das am schöner als das ion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (23. Mai 2012)

Es wird gemunkelt das Helius sei Antriebsneutraler und hätte daher allein schon seine Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Mai 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Es wird gemunkelt das Helius sei Antriebsneutraler und hätte daher allein schon seine Daseinsberechtigung



Als Helius und ION Fahrer sehe ich das auch so.
MMn ist das Helius der Tourlastige Allrounder und das ION der Abfahrtslastige Allrounder.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Mai 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Als Helius und ION Fahrer sehe ich das auch so.
> MMn ist das Helius der Tourlastige Allrounder und das ION der Abfahrtslastige Allrounder.



Hab auch beide und seh' das auch genauso 
Fürs WE geht's für fette Endurotouren ins Elsass, da bin ich froh um's AM.
Im Bikepark, PDS und Co wollte ich das Ion nicht missen


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Mai 2012)

Kann hier jemand in Sachen Tourentauglichkeit objektiv zwischen Helius AFR und ION 18 vergleichen? Welches ist in welcher Disziplin überlegen?


----------



## US. (23. Mai 2012)

Habe auch ein Helius AM, ein ION 18 und bis vor kurzem noch ein Helius FR.
Kann  nicht bestätigen, daß das Helius AM antriebsneutraler, als das ION 18 ist. Sicher aber neutraler als das ION 20 mit dem hohen Schwingendrehpunkt.
Wenn man sich die Kinematik in Linkage anschaut, zeigen sich da eigentlich auch kaum Indizien. Der Dämpfer hat da größeren Einfluß und natürlich der Federweg an sich. Bei 200mm und entrsprechend flacher Rate tut sich natürlich mehr als bei 170mm. Bezogen auf den Federweg sind die Unterschiede aber äußerst gering.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## powermac (23. Mai 2012)

Ich find sogar das mein 18er ION mit 182mm fast besser Bergauf geht als mein altes AM mit 171mm und das bei gleichem Dämpfer. Der Hinterbau sackt durch die progressivere Kinematik besonders im steilen Gelände weniger ein. Der Rahmen ist halt nur deutlich schwerer.

Power


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2012)

selbst bei meinem Rad das eher DH-lastig aufgebaut ist bin ich jedes mal über die sehr sehr guten Uphill Eigenschaften erstaunt. Ich bin jetzt auch schon mehrere Steile Rampen damit raufgefahren, alles kein Thema.

Nicolai hat da ein richtig geiles Baik aus dem Hut gezaubert 

Edit: Es gibt AM´s die schwerer sind als manches 18er


----------



## mtbedu (26. Mai 2012)

@guru:
Hast Du eine Partliste vin Deinem Bike? Hab' nichts außer Bildern gefunden.
Gruß


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2012)

mtbedu schrieb:


> @guru:
> Hast Du eine Partliste vin Deinem Bike? Hab' nichts außer Bildern gefunden.
> Gruß




Nö, sowas brauch ich nicht


----------



## mtbedu (26. Mai 2012)

jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (26. Mai 2012)

Sieht man doch eh alles ganz gut auf den zahlreichen Fotos


----------



## mtbedu (29. Mai 2012)

Stimmt - wenn ich nur nicht so blind wäre


----------



## chase.rider (29. Mai 2012)

Gewicht: 16.56kg

Provisorisch Aufgebaut. Vorderrad, Bremsscheiben und Reifen werden noch getauscht.


----------



## MisterXT (30. Mai 2012)

Und das durfte ich gestern Abend ebenfalls aus der Kiste holen:





 Schon ziemlich geil!


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2012)

Update: Neu ist: Bash, Schaltwerk, Kette. Nachdem mir am Samstag
mein Schaltwerk explodiert ist und ich ca.20Km mit nem Singlspeeder heimfahren durfte.









15,69kg


----------



## Eksduro (30. Mai 2012)

ach komm...dat vorderrad steht doch aufm boden



@mister XT: interessante kombi mit dem grün, bin gespannt auf den aufbau!


----------



## US. (30. Mai 2012)

Hi Rainer,

kannst du bei Gelegenheit ein Detailfoto vom Bashring machen, wo man den Übergang zur Aufnahme an der Saint-Kurbel sieht?

Bin ja auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Bash-Alternative, finde aber nix, das zur Saint passt, außer vielleicht Straitline. Muß auf jeden Fall eine Stegbreite von 23mm haben.

Ansonsten schicke IONs hier, insbesondere das blaue 

Noch ein Frage in die Runde: Fährt noch jemand einen Vivid auf dem kurzen Federweg (182mm)? Welches Tune?

Danke, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2012)

gerne Uwe.


----------



## US. (30. Mai 2012)

Bingo. Das passt ja!
Danke, Rainer.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Und das durfte ich gestern Abend ebenfalls aus der Kiste holen:
> Schon ziemlich geil!


 Hi, ist der rahmen anthrazit grau? 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## mtbedu (30. Mai 2012)

Ein Dank auch von mir - kann endlich mal was erkennen.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hi, ist der rahmen anthrazit grau?
> Gruß D-Lander



nennt sich tinat elox


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nennt sich tinat elox


Meinst TITAN , Danke


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2012)

â¦ ich tippe eher auf Bronze


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Meinst TITAN , Danke



lol... meine finger waren zu schnell, und meine augen zu schlecht. 

@Kontragonist, ist wohl bronze elox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lol... meine finger waren zu schnell, und meine augen zu schlecht.
> 
> @Kontragonist, ist wohl bronze elox.


He wat denn nu Bronze oder Tinat


----------



## mcgable (30. Mai 2012)

Bronze mit Spinat    sieht man doch ...

@Rainer: wasn das jetzt fürn Schaltwerk? ... ist das leichte?r 

EDit: ok,... i see X.0 again... also leicht genug


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> He wat denn nu Bronze oder Tinat



is schlecht geknipstes bronze eloxal.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

das ist Titan elox.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> Bronze mit Spinat    sieht man doch ...
> 
> @Rainer: wasn das jetzt fürn Schaltwerk? ... ist das leichte?r
> 
> EDit: ok,... i see X.0 again... also leicht genug


Spinat:kotz:


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist Titan elox.


 Danke


----------



## Ge!st (30. Mai 2012)

Guru dein ION ist immer wieder eine Augenweide 

Die Kette ist allerdings Grütze, die hatte ich bei meinem AM auch im Einsatz und nach ein Paar Monaten war die KMC schon derart gelängt, dass ich die Kette ersetzten musste. So schnell war noch keine andere Kette bei mir hinüber.


----------



## de´ AK77 (30. Mai 2012)

also das mit der KMC-Kette kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, wir fahren die Kette nun seit ´nem Jahr auf unseren Rädern und bei regelmässiger Pflege (eigentlich nach jeder Ausfahrt) is da noch nichts von Längung zu erkennen.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Und das durfte ich gestern Abend ebenfalls aus der Kiste holen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin verliebt!


----------



## MisterXT (30. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist Titan elox.



das Ion aber auch! 

Schlecht geknipst stimmt schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (1. Juni 2012)

Morgen gehts an den Gardasee!
Vor 4 Wochen gabs da am Tremalzo noch einen praktische Radständer fürs ION und Fremdfabrikate


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2012)

Dein ion ist super!

Welches bike nimmst du eigentlich mit?

Viel spass und happy trails


----------



## US. (1. Juni 2012)

Merci!
Wir nehmen das ION 18 und das Helius AM mit. Und einen Chariot!
Werde also diesmal die Kleine im Hänger schaukeln 
Hab ich schon mit dem FR gern getan.

Gruß, Uwe

PS:
Nach Gardasee sahen die felgen so aus


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2012)

Dann kann ja echt nix schief gehn  ausser dass dir mit den kiddies die zeit zum trail heizen ausgeht 

Hau rein


----------



## jojo (1. Juni 2012)

@Uwe: Genau, Hau rein! Und nicht wieder auf die Fresse fallen, besonders wenn da noch die Fäden drin sind! 

J.


----------



## US. (1. Juni 2012)

Ah, ein Speiseeisreiter ;-)
Ja, werd mein bestes geben wie immer 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mtbedu (3. Juni 2012)

@US.: Würde mich interessieren, ob Du die Sapimspeichen problemlos für die geplanten Stiffy-Felgen verwenden kannst.
Gruß


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2012)

s´ Frauchen und ich waren heute mal meine Karre knipsen 

Welches meine Karre ist könnt ihr euch aussuchen


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Juni 2012)

Nicht vergessen nach dem shooting den Kofferraum richtig zu schließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (7. Juni 2012)

Woher habt ihr denn alle neuerdings die ausgebrannten Karren? Aus Berlin?


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2012)

Ebay


----------



## US. (9. Juni 2012)

mtbedu schrieb:


> @US.: Würde mich interessieren, ob Du die Sapimspeichen problemlos für die geplanten Stiffy-Felgen verwenden kannst.
> Gruß



leider nicht, ERD passt nicht, insofern warens recht teure Dellen 

Vom Gardasee;
neu sind die Felgen - Spank Stiffy mit 34,3mm Maulweite statt der leider nicht haltbaren Velocity P35.
Reifen Maxxis Minion DHF:









Und hier ein Detailbild der optimierten Nicolai-Steckachse mit 8mm-Inbusgröße statt 6mm:


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2012)

Dein ION ist echt ein Traum


----------



## Stagediver (12. Juni 2012)

Finds auch geil


----------



## RaulEndymion (13. Juni 2012)

Wirklich sehr schöner und stimmiger Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (13. Juni 2012)

Danke euch 
Bin aber immer noch am optimieren wie man sieht. Felgenproblem ist erstmal gelöst.
Die Pedale (Straitline AMP Titan) sind noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß bzgl. der Lagerung. Mal sehen, ob es nicht doch die Syntace werden müssen...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2012)

Sind die syntace denn lagerspiel frei?

Hab bei meinen skywalker auch schon lagerspiel 

Meine A Flats am "alten" bike sind lagerspielfrei seit 2 jahren; echt top. Mit 4 hundert um die 70 aber leider nicht leicht, sonst aber wirklich 1A


----------



## Harry-88 (13. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sind die syntace denn lagerspiel frei?
> 
> Hab bei meinen skywalker auch schon lagerspiel
> 
> Meine A Flats am "alten" bike sind lagerspielfrei seit 2 jahren; echt top. Mit 4 hundert um die 70 aber leider nicht leicht, sonst aber wirklich 1A



ken ich zu gut das nach 4touren ca 40-45km 

next werden 26 pre!!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juni 2012)

Das ION 18 (und das blaue im speziellen) macht mich schon sehr an...

Irgendwann muss ich das mal probefahren.


----------



## sluette (14. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sind die syntace denn lagerspiel frei?



also ich fahre die erste serie von den No9 nun seit ca. 1 1/2 jahren. absolut null spiel. für mich das bisher beste pedal.


----------



## US. (14. Juni 2012)

Das hochgelobte Straitline AMP hat nach ca. 400 km sehr deutliches Spiel.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das eine Saison durchhält.
Mich wundern nur die euphorischen Berichte hier im Forum. Die Lagerung ist übrigens bei allen Straitline-Pedalen gleich.

Immerhin gibts günstig ein Rebuild-Kit.

Mein Anspruch wäre, daß so ein Pedal mind. 6000km ohne Service durchhält.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Juni 2012)

Moin,

was haltet Ihr vom DMR Vault? Bin bisher gut zufrieden. Vor allem die große Fläche hats mir angetan 11x11. Haben zwar erst 200Km weg aber machen nen guten Eindruck.

Gruß


----------



## trailterror (14. Juni 2012)

Hab nur gutes über due gelesen, aber soweit ich weiss kein richtiges leichtgewicht...

Gut straitline scheidet auch aus...was bleibt (möglichst leicht)?

Syntace, nukeproof, HT, superstar, twenty6...??

Ich hab irgendwie so langsam das gefühl, dass es keine? (die syntace vll) wirklich gute leichte pedale gibt...?


----------



## der Digge (14. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab nur gutes über due gelesen, aber soweit ich weiss kein richtiges leichtgewicht...



Also 410g pro Paar ist jetzt bei der Standfläche jetzt nicht so schwer  Sind allerdings was man so bei Pinkbike hört nix für Mosher oder schwere Fahrer, Achse ist wohl ein bisschen die Schwachstelle.


----------



## Brainspiller (14. Juni 2012)

Hab mir mal die da rausgelassen.
Der Preis ist günstig und das Gewicht auch gut.

Sind keine Gripwunder. Da sind Sixpack Icon ne andere Klasse.
Würde die eher zum Touren als downhillen empfehlen.
Dauerhaltbarkeit wird sich zeigen, bei MTBR wird aber von einer mässigen Dichtung gesprochen.
Sind im übrigen umgelabelte HT-AE 01.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2012)

hab mal ein bisschen auf dem site gekuckt..

http://www.purebike.fr/en/mortop-axle-cromo-617-pedal-a3104.html

Kenn die nicht; vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch ein bisschen was darüber zu erzählen..


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

@trailterror: twenty6 halten auf jeden Fall und es gibt für alles Ersatzteile.Ähnlich ist mit den Syntace.

Das Mortop ist auch nur irgendein Taiwanklon.


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2012)

all right

Also in dem fall stimmts dann wohl: teuer ist besser


----------



## ichoe (27. Juni 2012)

vorerst letzte ausbaustufe....


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2012)

Das ist mal richtig gut ! Kein Eloxal, kein andersfarbiger Hinterbau, einfach nur schön !


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2012)

sehr geil! Ist das XL?


----------



## ichoe (27. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ist das XL?



yes..ist ein riesenrad


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juli 2012)

ion 18 softsexfilmchen, dazu noch schleichwerbung für nike und volvo

[ame="http://vimeo.com/45136387"]Nicolai Ion 18 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## timtim (5. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön , fast zu schad zum fahren.....der Schönling !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (8. Juli 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> kein andersfarbiger Hinterbau, einfach nur schön !



:thumbup:


----------



## mcgable (11. Juli 2012)

Aktueller Stand...neu sind Dämpfer,Vorbau,Bash,Sattel,Stütze,Griffe...Gewicht 15,8kg


----------



## sluette (12. Juli 2012)

sehr, sehr schön!  

obwohl ich bronze oder titan elox zu edel für so ein kiste finde. würde ich persönlich eher bei nem schnellen CC oder rennrad wählen. bei bikes für die härtere gangart ziehe ich was knalliges vor. 

leider sieht man hier im forum manitou dämpfer sehr selten verbaut, würde mich auch mal interessieren wie die dinger so gehen...


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir auch gut die "alte" konfiguration gefiel mir aber auch super


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juli 2012)

Mannmann, die Karre sehe ich öfters in neuer Konfiguration als ich dich auf dem Trail treffe 

Was hat nicht gestimmt mit dem SDG-Zeug?

Und wann kommt endlich ne neue Kurbel an die Kiste


----------



## mcgable (12. Juli 2012)

..tja, leider ... und Wetter is auch nich so pralle
der Bel Air war leider nix ... hatte gemacht aua an de popo 
der Fly ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juli 2012)

Hatte es heute Mittag probiert, aber ein heftiger Schauer auf der Anreise zum KS hat mich nach Hause geschickt 

In Sachen travaglio am prosciutto kann ich nur den SQ-Lab 611 Active empfehlen. Sauteuer, aber der Podex â¦ eigentlich alles in der Gegend â¦ wirdâs einem danken


----------



## mcgable (13. Juli 2012)

ja, der wäre dann auch meine nächste Sitzgelegenheit geworden, aber den Fly hatte ich eh noch 'rumfliegen' ...


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. Juli 2012)

also den SQ-Lab 611 Active kann ich auch nur empfehlen hässlich wie die Nacht, aber eben bequem wie die Sau


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Juli 2012)

Jawohl ja, kann das nur unterschreiben. Der bequemste Sattel ever.

Gruss


----------



## RaulEndymion (14. Juli 2012)

Sehr schönes Ion.
Bronze elox hat eine schlichte, aber bezaubernde Ausstrahlung.
Zumindest auf mich.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> also den SQ-Lab 611 Active kann ich auch nur empfehlen hässlich wie die Nacht, aber eben bequem wie die Sau


----------



## mcgable (17. Juli 2012)

gibt's auch in bunt


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juli 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> gibt's auch in bunt



momentchen...wie komm ich denn auf den sattel dort 





gerade noch von hans rey´s trialkünsten geträumt...jetzt sowas.


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2012)




----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2012)

mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2012)

übelst guuut.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juli 2012)

Geil!!


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2012)

THX.

Net mainz


----------



## trailterror (19. Juli 2012)

Find ich


----------



## sluette (19. Juli 2012)

ich finds leider nur schwarz.


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2012)

Das ist sogar ne Tatsache


----------



## gruftidrop (19. Juli 2012)

Gibt es den Rahmen auch in anderen Farben?

Dem stolzen Besitzer wünsche ich viel Spass damit.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juli 2012)

schwarz ist halt doch am allerschönsten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte ja mal irgendwann versprochen mein ION 18 auch noch mal zu posten, wenn der Strebenschutz anders ist...

Die Gravity Pilots Grillfeier bot dann den entsprechenden Anlass:





Danke an Tom fürs knipsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

richtich geil


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2012)

schwarz/gelb nur annasta rum, saugail


----------



## ichoe (23. Juli 2012)

gefällt...von den gravity pilots hab ich am samstag in lac blanc auch einige gesehn...war auch ein schönes Ion ST raw mit lila extra love dabei...


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

un widda net mainz


----------



## ichoe (30. Juli 2012)

sehr sehr geil das rote...da freu ich mich jetzt schon auf den aufbau!!


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

hab nur den Rahmen verkauft, den Aufbau macht jemand anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (30. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> hab nur den Rahmen verkauft, den Aufbau macht jemand anderes.



tschad...hädsch gerne mehr bilder von gesehn


----------



## bike-it-easy (30. Juli 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> tschad...hädsch gerne mehr bilder von gesehn



Die kommen dann schon noch...

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## marco2 (30. Juli 2012)

Der Guru vertickt mittlerweile die gesamte Produktion von Ion 18er scheint es. 

Weiter so!


----------



## ichoe (30. Juli 2012)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Die kommen dann schon noch...
> bike-it-easy


----------



## drurs (2. August 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> vorerst letzte ausbaustufe....



Hi Ichoe,
ich seh gerade daß du deine Baron/RQ variante schon wieder demontiert hast, kannst Du'n kurzes Fazit geben wieso? nich so toll? (woll ich nämlich eigentlich auch so fahren..;-)

Danke,
Uli


----------



## ichoe (2. August 2012)

also der baron vorne in 2.5 is echt ne waffe,aber für mich eben nur im park...selbstgewogen bringt der pneu 1268g auf die waage,was halt echt ne ansage ist um damit auf den heimischen trails auch bergauf den ein oder anderen meter zu machen...schlägt sich im übrigen auch auf feuchten oder auch schlammigen konditionen richtig gut
die queen hat mich irgendwie weder vom rollwiderstand noch vom grip wirklich überzeugt...da bin ich beispielsweise mit dem ibex in der fr version mit 55/65 mischung wesentlich glücklicher...hier punkten beide reifen durch ihr gewicht(auch die queen) und der ibex für mich auch durch rollwiderstand und ausreichende reserven.. mit dem conti hatte ich in kürzester zeit 2 platten auf meiner haus-dh strecke...mit dem onza noch keinen einzigen!

wenn du nicht unbedingt nen 2.5er fahren willst,ist der baron in 2.35 vll ne überlegung,weil auch dann nicht so schwer,wobei ich schon glaube das er am HR mit der wirklich unglaublich klebrigen BCC mischung schon einige körner kostet....

ich werd mir für den herbst den greina vo/hi zulegen,weil der ibex schon eher was fürs trockene ist und bleibe im park bei highroller/minion...bzw dem swampthing...

gruß


----------



## drurs (2. August 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die Zusammenfassung


----------



## OldSchool (2. August 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> wenn du nicht unbedingt nen 2.5er fahren willst,ist der baron in 2.35 vll ne überlegung,weil auch dann nicht so schwer,wobei ich schon glaube das er am HR mit der wirklich unglaublich klebrigen BCC mischung schon einige körner kostet....



Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass der 2.5 und 2.3 Baron unterschiedliche BBCs haben.


----------



## ichoe (3. August 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass der 2.5 und 2.3 Baron unterschiedliche BBCs haben.



das kann natürlich gut sein....kenn nur den 2.5


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2012)

mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (5. August 2012)

Noble Fotolocation 

hat hier schonmal jemand nen Gedanken an ne Reverb Stealth verschwendet bzw. wo und wie man die Leitung (ein)führen könnte?


----------



## Boondog (6. August 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Noble Fotolocation
> 
> hat hier schonmal jemand nen Gedanken an ne Reverb Stealth verschwendet bzw. wo und wie man die Leitung (ein)führen könnte?



Ich würde zwar keine verbauen wollen aber wenn, dann wär die Zugeverlegung bzw. der Eintritt ins Sitzrohr ca. auf der höhe wie Du es hier bei mir auf dem Bild diehst sinvoll.


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2012)

hat was 

warum musste die Totem weichen
vorbau ist welcher?


----------



## Boondog (7. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> hat was
> 
> warum musste die Totem weichen
> vorbau ist welcher?



Öfter mal was Neues, und mit der Talas hab ich ca. 300g gespart.
Vorbau ist ein 50er Bontrager rhythm pro vorbau,


----------



## drurs (10. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Ion18 Rahmen nun auch aufgeschlagen ist, hab ich folgendes Problem:
Ich kann meinen Dämpfer (Roco Coil WC) nicht in der unteren Position (d.h. 200mm) montieren, weil er an der verschraubten Querstrebe in der Wippe anschlägt
Hat hier noch wer den Dämpfer? was macht man da? das Dämpferauge anschleifen?

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## UiUiUiUi (11. August 2012)

Hallo

Hat wer sich schon ein ION 18 mit Cane Creek Double Barrel Air gebaut? funktioniert das in beiden FW Positionen?
Erfahrungen, Meinungen?



und danke für den Thread ein paar echte Perlen hier zu sehen!


EDIT:  und verwendet jemand hier das ION 18 als nur DH bike? mir gefällt es einfach besser als das 20er und leichter ist es auch mit 200mm Federweg sollte das doch gut funktionieren, oder?


----------



## ichoe (12. August 2012)

der DB air funkktioniert gut bei mir,ob auch in 180er position kann ich nicht sagen,hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert....als reines dh bike sicherlich kein problem,es sei denn du brauchst unbedingt die 20mm mehr an federweg,was ich aber bezweifle....lenkwinkel ist bei 20er natürlich auch bisschen flacher ebenso der sitzwinkel,aber kann man ja über ein angleset anpassen....soweit meine einschätzung..

grüße


----------



## UiUiUiUi (12. August 2012)

danke für die info...   das klingt schonmal ganz gut


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2012)

wie imma net mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (31. August 2012)

kann mich noch nicht so ganz an das neue rock shox design gewöhnen.
rahmen ist supi!


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

Bleibt das 18er eigentlich 1zu1 gleich für 2013 oder bekommt es einige neuheiten vom ion 16 spendiert; ist diesbezüglich noch nichts durchgesickert?


----------



## dr.juggles (31. August 2012)

ich befürchte fast die nicolaianer spendieren die ganzen neuerungen erstmal dem ion 16.

wenns dann genug käufer gefunden hat, könnten die anderen modelle vielleicht auch ein upgrade erfahren?


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

Ist gut möglich. Nur das ion 16 hat ja die neuen lager und die neue steckachse. Wobei bei den AC's ja zumindest das neue steuerrohr und die kleeblatt optik verbaut wurde 
Ein paar neuerungen haben sie ja erhalten, nur nicht alle....


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2012)

Zwischenstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (6. September 2012)

Oi , das wird aber leicht...


----------



## guru39 (7. September 2012)

Wenn es mal wieder etwas länger dauert....

















geändert werden noch Laufräder/Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel.

15,75Kg


----------



## UiUiUiUi (7. September 2012)

sieht heiss aus 

wieviel wiegt die Gabel denn genau?


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2012)

das kannste doch selber googlen...


----------



## timtim (7. September 2012)

Traum    , da war ja mein AC schon mal schwerer...


----------



## Eksduro (7. September 2012)

hammer kiste und gewicht, fahrwerk würde ich genauso machen und farbe weiß auch zu gefallen


----------



## Yeti666 (7. September 2012)

Ist das nur Raw oder noch poliert, eloxiert ?


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. September 2012)

das ist raw in seiner Ur-Form


----------



## Martin1508 (8. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das kannste doch selber googlen...


 
Aha, und wo nach soll er genau googlen? Van, Talas oder Float? Vielleicht braucht er genau dabei Hilfe und keine blöden Sprüche. Manchmal bewegen wir uns echt auf .. Niveau. 

Gruß


----------



## Nill (8. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn es mal wieder etwas länger dauert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Ding musst mit auf die nächste Seite 

Richtig schön geworden.
Da kann das Rad eines Freundes noch grade so mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. September 2012)

Welche grösse ists eigentlich? L? XL?

Sieht auf jeden fall prächtig aus


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2012)

M.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (8. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Aha, und wo nach soll er genau googlen? Van, Talas oder Float? Vielleicht braucht er genau dabei Hilfe und keine blöden Sprüche. Manchmal bewegen wir uns echt auf .. Niveau.
> 
> Gruß




danke!


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2012)

manchmal ist eine gestellte Frage auch irgendwie umständlich.

die Frage nach dem Gewicht erklärt ja noch nicht den genauen Gabeltyp,
eine Frage nach dem genauen Gabeltyp, erklärt fast genau das Gewicht.

was auch immer!
jeder soll tun was es will.
ob nun selber eine Lösung finden,
oder Mr. Wolf fragen...

nix für Ungut, aber immer gleich Bösartigkeit zu unterstellen,
is auch eher unten in der Kommode eingeordnet.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (8. September 2012)

naja Ziel der Frage war einfach:

ich bin gerade dabei ein ION18 mit Custom Geo zu bestellen,
und versuche in etwa zu determinieren was das ganze am ende Wiegen wird, und bis auf die Gabel war gut zu erkennen was verbaut worden ist.

bei mir wohl mit einer BOS RaRe Air und nem DB Air...

allerdings ist hängt vieles noch in der Luft ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den ziemlich kurzen Hinterbau gut finde oder eben nicht ^^

aber danke für die Hilfe und die Kommentare


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2012)

dein Rad wird sicher schwerer werden mit der RaRe,
egal welche Fox verbaut war 

wobei das Ganze bei nem lackierten Rahmen wieder anders aussieht,
oder bei einem schwereren Rahmen, die wiegen ja scheinbar alle anders...


----------



## timtim (8. September 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Da kann das Rad eines Freundes noch grade so mithalten


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2012)

Mit WW (sehr geiler Reifen wenn es wirklich trocken ist) 15,76Kg


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (27. September 2012)

Moin, 
sind die ION ohne Sattelrohr-Gusset immer Größe S?
Seh das hier recht oft und frag mich, bis zu welcher Körpergröße man die S nehmen sollte/kann?


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Jep, das sind Rahmen in S. Oder M mit S Sitzrohr.

Ich bin 178cm groß/klein (hab aber nicht die längsten Beine) und S passt super.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

*Das Nicolai Ion 18 Weight Weenie Experiment!*


In irgendeiner Bike Bravo hatte ich diese Schläuche entdeckt.......




und dachte mir - die möchte ich mal testen! Der Gewichtsunterschied zu normalen Schläuchen ,die ich sonst so fahr, ist nämlich enorm.....






und das an den rotierenden Massen.


Gesagt getan.

Vorher:


15,80Kg

Nachher:






Der Nachteil ist leider nur das solch ein Schlauch 50 kostet 

Wenn man es aber mal genauer betrachtet ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht zu schlagen 

Wenn man z.B. eine Syntace P6 in der Alu und der Plaste Version nimmt.






bezahle ich für jedes Gramm das ich spare 1,34 

Bei den Schläuchen sind es aber nur 0,29  (ich geb aber zu das ich mir das schon ein wenig schön geredet habe   )

Jetzt müssen die Schläuche nur noch halten!


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2012)

Warum fährst du überhaupt Schläuche auf den Deemax ?


----------



## Kontragonist (27. September 2012)

Hab auch davon gelesen, aber der Preis hat mich enorm abgeschreckt. Nebenbei darf ich *auch* mal auf deine UST-Felgen zeigen 

Edit: *auch* eingefÃ¼gt â¦


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum fährst du überhaupt Schläuche auf den Deemax ?




Weil UST Schlappen auch nicht grade leicht sind und mir die MM in UST
an der Wulst aufgeplatzt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. September 2012)

Zu den Schläuchen gibt es im Leichtbau-Bereich einen sehr langen Thread. 

Aber 50 ist schon eine stolze Summe.


----------



## trailterror (27. September 2012)

Sehen irgendwie komisch aus die dinger.....
Die frage ist halt wie haltbar sie sind??
Kenn sie auch vom namen; hab aber noch wenig drüber gelesen, geschweige denn gefahren

Berichte mal guru. Das gewicht von deinem ion 18 ist echt hammer


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Ich werde Bericht erstatten wenn ich sie getestet hab. Werde aber auf jeden fall 2 x SV 13F im Rucksack dabei haben.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Weil UST Schlappen auch nicht grade leicht sind und mir die MM in UST
> an der Wulst aufgeplatzt sind.


 
Fahre zur Zeit die MM als normale Faltversion Trail/Pace tubeless mit Milch auf der ZTR. Montieren war echt ******* aber bis jetzt alles super. Sitzt, passt und verliert keine Luft.

Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2012)

Mit Maxxis UST Reifen gibt's auf den Deemax Null Probleme.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Das Problem ist nur das ich mir Anfang Feb. Schwammdinger in UST bestellt hab und sie immer noch nicht hab  Zudem ist mein Hinterrad (Felge) schon recht verballert.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2012)

Ach so. Probier's irgendwann mal, lohnt sich.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Eiweiss


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2012)

Fertig. 15,19Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (2. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Fertig. 15,19Kg.


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


>



Mit Eclipse Schlauch hinten (hatte leider nur noch einen) sogar nur 15,08Kg


----------



## ichoe (2. Oktober 2012)

wenn du jetzt noch die stahlflexleitungen bei der hope gg kunststoff austauschst,kommt man mit sicherheit unter 15kg raus...
des werd ich mit HS auf die ich jetzt umsteige wohl nie erreichen...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2012)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen ?


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2012)

hab vergessen zu wiegen


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Oktober 2012)

So, ferrdisch...
Noch a bisserl Vorbau und Leitungen, vielleicht Dämpfer.





Mehr Fotos in meiner Galerie.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Oktober 2012)

Uih, das nenn ich mal konsequent.


----------



## timtim (2. Oktober 2012)

mal beide echt TOP !


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2012)

@bike it easy

Echt, sehr durchdacht. Welchen vorbau haste denn da verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (3. Oktober 2012)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> So, ferrdisch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wollt gestern noch fragen was eigtl aus dem feuerwehr-auto geworden ist...konsequenter aufbau,mir aber doch bisschen zuviel rot...wie immer aber geschmackssache

viel spaß mit dem bock

PS:ne andere perspektive wäre noch schön gewesen...


----------



## c_w (3. Oktober 2012)

Mir isses wenn überhaupt zuviel weiss ;-)


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Oktober 2012)

@all
Danke für eure Ansichten, Farbgebung ist natürlich Geschmackssache (und darüber sollen ja schon Kriege entstanden sein  )
Vorbau ist ein Race Face Diabolus 2.
  @ichoe: Nein, für ein Feuerwehrauto hätte man natürlich einen BLAUEN Sattel nehmen müssen  Andere Perspektiven im Fotoalbum. Habe aber auch nicht alles hochgeladen, vielleicht mach ich das ja demnächst nochmal.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## ichoe (3. Oktober 2012)

kannst dir ja nen blauen helm kaufen


----------



## chase.rider (10. Oktober 2012)

es ist vollbracht


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Oktober 2012)

chase.rider schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht



Na, da würd ich mal sagen, alles richtig gemacht. Finde die Big Betty zwar nicht so toll, auf Grund eigener Erfahrung, aber ansonsten geiler Aufbau.

Chapeau! Und viel Spass.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach dann mal weiter. Im auftrag eines kumpels, also net meins, und fast fertig:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/8h/3k/8h3kuk7lyrk0/original_image.jpg?0

15,7kg


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Teile verbaut, aber leider oft in der falschen Farbe...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (20. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal alle ION18 Schönheiten im überblicke!  



US. schrieb:


>





powermac schrieb:


>





monsterchen schrieb:


>





de´ AK77 schrieb:


> 17,38kg





guru39 schrieb:


>





guru39 schrieb:


> 16,91Kg





US. schrieb:


>





ichoe schrieb:


> gewicht ohne alles 3,78kg





guru39 schrieb:


>





macmaegges schrieb:


>





bertrueger schrieb:


>





Stagediver schrieb:


>





nicolai.fan schrieb:


>





guru39 schrieb:


>





Simbl schrieb:


>





guru39 schrieb:


>





timtim schrieb:


>





Timmy35 schrieb:


>





mcgable schrieb:


> 15,8 kg





Boondog schrieb:


> 16,45Kg





chase.rider schrieb:


> 16.56kg





MisterXT schrieb:


>





mcgable schrieb:


> 15,8kg





guru39 schrieb:


>





Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> 16,03 kg





Boondog schrieb:


>





guru39 schrieb:


>





guru39 schrieb:


> 15,19Kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 15,75Kg





bike-it-easy schrieb:


>





chase.rider schrieb:


>





trailterror schrieb:


>


----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2012)

Da sind ein paar richtig schicke dinger dabei


----------



## Nduro (20. Oktober 2012)

Wow, echt koole Räder.
Mein Favorit das blaue von Us.( oder Zitat Us )


----------



## macmaegges (21. Oktober 2012)

Boom Geil !!!


----------



## Stagediver (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an die 18er Fraktion,

leider muss ich mich von meinem Renner trennen.
Hier der Link zur Anzeige:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/57420-nicolai-ion-18-gr-s-viel-carbon-neuwertig-restgarantie

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier ein sehr schöner Ion 18 Rahmen in Zeltgrau matt. RH XL









PS: net mainz


----------



## ichoe (22. Oktober 2012)

interessant...und wie immer sehr auf den aufbau gespannt


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2012)

ich bin da auch sehr gespannt, hab mit dem Aufbau nämlich nix zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (22. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier ein sehr schöner Ion 18 Rahmen in Zeltgrau matt. RH XL
> 
> [ION 18 in Zeltgrau]
> 
> ...



hi,hi... hat mich grade hier dran erinnert:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZhBOJMSQuZU#t=39s


----------



## ichoe (22. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich bin da auch sehr gespannt, hab mit dem Aufbau nämlich nix zu tun


ob des dann mal was wird


----------



## 2014macHartmann (22. Oktober 2012)

@mcgable sehr geil


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist die Dämpferaufnahme so eng, daß bspw. der Vivid Air nur verkehrtrum reinpassen?


----------



## kococchi (30. Oktober 2012)

Hello
I would like to buy a new bicycle frame ION 18
Is this the original frame? Are these modifications are natural? The first time I met with the frame.:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/46180-nicolai-ion18-m-2012-kpl-custom

Is it worth it to sell my six-month frame Helius and buy ION ?

http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9594/dsc03077sc.jpg

Sorry for my English. I can not write in German.

Thank you for your reply !


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2012)

Wtf

I've never seen an ion 18 like this, and as far as i know, it's not possible to buy an ion 18 with a 73mm innenlager....


----------



## mtbedu (31. Oktober 2012)

kococchi schrieb:


> Is this the original frame? Are these modifications are natural?



Steht doch: kpl. Custom


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2012)

mainz


----------



## UiUiUiUi (2. November 2012)

hey zusammen blöde frage  ich überlege gerade welche rahmen größe und vorerst kann ich kaum testen ^^

also welchen Rahmengröße verwendet ihr bei welcher Körpergröße und Einsatzbereich?

also ich bin 192cm und überlege ein xl wegen der länge mit m sitzrohr für reinen downhill einsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-Y (2. November 2012)

1,93 cm voll xl zeltgrau matt - aus dem Puff. Danke nochmals!
Ich finde es ist was geworden. Mittelfristig muss noch alles was weiß ist weichen aber nicht heute.
Andi


----------



## ichoe (2. November 2012)

ist was geworden...
 @Uiuiui: bin 203cm und fahr ein xl...ob du wirklich ein m sitzrohr brauchst wage ich zu bezweifeln, zumal wenn du es ausschließlich als downhiller nutzen willst, wieso nicht gleich ein ion 20??


----------



## UiUiUiUi (2. November 2012)

@ andy sieht gut aus 


hm das ion 20 ist mir zu sehr panzer und schwer, ziel wäre ein leichtes beweglicheres rad zu bauen... und 20cm fw tuns vollkommen ^^


----------



## ichoe (2. November 2012)

das ist allerdings ein argument...einzig der flachere lenkwinkel am 20er wäre ein vorteil,aber den bekommt man ja auch am 18er anders hin...
also mich stört das sitzrohr an meinem xl im park überhaupt nicht,sind ja nur 8 cm überstand....


----------



## RobG301 (6. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Fertig. 15,19Kg.



Wunderschön! Selbst gebaut oder aufbauen lassen?


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wunderschön! Selbst gebaut oder aufbauen lassen?



Upps... das ist schwierig.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ähhhmm...selbst aufgebaut lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (6. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Upps... das ist schwierig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 mit solchen Sprüchen wirst Du irgendwann
in der Politik landen !


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2012)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> mit solchen Sprüchen wirst Du irgendwann
> in der Politik landen !








Das wäre eine Bereicherung für alle


----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2012)

Allerdings!


----------



## Dutshlander (7. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Bereicherung für alle


Guru for President


----------



## RobG301 (8. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Upps... das ist schwierig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gut zu wissen!

Taugt das Ion 18 eurer Meinung nach als Super-Enduro? 

Soll auch race-tauglich sein!


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2012)

Wenn du mir sagst was Super-Enduro für dich bedeutet  
Für mich..... ja.


----------



## frfreshman (8. November 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja gut zu wissen!
> 
> Taugt das Ion 18 eurer Meinung nach als Super-Enduro?
> 
> Soll auch race-tauglich sein!




Das ist doch das Helius AM !
Oder was abzuwarten bleibt, vielleicht dann auch Ion 16.


----------



## RobG301 (8. November 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Helius AM !
> Oder was abzuwarten bleibt, vielleicht dann auch Ion 16.



Ja gut hab gesehen, das Helius AM geht auch bis 170mm hinten! 

Das ist dann sicher das bessere Race-Enduro!


----------



## frfreshman (8. November 2012)

Ich fahre mein AM mit einer Stufe weniger Federweg (glaube 155mm), immer und überall.
Performance soll (zumindest bei meinem Modell) laut Nicolai auf dieser Einstellung insgesamt am besten sein.
Ich kann es bestätigen, funktioniert super und Federweg fühlt sich fast 'unendlich' an.
Bin auch ein paar Enduro Rennen und IXS Thale DH dieses Jahr so damit gefahren.


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2012)

Weils pinion thread unbeantwortet blieb frag ich hier noch mal:

Ist das das neue ZS steuerrohr:

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/4z/97/4z97g0lrxt5i/large_20121102_171222.jpg?0

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BC-23 (27. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bleibt das 18er eigentlich 1zu1 gleich für 2013 oder bekommt es einige neuheiten vom ion 16 spendiert; ist diesbezüglich noch nichts durchgesickert?



Gibt es dazu schon neue Infos?


----------



## macmaegges (4. Dezember 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR8bqmOMitw"]NICOLAI - The ION 18 Process - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Dezember 2012)

verdammt braucht jemand ein scalp


----------



## de´ AK77 (4. Dezember 2012)

Alupornografie!!!


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Video 


Und ich hab immer gewusst dass das Ion 18 das geilste Rad von Nicolai ist 

sogar Obama meint das


----------



## trailterror (4. Dezember 2012)

Hammer


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geiles Video ! Da bekommt man echt Appetit !


----------



## Darksecret (4. Dezember 2012)

blubb


----------



## der-gute (4. Dezember 2012)

Ion, nonononot Ufo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenter927 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben heute einen neuen ION 18 Rahmen (Modell 2013) mit ZS Steuersatz bekommen. Leider passt der Gabelfreigang nicht, so dass die Gabelbrücke am Unterrohr anschlägt.
Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
Gabel ist eine MARZOCCHI 66 RC3 Titanium (Model 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1267398







Was kann ich da machen?

Gruß Günter


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2012)

guenter927 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute einen neuen ION 18 Rahmen (Modell 13) mit ZS Steuersatz bekommen. Leider passt der Gabelfreigang nicht, so dass die Gabelbrücke am Unterrohr anschlägt.
> Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Günter.

erst mal das Foddo richtig einfügen 





Und nein, das ist kein Problem sondern liegt an eurer Unerfahrenheit!

Ihr solltet bei: http://www.reset-racing.de/ das richtige Steuersatzunterteil bestellen 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Dezember 2012)

Hättest mal das Tech Sheed gelesen. Da steht drin was für Steuersätze empfohlen sind, z.B. das man unten eine Externe Schale fahren sollte.


----------



## guenter927 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Rainer,
Welchen Steuersatz würdest Du empfehlen?
Wir haben Reset Konan Flat verbaut. Wir dachten das wäre für Zero Stack richtig. Das Datenblatt von Nicolai stimmt ja nicht mehr da der Steuersatz bei den 2013 Modellen geändert ist. 
Wo liegt unser Fehler?


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2012)

Intuitiv 6235 

ohne Gewähr.


----------



## mtbedu (5. Dezember 2012)

@ guenter927: Welche Unterschiede sind es bei 2013ern? Irgendwo festgehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (5. Dezember 2012)

ist dieses das neue ZS Steuerrohr???: schaut eher nach 1,5 aus 

SZ Steuerrohr: *ZS 44/56*

Benoetigter Steuersatz: 

Unterteil:* Flatstack 3 *ZS56/30 (bei 1 1/8 Gabel)
Unterteil: *Flatstack 4 *ZS56/40 (bei 1,5 Gabel)* 

http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/steuer_index_1.htm#konan

*somit haette er alles richtig gemacht. (siehe Bild vom ION 16 mit ZS) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1199614
Es gibt kaum anderen ZS steuersaetze die etwas hoeher bauen (ggf. andere  Hersteller, aber die bauen auch nur max 1-3mm hoch), da die lager nicht  mehr aussen liegen.

somit waere das ja mal echt sch...t! 


Wenn das ein 1,5 Steuerrohr ist dann wie _guru39_ sagte:

Unterteil:*6235 Konan 2* EC49/30 (bei 1 1/8 Gabel)
Unterteil:*6225 Konan 1* EC49/40 (bei 1.5 Gabel)

Gruss

PS: Doppelbruecke wuerde helfen


----------



## trailterror (5. Dezember 2012)

Man erkennts echt schlecht, welches SR das nun ist.....

 Ich denke ja immer noch, dass das neu so

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/4z/97/4z97g0lrxt5i/large_20121102_171222.jpg?0

Aussieht....


Sonstige unterschiede zum 2012er würden mich auch noch interessieren


----------



## guenter927 (5. Dezember 2012)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> ist dieses das neue ZS Steuerrohr???: schaut eher nach 1,5 aus
> 
> SZ Steuerrohr: *ZS 44/56*
> 
> ...


 
Hallo ION 16,
danke für Deine Erklärung. Ja ich habe das neue Steuerrohr 44/56. Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so raus, dast Steuerrohr ist aber schon im Außendurchmesser unten fast 65mm. 

Da passen nun nur noch die Flatstack Lager.
Werde das heute an Nicolai eskalieren.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## guenter927 (5. Dezember 2012)

mtbedu schrieb:


> @ guenter927: Welche Unterschiede sind es bei 2013ern? Irgendwo festgehalten?


 
Nach meinem Kentnistand ist es für das ION 18 nur das neue Steuerrohr Zero Stack 44/56 und der Preis.

Der Rahmen ist leider 280,- EURO teurer geworden und hat nun einen Listenpreis von 2199,-


----------



## kephren23 (5. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Man erkennts echt schlecht, welches SR das nun ist.....
> 
> Ich denke ja immer noch, dass das neu so
> 
> ...



das is definitiv nicht das neue ZS-Steuerrohr.

das neue ist da um einiges schöner. das an dem ion 18 vom guenter ist definitiv eins.


----------



## trailterror (5. Dezember 2012)

```

```

Ok, und welches ist es dann (bild welches ich gepostet hab)?

Es ist weder 1.5, noch 1 1/8. conehead schliess ich eigentlich auch aus?

 @gunther

Ich glaub auch, dass du das richtige teil verbaut hast. Unten EC für ZS gibts bei reset nämlich gar nicht...

Ich glaub Konan D, aufbauend für oben müsste gehn? Unten leider nicht 

  regt mich ja schon seit ewigkeiten auf dass man bei diesem verdammten ZS nicht ordentlich auftragen kann, bzgl steuersatz


----------



## Nicolai_16 (5. Dezember 2012)

was mir aber auffällt ist:

das am guenters ION die unterkannte steuerrohr bis hoch zum UR nur ein paar mm frei sind

das am IOn 16 schaut aber aus wie mind. 1cm 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1199614


----------



## kephren23 (5. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


 wird bestimmt eine Entwicklungsstufe von nem conehead sein.  zs is es definitiv nicht, wirkt zu klein dafür! 


stimmt wikt sehr knapp am ion 18, da is ja die Kollision mit dem UR vorprogrammiert!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

Da braucht man halt die externe Schale und ggf. paßt es mit einer anderen Gabel wie der RS Totem, die eine andere Krone hat.


----------



## guenter927 (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure tatkräftige Unterstützung und die vielen Anregungen!

Habe heute Nachricht von Nicolai bekommen. 
Vincent Stoyhe hat sich entschuldigt, es ist tatsächlich ein Produktionsfehler. 
Wir bekommen kurzfristig einen neuen Rahmen. 
Der Rahmen muss leider neu gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2012)

und welches Steuerrohr war es nun?


----------



## guenter927 (5. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und welches Steuerrohr war es nun?



Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Zero Stack Steuerrohr, das klärt sich schon an den Durchmessern für die Lager (44/56), leider nur die falsche Länge.

Wie auch schon geschrieben gibt es für diese Lager keine verschiedenen Höhen, da das Lager ja nun im Steuerrohr   sitzt. Dafür muss dann der Freigang der Gabel durch ein längeres Steuerrohr kommen. 

Das muss dann mindestens so lang wie das auf dem Bild vom ION 16 sein.


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2012)

ich hoff grade, das mein neues AC nutzbar is...


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2012)

guenter927 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure tatkräftige Unterstützung und die vielen Anregungen!
> 
> Habe heute Nachricht von Nicolai bekommen.
> Vincent Stoyhe hat sich entschuldigt, es ist tatsächlich ein Produktionsfehler.
> ...



Dann entschuldige ich mich auch dafür das ich dich/euch unerfahren genannt habe 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## nmk (6. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hoff grade, das mein neues AC nutzbar is...



Beim AC 650b in Größe M passt es mit Flatstack A4 und 150er Revelation. Habe ich heute eingebaut. Da war sogar reichlich Platz.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das Bild mal Nicoblei genannt


----------



## trailterror (8. Dezember 2012)

Krass!


----------



## kephren23 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ein traum.
Absolut Konkurrenzfähig und dazu noch wunderschön anzuschauen.

Da freu ich mich jetzt schon auf mein ION 16-Aufbau, RAW - Gold


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2012)

alta...da wird ja grad jeden Tag was geiles bei euch raus gehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2012)

is schon ein paar Tage her das wir dieses Rad rausgehauen haben. Es war heut nur nochmal zur Gewichtskontrolle da


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2012)

was wog der Rahmen allein?


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Stagediver (8. Dezember 2012)

Haben die Reifen eine einfache oder eine mehrlagige Karkasse?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

3,68 kg bringt der wunderschöne Rahmen auf die Waage.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (3. Januar 2013)

sieht echt cool aus! 

welche Größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (3. Januar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> 3,68 kg bringt der wunderschöne Rahmen auf die Waage.



Ein Traeumchen!!!

Allzeit gut Fahrt.

Martin


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> sieht echt cool aus!
> 
> welche Größe ist das?



Größe: L

Hab da bzgl. Dämpferaufnahme ein kleines Problem bzw. eher eine Frage. Hab die schon im KFKA gestellt.

Was bedeutet bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme -15?


----------



## trailterror (3. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön!

1.5 steuerrohr oder das ZS 44/56?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> 
> 1.5 steuerrohr oder das zs 44/56?



1.5"


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Januar 2013)

Gibt es jemanden der eine Durolux in seinem Ion 18 fährt?

Da ich bei meinem Ion 18 Aufbau ein wenig aufs Budget achten muss (armer Student ) bin ich am überlegen mir diese Gabel ins Ion einzubauen. 
Meine erste Idee war eine Totem, da müsste ich allerdings auf eine gebrauchte zurückgreifen da eine neue nicht drin ist. 
Jetzt ist mir die Durolux aufgefallen, die ja einen sehr fairen Preis hat. Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabel hat, würde ich mich freuen wenn er diese mit mir teilen könnte. 
Desweiteren frage ich mich ob es generell sinnvoll ist eine Absenkung (im Fall der Durolux Stufenlos) zu fahren. Habe mit Absenkbaren Gabeln keine Erfahrung. Das Ion muss bei mir auch mal für Touren herhalten, wird also nicht ausschließlich für den Abfahrtssport genutzt.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2013)

Schau in den Durolux Thread, da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2013)

Auf absenkung würd ich, der funktion und anfälligkeit wegen, verzichten


----------



## Diamondaine (6. Januar 2013)

Fahre kein ION 18, aber ich habe die Durolux TAD 180 in meinem Helius AM, seit knapp über einer Woche. Bisher bin ich zwar nur Touren gefahren und habe weder ein Setup erstellt, noch wirklich ihre Nehmerqualitäten getestet, aber trotzdem bin ich mir relativ sicher dass die Gabel von Preis/Leistung super ist.

Absenkung auf 160mm funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. 

Einzig die Q-Lock genannte Steckachse ist eigentlich super durchdacht, macht aber in meinem Fall Probleme, da meine Nabe keine durchgängige 20mm Achse zu haben scheint, und der Kranz an der weiteren Stelle aufgeht und man ihn von der anderen Seite mit einem längeren Gegenstand wieder zusammendrücken muss.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich sie weiterempfehlen (bisher)


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Auf absenkung würd ich, der funktion und anfälligkeit wegen, verzichten



Ich hab mich mal ein wenig in den Durolux Thread eingelesen. Die Absenkfunktion verursacht soweit ich es verstanden, habe keinerlei Probleme. Da diese mit einem verkleinerten Luftraum arbeitet und alle Funktionen erhalten bleiben. Es gibt sogar viele die mit dauerhafter Absenkung fahren, da die Rahmen nicht für 180mm Gabeln ausgelegt sind. Die 160er und 180er Gabeln sind sogar Baugleich, durch kürzen eines Elastomers wird aus der 160er eine 180er. Das Gewicht der 180er Gabel ohne Absenkung ist auch eine Ansage mit 2200 Gramm.

Ich bin jetzt wirklich stark am überlegen, ob bei mir die Absenkfunktion sinnvoll ist. Aufgrund der verbesserten Uphill Eigenschaften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (6. Januar 2013)

Deine Bremsscheibe ist falsch rum drin, glaube ich. Die Streben sollten in die andere Richtung zeigen.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Januar 2013)

ist es das rad aus freiburg aus dem bikemarkt?
war doch mal schneidi seins oder?


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist es das rad aus freiburg aus dem bikemarkt?
> war doch mal schneidi seins oder?



"wenig genutzt"
"nur Touren auf Asphalt"
"keine Stürze"


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2013)

Welche farbe hat der UH?


----------



## Diamondaine (6. Januar 2013)

@beetle: Oh da muss ich mal kucken, die Bremsscheiben sind völlig ohne Aufdrucke.

 @dr.juggles: Ja ist es, nein es war nicht schneidis, es wurde für die Messe als 2012er Modell gebaut und stand dann im Zimstern Showroom in Zürich, dann hat es Hoshi privat gefahren.

 @trailterror: Das Rad hat Gold Elox Extra Love


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Januar 2013)

hätte ich mir nicht einen neuen rahmen schon bestellt gehabt...das rad ist der hammer!
war auch ein fairer preis mit der ausstattung!
ich hatte nur bedenken wegen dem S sitzrohr.

viel spaß damit

sieht so richtig schon aggro aus ohne die gussets am sitzrohr.


----------



## ninmaja (11. Januar 2013)

Beetle hat gut aufgepasst mit der falsch montierten Bremsscheibe - unbedingt umdrehen sonst könnte dass mal böse enden....


----------



## sluette (12. Januar 2013)

Laut Hope ist die Drehrichtung der Scheiben völlig Latte, ich hatte von denen schon Custom Scheiben die explizit in "unüblicher" Drehrichtung montiert werden mussten. Ich würde mich aber an die Vorgabe des jeweiligen Hersteller halten.


----------



## Diamondaine (13. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Scheiben mittlerweile gedreht, so wie man sie auch auf allen Bildern im Internet sieht. Auf den Scheiben ist wirklich keinerlei aufdruck oder gravierung. Somit weiß ich nicht ob es nicht irgendwelche Prototyp Scheiben sind die anderstrum montiert werden müssen  Davon gehe ich aber einfach mal nicht aus. 

Habe mittlerweile auch einige ruppige Trailabfahrten hinter mir und kann die Durolux immer noch absolut empfehlen. Tut meiner Meinung nach genau was sie soll. Ich bin aber absolut kein Fahrwerksexperte und habe ebenso wenig einen direkten vergleich mit anderen 180er Gabeln. Sie bügelt nicht so wie meine MZ 66, ist aber auch für einen anderen Einsatzzweck gedacht und entwickelt. 

PS: Ich habe das Bild hier überhaupt eingestellt, weil jemand nach Erfahrung der 180er Durolux gefragt hat! Also bitte ein wenig on Topic bleiben, auch wenn ich für den Rat mit der Bremsscheibe sehr dankbar bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ist hier jemand der ein Ion 18 in S hat und aus der nähe von Nürnberg kommt?
Gibt es irgendwo in der nähe ein Shop mit vorführ Räder?

Wäre echt super.


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2013)

http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist hier jemand der ein Ion 18 in S hat und aus der nähe von Nürnberg kommt?



Nürnberch is quasi bei mir ume Eckä


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2013)

Na, du weisst doch wo ich wohne


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2013)

net mainzZ  

LT war eigentlich 08.03.2013.....


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Februar 2013)

Wiederum neue Gussets an Steuer-/Unterrohr â die gefallen mir glaubich besser! Mach doch davon bitte mal ein Detail-Foto. Oder wart, ich komm morgen und schau mir das selberst an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. Februar 2013)

ohh stimmt neue Gussets.
Nicolai stürmt in Richtung Leichtbau . Wird an Gewicht gespaart wo es nur geht.


----------



## Stagediver (15. Februar 2013)

Über Würzburg auf der Festung Marienberg.

Neu dabei sind:
Gabel: Boxxer R2C2
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Pedale: DaBomb Bare Bones
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing 2,5" UST



 

 





Grüße


----------



## trailterror (15. Februar 2013)

Ouh, detailbilder würden mich da auch interessieren 

Kontragonist, du machst dann bestimmt morgen welche


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ouh, detailbilder würden mich da auch interessieren
> 
> Kontragonist, du machst dann bestimmt morgen welche



Sorry, ich hab keine sehr gute Kamera  vielleicht leiht mir ja der Guru eine


----------



## trailterror (15. Februar 2013)

Muss für mich nicht unbedingt in hochauflösender qualität sein


----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich hier schon wieder die Bilder sehe. 

Meins ist immer noch nicht fertig und das Schlimme ist es wird auch noch was dauern. 
Bei dem unkontrollierten Basteldrang muss jetzt erstmal die Totem herhalten und den Umbau auf eine neue Dämpfer-Einheit überleben.


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> .......vielleicht leiht mir ja der Guru eine


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)

sehr geil
danke 

ists so nun standard beim ion 18?


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Februar 2013)

Nicht schön, ein wenig Konstanz würde bei N auch mal nicht schaden, zumal das Ion 18 bislang eine schöne Lösung hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (16. Februar 2013)

Augenzeugenbericht: doch schön! Sieht wirklich deutlich cooler aus als vorher! Aber ich stimme in Sachen Konstanz zu: man hätte das gleich so lösen sollen


----------



## ichoe (16. Februar 2013)

neue gussets alte gussets...das 18er ist einfach ein traum


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Februar 2013)

In Ermangelung der finanziellen Mittel, mir ein echtes ION 18 zu kaufen, habe ich mir mein eigenes gebastelt:





Von Hand vektorisierter Flexdruck - habs mir selber schwarz auf schwarz gedruckt, aber auf Wunsch kann ich nahezu jede Farbe aufs Shirt bringen 
PS.: n Helius ST hab ich auch noch im Angebot, aber leider kein Foto vom Shirt. Und wenn die Zeit reicht, gibts bald noch n Nucleon AM-Rahmen.


----------



## OldSchool (17. Februar 2013)

Sehr lässig, cool!!


----------



## Stagediver (17. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil  1mit*


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2013)

fertsch  17,08Kg.... teils neu... teils Restekiste.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2013)

Auch ein Schönes!!


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)

änd se nägscht won


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön ! Tolle Farbe ! (und immer weniger Eloxmassaker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

in dem letzten Jahr, ist mein Geschmack für Blau echt gestiegen. sieht super aus.

Aber die Baustelle wird auch nie fertig oder?


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Februar 2013)

Moin,

ich will auch eins.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## DantexXx (22. Februar 2013)

Oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich will auch eins.
> 
> ...



gerne


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)

DantexXx schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## trailterror (22. Februar 2013)

TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (4. März 2013)

Hi,

Stichwort Reverb Stealth:
Gibt es von Nicolai eine empfohlene Lösung für den Leitungsaustritt aus dem Sattelrohr? Oder gar eine Bohrschablone?
Hat jemand schon den Umbau vollzogen?

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken doch auf den innenverlegten Zug umzustellen. Oberhalb der angeschweissten Strebe vom Umlenkhebel zum Sattelrohr könnte der Zug austreten. Dann am Unterrohr entlang zum Lenkkopf....

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2013)

Vorne am Sattelrohr über dem Tretlager hat man hier schon paarmal gesehen.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

nen bisschen weniger Tone-Mapping ist manchmal mehr. Trotzdem geil.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2013)

ich übe noch 

Danke.


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2013)

Warum liegt da vorne Stroh rum ?


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

so vielleicht mal. Beispiele.













kenn das, am anfang will man zuviel.

Stroh? ne Guru hat seinen Müll dahin geworfen damit sich das Gelb der Deemax im Bild wiederfindet


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> kenn das, am anfang will man zuviel.



Ne das war schon so gewollt. Der Bahnhof sah mir so wie er ist zu gepflegt aus und nur mit diesem extremen Tone-Mapping Gedöhns konnte ich diese Gammeloptik erreichen.

Edit sagt: mach noch das original Bild rein.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum liegt da vorne Stroh rum ?





für sein Esel


----------



## mcgable (4. März 2013)

darum ... 
http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/klassiker-warum-liegt-hier-ueberhaupt-stroh-rum--1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArthurBishop (14. März 2013)

welches einbaubuchsenset benötige ich für einen canecreek dämpfer für mein ion 18 ?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. März 2013)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> welches einbaubuchsenset benötige ich für einen canecreek dämpfer für mein ion 18 ?



Ich würde die Einbaubreite am Rahmen sicherheitshalber messen. Bei dem Cane Creek Double Barrel gibt es verschiedene Dämpferaugen. Meiner hat 14,7mm gibt aber wohl auch 16mm kommt aufs Modell-Jahr an. Buchsen habe ich bei Huber-Bushings anfertigen lassen.


----------



## no_budgeT (17. März 2013)

Moin Leute, 

ich werde demnächst Besitzer von nem ION 18 sein.
Ich werde es mit einer RS Totem im 180mm SetUp fahren.
Sollte ich eine ZeroStack Lagerschale oder eine normale externe Verwenden?
Danke


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2013)

Ich weiss nicht obs da technisch einen unterschied geben wird.
Ich würds nach deiner vorliebe (höhe des cockpits) entscheiden


----------



## enforce (17. März 2013)

ZS sieht imho cleaner aus. EC macht einen flacheren Lenk- und Sitzwinkel.


----------



## no_budgeT (17. März 2013)

Das ist die Frage mit dem Lenkwinkel?
Ich werd den EC nehmen, da das Bike Größe S ist und 
somit selbst schon kurz und wendig sein sollte.
Danke!


----------



## WODAN (6. April 2013)

Erstes Vorabfoto (bessere Folgen) > 15,9kg


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. April 2013)

Starkes ION18 und sehr leicht !

Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2013)

seeeeeehr geil!

da noch ne Blackbox Boxxer rein - perfekt!

vor allem der matte Vivid mit dem elox Rahmen wirkt besonders geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (6. April 2013)

Danke! 

Aufbau ist noch nicht final. Getauscht werden noch Kettenführung, Vorbau/Lenker (experimentiere erst einmal mit Länge/Höhe) und eventuell die Gabel (schwarze Boxxer WC).


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2013)

so wie die neue Pike aussieht, wird es 2014 bestimmt weitere Gabel mit schwarzen Standrohren geben...das fänd ich am passendsten:


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Ion. 

Fährst du mit Klickpedalen?


----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2013)

geiles 18er! 

nee die klicker baut er immer nur im Wohnzimmer dran!


----------



## WODAN (6. April 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Ion.
> 
> Fährst du mit Klickpedalen?



Jep, seit über 15 Jahren 



kephren23 schrieb:


> geiles 18er!
> 
> nee die klicker baut er immer nur im Wohnzimmer dran!



Falsch, ist meine Werkstatt, nicht das Wohnzimmer


----------



## DantexXx (6. April 2013)

dann schieb ich gleich mal meins nach. Teile stammen größtenteils vom UFO ST. Gewicht liegt bei 17.2 Kg. An der Stelle auch nochmal Danke an Guru für die Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (6. April 2013)

Schöne ion's!!!

Warum benutzen einige Leute immernoch nicht das Top funktionierende IBC Fotoalbum um Bilder hochzuladen/Posten?


----------



## Stagediver (6. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Erstes Vorabfoto (bessere Folgen) > 15,9kg



Gut gemacht. 

Viel Spass mit dem Gerät


----------



## Guent (6. April 2013)

Geile Räder, geile Gabel!!!


----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2013)

noch ne geiles 18er !


----------



## san_andreas (6. April 2013)

Was hat das 18er für einen Lenkwinkel ?


----------



## Stagediver (6. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was hat das 18er für einen Lenkwinkel ?



65 Grad


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. April 2013)

Sehr gelungener Aufbau


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2013)

Stagediver schrieb:


> 65 Grad



Jep, stimmt, habe nochmal nachgemessen. Ich habe aber auch kein Angleset verbaut, denke das paßt schon 

 @Rest: danke für die Komplimente


----------



## isneduc (12. April 2013)

Servus Ihr Nicolaier

wo gibt's denn ein ion 20er Aufbau- und Technikthread??

Ä lilltle help wär nett.

Grüße


----------



## WODAN (12. April 2013)

isneduc schrieb:


> Servus Ihr Nicolaier
> 
> wo gibt's denn ein ion 20er Aufbau- und Technikthread??
> 
> ...



Versuchs mal  HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isneduc (12. April 2013)

Mensch Wodan, 

das ging ja rasch - besten Dank und sanfte Grüße


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. April 2013)

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## WODAN (12. April 2013)

^^^ Schick, gefällt mir! Da ist ja meine Hammerschmidt gut aufgehoben


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> ^^^ Schick, gefällt mir! Da ist ja meine Hammerschmidt gut aufgehoben



Die Schaltfunktion ist echt top. Da macht es auch Spass vorne zu schalten.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. April 2013)

Extrem stimmiger Aufbau 
Meine Hochachtung


----------



## Eksduro (12. April 2013)

geiles gerät... HS finde ich immer sympathisch 

restaufbau ist natürlich auch bombe...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

Mal nen Update von meinem ION 18:













genau 17kg!

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2013)

Beide 18er->super!


----------



## Diamondaine (12. April 2013)

Echt gut, so wie deine anderen Räder, aber wieso ist der Nicolai Schritzug auf der Seite des Oberrohrs kopfüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

ist mal etwas anderes  !!


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig.


Mit dem Lrs siehts pervers aus


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2013)

net mainz


----------



## kephren23 (15. April 2013)

schönes Teil!


----------



## Timmy35 (15. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



War bei Dir GoPro-Ausverkauf? Das Regal ist ja ganz leer.


----------



## kephren23 (15. April 2013)

ich glaub da stand nie etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. April 2013)

Boah....os langsam will ich ein Ion 18 zum Helius AC29 

der SW soll ja wirklich 74° sein...das wär echt geil.


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich glaub da stand nie etwas



Das ist sooooo nicht richtisch


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2013)

Das ion 18 ist schon ein verdammt heisser ofen!!
Find die neuen gussets auch super!!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (15. April 2013)

das blau schwarze kommt mal genial rueber, dicken 

gewicht?


----------



## trailterror (16. April 2013)

Ich schätze das AM auf 14,7kg...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. April 2013)

Das Grün ist einfach nur geil. :thumbup:

Habe heute meine erste Probefahrt gemacht. Was soll ich sagen, ein Grinsen habe ich jetzt noch im Gesicht.  
Der Dämpfer ist zwar noch nicht ansatzweise richtig eingestellt aber das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist erste Sahne. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, das ich bis jetzt nur Hardtail gefahren bin, dadurch habe ich kein Vergleich. Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist das Verhalten im Uphill, so gut wie kein Wippen. 

Für mich ist es das perfekte Bike.


----------



## der-gute (16. April 2013)

wie leicht bekommt man denn ein shredd-bares Ion18 Pinion in XL?

wäre eine 170er Lyrik überhaupt passend


----------



## Diamondaine (16. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie leicht bekommt man denn ein shredd-bares Ion18 Pinion in XL?



Kommt nur auf den Preis an. Wenn man bei XL Größe auch mit dem entsprechenden Gewicht kalkuliert sollte da unter 16kg nichts sinnvolles dabei sein. Ohne Pinion gerechnet. Mit wird das ganze nochmal etwas höher sein 



der-gute schrieb:


> wäre eine 170er Lyrik überhaupt passend



Nicht wirklich... 180 ist minimum.


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2013)

Also, mit Fox Float 180mm, die ist schön leicht. Hinten Double Barrel Air, Carbonlenker, Syntace Vorbau, SLR Sattel, Syntace Stütze, Tune Naben, Avid X.0 Trail Bremse, tubeless...da geht schon was !


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie leicht bekommt man denn ein shredd-bares Ion18 Pinion in XL?
> 
> wäre eine 170er Lyrik überhaupt passend



1.)16-17Kg... der Preis für son Teil erfordert aber das Gehalt eines Scheffarztes 

2.) Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (17. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> 1.)16-17Kg... der Preis für son Teil erfordert aber das Gehalt eines Scheffarztes
> 
> 2.) Nein.



Also 16-17kg wird extrem schwer, zumal wenns noch schreddertauglich sein soll; meines wiegt in M jetzt ca 17,5kg, allerdings mit Leichtbaureifen (ca750g) d.h. für vernünftige reifen musste schon nochmal 600g draufrechnen. dafür kann man noch bei der Gabel abspecken und die remote stütze weglassen, dann landet man wieder bei 17kg, aber drunter? zumal bei nem XL Rahmen?


----------



## ichoe (17. April 2013)

also ich lande bei meinem xl 18er mit hammerschmidt und vorne hinten luftfederelementen bei knapp 16 kg...am lrs wäre noch bisschen was zu holen und natürlich durch ersetzen der HS, aber sonst geht da nicht mehr viel(sinnvolles)...


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2013)

net mainz


----------



## der-gute (19. April 2013)

pervert!


----------



## UiUiUiUi (20. April 2013)

hübsch geworden


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2013)

hehe für den Schienenbetrieb? 

Aufkleber vom vivid noch runter


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2013)

Geiler scheiz


----------



## Kontragonist (20. April 2013)

@ kephren: Nee, für Hochseil-Akrobatik 

Und ja: die Aufkleber/Lackierungen auf den diesjährigen Rock-Shox-Produkten sehen teilweise wirklich erbärmlich aus  bei den Gabeln ist das Zeug leider auch noch unter Lack


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2013)

Schönes Rad...aber die Spank Teile werden auch nicht schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (21. April 2013)

Um es mit den Worten aus "Das fünfte Element" auszudrücken: "Absolut grün!"


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2013)

fertsch 
















Jetzt kommt der nächste Patient aufn Tisch 




GoPro Display.... imma noch leer


----------



## kephren23 (23. April 2013)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch


nysch & hupsch 



guru39 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der nächste Patient aufn Tisch


noch nyscher & hupscher



guru39 schrieb:


> GoPro Display.... imma noch leer


kohle alle für neuesch
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> kohle alle für neuesch
> Groetjes D-Lander



Bei uns hier werden die Dinger im Saturn und Media Markt verkauft... stellenweise unter HEK  ich bin doch nicht


----------



## Dutshlander (23. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bei uns hier werden die Dinger im Saturn und Media Markt verkauft... stellenweise unter HEK  ich bin doch nicht


  Ok bleibtsch ebe leer
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (23. April 2013)

Welcher Depp klebt den Sticker über die Schweißnähte?


----------



## macmaegges (23. April 2013)

Ein Nicolai Monteur, und der ist mit Sicherheit kein Depp.
Depp! 

Auf jedem Ion 18 an der gleichen Stelle. - und Aufkleber können entfernt werden.


----------



## trailterror (24. April 2013)

Bei den jungs in der montage gibts aber schon mal fehlerquellen....
Ich denk sie montieren (aus gewohnheit) ohne die AB's richtig zu lesen.


----------



## Elfriede (24. April 2013)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai Monteur, und der ist mit Sicherheit kein Depp.
> Depp!
> 
> Auf jedem Ion 18 an der gleichen Stelle. - und Aufkleber können entfernt werden.



Wenn das derselbe Monteur ist, der bei meinem Rahmen die Ausfallenden montiert hat, behält das "Depp" seine Gültigkeit.


----------



## d.f. (24. April 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Welcher Depp klebt den Sticker über die Schweißnähte?



welcher depp entfernt diesen bedienungsanleitungssticker nicht sofort nach erhalt des rahmens und schmeißt ihn weg?


----------



## Elfriede (24. April 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


> welcher depp entfernt diesen bedienungsanleitungssticker nicht sofort nach erhalt des rahmens und schmeißt ihn weg?



Der gleiche Typ von Depp, der auf youtube Videos zum "Unboxing" von Appleprodukten postet. Und vielleicht erhöhen die Sticker ja am Ende den Wiederverkaufswert.

So, jetzt bin ich aber wieder still und warte auf den Aufbau des Monsters.


----------



## ArthurBishop (24. April 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


> welcher depp entfernt diesen bedienungsanleitungssticker nicht sofort nach erhalt des rahmens und schmeißt ihn weg?



das wäre dann wohl ich


----------



## fruchtmoose (24. April 2013)

-


----------



## trailterror (24. April 2013)

Müsste denk ich machbar sein....


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Besteht beim Kauf des Ion 18 die Möglichkeit den Rahmen mit der Coil Variante des CCDB zu ordern - ich dachte bisher dass nur die Air-Version angeboten wird?
> 
> Danke und Gruß



eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ok bleibtsch ebe leer
> Groetjes D-Lander



oder kommt inne Tonne


----------



## Simbl (4. Mai 2013)

Irgendwann machen wir aus deinem Laden nen Bikepark... nen Puffpark


----------



## phlipsn (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

mal ne Frage zum Steuesatz:

Hat von euch jemand nen Angelset verbaut? Wenn ja was für eins und wie sind die Erfahrungen? Fahrt ihr ne SC oder Dc Gabel damit?

Gruss
Phlipsn


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

kann jemand was zum Hinterbau im Vergleich zu Demo oder Session 88 oder sonstigen High End DH machen?

irgendwie möchte ich ein Demo, da ich den Hinterbau geil finde.
irgendwie möchte ich ein Ion, da ich Nicolai geil finde.

ob ich ein Ion20 brauch, glaub ich net. Ein 18er mit derMöglichkeit, auch mal bergauf zu fahren, wär wohl Ideal...

wie isn der Hinterbau von Ion18 zu Ion20 ???

Guru, sag du doch mal was...


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2013)

Also.... Unterschied Hinterbau Ion 20-18.

Ion 20: Drehpunkt recht hoch dadurch sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten bei zunehmender Progression! 

Wenn du ein Ion 20 Bergauf fahren möchtest brauchst du im Normalfall eine Nagelmaier  Getriebekurbel. Solange du diese im Overdrive bewegst ist alles gut. Wenn du aber den kleinen Gang benutzt und in den Wiegetritt gehst wirst du mit Pedalrückschlag vom feinsten belohnt!!!
Das ist aber auch ok so, dafür ist das Ion 20 ja auch nicht gemacht!

Ion 18: Für mich immer noch die Eierlegendewollmilchsau der Nicolai Flotte.
1.) Aufbau unter 16Kg kein Problem
2.) Kein Pedalrückschlag im kleinen Kettenblatt.
3.) Als 180-180mm Superenduro oder als 200-200mm Vollblutfreeider
mit starken DH Genen aufbaubar.
4.) Bergauf sehr gut zu fahren.
5.) Bergab sehr gut zu fahren.

Wenn die Bundesregierung per Gesetz beschliessen würde das jeder Bundesbürger nur ein Fahrrad besitzen dürfte, würde ich das 18er aus der N Flotte nehmen. Obwohl ich momentan mit dem kleinen Brüderlein, Ion 16, mehr als zufrieden bin.


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2013)

Ich schätze das demo so ein, dass es ausschliesslich zum runterballern geeignet ist..und der hinterbau wohl sehr plüschig ist...
Das ion 18 (und das Helius AM) sind die schönsten modelle in der N palette....wobei so ein bmxtb auch was hat 

Ich würd klar das ion 18 nehmen, ausser du wohnst vielleicht direkt neben nem park....sonst kann man mit so nem demo doch nicht allzuhäufig was anfangen...


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

ich träum grad einfach n bissel
s isch ja Feiertag 

ich hab ja ein Helius AC 29", das is mein Enduro
wobei mir da der Hinterbau noch nicht so Spass macht, wie z.B. am Fanes
was ja klar is...
Fakt is, das ich ein 29" für Tour, BBS und Enduro habe(n werde)
welches das in Zukunft is, kann ich noch net sagen.
neben meinem N sieht das Alutech Tofane lecker aus, das Speci Enduro 29" is geil und das Banshee Prime ebenso.
Da kann theoretisch also viel passieren in meinem Keller.

Ob ich dann dazu ein Fanes Enduro brauche, is die Frage.
Vielleicht is der Abstand vom Helius zum Fanes zu gering und da wäre ein Ion 18 mit Fox36Van180 vielleicht besser...oder gleich mit Dorado und 200 mm 

das sind die Überlegungen...
das Demo is einfach ein total geiles Teil...ich teste am WE mal eines
aber L könnte knapp werden!


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2013)

Prime, Tofane und AC sind ja praktisch alle All Mountain/Trailbikes....

Was meinst du mit BBS?

Ein 29' touren/trail/all mountainbike (AC) und ein 26'enduro/freerider (Ion 18) umd du hast schon enorm viel abgedeckt....da brauchst du denk ich kein fanes mehr...


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

wobei ein Fanes mit 180/170 auch nicht so klein is...

BikeBergSteigen, eine Disziplin die es früher gab,
früher, als es im Sommer keinen Schnee bis 3500 Hm hatte 

Ion18Pinion mit vivid Air und Boxxer WC wär schon was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (30. Mai 2013)

> Wenn die Bundesregierung per Gesetz beschliessen würde das jeder Bundesbürger nur ein Fahrrad besitzen dürfte, würde ich das 18er aus der N Flotte nehmen. Obwohl ich momentan mit dem kleinen Brüderlein, Ion 16, mehr als zufrieden bin.


 
Ich habe auch beide ION18/16, ich würde mich fürs ION 16 vorne/hinten 160mm Coil entscheiden...! das 16ner macht echt laune, mein 18ner ist echt nur noch für park einsätze da, für alles andere muss das 16ner her halten, 

mein 16ner (mit coil) wäre meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau der Nicolai Flotte

Gruss


----------



## Nicolai_16 (30. Mai 2013)

wenn du schon mit dem gedanken fanes spielst ! Wieso dann kein ION 16 ?


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> BikeBergSteigen, eine Disziplin die es früher gab,
> früher, als es im Sommer keinen Schnee bis 3500 Hm hatte



 

Fürs bike bergsteigen dann halt noch ein spitfire dazu.....

Der gute, du bringst einen echt auf dumme gedanken....das unkontrollierte denken nimmt bei mir auch schon züge an


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch beide ION18/16, ich würde mich fürs ION 16 vorne/hinten 160mm Coil entscheiden...! das 16ner macht echt laune, mein 18ner ist echt nur noch für park einsätze da, für alles andere muss das 16ner her halten,
> 
> mein 16ner (mit coil) wäre meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau der Nicolai Flotte
> 
> Gruss




Morgen bekomme ich ja meinen Vivid Air 2014 für´s 16er, mal schauen was dann mit der Fuhre geht.
Bis jetzt bin ich ja den Monarch (nicht den Plus) gefahren. 
Der macht zwar überraschenderweise einen ganz guten Job, ist mir dann aber doch ein wenig zu bockig.

Alte Leute brauchen halt ein bisschen mehr Komfort


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> mein 16ner (mit coil) wäre meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau der Nicolai Flotte



Für guru ists das 18er, für dich das 16er....nehmen wir die mitte

Dann muss es doch immer noch das Helius AM sein


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> wenn du schon mit dem gedanken fanes spielst ! Wieso dann kein ION 16 ?



weil ich ein Fanes habe.
und dazu hab ich ja oben ein paar Gedanken gepostet...
eigentlich is das Fanes total Geil vom Hinterbau her,
aber mehr is halt mehr, wie die Indusrtie so schön sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (30. Mai 2013)

ich hatte ein Session und war damit mehr als zufrieden ! aber total untauglich um mal nicht nur bergab zu fahren obwohl selbst umsetzen damit möglich war ,nur halt geradeaus nicht weiter als zum Lift ,der Sitzwinkel ist auch jenseits von ....Session =downhiller ,man sitzt schon mehr im Rad ,fühlt sich gut an ,fehlt mir aber nicht am Ion.
Das 18 er Ion kann das m.m. genausogut ,und noch so einiges mehr ,kommt halt auf die Konfiguration an . War jetzt mit 180/180 am Gardasee ,auch mal mit 1200Hm Touren ,ist alles machbar ! Sitzt sich auch ziemlich genial beim pedalieren .Paßt einfach....
So konnte ich zwei Bikes verkaufen(Helius FR + Session) und das Spektrum mit dem Ion abdecken


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

du hast noch ein AC drunter, oder?

PS: wann mal wieder? gibts BR dieses Jahr?

PPS:






in RAW oder silber elox...ja, ich will!


----------



## Simbl (30. Mai 2013)

Du kannst nächste Woche mein Ion 18 Pinion beim Guru probefahren. Ich bin nächste Woche im Urlaub und lass es so lang bei ihm im Laden


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

Ion 18 XL???


----------



## Nicolai_16 (30. Mai 2013)

> Morgen bekomme ich ja meinen Vivid Air 2014 für´s 16er, mal schauen was dann mit der Fuhre geht.
> Bis jetzt bin ich ja den Monarch (nicht den Plus) gefahren.
> Der macht zwar überraschenderweise einen ganz guten Job, ist mir dann aber doch ein wenig zu bockig.


 
bestätige ich so, ich fahre ihn aktl. auch noch, nutze den vollen FW aus, aber das ansprechverhalten ist nicht überragend, mein CCDB liegt aber schon bereit  



> weil ich ein Fanes habe.


 
oh sry mein fehler, hab irgendwie herraus gelesen das du eines willst, aber in dem fall.... 



> Dann muss es doch immer noch das Helius AM sein


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Du kannst nächste Woche mein Ion 18 Pinion beim Guru probefahren. Ich bin nächste Woche im Urlaub und lass es so lang bei ihm im Laden



fängt die nächste woche schon dieses WE an?

nochmal die Frage von oben, der Vollständigkeit halber:
Ion 18 XL?


----------



## Simbl (30. Mai 2013)

Bring ihm mein Rad morgen mittag. 

Nein ist Größe M


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

ui, ein Kinderrad!

dann bringts nix...


----------



## Simbl (30. Mai 2013)

Ja Kindergröße haha


----------



## timtim (30. Mai 2013)

Das AC hab ich auch noch ,stimmt ,das hat momentan ziemlich zu leiden wenn wir mal gemeinsam unterwegs sind .Das geballere geht doch irgendwann auf die Substanz des Rades,es ist halt doch etwas zarter gebaut.
Bist du denn fasmiliär noch ab und an im Harz ? denn Brocken-Rocken gibt es erst wieder Himmelfahrt 2014 ,hab ich grad gelesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

wenn mich die Holde mal mitnimmt


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

So...wer lässt mich sein Ion 18 in XL mal testen


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

Frag mal ihn


----------



## mtbedu (31. Mai 2013)

@Simbl: 200er Bos-Gabel schon eingebaut?


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

ich antworte mal für de Simblische


----------



## Simbl (31. Mai 2013)

------ich antworte mal für de Simblische --------

Ja gut, hab nämlich soeben das Eppelheimer Abwassernetz stillgelegt


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

Torpedo?


----------



## Simbl (31. Mai 2013)

Nicolai Rahmen hats überlebt, Kakerlaken weiß ich nicht


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Frag mal ihn



Wo wohntn ER?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

Er ist aber ab und an mal Samstags bei mir im Laden, da könnt ihr euch ja mal treffen.


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

Diesen Samstag vielleicht?

Bei dem Wetter hätt ich nix besseres vor...


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

Er hat sich angemeldet. Klär das aber bitte nochmal mit ihm ab.


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

Done!

Fahrt ihr am Samstag? Wasserfallspiele?


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr am Samstag?


----------



## mtbedu (31. Mai 2013)

> ich antworte mal für de Simblische <
Gefällt mir gut.
Mit AngleSet?
Wie macht sich RaRe Air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (31. Mai 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> > ich antworte mal für de Simblische <
> Gefällt mir gut.
> Mit AngleSet?
> Wie macht sich RaRe Air?



Ja antwortet ruhig alle für mich. Bin eh ne Woche weg 

Ja mit AngleSet, 1° flacher verbaut. Zur Gabel kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. 
Hab erst 3 Enduro Runden mit dem Bike gemacht, 2 davon bei schlammigen Bedingungen und Trockenbereifung  Vielleicht klappts ja nach dem Urlaub endlich mit gescheitem Bikeparkwetter. Dann kann ich eher was zur Gabel sagen


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2013)

für mich gibts leider kein Ion 18 in der aktuellen Form.

das XL ist extem kurz im Stehen, da fall ich vorn über.

schade


----------



## timtim (2. Juni 2013)

komisch das  , ich find meines in L schon ziemlich lang... 
was aber wiederum vlt.daran liegt das ich sonst ein AC in M fahre..


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2013)

Ich fands im Sitzen ok aufm Hof
Im Stehen gings net
Mein sehr hoch liegender Schwerpunkt hing extrem weit vorne
Dazu konnte ich beim Treten im Stehen mit den Knien an den Lenker wenn der nur leicht eingeschlagen war

Komisch, das OR hat ja scheinbar 628 mm

Liegts am Tretlager? Da is ja schon nach vorne versetzt...

PS: ich will nicht mehr dazu schreiben,
da es ja nur mein höchst subjektiver eigener Eindruck ist.
Für sowas erntet man schonmal in anderen Foren Anrufe vom Hersteller...


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Juni 2013)

Da hast du dich aber scheinbar schön einschüchtern lassen, wenn du dich nicht mehr traust solche Eindrücke zu teilen. So einen Anruf sollte man mit zynischem Lachen dicht gefolgt von einer harschen Zurechtweisung beantworten


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2013)

naja, geht im Moment auch drum, das es nur mein Eindruck is.
Andere sind ja sehr zufrieden mit dem Ion 18.
Aufm Trail bergab kann es vielleicht ganz anders aussehen.
glaub ich aber in dem Fall nicht...

Ich wills nur nicht weiter austreten, andere sollten vor dem Kauf selbst TESTEN und nicht nur lesen!


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> () andere sollten vor dem Kauf selbst TESTEN und nicht nur lesen!



Das ist richtig  ich bin nur der Meinung, dass man einander reden lassen sollte. Wenn mir ein Hersteller erzählen wollte, dass ich dies und das nicht sagen darf, dann würde ich da u.U. energisch drauf reagieren 

Und vielleicht hilft es ja jemand anderem mit großer Größe und langen Beinen wenn du deine Probleme hier rein textest. Der wählt vielleicht noch ne Nummer größer oder schaut, dass er ein paar Spacer für untern Vorbau zur Probefahrt mitbringt


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2013)

vielleicht bekommt das Ion 18 auch irgendwann diese "Forward-Geo" vom Ion 16 mit längerem OR...

wobei mein Test mir erstmal tüchtig Kohle gespart hat...
und ein Fanes Enduro steht ja im Keller
ein Luxusproblem weniger 

Wobei...mir kommt grad eine verdrängte Idee:
Ion 17 29" - die Pike gibts ja scheinbar schon mit 160mm für 29" und eine Dorado mit 178 mm für 29"
da kommt was zur EB, das hatte ich im Spargelurin!
Y-E-A-H


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Juni 2013)

Stay hungry, stay foolish


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2013)

ooooooh, da gibts noch vieeeel in der Nicolai-Frischetheke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones2606 (5. Juni 2013)

Hi. Ich würde, wenn es paßt, einen ION20 Rahmen in L (2012) gegen ein ION18 Rahmen in L tauschen. 

Sollte es jemanden geben der das gleiche Problem, nur anders herum, hat wie ich kann der sich ja mal melden.


----------



## pfalz (6. Juni 2013)

@der-gute
das kennst Du?


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2013)

Nee kannte ich nich 

Geil... die EB könnte interessant werden!


----------



## mtbedu (11. Juni 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja antwortet ruhig alle für mich. Bin eh ne Woche weg
> 
> Ja mit AngleSet, 1° flacher verbaut. Zur Gabel kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.
> Hab erst 3 Enduro Runden mit dem Bike gemacht, 2 davon bei schlammigen Bedingungen und Trockenbereifung  Vielleicht klappts ja nach dem Urlaub endlich mit gescheitem Bikeparkwetter. Dann kann ich eher was zur Gabel sagen



Und...? Die Gabel getestet?
Und gleich 'ne Frage hinterher: Warum willst Du den Dämpfer tauschen? Was kann Bos besser als CCDB?


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2013)

Bin immer noch nicht in den Park gekommen. Hoffentlich klappts am Samstag. Der CCDB war dem Guru seiner, war also nur ausgeliehen bis der Void kam.


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2013)

http://www.26in.fr/news/24591-essai-nicolai-ion-18.html


----------



## Simbl (16. Juni 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Und...? Die Gabel getestet?
> Und gleich 'ne Frage hinterher: Warum willst Du den Dämpfer tauschen? Was kann Bos besser als CCDB?


 
War heut endlich im Park. Gabel und Dämpfer gehen sensationell. Die stehen der Coil Variante in nichts nach. Mir gefällt der Void sogar noch ein ticken besser wie der Stoy und der war schon sehr gut.

Zum Rahmen: Da ich ja vorher den "normalen" Ion 18 Rahmen über ein Jahr gefahren bin kann ich natürlich auch ein paar Worte zu den Unterschieden zwischen "normal" und Pinion verlieren. Mein Pinion wiegt zwar über 18 kg jedoch ist dies im Park nicht zu spüren. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen der Pinion Rahmen ist besser wie der normale. Wahrscheinlich liegts am niedrigen Schwerpunkt und/oder auch an der Gewichtseinsparung bei den rotierenden Massen. Der Unterschied mag zwar gering ausfallen ist mir jedoch trotzdem positiv aufgefallen. Nachteil der Pinion Geschichte ist definitiv der Drehgriff. Ein Trigger wäre mir wirklich lieber. Hab auch das Gefühl das sich das Getriebe erst ein wenig einfahren mußte weil es mittlerweile deutlich präziser zu schalten ist wie am Anfang. Man muß sich aber selbst auch ein wenig umstellen, da es beim Pinion eigentlich einfacher ist zu schalten wenn man nicht tritt, wobei man ja bei einer normalen Kettenschaltung gerade das Gegenteil macht. Aus der Übung bleib ich zum Glück ja nicht da mein Argon AM ja Oldscholl aufgebaut ist . 

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf den nächsten Park Einsatz mit dem Ion


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich sehr erfreulich an! 
Und dazu sieht das ION auch noch geil aus.


----------



## Spletti (16. Juni 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> War heut endlich im Park. Gabel und Dämpfer gehen sensationell. Die stehen der Coil Variante in nichts nach. Mir gefällt der Void sogar noch ein ticken besser wie der Stoy und der war schon sehr gut.
> 
> Zum Rahmen: Da ich ja vorher den "normalen" Ion 18 Rahmen über ein Jahr gefahren bin kann ich natürlich auch ein paar Worte zu den Unterschieden zwischen "normal" und Pinion verlieren. Mein Pinion wiegt zwar über 18 kg jedoch ist dies im Park nicht zu spüren. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen der Pinion Rahmen ist besser wie der normale. Wahrscheinlich liegts am niedrigen Schwerpunkt und/oder auch an der Gewichtseinsparung bei den rotierenden Massen. Der Unterschied mag zwar gering ausfallen ist mir jedoch trotzdem positiv aufgefallen. Nachteil der Pinion Geschichte ist definitiv der Drehgriff. Ein Trigger wäre mir wirklich lieber. Hab auch das Gefühl das sich das Getriebe erst ein wenig einfahren mußte weil es mittlerweile deutlich präziser zu schalten ist wie am Anfang. Man muß sich aber selbst auch ein wenig umstellen, da es beim Pinion eigentlich einfacher ist zu schalten wenn man nicht tritt, wobei man ja bei einer normalen Kettenschaltung gerade das Gegenteil macht. Aus der Übung bleib ich zum Glück ja nicht da mein Argon AM ja Oldscholl aufgebaut ist .
> 
> Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf den nächsten Park Einsatz mit dem Ion



top! welchen park warst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (16. Juni 2013)

Wir waren im Bikepark Beerfelden. Bilder wurden auch gemacht, weiß aber noch nicht ob sie was geworden sind.


----------



## mtbedu (17. Juni 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> War heut endlich im Park. Gabel und Dämpfer gehen sensationell. Die stehen der Coil Variante in nichts nach. Mir gefällt der Void sogar noch ein ticken besser wie der Stoy und der war schon sehr gut.



Bist Du RaRe Coil schon gefahren? Habe bisher nirgends Vergleiche zwischen RaRe Air und Coil gefunden. 
Und Du sagst, Void kann mit CCDB Coil mithalten?
Tue mir merklich schwer von Coil auf Luft umzusteigen.


----------



## Simbl (17. Juni 2013)

Hatte vorher die Idylle SC. Soll intern baugleich zur Idylle DC sein. Ja, der Void fühlt sich für MICH auch besser an wie der CCDB. Dessen Air Version bin ich aber noch nie gefahren


----------



## cocoon79 (25. Juni 2013)

Hi ich hab mal ne kurze Frage. kam von Euch schonmal jemand auf die Idee an seinem Ion 18 ne Rohloff zu montieren? Ein Kollege von mir schwört auf die Schaltung allerdings hat er ein Reiserad. Er hat jetzt noch zwei Rohloff gebraucht gekauft und würde mir eine abgeben. Ich weiß nur nicht ob damit das Bike eventuell zu Hecklastig bzw zu schwer wird und ob das überhaupt schonmal jemand probiert hat. Was mich glaub ich am meisten stören würde wäre der Drehgriff...gibts da Alternativen??


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2013)

Die R passt nicht in den Hinterbau des Ion´s ;-)


----------



## cocoon79 (25. Juni 2013)

ok, dann hat sich das ja schon erledigt..merci;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (25. Juni 2013)

Aus welchem Grund passt die Rohloff eigentlich nicht?? Gibts da keine Umbaumöglichkeiten ala "was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht"? Und würde es überhaupt sinn machen?


----------



## Yeti666 (25. Juni 2013)

Da steht warum nicht bzw. nur mit Umbau...http://www.rohloff.de/de/service/fa...rgelenker_kann_man_die_Rohloff_SPE/index.html


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2013)

Die R hat ein Einbaumaß von 10 x 135 und das Ion 12 x 150mm und von R wird auch nichts angeboten um auf dieses Achsmaß zu kommen.

Sinn würde es m M auch nicht machen, aber darüber kann man sich streiten


----------



## cocoon79 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte hier so an die Kategorie "Unverwüstlichbike"...deswegen kam ich auf die Rohloff...dachte die ist einfach haltbarer. Da es sowieso kein Leichtbau wird meine ich das es durch die Wartungsfreiheit eventuell was sein könnte. Das Ding ist halt auch das ich sie echt günstig haben könnte. Bei dem Pinion liegt ja der Schwerpunkt im Tretlager, bei der Roloff verschiebt er sich nach hinten, aber durch ne schwere CoilGabel dachte ich das gleicht sich wieder aus. bei ner leichten Gabel hätte ich irgendwie Angst gehabt das mir das Heck beim Drop wegsackt, aber ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus, deswegen war das jetzt nur ne Vermutung...Was hat das denn mit der OEM Achsplatte auf sich? Würde das damit passen?


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem schweren Heck ist ein Gerücht, das sich gut hält. Ich habe beides hier und ganz ehrlich... ich merke kein Unterschied zwischen dem Rohloff Bike und dem ION 16 mit Kettenschaltung. Man sagt ja immer, dass so sachen wie HR versetzen schwerer seien wegen dem Mehrgewicht. Ist so aber nicht. 

Was aber sein kann ist dass die Dämpferperformance nicht so gut ist durch das Mehrgewicht.


----------



## cocoon79 (25. Juni 2013)

Welches Rohloff hast denn??


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2013)

was zur Hölle willst du mit ner Rohloff im Ion???

ich versteh deine Intention noch nicht...


----------



## no_budgeT (14. Juli 2013)

Moin, 
hat wer von euch schon den RS Vivid Air im Ion 18 zum funktionieren bekommen?
Der SetUp-Thread war für mich super abschreckend.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Juli 2013)

Ich fand das war überhaupt kein Problem. Das Teil funktioniert genial im 18er.
Fahre mit 20 cm,
M-M tune
Druckstufe 0
Sag auf ca. 35%

Gefällt mir besser als Stahlfeder!


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2013)

Mein Vivid Air funzt bestens und war sehr leicht abzustimmen.

Welche Probleme hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (15. Juli 2013)

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probleme.
Ich habe gerade eine Vivid Air da und möchte den diese Woche testen.
Und auf der Suche nach eine Grund SetUp hier im SetUpThread fand ich nur Kritik und nie Lob am Dämpfer. Wollte deshalb erstmal wissen, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, den Vivid zu testen.
Werde es diese Woche dann mal angehen. 
Danke


----------



## WODAN (15. Juli 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich fand das war überhaupt kein Problem. Das Teil funktioniert genial im 18er.
> Fahre mit 20 cm,
> M-M tune
> Druckstufe 0
> ...



Kann ich so nur bestätigen ;-)


----------



## timtim (15. Juli 2013)

Jo , Lob von mir auch ...


----------



## thorty2512 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Hab ne ganz andere Frage: zu welcher Rahmengröße ratet Ihr bei 1.90m Größe? 
Soll als "Tourenfreerider" aufgebaut werden!

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2013)

dann würde ich L nehmen


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2013)

Für Touren XL, oder ?


----------



## thorty2512 (24. Juli 2013)

ja  genau dazwischen schwank ich gerade! kann jemand etwas aus Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen sagen? 

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (24. Juli 2013)

Grössen-Suggestionen bringen oft wenig.

Vergleichs am besten mit deinen bisherigen.....
Dann mach hinne mit der bestellung....verschwindet ja


----------



## ichoe (24. Juli 2013)

also mal so für dich als richtung..ich bin 203cm groß und fahr logischerweise nen xl rahmen, passt mir hervorragend,ähnliches einsatzgebiet, lokal downhill aber immer auch uphill getreten,kleinere touren gut möglich, parkeinsatz sowieso kein problem

allerdings kann ich mich da nur trailterror anschließen..am besten probesitzen/fahren,alles andere ist schwierig,weil du mit deiner größe halt wirklich zw.L und XL stehst und beides gehen wird...

by the way beeil dich tatsächlich, denn wenn das 18er zum auslaufmodell wird,verliert nicolai wirklich sein schönstes und vll vielseitigstes pferd im stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorty2512 (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Ich werde mal zum Händler gehen und Probesitzen


----------



## VerdammteAxt (24. Juli 2013)

ichoe schrieb:


> by the way beeil dich tatsächlich, denn wenn das 18er zum auslaufmodell wird,verliert nicolai wirklich sein schönstes und vll vielseitigstes pferd im stall



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass kein Bike die Lücke schließt die das Ion18 hinterlässt. Viel interessanter ist welches Bike dafür ins Rennen geschickt wird. Vielleicht bekommt das Ion16 eine Einstellmöglichkeit auf 180mm?

Gibt es eigentlich eine Begründung warum das Ion18 nächste Saison nicht mehr zu haben ist. Designtechnisch das schönste Nicolai.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2013)

ich könnte mir vorstellen das es ein 650B Hybrid aus ION18 und ION20 wird.

Bisher gibt es nur die Begründung das nicht weiterhin an 26er gearbeitet wird.


----------



## trailterror (24. Juli 2013)

Ion 16 mit ner 180er einstellung; das wär geil!!

Grund...? Sie bauen keine 26 zöller mehr


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. Juli 2013)

Die anderen Modelle bleiben aber noch als 26 Zoll erhalten? Speziell das Ion 20...


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2013)

Ion 20 anscheinend in 27,5!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ion 20 anscheinend in 27,5!



:kotz:


----------



## kephren23 (25. Juli 2013)

nein definitiv in 650B! es bleibt wie gesgat nur das ION16 in disem Jahr noch 26 Zoll.


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn jetzt die letzte 26' bastion, die DH'ler und FR'er fallen...dann ists (vorerst) wohl engültig vorbei mit 26' 

Ich hätt nie gedacht, dass alles auf einmal so schnell geht.....


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2013)

Könnte bitte einer der hausmesse besucher nachhaken ob-wie/in welcher form die lücke zwischen ion 16 und ion 20 geschlossen wird!?


----------



## kephren23 (25. Juli 2013)

Ja ich empfinde das leider genauso, ich muss ehrlich sagen das ein etwas beklemmendes Gefühl hervorruft, das 26' quasi in 2 Jahre komplett eingestampft wird.
Schön wäre halt die freie Wahl 26 oder 27,5, nicht jeder kann sich gleich wieder alles neu kaufen.
Bin ja ansich neuem gegenüber nicht abgeneigt, aber mies das grad 7 riesen für mein erstes Fully übern Tisch gehen was noch nichtmal fertig ist und schon zum alten Eisen gehört.

Auf der Hausmesse wirds sicherlich aufgeklärt was mit dem FREERIDER wird!

Würde ja gern hin, na mal sehen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt die letzte 26' bastion, die DH'ler und FR'er fallen...dann ists (vorerst) wohl engültig vorbei mit 26'
> 
> Ich hätt nie gedacht, dass alles auf einmal so schnell geht.....



Anscheinend sind sich die Hersteller mehr oder weniger einig, mit Gewalt was neues in den Markt drücken zu müssen.
Das schlaue an 27.5 ist halt, dass man es kaum merkt und trotzdem alles neu kaufen muß.


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)

Danke 

Ich kann deine gedanken nachvollziehen


----------



## Jones2606 (26. Juli 2013)

Aber der Kunde hat es doch in der Hand. Einfach den mit Gewalt durchgedrückten Kram nicht kaufen.  
Aber leider gibt es zu viele die ihr Hirn nicht nutzen.  
Apple wird den Müll ja auch los.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2013)

Naj, ein Großteil der Firmen nimmt einfach die 26er aus dem Sortiment und läßt den Kunden keine Wahl.


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)

Mit nem solidarischen nichtkauf würds in der tat in der theorie funktionieren.

.....nur wenns bald keine 26er mehr gibt, bzw die zubehörteile mit der zeit wegfallen und du trotzdem ein neues spielzeug brauchst...?

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich irgendwann mal beim neuen wagen keine elektrischen fenster wollte  die option gabs halt nicht mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones2606 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja. Aber der Kunde im Hochpreissegment hat ja oft ein bis zwei tolle Räder.  Dann gibt es halt 2 Jahre mal kein neues. Und mit den teuren Rädern wird das Geld verdient.  
Wartet mal ab. In ein paar Jahren versuchen sie wieder 7 fach als DAS Ding zu verkaufen.  Und alle ziehen mit.


----------



## Joopie (27. Juli 2013)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... .......... egal ich bleib bei mein 26 er


----------



## fruchtmoose (29. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## US. (29. Juli 2013)

Ich nehme an, daß das ION 18 in Form des neuen ION 20 weiterleben wird.
Schon heute ersezt das ION 18 ja weitgehend das ION 20.
Vielleicht etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel noch, dann passts.

Das ION 16 sicher nicht. Mit dem Design sind 180mm Federweg nicht vernünftig realisierbar, geschweige denn 203mm.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2013)

....oder das 2014er ion 16 650b update wird grösser als erwartet, eben auch designtechnisch....? 

Aber deine theorie könnte auch zutreffen.... Oder eben ein ersatz!
Ich denk, wenn wir das neue ion 20 konzept gesehn haben, dann wissen wir bereits mehr über ne portfolie lücke oder eben keine....


----------



## US. (29. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ....oder das 2014er ion 16 650b update wird grösser als erwartet, eben auch designtechnisch....?
> 
> Aber deine theorie könnte auch zutreffen.... Oder eben ein ersatz!
> Ich denk, wenn wir das neue ion 20 konzept gesehn haben, dann wissen wir bereits mehr über ne portfolie lücke oder eben keine....



Dann müsste das ION 16 ein vorverlagertes Sitzrohr haben, neben dem stärkeren Rohrsatz. Damit ist man wieder beim ION18.
650B bei Beibehalt des heutigen Designs und Federweg (160mm) geht sich gerade eben aus, wenn man die Kettenstrebe etwas länger macht und den Sitzwinkel etwas steiler. Alternativ den Federweg auf 150mm reduzieren.

Interessant wird für mich nur der Drehpunkt der Hinterradschwinge.
Wenn der beim ION20 wie beim ION18 liegt, dann wird das 20er das 18er ersetzen (und wohl weitgehend dem ION18 entsprechen)
Wenn der Drehpunkt weiterhin oben liegt, wird eine Lücke im Portfolio bestehen...

Wie dem auch sei; das heutige ION18 ist ein vielseitiges Bike, das seine Eigenschaften auch in Zukunft behält. Ich werde nicht aufs ION 16 oder ION 20 umsatteln. Warten wir mal die Laufradgrößendiskussion ab


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2013)

Um wieviel länger müssten die kettenstreben denn werden...? 
Das wollen doch die wenigsten...ich zumindest bevorzuge ganz klar keher kürzere.....

Würde der radstand auch wachsen?

Oh mann, wer um himmels willen hatte nur diese überflüssige 650b schnappsidee....


----------



## US. (29. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Um wieviel länger müssten die kettenstreben denn werden...?
> Das wollen doch die wenigsten...ich zumindest bevorzuge ganz klar keher kürzere.....
> 
> Würde der radstand auch wachsen?
> ...



Heute ist bei den Kettenstreben nicht viel Luft.
Und zwar zum Yoke hin ausgereizt als auch bzgl. Kontakt Reifen zum Sitzrohr bei Einfederung.

12,5mm müssten die Sitzstreben länger werden.

Beim Helius AC kann man sich die Auswirkungen anschauen. Das gab es in 26", 650B und 29".
650B und 26" unterscheiden sich um 11mm. 1,5mm hat Nicolai an der Reifenfreiheit abgeknabbert.

Das Problem mit der Reifenfreiheit zum Sitzrohr wurde durch die gewichtstreibende Vorverlagerung des Sitzrohrs gelöst (Komplexes Frästeil analog ION18). Nur ist die Wirkung der Maßnahme auch begrenzt, wenn man nicht einen extrem sattelstützauszugabhängigen Sitzwinkel in Kauf nehmen will.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2013)

uwe

Schwierig nachzuvollziehen, wie man sich wegen minimalen plus an überrollv erhalten so viele neue problemzonen schafft/schaffen will/freiwillig in kauf nimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (31. Juli 2013)

Mal ein paar neue pics vom aktuellen Stand.
Habe einige Änderungen im Laufe des letzten Jahres vorgenommen:

Pedale Syntace No9
Felgen Spank Stiffy
Schaltung 10-fach XTR
Sattel Ergon
Stärkere Dämpferfeder
Schläuche Schwalbe Freeride

Das Gesamtgewicht ist durch die Umbauten doch auf 16,8kg gestiegen.
Glaube das muß sich ändern...
Habt ihr Vorschläge?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

Gabel? , dämpfer, schläuche (freeride schläuche braucht man bei ordentlicher bereifung egtl selten).FA ist glaub ich auch leichter als ardent (für hinten)

Die frage ist ob du bock auf nen air dämpfer etc hast

By the way....immer noch ein wunderschönen ion 18


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2013)

hau die bleischwere saint runter und fahr ne xx1 kurbel.
sparst dir sogar noch die kefü.
zur not die e13 xcx kefü zur sicherheit.

wunderschönes 18er!


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (31. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eigendlich irgendwo etwas offizielles von Nicolai zur Ausmusterung der 26 Zoll Laufradgrößen?


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10797849&postcount=333


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (31. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10797849&postcount=333



Und nochmal Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2013)

650b ist für mich so notwendig wie fünflagiges Klopapier satt einem mit vier Lagen. Die Homepage scheint ja gerade umgestaltet zu werden. Gibt es das BMXTB dann bald mit 650b oder doch lieber mit 29?


----------



## Ti-Max (1. August 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Kunden das auch so sehen.

Wenn ich Haarspalterei betreiben würde, dann hält mich Nicolai mit diesem Statement für ziemlich bescheuert, das habe ich nicht so gerne...

Na dann mal viel Glück


----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2013)

Tja,

vermutlich läuft es mit den meisten Kunden so, wie mit einem meiner Bekannten im letzten Gespräch. 

Er: "Hey Björn, hast du schon gelesen?"
Ich: "Was, wo?"
Er: "650b, ganz tolle Geschichte und in der Bike schreiben sie, dass die viel besser sind als 26 Zoll. Muss ich unbedingt haben!"
Ich: "Aha, warum und besser als was?"
Er: "Sage ich doch, viel besser als 26 Zoll!"
Ich: "Und warum sind die besser?"
Er: "Das steht da jetzt nicht so genau, aber die sagen, 650b wäre revolutionär und bald fahren das alle und 26 Zoll stirbt aus."
Ich: "Aha, ok. Na schaun wir mal."

Von dem Gespräch bzgl. 29er und Habenwillfaktor, obwohl er knapp die 1,70 m erreicht rede ich jetzt garnicht erst...

Naja, ich baue jetzt erstmal meinen neuen Argon CC 26 Zoll Rahmen auf und hoffe, das er wie die anderen jahrelang hält. Irgendwann muss ich mir ja auch Gedanken um Umrüstung auf 10-, 11-fach oder sonstwas machen, aber solange es noch Teile für 9-Fach gibt, sollen sie erstmal an 12- und 13-fach arbeiten, oder auf 7- und 8-fach zurück oder weiß der Geier.

Solange es Leute gibt, die das "Applejüngergen" in sich tragen, wird Nicolai vermutlich jedes neue Produkt sofort an den Mann bringen bzw.. unnötige Produktwechsel vornehmen können.


----------



## US. (1. August 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hau die bleischwere saint runter und fahr ne xx1 kurbel.
> sparst dir sogar noch die kefü.
> zur not die e13 xcx kefü zur sicherheit.
> 
> wunderschönes 18er!



Ohne weiteres nicht möglich aufgrund des 83er Tretlagers.
Aber schaun mer mal.
Hab mir eine XO-DH 83er rausgelassen:





Dazu eine XX1-Kassette und Schaltwerk:









Nabenkörper und Shifter und dann ein spezielles Kettenblatt ohne Spider mit spezifischem XX1-Zahnprofil von Wolf Tooth Components + Bashring.
Lässt leider noch auf sich warten, aber insgesamt würde das knapp 650g bringen!
Und ich wäre endlich den Umwerfer los, der beim ION 18 suboptimal funktioniert.

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Später wird man sagen, das ION18 war eines der letzten klassischen Nicolais...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2013)

Da hast du wohl recht.

Ist doch schon ein guter gewichtsoptimierender beginn!

D.h. Die xx1/x01 gibts wohl net in 83mm...?


----------



## US. (3. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> D.h. Die xx1/x01 gibts wohl net in 83mm...?



XX1 nur in 68/73mm. Bei der X01 bin ich mir nicht sicher. Habe noch keine eindeutige Spezifikation gefunden.

Andererseits sind nach meinen Recherchen die Plastekurbeln von SRAM eh alle baugleich bis auf die Beschriftung, bzw. Wellenlänge.
XX1, XO1, XO, XO-DH haben gleiche Kurbelarme, so daß man die Kurbel für einen 1-fach Antrieb frei wählen kann.

Man muß nur das XX1 spezifische Kettenblatt mit Spider verwenden oder eines der zahlreichen spiderless-Kettenblätter von Fremdanbietern (Wolf Tooth, Race Face, Absolute Black,...)

Natürlich geht auch eine SRAM-Alukurbel sofern man ein 73er Gehäuse (z.B. beim ION 16) hat.
Der demontierbare Kettenblattspider bei SRAM ist ein großer Vorteil!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2013)

Mmmh...interessant. D.H ich könnte rein theoretisch meine x9 alu kurbel behalten, nur halt mit xx1 spider und kettenblatt bestücken?

Das ding 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1397870

Ist auch noch interessant...aber ich befürchte auch nur in 68/73


----------



## US. (3. August 2013)

Ja genau.
Hier die X9 mit einem WTC-Kettenblatt nach Muster der XX1.
Hast du ein ION 18?

Also für 83mm gehts nur mit der XO-DH-Kurbel. Das ist ohnehin die einzig leichte Kurbel für 83mm abgesehen von der Clavicula.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2013)

Nee, hab keins....meinte schade wegen deinem.

Hat dieses wtc KB denn auch so ne verzahnung (dick/dünn) wie das xx1 KB? 
Ein bash bräucht ich bei nem mini 28er KB auch net mehr. Ist der ohne weiteres entfernbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (22. August 2013)

Hallo,
gibts die Dämpferaufnahmen auch in anderen Abstufungen?
Ich hatte mal was von -7 gelesen.Auf meinen steht -15 drauf.Wenn ich die umdrehe wirds wohl seeeeehhhr tief und flach oder?
Was fahrt ihr denn so für DH Einstellungen?
Dämpfer ist ein Vivid Coil mit 222mm, der in dem unteren Loch der Wippe für 200mm eingehängt ist.
Gabel ist (wird) eine Boxxer R2C2.
Mich würden halt mal Erfahrungswerte mit den Einstellungen interessieren.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. August 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts die Dämpferaufnahmen auch in anderen Abstufungen?
> Ich hatte mal was von -7 gelesen.Auf meinen steht -15 drauf.Wenn ich die umdrehe wirds wohl seeeeehhhr tief und flach oder?



Wenn du die obere Dämpferaufnahme meinst, ist diese von der Rahmengröße abhängig.
Für "normale" Touren in den heimischen Wäldern fahre ich 180/180 Setup. Für den Bikepark ändere ich allerdings die Dämpferposition auf die 200mm Einstellung.


----------



## sluette (23. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hat dieses wtc KB denn auch so ne verzahnung (dick/dünn) wie das xx1 KB?



Ja, kannst du doch sehr gut auf dem Bild erkennen. WorksComponents bietet übrigens auch eins an.


----------



## oppaunke (23. August 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Wenn du die obere Dämpferaufnahme meinst, ist diese von der Rahmengröße abhängig.
> Für "normale" Touren in den heimischen Wäldern fahre ich 180/180 Setup. Für den Bikepark ändere ich allerdings die Dämpferposition auf die 200mm Einstellung.



hmm, damit ist meine eigentliche Frage aber auch nicht beantwortet.
Rahmengröße ist M.
Durch das Umhängen des Dämpfers auf 180 bzw 200mm ändert sich ja an der Geo an sich nix bis seeeeehr wenig.
Mir geht es um die vorderen Aufnahmen, die man ja drehen kann um die Geometrie des Bikes zu verändern.
Das geht freilich nur in einer Position, da man die Aufnehmen ja nur einmal drehen kann.
Und ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß es verschiedene Dämpferaufnahmen gibt.
Bei mir steht -15 drauf, und ich habe mal was von -7 gelesen, kanns aber leider nimmer finden.
Und nun komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Frage zurück.
Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte in wie weit sich die Geo ändert bzw welche Aufnahmen die sinnigsten für DH-Nutzung wären?
Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort, wenngleich sie auch nicht des Pudels Kern getroffen hat.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du doch sehr gut auf dem Bild erkennen. WorksComponents bietet übrigens auch eins an.





ich denk mal die kettenblätter sind ja auch mit 10 fach (kette, trigger, schaltwerk) fahrbar.....?

brauchts dann (ähnlich wie bei xx1) auch keine Führung (oben wie unten)


und:

falls man doch mal auf xx1 Kassette, trigger, kette umsteigen möchte....könnte man das wt kettenblatt an der "alten" x9 kurbel weiter gebrauchen?

Danke


----------



## chickenway-user (24. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich denk mal die kettenblätter sind ja auch mit 10 fach (kette, trigger, schaltwerk) fahrbar.....?
> 
> brauchts dann (ähnlich wie bei xx1) auch keine Führung (oben wie unten)
> 
> ...



Von RaceFace und noch irgendwem gibts das auch. Das soll mit 10- und 11-fach Ketten (Race Face auch mit 9-fach, vielleicht die anderen auch) funktionieren. Kombinieren kann man das dann entsprechend mit den entsprechenden Schaltungen und Kassetten. Ich denke die modernen Schaltwerke die auf weniger Kettenschlagen optimiert sind sind da sicher der Funktion zuträglich, die aktuellen Shimano Zee Schaltwerke sollen mit SRAM-9-fach-Hebeln für 9-fach ganz gute Ergebnisse liefern.

Alte Kurbeln können weiterverwendet werden (wenn sie den passenden Lochkreis haben). Eine Kettenführung soll nicht mehr notwendig sein. Ob das dann allerdings auch an einem "rumpelig" bewegten, Bike-Park orientierten Bike funktioniert ist fraglich. 

Bis jetzt habe ich damit aber noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen, ich gedenke aber, das noch diesen Monat am 29er-AM-Hardtail zu ändern (Race-Face Blatt und Zee 10-fach).


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2013)

Dank dir.

Mein (billiger) plan ist aber schon wieder zunichte, da es sehr ungewiss ist ob mein nicht type2 XO schaltwerk ein 40er ritzel packt


----------



## sluette (24. August 2013)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Von RaceFace und noch irgendwem gibts das auch.



Die bauen aber "nur" ein Standard Ritzel mit 4 Loch für XTR oder den X0 / X9 Spider, nicht spiderless wie Wolf oder Works.

Ich meine die Innenbreite der Kette ist bei 10fach und 11fach identisch, bei 11fach sind die Kettenlaschen dünner.


----------



## enforce (27. August 2013)

Ich fahre an einer alten RaceFace Sixc Kurbel das neue RF wide/narrow KB mit 36 zähnen. Da es pro Größe nur eine Version gibt, unterscheiden die auch nicht 9, 10 oder 11fach. In Kombination mit 10fach X9 an meinem Enduro/Parkbike, habe ich jetzt doch eine obere KeFü nachgerüstet. Ohne ist mir die Kette bisher 3x im Park abgesprungen, mit nur 1x bei einem Sturz. Die Lösung hat mich bisher so überzegt, dass ich wohl das Wort "Umwerfer" aus meinem Sprachschatz verbannen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (27. August 2013)

Welches schaltwerk fährst du? Type 2?


----------



## phlipsn (29. August 2013)

Moin Leute,

ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mein ION 18 zu verkaufen oder einer extremen Gewichtskur zu unterziehen.
Aktuell: 200MM FW Saint.......... sprich DH-Aufbau.
Planen tue ich ein tourentaugliches Bike, welches wohl definitiv an ein Enduro nicht rankommt, jedoch trotzdem annehmbar leicht/schwer ist und dem Gewicht entsprechend bergauf geht. Wie schwer sind Eure tourentauglichen Aufbauten und wie seid ihr damit zufrieden?
Wie habt ihr Eure 18er meistens im Einsatz? Wie siehts aus mit ner 4-5 Std. Tour? Fährt das überhaupt mal jemand mit dem Bike?

Ich weiß viele Fragen.........

Phlipsn


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2013)

Ich fahre das 18 er auch im DH Aufbau mit 2ply Schlappen, Schläuchen und Boxxer WC.
Es wiegt damit 16,0 kg. 

Ein tourentauglicher Aufbau, mit Freeride Reifen, Singlecrown, 1x10 etc sollte also problemlos unter 15 kg realisierbar sein. Mit Variostütze etc wird's natürlich schwerer (braucht man das?).
Der steile Sitzwinkel ist top für längere Touren! 
Ausschlaggebend sind m. M. nach vor allem die Übersetzung und die Reifen.


----------



## phlipsn (29. August 2013)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

SC war mein erster Gedanke und so wirds auch kommen, weiß nur noch nicht genau ob ne 36 oder ne Totem, Bos würde mir den Rahmen sprengen.. 1x10 werd ich wohl auch realisieren, Mifre-Lösung. Sattelstütze wollte ich schon ne Vario da es bei uns halt viel hoch und runter geht und dann das ständige verstellen per Hand zur Last werden könnte.
Ich hatte fast 2 Jahre nen Fanes mit Totem und HS und war super zufrieden, selbst auf Alpentouren. Da möchte ich mit dem 18 wieder hin, habe halt nur zweifel ob ich das schaffe.....

Thx
Phlipsn


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2013)

Ich denk, das könnte gehn. 180er fox float, 1x11 ordentlicher reifen vorn leicht rollender hinten, 2xleichte schläuche und ab geht die post


----------



## US. (29. August 2013)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mein ION 18 zu verkaufen oder einer extremen Gewichtskur zu unterziehen.
> Aktuell: 200MM FW Saint.......... sprich DH-Aufbau.
> ...



Hallo Phlipsn,

ich baue meines gerade um zum "Enduro".
Derzeit hat es 16,8kg. Ist im Laufe der zeit immer schwerer geworden trotz zahlreicher Leichtbaumaßnahmen.

Mit Leichtbau aber ohne Leichtsinn sind 14,2kg möglich ohne Variostütze

Einige Anregungen:
-XX1-Antrieb bringt 650g ggü. Saint-XTR-Mix
-DH-Luftdämpfer (z.B. X-Fusion) bis zu 450g
-Gabel: Die neue 180er Metric wiegt 2250g bei 36er Standrohren.  Alternativ 180er Lyrik mit 2150g.
-starre Stütze bringt 300g
-Titanschraubenprogramm komplett 100g
-Laufräder mit ZTR Flow und Tune-Naben liegt bei 1600g.
An der Stelle ziehe ich persönlich aber die Grenze, da das bei mir nicht hält (habe Spank Stiffy und bleibe dabei)

So summiert sich einiges zusammen. Mit 14,2kg ist es zugegebenermaßen ein exklusiver Aufbau aber immer noch potenter als die üblichen 160er Enduros.

Bislang bin ich mit meinem schweren Aufbau alles gefahren. Touren mit 1200hm kein Problem. Ich weiß allerdings auch aus Erfahrung, daß ganztägige Touren mit Tragepassagen und über 2000hm bei mir an die Substanz gehen. Daher muß es leichter werden.
Federweg auf 180mm reduzieren bringt auch was uphill und fürs Handling.

Werde demnächst mal Bilder zeigen...
Gruß, Uwe

PS: Noch ein ergänzender Hinweis:
Klassische DH-Aufbauten sind eher leichter als Tourenfreerider, da der Antrieb deutlich leichter gestaltet werden kann. Mit XX1 hat sich das aber erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (30. August 2013)

Hi Uwe,

danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht!! Bin sehr gesapnnt auf nen paar Pics!!!!!

Gruß
Phlipsn


----------



## phlipsn (30. August 2013)

Moin Moin,

hat zufällig mal jemand hier eine 170er Gabel im ION18 gefahren, hab da noch etwas bei mir rumliegen sehen...........
Gewichtsmäßig wäre es aufjeden ne Option! Nur halt die Frage obs gut zu fahren ist?


mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. August 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Ich weiß allerdings auch aus Erfahrung, daß ganztägige Touren mit Tragepassagen und über 2000hm bei mir an die Substanz gehen.



Sowas geht bei mir grundsätzlich an die Substanz 



US. schrieb:


> PS: Noch ein ergänzender Hinweis:
> Klassische DH-Aufbauten sind eher leichter als Tourenfreerider, da der Antrieb deutlich leichter gestaltet werden kann. Mit XX1 hat sich das aber erledigt.



Wenn man beim Freerider Hammerschmidt und Vario-Sattelstütze verbaut gebe ich dir Recht! Freund von mir hat das genauso als tourentauglicher Freerider... da hat das Ding schon starke Bodenhaftung.

Grüße


----------



## mcgable (3. September 2013)

Aktueller Stand meines ION18:


----------



## Ti-Max (4. September 2013)

Sehr schick, ein echtes MTB 

26 Zoll, Kettenschaltung und nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## mcgable (4. September 2013)

so siehst aus  ... da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum .. und plötzlich gibt es keine 26" und ION18 mehr  ... krass


----------



## KHUJAND (4. September 2013)

mcgable schrieb:


> so siehst aus  ... da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum .. und plötzlich gibt es keine 26" und ION18 mehr  ... krass



guten morgen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. September 2013)

Hat euch das N schon nahe gelegt das Euere Bikes nicht mehr up2date sind. Am besten per PN und unter Androhung von Gewalt. ;-)
Da will man sich für 2014 einen klassischen FR für Bikepark aufbauen und schon gibt es nicht mehr.
Echt toll.....


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Da will man sich für 2014 einen klassischen FR für Bikepark aufbauen und schon gibt es nicht mehr.
> Echt toll.....



doch doch... in der nicolai stock liste ist ein Helius AFR rahmen drinn
sahne das teil. 


mein sohn hat auch ein AFR für´n Bikepark , er will es nie hergeben.


----------



## phlipsn (5. September 2013)

Will mich auch mal kurz einbringen,

habe meinen 18er Rahmen im Bikemarkt da ich alles etwas reduziere.
Wer also Interesse oder Anregungen hat, einfach melden.

Gruß
Phlipsn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (6. September 2013)

@phlipsn
Bin an Deinem Rahmen interesiert. Werde jedoch voraussichtllich mit meinen 174 + kurzen Beinen  (und langen Armen, daher M) Probleme mit der Länge des M-Sitzrohres bekommen. Ob es wohl möglich wäre den Überstand (Raw) über N kürzen zu lassen? Der Gusset müsste dann weg. Keine Ahnung, wie se dann aussieht. Dagegen spricht wahrscheinlich die Schwächung des Materials.


----------



## Elfriede (8. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> doch doch... in der nicolai stock liste ist ein Helius AFR rahmen drinn
> sahne das teil.
> 
> 
> mein sohn hat auch ein AFR für´n Bikepark , er will es nie hergeben.



Wie schnell sich die Zeiten ändern...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/229220-nicolai-helius-afr-grosze-m-kompl-rad

Kinder sind schon treulose Geschöpfe was?


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

,

Naja das ist auch schon 3 tage her!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2013)

leute... was gibts da zu lachen ? 


er bekommt mein Helius AM und ich bekomme 2014 ein ION 16 650b.


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

das wird ja immer besser


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)




----------



## Elfriede (8. September 2013)

Hängt ihn! Verbrennt ihn!


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bekomme 2014 ein ION 16 650b.



was ist nur aus dem UFO ST Fahrer geworden


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> was ist nur aus dem UFO ST Fahrer geworden



ja ich weis...  



kephren23 schrieb:


> das wird ja immer besser



glaub mir mit 650b bin ich auch nicht zufrieden... aber was soll ich machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)

Na ganz einfach: Erst ma abwarten!! Und nicht gleich, sofort und blind kaufen!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> glaub mir mit 650b bin ich auch nicht zufrieden... aber was soll ich machen ?



 also, ich fahre einfach weiter 26", wahrscheinlich solange es noch (vernünftige) Teile gibt. 
Ich vermute mal, das geht noch ein paar Jahre, mal sehen, wo 650b bis dahin steht.


----------



## boesA_moench (9. September 2013)

...fährt jemand eine BOS an einem ION 18?


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2013)

User simbl hatte mal ne bos SC und momentan ne BOs DC gabel...soweit mei gedächtnis mich net im stich lässt


----------



## Simbl (9. September 2013)

Ja hatte an meinem ersten Ion 18 ne Idylle SC und fahr an meinem jetztigen ne Idylle RaRe Air DC.


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

und was kommt ans ION16? endlich ne gelbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (9. September 2013)

Nene, wird ein Darth Ara


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

schwarz?


----------



## Simbl (9. September 2013)

Jap


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

quasi Stealth-Style? damit es an der Hausverwaltung vorbei kommt!


----------



## Simbl (9. September 2013)

Ja so in etwa  Das das Argon aber nicht mehr zuhause steht hat sie aber auch schon mitbekommen...


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

hmm warum dann nicht in der gleichen Farbkombi? dann merkt sie es vielleicht nicht, wenn das mal nen paar Monate nicht da war.


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2013)

Welches haste dir denn geordert. Das 26er oder die zwischenlösung ?


----------



## Simbl (9. September 2013)

26"  

Die Zwischenlösung war mir doch zu gewagt ohne vorher eins Probegefahren zu sein.


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2013)

Vor allem gibts von der "nicht fisch nicht fleisch grösse" ja auch noch keine geo daten!


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

und nur 150mm am Heck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (18. September 2013)

Hi kann man vllt ne Empfehlung für nen guten Dämpfer fürs ION 18 bekommen? Wieg knapp 115kg also wird Stahlfeder wohl Pflicht. Allerdings ist Bikepark nur 2-3x im Jahr angesagt von daher wirds eher als Superenduro aufgebaut. Langt dann vllt doch ein Luftdämpfer? Könnt mir ja mal ein paar Empfehlungen da lassen..


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2013)

Fahre bei ähnlichem Gewicht den Double Barrel Air, ist kein Problem.


----------



## cocoon79 (18. September 2013)

Also brauch ich mir da keine Sorgen machen...sonst noch Tips?


----------



## US. (18. September 2013)

Nicht in der Gewichtsklasse.
Hab nen Vivid Coil und bin super zufrieden. Tune M bei 200mm Federweg passt.
Für 180mm wäre Tune L für mich besser.
Bin gerade dabei einen X-Fusion Vector HLR Air zu testen. Vielleicht eine Option?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cocoon79 (18. September 2013)

Also ich weiß nicht was Tune M bzw L bedeutet...ich weiß nur ich will hinten 180mm..und schön straff möchte ichs. Ich mag solche Sofas nid sondern will ne Rückmeldung...


----------



## cocoon79 (18. September 2013)

Wie ist denn der X-fusion bis jetzt?


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Hallo Phlipsn,
> 
> ich baue meines gerade um zum "Enduro".
> Derzeit hat es 16,8kg. Ist im Laufe der zeit immer schwerer geworden trotz zahlreicher Leichtbaumaßnahmen.
> ...



@U.S @guru39 

könntest du mal weiter auflisten welche Parts du sonst noch verbauen würdest? Zb. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze aus Carbon oder Alu etc.
hatte über Speerlaufräder jetzt ein Angebot bekommen für ein paar Laufräder die dann bei knapp 1900g liegen würden. Ist das viel oder wenig?

Gewichte die möglich sind:
Bei Luftfederelementen sinds ja 14,2kg
Wie sieht es denn bei Stahlfederelementen aus? Muß ich da dann 1kg dazurechnen (angenommen bei Titanfeder)

Welche sinnvolle 1x10 Schaltung gibts die Gewicht spart und trotzdem stabil ist? XX1 kostet ja ein Vermögen. Ich hab in dem xx1 Alternativen Thread gelesen das es da ne Möglichkeit gibt was mit ner XT Schaltung zu verbauen und an der Kassette nen 42er Kranz zu montieren. Ziel ist ne breitere Streuung zu bekommen. 
Und noch eins: Kann man nen blau eloxierten Rahmen schwarz bekommen, egal ob jetzt Eloxiert oder Pulvergestrahlt? Nochmals eloxieren geht ja angeblich nicht weil das material abträgt?? Oder kann man das so gut einpacken das an den Lagern etc nix passiert??
Viele Fragen und ich hoffe die Profis hier können mir helfen


----------



## Elfriede (19. September 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> @U.S @guru39
> 
> könntest du mal weiter auflisten welche Parts du sonst noch verbauen würdest? Zb. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze aus Carbon oder Alu etc.
> hatte über Speerlaufräder jetzt ein Angebot bekommen für ein paar Laufräder die dann bei knapp 1900g liegen würden. Ist das viel oder wenig?
> ...



Du könntest den Rahmen neu pulverbeschichten lassen. Allerdings wird er dann wieder schwerer. Alternativ könntest du ihn abbeizen und raw fahren. Ich würde das Blau behalten und über Decals und Anbauteile was ansprechendes draus zu machen.


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Hey danke für die Tipps. Wieg im übrigen 115kg. Ich hatte ihn aber extra mein Gewicht mitgeteilt.  Ich bin übrigens absoluter Anfänger und es wird Anfangs erstmal fur Abfahrten, Touren und vielleicht auch mal für kleinere Drops missbraucht. Will halt noch ein Techniktraining machen...ich würde ja auch gern mal 2 m springen ( runter) aber ich stand letztens auf ner Rampe und da bekam ich Schiss. Ich wollte es ja als Superenduro aufbauen. ..jetzt wurde mir hier ja Stahlfederelemente ans Herz gelegt.  Brauch ich die unbedingt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Und kann man nen eloxierten Rahmen wirklich raw bekommen.  Das blau eloxierte ist ja nicht schlecht aber ich hab keinen Plan welche Farbe gut zu blau passt....sollte halt was neonmässiges sein ider irgendein krasses Gegenstück...


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

Es passt alles an Farben, man muss es nur vernünftig umsetzen.


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Da es ja der Rahmen vom Schneidi ist, werd ichs farblich wieder so aufbauen. hab mir grad wieder das Youtube Video angeschaut und das muß dann so passen.


----------



## US. (19. September 2013)

Hast du ein Bild?
Ist das nicht der Rahmen mit dem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr?

Guck mal in mein Album. Hab auch einen elox blau Rahmen.

Gewichte und Aufbautipps:
In meinem Album gibts auch eine Partlist älteren Standes.
Derzeit bin ich bei 15,5kg mit Verstellstütze, Coilgabel und amtlichen Felgen.

Die großen Stellhebel fürs Gewicht sind beim ION 18:
Antrieb (XX1 spart 600 - 700g)
Gabel - Coilgabeln liegen bei 2,7 - 2,9kg. Das leichteste wäre eine 180er Lyrik Air mit 2150g.
Dämpfer - Coil ca. 900g, Luft 300g bis 600g je nach Anspruch.
Luftdämpfer kommt aus meiner Sicht nur Vivid Air, CCDB Air oder X-Fusion Vector Air in Frage.

Bei den Laufrädern und deinem Gewicht würde ich Spank Spike oder Stiffy empfehlen. Je nach Nabe und Speichen kommst du auf 1900g bis 2200g.
Da ist also nichts zu holen.

Beim ganzen Rest ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen mühsam.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Elfriede (19. September 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Hey danke für die Tipps. Wieg im übrigen 115kg. Ich hatte ihn aber extra mein Gewicht mitgeteilt.  Ich bin übrigens absoluter Anfänger und es wird Anfangs erstmal fur Abfahrten, Touren und vielleicht auch mal für kleinere Drops missbraucht. Will halt noch ein Techniktraining machen...ich würde ja auch gern mal 2 m springen ( runter) aber ich stand letztens auf ner Rampe und da bekam ich Schiss. Ich wollte es ja als Superenduro aufbauen. ..jetzt wurde mir hier ja Stahlfederelemente ans Herz gelegt.  Brauch ich die unbedingt?



Bei dem Gewicht bleibt Dir wirklich nur ein stabiler aber auch recht schwerer Laufradsatz oder eine Radikaldiät, bei der du jeden bzgl. Nahrung eingesparten Euro in einen leichten Laufradsatz steckst. Wer sien Rad liebt, der steckt sich auch mal den Finger in den Hals.


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2013)

Be der 1x10 alternative gibts mehrere ansätze.

Die frage ist welche gänge du benötigst, bzgl. auswahl des vorderen kettenblatts und eben der breite der kassette...reicht dir ne 11/36er oder musst du sie ausbauen....wenn ausbau, dann wohl mit dem mirfe ritzel oder der general lee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild?
> Ist das nicht der Rahmen mit dem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr?
> 
> Guck mal in mein Album. Hab auch einen elox blau Rahmen.
> ...



So hoffe das funzt jetzt mit dem Bild. Die Lyrik wäre so mein Favorit, kommt halt drauf an was man mit der so anstellen kann. XX1 wäre genauso Favorit, ist aber scheißteuer, deswegen ja die Frage nach ner Alternative...die MIRFE Version soll ja noch leichter sein als XX1. Allerdings bin ich hier im Saarland, so richtig mit Bergen ist hier nix Das dein Bike 15,5 wiegt ist ja mal der Hit. Da sollten ja die 15kg mit der Lyrik und ähnlichem Aufbau dicke drin sein. Vor allem das mit der Variostütze ist ja mal richtig geil.
Das hier wäre übrigens der Laufradsatz der mir empfohlen wurde:
Naben: Hope Pro II Evo
Felgen: WTB Frequenzy I25
Speichen: VR/ HR Mix aus Race/ D-light
Nippel: Sapim Alu


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2013)

Geiles rad!!!


Auf dem pic erkennt man das steuerrohrmass nicht.

Sei in puncto gewicht nicht zuuu optimistisch...unter 16 wär doch schon mal klasse


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Was soll an der Mirfe Version leichter sein ? Die ist auf jeden Fall schwerer als die XX1.
Außerdem gibts die XX1 mittlerweile zu guten Preisen, man muß nur suchen. Kauft man sie komplett, ist der Preis sogar recht attraktiv.


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Steuerrohrmaß ist 1 1/8...geht ja nur darum dem Kollegen mit seinem Wunsch Swoop die Stirn zu bieten


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

Ne Alternativer Antrieb ist auch nich günstiger im Neuzustand. Also warum irgendwas zusammenfrickeln wenn du ehh neu kaufst?
XX1!


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2013)

Mal ne andere frage: gibts die xx1 überhaupt für 83er tretlager?


----------



## Simbl (19. September 2013)

Nein


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Hat das ION den ein 83 Tretlager? Wenn ja warum wird dann die XX1 empfohlen wenns doch nid passt...oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch


----------



## Simbl (19. September 2013)

Ja das Ion 18 hat ein 83er Tretlager. Und die XX1 und X01 Gruppe gibts nur in 68/73 mm.


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Dann fährst halt eine andere Kurbel mit dem passenden Kettenblatt. Auf die X.0. DH Carbon Kurbel sollte ja der XX1 Spider mit entspechendem Kettenblatt passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Na super...unn jetz?? ABER...und jetzt bitte nicht steinigen, das Problem sollte doch eigentlich mit einer anderen Kurbel ganz einfach zu beheben sein. da gibt es doch bestimmt schöne Alternativen?!


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> Hier die X9 mit einem WTC-Kettenblatt nach Muster der XX1.
> Hast du ein ION 18?
> 
> ...



Da hammers doch


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Richtiges Zitat !

Da steht:

"Also für 83mm gehts nur mit der XO-DH-Kurbel. Das ist ohnehin die einzig leichte Kurbel für 83mm abgesehen von der Clavicula."


----------



## US. (19. September 2013)

So isses 
Vielleicht komme ich dazu am Wochenende ein paar pics zu schieÃen.
Wie ich hier schon mehrfach schrieb, gibts von SRAM nur eine Kurbel, die gelabelt wird als XO, XO-DH, XX1, XO1 â¦
Nimmt man einfach ne XO-DH mit 83er Welle und schraubt das XX1-Blatt dran oder eines der unzÃ¤hligen Spiderless-BlÃ¤tter. So hab ich es jedenfalls gemacht.
Schaut dann so aus, wobei es hier an einer X9-Kurbel montiert ist. Geht aber auch an der XO
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10827520&postcount=1201

Zum Gewicht:
Hab 15,5kg mit einer MZ66 (2,9kg), 40mm Spank Stiffy-Felgen, Rock Shox Reverb und 2,5âer Maxxis Minion-Reifen.

Edit: Ah, San Andreas war schneller


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Mit 'ner 180er Fox Float gehen auch nochmal 500g.


----------



## US. (19. September 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Steuerrohrmaß ist 1 1/8...geht ja nur darum dem Kollegen mit seinem Wunsch Swoop die Stirn zu bieten



hmmm. dann bietet sich eine DC an. Die Boxxer Keronite ist ja gar nicht mal so schwer. Oder die BOS Idylle Air....


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Oder BOS Idylle SC.


----------



## US. (19. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit 'ner 180er Fox Float gehen auch nochmal 500g.



Genau. Ich würde sogar auf 13,6kg runterkommen mit folgenden Maßnahmen:
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air 180mm (2150g) -780g
LRS: ZTR Flow EX, Tune King/Kong, CX-Ray (1650g) -450g
Reifen: Onza IBEX DH 120TPI (750g) -200g
Sattelstütze Thomson (240g) -280g
Bremsen XTR Race -200g

Macht minus 1910g und ergibt knapp 13,6kg
Werd ich aber nicht machen 
Vorstellbar ist aber die neue X-Fusion Metric mit 2250g. Die würde ich für ein Freerider-Projekt im Auge behalten.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

13,6 wäre ja leichter als mein 16er , das ist nicht im Rahmen der Legalität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (19. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 13,6 wäre ja leichter als mein 16er , das ist nicht im Rahmen der Legalität.



ok, das spornt mich jetzt doch an


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

@US:: Metric....sehr gute Idee !


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Genau. Ich würde sogar auf 13,6kg runterkommen mit folgenden Maßnahmen:
> Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air 180mm (2150g) -780g
> LRS: ZTR Flow EX, Tune King/Kong, CX-Ray (1650g) -450g
> Reifen: Onza IBEX DH 120TPI (750g) -200g
> ...



Macht diese Zusammenstellung überhaupt Sinn für den Einsatzbereich? die ZTR Flow hat ein Kollege von mir aber ich trau der Sache nid wg meinem Gewicht, genauso wie bei den XTR Bremsen. Wie ist das mit der Foxgabel....das einzige was mich hier ja stört ist der Service. Ist sowas denn nicht auch selbst machbar? handwerklich bin ich ja nicht grad mit 2 linken Händen ausgestattet. Nur ist die Foxgabel wirklich noch für mein gewicht geeignet?


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Genau. Ich würde sogar auf 13,6kg runterkommen mit folgenden Maßnahmen:
> Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air 180mm (2150g) -780g
> LRS: ZTR Flow EX, Tune King/Kong, CX-Ray (1650g) -450g
> Reifen: Onza IBEX DH 120TPI (750g) -200g
> ...



Macht diese Zusammenstellung überhaupt Sinn für den Einsatzbereich? die ZTR Flow hat ein Kollege von mir aber ich trau der Sache nid wg meinem Gewicht, genauso wie bei den XTR Bremsen. Wie ist das mit der Foxgabel....das einzige was mich hier ja stört ist der Service. Ist sowas denn nicht auch selbst machbar? handwerklich bin ich ja nicht grad mit 2 linken Händen ausgestattet. Nur ist die Foxgabel wirklich noch für mein gewicht geeignet? Die metric ist aber air oder?


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Die XT Bremse dürfe gehen oder halt die Saint, wenns mal in den Bikepark geht.

Man kann auch die Fox selbst servicen, ist halt etwas komplizierter als z.B. bei Rock Shoxx.
Man muß aber eine Fox keineswegs so oft einschicken, wie ies im Forum immer wieder verbreitet wird. Und man muß sie auch nicht bei Toxoholics servicen lassen, das können andere auch. Das macht z.B. auch "Jeronimo" hier aus dem Forum zu sehr humanen Preisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (19. September 2013)

Ne, für DICH macht die Flow keinen Sinn, für mich auch nur bedingt. 
Wird aber dennoch gerne für Enduro oder gar DH genutzt.
Daher hab ich die Spank Spike oder Stiffy vorgeschlagen.
1900g mit Spike/Tune/CX Ray
oder 2000g mit Spike/Hope/CX Ray
Stiffy kommt nochmal gut 100g schwerer.
Mein LRS mit Stiffy/Hope/CX-Ray kommt auf 2100g.

Bei den Bremsen hab ich einen Mix aus Saint-Sattel und XTR-Hebeln (ca. 285g pro Bremse). Ist bei den neuen Saint aber nicht mehr nötig; die haben quasi schon den XTR-Hebel serienmässig und sind deine Wahl 
ZEE geht natürlich auch.

Gabel: Das Problem ist dein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. Keine Ahnung obs da überhaupt noch ne Gabel gibt außer DC. Möglicherweise musst du auf den Gebrauchtmarkt ausweichen.


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Noch ne doofe Frage...was ist denn DC?? Ich schau im übrigen sowieso im Gebrauchtmarkt bzw in der Bucht...manchmal sind ja Auktionen dabei mit Neuteilen


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2013)

Dual Crown - Zwei Gabelbrücken -> Downhilllgabel ala Boxxer, Fox40, etc.


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

oh nee...das geht gar nid.


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

kann man eigentlich ne 2-fach Kurbel auf 1-fach umbauen. Genauer gesagt gehts um die Kurbel..http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300965583064


----------



## US. (19. September 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich ne 2-fach Kurbel auf 1-fach umbauen. Genauer gesagt gehts um die Kurbel..http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300965583064






Hier kannst du dich in die Materie einlesen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601751

Bei deiner verlinkten Kurbel passt nichts. Weder der Lagerstandard (BB30) noch die Achslänge.

Also nochmal; das ION 18 hat ein 83mm Tretlagergehäuse. Du brauchst eine Kurbel mit der dazu passenden Achse, bzw. Welle.
Ferner hat das ION 18 BSA Gewinde im Tretlager und kein Pressfit.

Wenn du auf XX1 oder XX1-Style gehen willst, musst du erstmal wissen, welche Übersetzung du willst.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#

Zweitens: Der Witz an der Sache sind u.A. die Narrow Wide Kettenblätter, die die Kette führen ohne Kettenführungsgedöhns.
So was brauchst du entweder original von SRAM und natürlich nur für SRAM Kurbeln passend oder von Drittanbietern, z.B. hier:
http://www.wolftoothcycling.com/

Wenn du vorne mit einem 30er oder 32er auskommst, kann man auch eine Saint-Kurbel oder Race Face nehmen und mit einem Wolf Tooth Kettenblatt ausrüsten.

Wenns 28Z haben soll wird's schwieriger. Dann entweder auf Lockreis 64 ausweichen (inneres Kettenblatt) oder SRAM-Kurbel mit Spider wählen.

Und dran denken: Immer nur BSA, 83mm 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cocoon79 (19. September 2013)

Jaaaa....es muß unbedingt das Ion 18 sein welches das erste Bike ist das ich zusammenbaue....und ja, ich verstehe bei dem Ritzelrechner gar nix mehr


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2013)

Huihuihui....

Informier dich gründlich bevor du beim schnäppchen (blind) zuschlägst obs überhaupt kompatibel ist mit dem was du hast. Ist lästig, da es ne gewisse zeit in anspruch nimmt, aber immer noch weniger lästig als unkompatible teile zu haben und beim aufbau im frust zu ersticken 

In den tech sheets findest du die benötigten infos zu deinem rahmen


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2013)

Der Ritzelrechner ist auch mMn definitiv nix für Einsteiger, auch wenn er vermeintlich einfach aussieht.

Für das ION18 brauchst du wie oben geschrieben eine Kurbel für BSA Innenlager mit 83mm Achse.

Da gibt es nur zwei wirklich leichte:

die RaceFace SIXC (sauteuer): http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/raceface-sixc-crank-arms/rp-prod82843

oder die genannte Sram X.0 DH Carbon mit 83mm GXP Innenlager.


----------



## cocoon79 (20. September 2013)

Ja...die ist definitiv zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. September 2013)

Da bin ich ja mit meinem Ion 18 auf der glücklichen Seite mit einem 73er Tretlager. 

Ist mir aber auch erst bei der Montage aufgefallen, als das 83er Lager nicht passen wollte.


----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)

ahh stimmt an die Geschichte kann ich mich noch errinern, du hast den bronzenen, Fotoshooting Rahmen ne?
Das war gemein.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ahh stimmt an die Geschichte kann ich mich noch errinern, du hast den bronzenen, Fotoshooting Rahmen ne?
> Das war gemein.



Ja war wohl der erste Rahmen aus der Ion 18 Gruppe, die es jetzt leider nicht mehr gibt. 

Ist dann wohl ein Einzelstück mit diesem Merkmal.


----------



## Elfriede (20. September 2013)

Mit dem hatte ich auch geliebäugelt...


----------



## cocoon79 (21. September 2013)

Jetzt mal ne kurze allgemeine Frage zu der Befestigung einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze...ist es denn möglich hier ein Loch zu bohren bzw. von Nicolai bohren zu lassen um das kabel nach innen verlegt zu bekommen??


----------



## cocoon79 (21. September 2013)

Und langt bei der gabel ne schaftlänge von 18cm?


----------



## kephren23 (21. September 2013)

Loch bohren geht!
schaftlänge hängt von  vorbau, Steuersatz und steuerrohrlänge ab.

steuerrohrlänge entnimmst du dem techsheet


----------



## US. (21. September 2013)

So, hab jetzt den kompletten Antrieb umgebaut, neuen Dämpfer und diverses.
An der Waage sind es 15,2 kg.

















Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kephren23 (21. September 2013)

Tip top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (21. September 2013)

Sauber! Jetzt fährt das Rad von allein...
Sehe, dass Du Dich gegen Stealth entschieden hast.
Wie hast Du das mit der Dämpferbefestigung gemacht und wieviel eingespart?
Und der Kettenstrebenschutz ist weg: Keine Berührungen?
Wie lange hast Du letztendlich auf das Kettenblatt gewartet?

Für mich hat sich vorerst das Thema 27,5" erledigt: 'Habe letzte Woche von phlipsn ION18-Rahmen abgekauft. Werde demnächst meine Partliste reinstellen.


----------



## timtim (21. September 2013)

Schönes Bike US ...
Interessanter Aufbau ohnehin....


----------



## mtbedu (21. September 2013)

Meine geplante Partliste. 
Der Sitzrohrüberstand wird noch bei N auf 40mm gekürzt, Gusset kommt weg. 
* = bereits vorhanden und wird vom Helius FR 2008 übernommen.

Rahmen: Ion18 ROW, Größe M*
Dämpfer: CCDB Air*
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA (2007, Italy)*
Steuersatz: CC Angle Set*
Vorbau: 50mm
Lenker: Spank 777*
Griffe: unter 100gr
Sattelklemme: Extralight
Sattelstütze: 30,9mm, Reverb Stealth 380mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Titanium (nackt, d.h. ohne Bezug)*
VR-Nabe: Hope Pro 2 Evo (evtl. 2014er)
HR-Nabe: Hope Pro 2 Evo, 150mm
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Felgen: Spank Stiffy oder Spike
Felgenband: FRM
Milch: Notubes
VR-Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2,5, 1 ply
HR-Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,5, 1 ply
Innenlager: Truvativ GPX 83mm
Kurbeln: SRAM XO DH 83mm
Kettenblätter: WTC 28Z
Bushguard: WTC 28/30
Pedale: NC-17 SUD Pin III S-Pro*
Kassette Shimano XT 10fach 11-36 + Mirfe 42Z
Schalthebel: SRAM Trigger X.0 10fach oder Gripshift XX 10fach
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 Type 2  10fach medium
Schaltaußenhüllen:Jagwire
Bremsen: Trickstuff Cleg 4 MKII, 203mm mit Goodridge-Leitungen*


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2013)

@US: saugeil, bestes Nicolai hier.


----------



## US. (22. September 2013)

Merci!

  @mtbedu:
Reverb ist ja ganz gut, aber auch nicht so toll, daß ich mir noch die Stealth dazuholen wollte. Zumal es die derzeit nicht in 30,9mm, 150mm gibt.
Jetzt probier ich mal wieder starre Stütze; wenns mich nervt gibts vielleicht die Vecnum Moveloc. Hat mir auf der EB sehr gut gefallen.

XX1 ist schon sehr ruhig aber auch nicht geräuschlos. Hatte vorher aber auch schon ein XTR-Schaltwerk mit Dämpfer. Auf Treppen rappelts schon.
Mal sehen, ob man auf den Strebenschutz verzichten kann.

XX1 macht einen guten Eindruck. Endlich das Kettenführungsgelumpe los sein, kein Schleifen, kein Gegenschalten, sinnvolle Gangsprünge.
Muß dazu sagen, daß klassisches zweifach beim ION 18 alles andere als optimal ist (Problematik hier im Thread an vielen Stellen beschrieben)
Insofern versöhnt XX1 auch mit dem Rahmen.

Die Wolftooth-Teile haben 5 Wochen gebraucht inkl. Zoll. Sind aber 1 Tag nach Bestellung in USA losgeschickt worden.
Super-Funktion, Verarbeitung und Optik. Vor allem der passende Bashring ist der Knaller. Gefällt mir viel besser, als das nackte Kettenblatt. Gewichte in der Partlist.
Tretlager unbedingt 2,5mm nach links spacern, dann klappts auch mit der Kettenlinie.





Gruß, Uwe


----------



## oppaunke (22. September 2013)

Hält das XX1 SW denn die Kette so fies auf Spannung, daß eine Führung echt nicht mehr nötig ist?

BTW, meins ist denn auch endlich mal fertig geworden.Ich denke das ein oder andere Teil wird mit Sicherheit noch getauscht werden (müssen?).
Zu 99% aus gebrauchten Teilen zusammengebaut um das Budget nicht völlig zu überreizen.
Ist ein gebrauchter Conti Teamrahmen (ach nee...), den hatte ich bei Nicolai beim Tag der offenen Tür gekauft.Nur zur Info falls es wen interessiert.
Ich wollte gern eine flache Brücke an der Boxxer verbauen, das gibt aber der Reset Steuersatz leider nicht her.8mm fehlen...
Aber den Steuersatz deswegen raushauen?Ach ich weiß es nicht.Erstmal muß ich damit ein paarmal gefahren sein.Sollte die Front dann tatsächlich wesentlich zu hoch wirken mache ich mir darüber mal Gedanken.
Gewicht?irgendwas um 17/18kg.Soll ja auch nicht bergauf gefahren werden












Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. September 2013)

@US.:
Top Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut. Hätte ich mir ein neuen Ion Rahmen gekauft wäre es wahrscheinlich auch blau geworden. 

Ist die Spannung bei dem XX1 Schaltwerk ähnlich hoch wie bei einem X9 Type2?

 @oppaunke:
Auch ein sehr schönes Bike. Bin zwar nicht der große DC-Gabel Fan aber was für ein Vorbau ist montiert?


----------



## oppaunke (22. September 2013)

Der Vorbau ist ein Sunline, den hatte ein Bekannter über der alles auf Hope umgebaut hat.
Da könnte ich ggfs noch den Lenker was runterbekommen, wenn ich nen Direct-Mount ohne Steigung verbaue.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## trailterror (22. September 2013)

bezgl. kefü

ich denk, dass man bei der xx1 tatsächtlich keine Führung braucht. ich fahr ja mittlerweile type 2 mit nem xx1 ähnlichen KB und klappern/kette abspringen ist bisher ausgeblieben...weniger klappern als zuvor (2x10 mit unterer führung).  die ganz harten Strecken bin ich aber mitm neuen setup noch net gefahren....


----------



## mtbedu (22. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Tretlager unbedingt 2,5mm nach links spacern, dann klappts auch mit der Kettenlinie.



@US: Danke für die Infos! 
Das mit der Kettenlinie hast Du ja schon im entsprechenden Tread erwähnt. Aber 5 Wochen auf die Teile warten... Auf der  Homepage von WTC steht u.a. auch irgendwas vom Schnellversand über DHL. Werde mal nachfragen. Was hast Du für die Teile in  bezahlt? Per PayPal?

Das mit Stealth 150mm/30,9mm finde ich ebenfalls nicht prickelnd. Aber positiv denken: Gewicht eingespart - 700gr. ist schon superheftig.

Bei der XX1 tue ich mir mit den Kosten für die Kassette als Verschleissteil schwer. Mit meinem geplanten Kombi aus 11-36 + Mirfe 42er komme ich zwar nicht an das Gewicht von XX1 heran, doch bin ich trotz der Nachteile (Kraftverteilung) etwas flexibler. Kann man die Hope HR-Nabe problemlos umrüsten? War ein wenig überrascht darüber.
Das Gewicht von den Kurbeln ist klasse. Konntest Du sie ohne das Kettenblatt kaufen?

Gruß, Eduard


----------



## US. (22. September 2013)

Hallo,



oppaunke schrieb:


> Hält das XX1 SW denn die Kette so fies auf Spannung, daß eine Führung echt nicht mehr nötig ist?





> Ist die Spannung bei dem XX1 Schaltwerk ähnlich hoch wie bei einem X9 Type2?



Nein, die Spannung am Käfig ist nicht oder unwesentlich höher als bei jedem anderen Schaltwerk. Am Gelenk ist aber eine Reibkupplung, bzw. eine Art Klemmrollenfreilauf, der das Zurückfedern dämpft und bei Zugkraft am Käfig diesen "sperrt" bzw. mit sehr hohem Widerstandsmoment belegt. In die Gegenrichtung schwingt er hingegen ungehindert. Shimano hat ein ähnliches Konzept in den Shadow-Plus Schaltwerken.
Die SRAM-Schaltwerke Typ 2 sind m. Ktn. n. alle gleich.

In Verbindung mit einem Narrow Wide Kettenblatt ist dann auch keine Führung notwendig. Diese Kettenblätter verhindern seitliches Spiel der Kette. Ein normales 2-fach Kettenblatt hingegen ist so ausgelegt, daß die Kette möglichst leicht runterfällt. Also dünn, kurze Zähne und Schalthilfen.

 @Eduard:
ca. 125 für beide Teile. Guck mal auf der HP nach dem französischen Distributor. Dort kannst du einige Teile direkt bestellen.

X0-DH gibt's nur mit Spider und Kettenblatt und leider nicht so günstig wie ne XX1.

Reverb: Verzicht bringt keine 700g, sondern nur 270g. Meine Reverb wiegt 516g...

Hope-Nabe Pro 2 Evo lässt sich problemlos auf XD-Freilaufkörper umrüsten. War dennoch das Teil, auf das ich am längsten gewartet habe.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mtbedu (22. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Reverb: Verzicht bringt keine 700g, sondern nur 270g. Meine Reverb wiegt 516g...



Gemeint war natürlich nicht die Ersparnis, sondern das Gesamtgewicht von Stealth. Über 700gr wiegt allerdings laut TeileAufdieWaage die 34.9 x 430mm-Version. 31,6 dann knapp über 600.

Gruß, Eduard


----------



## US. (23. September 2013)

Absolutgewicht, ok.
Kindshock LEV wäre noch eine Alternative mit 150mm und fixer Verkabelung.
Werde aber wohl die Vecnum abwarten.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. September 2013)

Hab mit der Spannung von Schaltwerken andere Erfahrung gemacht. Hab ein X9 kurze Ausführung, das hat eine deutlich geringere Spannkraft als das angesprochene X9 Type 2. Am CC-Bike habe ich schon zwei X9 in der langen Ausführung gehabt, obwohl es sich um den gleichen Typ gehandelt hat, war die Spannkraft deutlich zu unterscheiden.

Bei meinem Type 2 Schaltwerk lässt sich der Käfig von Hand mit Muskelkraft nicht mehr bewegen, da muss ich das Schaltwerk schon in den Schraubstock spannen. Habe mich auch sehr gewundert, dachte zuerst an einen defekt aber es funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## US. (23. September 2013)

Ja, das ist klar. Ich hab mein XX1 mal zerlegt, vor allem aufgrund zahlreicher Hinweise, daß die Dinger gerne trocken verbaut werden und Knarzen. Dann die Spannkraft der Feder geprüft ohne Kupplung. Und die ist sehr ähnlich zu allen anderen Schaltwerken.
Wobei die Kupplung halt bei Zugrichtung auf den Käfig greift und die Auslösekraft erhöht. Also beim Gegendrücken spürt man die erforderliche hohe Kraft.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

Wieviel mm Schaftlänge brauch ich eigentlich mindestens bei einer Gabel?? langen da 194mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. September 2013)

Welches Steuerrohr hat dein Ion?
1.5
tapered
1 1/8
ZS44/56
?

Was für einen Schaft hat die Gabel?


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

Steuerrohr 1 1/8...Der Schaft der gabel wäre 194mm wird aber ausgetauscht


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

Was bedeutet ZS 44/56??


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2013)

Dich interessiert nur 1 1/8.


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

Zero stack! 
Aber du hast nen 1 1/8 EC steuerrohr


----------



## US. (24. September 2013)

Steuerrohrlänge => Tech Sheet Nicolai
+Stack unteres Lager => Reset.de (20,5mm)
+Stack oberes Lager und Abdeckscheibe => Reset.de (17,5mm)
+Klemmhöhe Vorbau (ca. 30mm)

Bei einem 130er Steuerrohr brauchst du also mindestens 198mm
Du kannst dir aber auch einen etwas falcheren Steuersatz suchen, dann passts


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2013)

Naja, ca. 40mm sollte man schon Platz haben für den Vorbau, z.B. für den Thomson, der ist 40,6mm hoch. Der Chris King in 1 1/8 hat z.B. einen Gesamthöhe von 31,4mm.

Damit liegst du eher bei 20cm Schaftlänge, mit 2 Spacern eher bei 21cm.


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

nen Vorbau kann aber auch 40mm oder etwas mehr haben, poste dochmal was du gern verbauen möchtest wenn du da schon ein bissl bescheid weißt.


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

ich hätte gern was in weiß elox...weiß nid obs da was gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

das geht nicht!


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

was geht nicht?


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

Weiß elox! Das ist technisch nicht möglich. Also entweder powder oder ne andere Farbe!


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

achso...wieder was dazugelernt. Na dann rot elox , mir gefällt ja der Easton havoc Vorbau


----------



## US. (24. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Naja, ca. 40mm sollte man schon Platz haben für den Vorbau, z.B. für den Thomson, der ist 40,6mm hoch. Der Chris King in 1 1/8 hat z.B. einen Gesamthöhe von 31,4mm.
> 
> Damit liegst du eher bei 20cm Schaftlänge, mit 2 Spacern eher bei 21cm.




Hi,

dieser Vorbau fordert nur 30mm Einstecktiefe:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2024

Wäre eine Option, wenn man ausreizen muß und keine neue Gabel will.
Vorbauten gibts auch flachere als Reset. Dann würde es durchaus machbar sein mit 194mm Schaftlänge.
Vorher aber lieber nochmal das Steuerrohr messen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

Steuersätze meinste wohl von Reset!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

Was ist denn von dem zu halten? der hat 8mm
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a17148/s-light-steuersatz-rot-semiintegriert.html
oder
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Steuersaetze/Tune-Bubu-Steuersatz::27878.html
der hat 10mm


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch noch was gelesen von Vollintegrierten


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

Oder eventuell ein Chris King...da weiß ich allerdings nicht wie hoch die bauen...wenn das ein semiintegrierter ist kann der doch nicht so hoch bauen..oder?


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2013)

Oh man...

Wie wäre es erstmal damit, die Technik zu verstehen,
bevor du Dir irgendwas aussuchst.

Dein Steuerrohr wird EC34 sein,
das heisst also 1 1/8 mit EXTERN liegenden Schalen.

oder meinst du mit "Steuerrohr 1 1/8" den Schaft der Gabel?

Vielleicht wäre jemand der Dir dabei hilft am Besten...


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

hier steht doch was von ZS oder versteh ich das jetzt nicht

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=42&output=html

Im übrigen habe ich ein 1 1/8" durchgehendes Steuerrohr


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

@cocoon79 ,

mach ma n foddo von deinem Rahmen, speziell einzZ vom Steuerrungsgabelschaftführungsrohr  

Und wichtig! Hier posten


----------



## cocoon79 (24. September 2013)

Hab ihn jetzt nicht hier, deswegen die Fotos vom Pc...denke man kann aber was erkennen...


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

Das sollte passen.

http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/UNTERTEIL/EC34/AH-34L-S-schwarz-Unterteil-EC34-30::1207.html


http://www.acros.de/datasheets/47.00.601R3S.pdf


----------



## cocoon79 (25. September 2013)

Soo...Steuerrohr hat 11,9cm...das sollte ja dann super passen


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2013)

Da würde ich lieber den King nehmen.

Wenn das Steuerrohr nur 11,9cm, paßt das doch jetzt gut mit der Gabel.

Da kannst auch einen Thomson oder Havoc Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (25. September 2013)

Ja der king wirds...hab nur gutes von gelesen...beim Vorbau schau ich dann mal..


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2013)

Welcher King?

Die untere Schale vom normalen EC34 NoThreadset geht nicht tief genug ins Steuerrohr...


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2013)

Ach, Mist, nicht weit genug ausgefräst ?

Im Tech Sheet steht ja nur die Mindest Einpresstiefe.


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2013)

Das meinte ich ja...oder spricht er vom SteelSet?


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2013)

Steelset ist doch Wahnsinn....einmal rein, nie wieder raus.

Was hat das Threadset genau ? 11mm verlangt Nicolai.

Ich hätte da keine Bedenken.


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2013)

11mm?
Dachte im 1 1/8 Steuerrohr sind es > 15 mm!?


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2013)

Achso, falsches Techsheet wohl.

Über 15mm ? Das hat Schlender bei meinem Pudel damals auch offiziell verlangt...nicht mal seine Teamfahrer sind das gefahren.

Welchen Steuersatz würdest du da nehmen ?


----------



## US. (25. September 2013)

22mm sieht Nicolai bei 1 1/8 Steuerrohren vor.
Mein Tip: Reset 118 HDAL

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2013)

Wenigstens unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (28. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Steelset ist doch Wahnsinn....einmal rein, nie wieder raus.
> 
> Was hat das Threadset genau ? 11mm verlangt Nicolai.
> 
> Ich hätte da keine Bedenken.



Das neue silberne Steelset fällt kürzer aus, da sollte das Entfernen nicht mehr so das Problem sein.


----------



## cocoon79 (28. September 2013)

Was ist da eigentlich der Unterschied zeischen nem Steelset und der Aluvariante? Nur das Material? Oder gibt es irgendwelche Vor bzw. Nachteile?


----------



## Timmy35 (28. September 2013)

Beim King hat nur das Steelset die erforderliche Einpresstiefe, die AluVarianten sind kürzer. Bei Reset gibt es auch die Alu-Varianten in lang.

Ich habe beide, ich finde die nehmen sich von der Qualität nichts, finde aber, dass reset als deutsches Produkt besser zum nicolai passt. Der Service von reset ist auch super.


----------



## cocoon79 (28. September 2013)

Acros ist ja auch deutsch...allerdings weiß ich nicht ob sich reset und acros was die Quali angeht unterscheiden...Acros ist halt deutlich günstiger...

 @guru39

kannst diesbezüglich was sagen??


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2013)

Acros kommt in der Qualität nie und nimmer an RESET dran. 10x mal feiner das RESET Zeugs.

Und der Service ist wirklich top, sehr schnell und man kriegt wirklich alles.


----------



## mtbedu (7. Oktober 2013)

@ US.: Wie bist Du an die (für Stiffy) leichte Felgen gekommen? Zufall oder Auswahl? Dürften zusammen (ohne Felgenband) unter 1300gr liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (8. Oktober 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> @ US.: Wie bist Du an die (für Stiffy) leichte Felgen gekommen? Zufall oder Auswahl? Dürften zusammen (ohne Felgenband) unter 1300gr liegen.



Habe sie nicht vorher ausgewogen.
Nach meinen Recherchen liegen meine Felgen aber im Schnitt von 650 - 660g.
Habe kürzlich eine neue Hinterradfelge einspeichen müssen, die ebenso fast exakt auf das gleiche Gewicht kam.

LRS ohne Felgenband mit Hope und CX-Ray kommt genau auf 2100g.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2013)

Da kann man ja auch eine Mavic 823 nehmen, die ist quasi unzerstörbar.


----------



## US. (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die hat aber real mit den Spezialnippeln 730g und nur 23mm Maulweite.
Ich würde heute die Spank Spike nehmen. Von der Maulweite auch mehr als ausreichend (gut 29mm), stabil und mit 590g annehmbar leicht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (9. Oktober 2013)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu meinen Umbaumaßnahmen XX1 und Dämpfer nach einer knappen Woche Vinschgau:

XX1-Antrieb ist super. Hatte vorher 2x10 mit Shimano XTR Shadow Plus. 21/34 vorne und 11-36 Kassette.
Jetzt XX1 mit 28Z. Kettenlinie hab ich um 2,5mm nach innen gespacert und liegt jetzt bei 54mm statt 56,5mm. Hinten liegt die Kettenlinie bei 52mm.

- Die geringfügig eingeschränkte Bandbreite hat sich nirgends als Problem dargestellt. Sie führt nur dazu, daß die extremen Gänge öfters genutzt werden.

- Der Schaltvorgang an sich ist deutlich einfacher, da das Gegenschalten entfällt. Und das war vorher oft notwendig, da bei mir auf dem großen Blatt leider die zwei großen Ritzel nicht fahrbar waren wegen Schleifen des XO-Umwerfers.

- Beim Bergaufkurbeln in kleinen Gängen ist der Pedalrückschlag spürbar geringer, bzw. so gering, daß er nicht negativ auffällt.

- Der Antrieb ist leise und zwar unter allen Bedingungen auf allen Gängen.
Vorher mit dem Shadow Plus wars bereits ganz gut, jetzt ist es praktisch geräuschfrei.
Den Kettenstrebenschutz hab ich gleich entfernt.

- Kette wird auch ohne Kettenführung unter allen Bedingungen gut geführt. Kein Kettenabwurf oder Mitnahmetendenz am Kettenblatt zu verzeichnen.

- Sowohl am Kettenblatt als auch an der Kassette bleibt deutlich weniger Schmutz/Schlamm hängen durch die offene Konstruktion.

Minuspunkte:
- Beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus entsteht ein Klacken durch das Greifen der Kupplung. Merkt man im Stand, beim Fahren aber nicht auffällig.

- Exponierte Schaltwerklage führt zu häufigem Felskontakt. Da ist das Shadow Plus unkritischer.

In Summe bin ich von der Funktion begeistert, muß fairerweise aber auch sagen, daß beim ION18 der Umwerfer besonders schlecht funktioniert und der Leidensdruck entsprechend groß war.
Ich habe noch ein Helius AM, das mit 2-fach super funktioniert.
Dennoch werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht mehr zu 2-fach oder 3-fach zurückkehren, sofern die Haltbarkeit mindestens auf 10-fach Niveau liegt woran ich aber wenig Zweifel habe.

Zum Dämpfer X-Fusion HLR Air:
Kann bleiben. Fahr ihn auf dem kurzen Federweg.
Einstellbarkeit ist sehr gut nachvollziehbar und gibt keine Rätsel auf.
Sehr aktiv, super Ansprechverhalten und das ganz ohne Durchrauschen oder Wippen. Steht mit etwas LSC sehr stabil im mittleren Federweg.
Bei Highspeed-Geballer unglaublich guter Bodenkontakt ohne wildes "Gehube"

Minuspunkte:
ION18 ist ordentlich progressiv; der Vector Air auch ;-)
D.h. daß erstens viel Sag nötig ist und zweitens der Federweg nicht ganz genutzt werden kann. Nominell hats ION18 182mm @70mm Hub.
Der Vector hat 69mm nominell wovon ich praktisch 60mm nutze. das ergibt nachgemessene 160mm am Heck. Damit kann ich leben vor allem wenn sie so hervorragend funktionieren. Der Rest ist für unvorhergesehene Stunts ;-)

Der Vector hat keine klassische Negativkammer mit Druckausgleich wie ein Vivid Air oder CCDB Air. Dadurch hat er ein deutliches Anrampen am Federwegsbeginn. Stört beim Fahren nur selten, da das Fahrergewicht ja dazukommt. Dennoch gibt's einige Situationen wo es auffällt, z.B. wenn das Hinterrad komplett entlastet ist und dann einfedert.

Ingesamt ergibt sich aber ein positives Bild, so daß der Dämpfer drinbleibt.
Meine Einstellungen bei 77kg netto (alles von offen, erster Klick nicht mitgezählt):
Hauptkammer 90psi, LSC 5-8, HSC 5, bzw. eine knappe Umdrehung, LSR 15, Piggi 180psi, max. Volumen.

Gruß, Uwe

Anbei noch ein paar herbstliche Eindrücke vom Vinschgau und die Gewichtstabelle zum Antrieb:


----------



## trailterror (9. Oktober 2013)

Gracias für den bericht, sie schönen bilder und eindrücke

Viel spass noch


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## US. (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke.
Übrigens waren erstaunlich viele mit 29"er im Vinschgau auf Tour.
Selektive Wahrnehmung oder macht 29"er Fahren wirklich keinen Spaß?
Die waren teils mit einer Fresse unterwegs....

Was da die Kaiserjägertrails und Goldseetrail mit 29"er runtergestolpert wurde, sehnlichst ein Stück Forststraße erwartend. Ich dachte immer, die laufen gut über Hindernisse. Jedenfalls hatten einige in Steinfeldern ihr Hinterrad mit einer Chipform versehen 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2013)

:d


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2013)

Also meines ging da sehr gut:


----------



## US. (10. Oktober 2013)

Ach du warst das 













.....ne, keine Sorge, waren überwiegend Plasteräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (10. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, das ist aber nicht unbedingt eine Stelle, die 29iger an sich in Probleme bringt, auch keine 120 mm Plastikbomber. Das liegt dann eher an den Fahrern...vielleicht auch an der Spezies Fahrer, die im besonderen zu 29igern neigen. 










....isch fahre auch 29"...u.a.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Oktober 2013)

der-gute  is aber auch nen Riese, der kann sowas fahren und gut damit klar kommen!


----------



## nmk (11. Oktober 2013)

US. schrieb:


> - Beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus entsteht ein Klacken durch das Greifen der Kupplung. Merkt man im Stand, beim Fahren aber nicht auffällig.



Wenn es jetzt im Stand klackt, wird es bald anfangen auch beim Fahren aufzufallen.

Manche Type 2 Schaltwerke werden sehr trocken ausgeliefert und zu fest vorgespannt. Da hilft auseinandernehmen, neu fetten und wieder zusammenbauen - es dauert 15 Min und sorgt für geräuschloses Einfedern.

Eine Anleitung kannst Du hier finden: http://bicyclingaustralia.com.au/2013/08/sram-type-2-overhaul


----------



## US. (11. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschön.
Das habe ich breits gemacht. Mein XX1-Schaltwerk war von Werk aus bereits geschmiert. Habs dennoch komplett zerlegt und neu großzügig gefettet. Es klackt dennoch beim Einfedern im Stand.
Ist bislang aber nicht stärker geworden und beim Fahren nicht auffällig.
Mal sehen, ob das so bleibt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2013)

zu dem xx1 schaltwerk... gibt es da einen lange und eine kurze version ?


----------



## US. (11. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zu dem xx1 schaltwerk... gibt es da einen lange und eine kurze version ?



Nein, würde auch keinen Sinn machen. Das funktioniert ja nur mit der XX1-Kassette und die benötigt eine bestimmte Kapazität und damit auch Käfiglänge.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2013)

danke Uwe... dann hab ich ja das richtige hier.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2013)

Ein kurzes wird wohl erst für den DH Bereich kommen.


----------



## mtbedu (11. Oktober 2013)

(Hat sich erledigt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (19. Oktober 2013)

@US.: Meinst Du, ich komme bei Wolftoothkombi Kettenblatt + Bash mit 8,5mm Kettenblattschraube aus? Brauche doch für 2fach. Wolftooth schreibt: "Any Single Speed bolts will work (or bolts with spacers)". Was hast Du drauf?

Zur Steckachse: Im Mai hast Du beschrieben, wie Du den Innensechskant auf 8mm vergrößert hast. Ich hab's nicht ganz kapiert. Was hast Du genau gedreht?

Gruß, Eduard


----------



## US. (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Eduard,

anbei meine Lösung für die Steckachse:





Die Aluachse frisst sich gern im Aluausfallende vor allem wenn man nicht vor jedem Anziehen fettet, was unterwegs ja nicht immer möglich ist.
Das Ausreissen der unterdimensionierten 6er Inbusaufnahme damit vorprogrammiert.

So wird's gemacht:
Achse außen plandrehen, Inbus-Loch auf 8mm erweitern (ausdrehen) und Fase dran.
Alten 8mm-Inbusschlüssel (Ikea oder so) abflexen oder absägen, so daß nur noch ein Inbusstift übrig ist. Eine Seite planschleifen auf der Schleifmaschine, so daß ein scharfkantiger Grat entsteht.
Danach den Inbusstift einfach in die auf 8mm ausgebohrte Nicolai-Achse mit dem Hammer einschlagen. Rausziehen, evtl auch wiederholen.

Dann noch eine passende Messingbeilagscheibe suchen oder drehen. Die kommt unter den Kopf der Achse um die Reibung beim Anziehen zu minimieren.

Fertig. Achse geht anschließend spielend leicht auf und zu mit dem Mini-Lezyne-Tool. Keine sorge mehr vor ausgerissenem Inbus nötig.

Zum Kettenblatt:
Habe mir alte Kettenblattschrauben und Hülsenmuttern abgedreht.
Gibt's auch fertig, z.B. von Problem Solvers:
http://www.bike-components.de/advan...%20kettenblattschrauben%20f%FCr%20singlespeed

Definitiv werden kurze Hülsenmittern benötigt, da ja kein Spider wie bei einer normalen Kurbel vorhanden ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mtbedu (20. Oktober 2013)

Danke Uwe,

werde nach den Ferien mich der Sache annehmen. 
Gleich geht es vorerst nach Süden. Wohl das letzte mal für mein Helius FR, danach ION18.
Gruß, Eduard


----------



## mtbedu (15. November 2013)

US. schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt den kompletten Antrieb umgebaut, neuen Dämpfer und diverses.
> An der Waage sind es 15,2 kg.



 @US.: Hast Du beide Minions in Laufrichtung aufgezogen?
Meine können in selber Kombi gewichtsmäßig bei weitem nicht mit Deinen  mithalten: 3C 874g, MP 892g...
Gruß, Eduard


----------



## US. (15. November 2013)

Hallo Eduard,

meine wogen neu 834g und 854g. Das sind anscheinend ausgesprochen leichte Exemplare. Ich habe auch noch einen Highroller II Super Tacky 2-ply mit 1085g 
Beide in Laufrichtung aufgezogen um Bremstraktion zu haben. Würde das anders auch nicht empfehlen, da die Bremstraktion ohnehin nicht die große Stärke ist und andersrum auch der Rollwiderstand steigen würde.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mtbedu (15. November 2013)

@US.
Danke Uwe,

das mit dem Reifengewicht wurmt mich schon. Da werde ich mir sicherlich was einfallen lassen 

Du fährst doch die Saint Bremse und hast vermutlich am HR als Adapter +63 SM-MA-R203P/S. Ich fahre hinten Cleg 4 MKII 203mm mit dem sauschweren Trickstuff-Adapter +63 (48g) http://www.bike-components.de/produ...pter-IS-2000-Rahmen-auf-PM-Bremse--63mm-.html
Hast Du eine Idee, ob da was Leichteres passen könnte? Ich habe schon mit Hope HBMG +63 (27g) liebäugelt, im Glauben, die Adapter wären genormt. http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1991-7466/hope-scheibenbremsadapter-adapter-g Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein. Deine Shimano?

Gruß, Eduard

Ups - ich sehe gerade, du fährst hinten eine 180er Scheibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (16. November 2013)

Ich hab den Adapter:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1080/shimano-scheibenbremsadapter-sm-ma90-r180p-s

Günstig und leicht mit 18g.
Habe aber auch nur ne 180er Scheibe hinten und benötige einen PM-Adapter +40

Die Adapter sind aus meiner Sicht alle kompatibel. Wichtig ist nur IS auf PM und das richtige Offset-Maß. Z.B. +40 für eine 180er Scheibe.

Trickstuff hat auch einen Leichtbauadapter (16g) allerdings nur für 180er Scheiben.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## monsterchen (17. November 2013)

Im Herbst wird alles so schön bunt......


----------



## mtbedu (17. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht!! - Ist ja eine schicke, bunte Genaralüberholung.


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. November 2013)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Im Herbst wird alles so schön bunt......



Oh, das gefällt mit richtig gut!


----------



## monsterchen (17. November 2013)

Dankeschön , und hier noch mal von der Seite......


----------



## provester (17. November 2013)

@ monsterchen

genau meine Farbe


----------



## mtbedu (20. November 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Hallo Eduard,
> 
> meine wogen neu 834g und 854g. Das sind anscheinend ausgesprochen leichte Exemplare. Ich habe auch noch einen Highroller II Super Tacky 2-ply mit 1085g
> Beide in Laufrichtung aufgezogen um Bremstraktion zu haben. Würde das anders auch nicht empfehlen, da die Bremstraktion ohnehin nicht die große Stärke ist und andersrum auch der Rollwiderstand steigen würde.
> ...



Hab' mir mit dem Gewicht was einfallen lassen: 3C 845g, MP 851g 

Wie hast Du es mit der Zugführung oberhalb des Dämpfers gemacht? Kann man auf den Fotos nicht erkennen, da alle von rechts. Sieht so aus, als ob Du da keine Klemmung hast. 

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin: Welche Dämpferschrauben hast Du ersetzt? 

Gruß, Eduard


----------



## timtim (20. November 2013)

Schick ,der grüne Hobel


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. November 2013)

Schönes grünes Ion.


----------



## US. (22. November 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Hab' mir mit dem Gewicht was einfallen lassen: 3C 845g, MP 851g
> 
> Wie hast Du es mit der Zugführung oberhalb des Dämpfers gemacht? Kann man auf den Fotos nicht erkennen, da alle von rechts. Sieht so aus, als ob Du da keine Klemmung hast.
> 
> ...



Müsste man hier doch sehen. Habe keine Schelle dort, obwohl das damals mein Wunsch war. Inzwischen scheint es Standard zu sein.
Geht aber auch so ganz gut wie man sieht.





Dämpferschrauben sind Titan von Jäger-Motorsport. Ebenso die Verschraubung der Dämpferaufnahme vorne, die Verschraubung der Wippe, sowie das Ausfallende.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (18. Januar 2014)

Fährt jmd den CCDB (Coil) und kann mir dafür ein Grund-Setup mitteilen.
Danke und Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. Januar 2014)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Fährt jmd den CCDB (Coil) und kann mir dafür ein Grund-Setup mitteilen.
> Danke und Grüße
> Manuel



Fahre ebenfalls den CCDB Coil im Ion 18 und habe auch lange nach einem Grundsetup gesucht und leider nichts gefunden. Habe mir dann den DB Field Guide ausgedruckt und mal das Grundsetup vom Torque FRX ausprobiert. Bei dem Setup habe ich nur noch wenig geändert, wenn ich mein Setup Blatt finde kann ich dir die Einstellungen noch mitteilen.

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes
http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/double-barrel/DB_Field_guide.pdf


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Januar 2014)

Hey, 
will jemand evtl sein Ion 18 los werden, vorzugsweise in S?
Dann meldet euch.


----------



## Simbl (22. Januar 2014)

Ich verkauf eins in M


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Januar 2014)

wird mir mit 1,70m leider zu groß sein.


----------



## NorwegianWood (26. Januar 2014)

Frage zur Geometrie des ION 18 / Hilfe bei Customlösung:

Hintergrund:
Möchte mir (1,86m SL86cm) evtl. noch ein ION 18 aufbauen bzw. einen Rahmen bauen lassen, der sich am Konzept FR/MINI DH des ION 18 orientiert.
Wichtig ist mir, dass ich den Rahmen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste konsequent als Freerider in 180mm (mit SC) und als DHer in 200mm (mit DC) fahren kann und nicht wie beim ION 20 auf DH beschränkt bin.

Vorrangig soll das Rad artgerecht ähnlich wie im verlinkten Video bewegt/eingesetzt werden, darum möchte ich einen eher längeren reach, langen Radstand und eher flacheren stack haben, also Laufruhe & Stabilität anstatt Wendigkeit.


Wie beurteilt ihr den relativ kurzen reach in Verbindung mit dem großen stack des Ion 18.
In Größe L hat das 18er 426mm reach und 615mm stack, das Ion 16 in der gleichen Größe hat bei minimal längerem Oberrohr 441mm reach und 588mm stack.

Ich habe hier im Forum den Begriff "forward"-Geometrie gelesen, wie verhält sich das ION 18 dazu.
Was genau ist mit dieser "forward"Geometrie gemeint?

Wie seht ihr das, sitze ich beim ION 18 wirklich gut im Bike?

Wie könnte ich bei einem Custom Rahmen die Geometrie auf Grundlage des ION 18 sinnvoll an die angesprochenen "Forward" Geometrie und auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen?
Welche Rahmengrößen des 18ers fahren die Größeren unter euch, bin selbst 186cm SL86cm.

Danke für eure Mithilfe und Ideen!


----------



## trailterror (26. Januar 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Frage zur Geometrie des ION 18 / Hilfe bei Customlösung:
> 
> Hintergrund:
> Möchte mir (1,86m SL86cm) evtl. noch ein ION 18 aufbauen bzw. einen Rahmen bauen lassen, der sich am Konzept FR/MINI DH des ION 18 orientiert.
> ...


----------



## trailterror (26. Januar 2014)

Bzgl. Stack: da war die welt noch in ordnung 

Meine gedankenzüge:

FF geometrie: langer hauptrahmen mit kurzem vorbau.

Ich glaub das oberrohr kommt einem im verhältnis zum reach länger vor weil beim ion 18 (wegen dem massiven fw hinten in kombi mit dem geraden sitzrohr) das sitzrohr nach vorn versetzt ist, also nicht im tretlager mündet, so relativ flach ausfällt...

Ohne gewähr....


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. Januar 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das, sitze ich beim ION 18 wirklich gut im Bike?
> 
> Wie könnte ich bei einem Custom Rahmen die Geometrie auf Grundlage des ION 18 sinnvoll an die angesprochenen "Forward" Geometrie und auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen?
> Welche Rahmengrößen des 18ers fahren die Größeren unter euch, bin selbst 186cm SL86cm.
> ...



Wie dir vielleicht nicht entgangen ist, befindet sich das Ion 18 nicht mehr im Programm von Nicolai.

Zu der Custom Geometrie kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich fahre eins mit Standard Geometrie. Allerdings kann ich was zur Größe beitragen. Habe mich für ein Rahmen in Größe L entschieden, bei einer Körpergröße von 1,90m und einer Schrittlänge von 88cm. Ich wollte in erster Linie ein recht agiles Freeride-Bike was auch auf verwinkelten Trails gutmütig ist. Fahre es mit einer 180er SC Gabel und Coil Dämpfer. Dämpfer im Bikepark auf 200er Position für "Touren" 180er Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorwegianWood (26. Januar 2014)

Dass das ION 18 nicht mehr im Programm ist, ist (leider) klar, ich hoffe aber das die Jungs bei Nicolai mir mit der Custom Option trotzdem noch eins oder was ähnliches bauen, bzw. ich einen gebrauchten Rahmen finde!

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten, evtl. können ja andere noch was beitragen


----------



## US. (30. Januar 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir, dass ich den Rahmen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste konsequent als Freerider in 180mm (mit SC) und als DHer in 200mm (mit DC) fahren kann und nicht wie beim ION 20 auf DH beschränkt bin.
> 
> Wie beurteilt ihr den relativ kurzen reach in Verbindung mit dem großen stack des Ion 18.
> In Größe L hat das 18er 426mm reach und 615mm stack, das Ion 16 in der gleichen Größe hat bei minimal längerem Oberrohr 441mm reach und 588mm stack.


 
Hi,

der Stack beim ION 18 ist vor allem deswegen größer als beim ION16, da auch die einzubauende Gabel 20mm länger ist!
Wenn du im ION18 und ION16 die identische Gabel verbaust, beträgt der Stackunterschied nur noch 10mm.

Bei aller Liebe zum flachen Stack kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das ION18 zu hoch ist, zumindest nicht mit einer SC-Gabel.
Für die meisten ist eher der Stack vom ION16 zu flach (in Verbindung mit einer 160er Gabel). Sieht man an den hübschen Spacertürmen ;-)

Der Reach ist nach heutigen Maßstäben eher kurz, das ist richtig. Für Custommade aber kein Problem. Würde an deiner Stelle einen Rahmen in XL-Länge nehmen mit M-Sitzrohr.

Für mich (180cm, SL 87cm) passt die Geometrie in "M", käme mit 20mm mehr Länge aber sicher genausogut zurecht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## reflux (30. Januar 2014)

US. schrieb:


> Müsste man hier doch sehen. Habe keine Schelle dort, obwohl das damals mein Wunsch war. Inzwischen scheint es Standard zu sein.
> Geht aber auch so ganz gut wie man sieht.
> 
> 
> ...



wieviel unterschied hat das im gewicht gebracht?


----------



## US. (1. Februar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> wieviel unterschied hat das im gewicht gebracht?


Das Titanschraubenprogramm?
Waren 100g in Summe, wobei ca. 50g auf die Schrauben am Rahmen entfielen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mtbedu (1. Februar 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen. Komplett vorher 238g, mit Titan 135g = 103g Gesamtersparnis, davon 58g am Rahmen.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Februar 2014)

Beim ION waren es 128g inkl. Tonnenmuttern aus AL und Schaltröllchen.
Beim AC 110g inkl Schaltröllchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (21. Februar 2014)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich. Zeit, um das Ergebnis zu zeigen.
Größe M mit später gekürztem S-Sitzrohr
15,2kg
Ein Dank an phlipsn für den Rahmen und an* US.* / Uwe für die wertvollen Tipps.


----------



## kephren23 (21. Februar 2014)

Geile Bude 
Aber wenn das nen M-Rahmen ist und das Sitzrohr nachträglich gekürzt wurde, was ist dann mit dem Gusset passiert ?


----------



## mtbedu (21. Februar 2014)

Na welche Möglichkeiten gibt's denn? 
N lässt grüßen 
Das Vorher siehst Du im Album.
Geile Arbeit von den Jungs - absolut nichts zu sehen.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2014)

Sehr geil


----------



## cocoon79 (23. Februar 2014)

Servus,
@mtbedu  fettes Bike
hat eigentlich mal jemand seine spike Laufräder gewogen also komplett mit Hope Naben. Mir wurden am Freitag die Subrosa empfohlen, ich weiß aber nicht ob die eventuell zu schwach dimensioniert sind. Der Laufradbauer meinte allerdings er fährt die im Downhill, der ist aber auch leichter als ich. 
Dann zum Dämpfer: hier bin ich unschlüssig, mir wurde der RS Kage empfohlen weil er so super zu konfigurieren sei und er sei sogar besser als der vivid coil. Allerdings wiegt so ein gutes stück incl. 500er Titanfeder trotzdem mal noch locker 800g. Wie gut sind denn die heutigen Luftdämpfer und kann man sie problemlos empfehlen bei ca. 110kg Gesamtgewicht. Der Kage ist halt günstig wie sau. Ich bin da echt unschlüssig..
@US. 
danke nochmal für den Hinweis mit dem 83er Tretlager. Konnte mir heute morgen günstig ne neue raceface atlas incl innenlager in der Bucht schiessen Ist zwar nid ganz so leicht aber ich denke mal stabil..


----------



## US. (23. Februar 2014)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich. Zeit, um das Ergebnis zu zeigen.
> Größe M mit später gekürztem S-Sitzrohr
> 15,2kg
> Ein Dank an phlipsn für den Rahmen und an* US.* / Uwe für die wertvollen Tipps.
> Anhang anzeigen 274628



Klasse. Schwarz-Silber steht dem ION prima!
Schön auch, daß die Vintage-Marzocchi zu Ehren kommt.
Gewicht von 15,2kg ist natürlich top. Bin gerade bei 15,1kg aber ohne Variostütze.
Nur den Unterrohrschutz würde ich persönlich transparent schöner finden und die Remote-Leitung der Reverb mit größerem Radius zw. Sitzrohr und Unterrohr verlegen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2014)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Servus,
> @mtbedu  fettes Bike
> hat eigentlich mal jemand seine spike Laufräder gewogen also komplett mit Hope Naben. Mir wurden am Freitag die Subrosa empfohlen, ich weiß aber nicht ob die eventuell zu schwach dimensioniert sind. Der Laufradbauer meinte allerdings er fährt die im Downhill, der ist aber auch leichter als ich.



Meine Subrosa mit King-Naben und CX-RAY wiegen 1914g.

Mit Hope und schwarzen Felgen:
Subrosa-CX-Ray: 1815g
Spike Race 28 - D-Light: 1785g
Spike 35 CX-Ray: 1975g
man sagt das die Subrosa stabiler sein soll wie die Spike Race 28, was man wohl am Gewicht und den Abmessungen ausmachen kann.


----------



## frfreshman (23. Februar 2014)

Habe auch zwei LRS mit Subrosa, sind die besten und stabilsten die ich je hatte, was aber sicher stark auch am sehr guten Aufbau liegt!
Haben jetzt etwa 1 und 2 Jahre gelaufen und sind noch immer absolut topp. Werden nicht geschont.


----------



## mtbedu (23. Februar 2014)

US. schrieb:


> Nur den Unterrohrschutz würde ich persönlich transparent schöner finden...



War schon dran und dachte mir, mal testen, da sowieso schwarz.



US. schrieb:


> ...die Remote-Leitung der Reverb mit größerem Radius zw. Sitzrohr und Unterrohr verlegen.



Das war ein Problem und ist bei mir nicht machbar. Die Öffnung für die Leitung ist zu hoch angesetzt. Oder die Stütze ist zu tief drinne. Oder zu kurze Beine... Auf jeden Fall macht die Leitung bei 380mm-Stütze im Sitzrohr einen S-Schlenker. Obwohl ich Volker von N vorher nach der zu bohrenden Öffnungshöhe fragte, meinet er, sie machen Standardhöhen. War verdammt knapp kalkuliert.


----------



## mtbedu (23. Februar 2014)

US. schrieb:


> Gewicht von 15,2kg ist natürlich top. Bin gerade bei 15,1kg aber ohne Variostütze.


Dafür hast Du die superfetten Felgen...
Hab' Deinen Tipp beherzigt und Spike genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (23. Februar 2014)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich mal jemand seine spike Laufräder gewogen also komplett mit Hope Naben.


VR 913gr
HR 1049gr
mit Sapim CX-Ray


----------



## cocoon79 (2. März 2014)

Hi hat schonmal jemand den Marzocchi Roco Air RC ausprobiert? Sind die zu empfehlen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. März 2014)

So, auch von mir ein kleines update:

Thomson Lenker und Vorbau neu
Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup neu
Sensus Griffe neu (schrill)
Oberrohrdecals ab 

16,1 kg mit DH Schlappen und Schläuchen.


----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2014)

Da isser wieder, der Ara mit neuem Gefieder. Ich habs doch behalten. Hat eigentlich bessere Bilder verdient, kann isch awer nischt


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2014)

geilster Buntspecht ever


----------



## kephren23 (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2014)

das Ion 18 ist und bleibt das schönste bike das -N- je gebaut hat


----------



## fruchtmoose (16. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## AM_Heizer (16. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> das Ion 18 ist und bleibt das schönste bike das -N- je gebaut hat




...und ich hoffe immer noch, dass da wieder was kommt. Von mir aus ein aufgeblasenes ION 16, ist ja grundsätzlich auch nicht übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2014)

Bin mir sicher das es in naher Zukunft ein Ion FR oder so ähnlich geben wird. Ich hoff aber nicht dieses Jahr


----------



## boesA_moench (16. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Da isser wieder, der Ara mit neuem Gefieder. Ich habs doch behalten. Hat eigentlich bessere Bilder verdient, kann isch awer nischt



Ich hasse das Bike...

Gabel, Laufräder... jetzt möchte ich es in real nicht mehr sehen 

mal im ernst... wirkt optisch noch geiler 

die Gabel ist Hammer oder?


----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2014)

Ja is die Idylle SC Air. Macht nen super Job. Freu mich schon auf morgen, da wird der LRS entjungfert


----------



## boesA_moench (16. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja is die Idylle SC Air. Macht nen super Job. Freu mich schon auf morgen, da wird der LRS entjungfert



hab mit meiner BOS ganz schön kämpfen müssen (dank Foren Hilfe gelöst)... aber jetzt läuft das ding wie ne eins !


----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2014)

Wegen der Luftkammerfüllung am Anfang?


----------



## boesA_moench (16. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wegen der Luftkammerfüllung am Anfang?



ja... hat ganz schön gezickt, kennst das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2014)

Ja wußte ich am Anfang auch nicht.


----------



## fruchtmoose (16. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## mtbedu (18. Mai 2014)

Endlich wieder was los hier!
Fährt jemand Fast Suspension 1.1 Solo-Air? Erfahrungen?


----------



## christian1994 (29. Juni 2014)

Es is hier zwar schon lang nix mehr los gewesen aber ich frag trotzdem mal. Weiß zufällig noch wer wo man einen ion18 in M bekommt (wenn's geht in schwarz oder farblos elox). Ich bräuchte dringend einen neuen rahmen da mein Canyon zurück ging und ich eigentlich für den August Urlaub zum biken genommen hab


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2014)

Ist M gesetzt?

Eine Large RAW:

http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/2013/09/frame-ion-18-size-l.html?m=1


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2014)

Medium:

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/407879-nicolai-ion-18

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/407309-nicolai-maschinenbau-gmbh-nicolai-ion-18


----------



## christian1994 (29. Juni 2014)

Estmal danke für die super schnelle antwort. Ich hab mir den auf der Nicolai seite auch schon angeschaut aber ich glaube der wird mir ein bisschen zu groß sein. Das Bike von jholtz hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber auch wenn das jetzt pingelig klingt gefällt mir die farbkombi mit dem weiß ned wirklich. Des wäre dann nur so eine letzte Möglichkeits Wahl.


----------



## christian1994 (30. Juni 2014)

Weiß sonst noch wer irgendwelche alternativen da der auf der Nicolai Seite leider weg ist und am anderen hängen noch 2andere dran. (achja an die anderen die auch noch einen suchen. Hört auf hier mit zu lesen


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2014)

N wird dir noch eins bauen; wird aber wohl ziemlich teuer


----------



## christian1994 (30. Juni 2014)

Ne leider nicht hab ich auch schon gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2014)

Bitte....?

N baut auf Kundenwunsch (gegen Aufpreis) kein Ion 18 mehr???


----------



## christian1994 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab gefragt ob die mir noch mal einen machen würden und dann meinte man nur man hat keine Frästeile mehr also nehme ich mal an dass es entweder so teuer wird dass er mindestens das 3fache kosten würde oder man will einfach keinen mehr bauen


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. Juni 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, Tomaten und faule Eier abzubekommen : schonmal das Banshee Darkside gesehen ? Kost' ungefähr dasselbe wie damals ein ION 18 und ist ebenfalls sehr vielseitig. Bloss der Sitzwinkel ist eher flach.

Nicht so schön,aber billiger > Specialized Status, Scott Voltage.

Das ION 18 hat halt kaum Wertverlust und ist nicht sehr oft zu finden.


----------



## christian1994 (30. Juni 2014)

Hab mir alle drei schon angeschaut aber die sind alle nix für mich. Für mich is in erster Linie wichtig das ich meine Reverb stelth verbauen kann, im bikepark aufdrehen kann, trotzdem aber auch noch touren fahren kann (deshalb auch die 180mm) und außerdem wollte ich ein Ion 18 weil er ich sag mal ziemlich unzerstörbar wirkt und mir das sichtlich cnc gefräst sehr gefällt (bin ja selber feinwerkmechaniker). Momentan is was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe und mir gefällt die einzige alternative der Ion 16.


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2014)

Torque oder 601/901

Duck und weg....


----------



## christian1994 (30. Juni 2014)

Hör mir bloß auf mit Canyon von denen will ich nie wieder etwas sehen hören oder sonst was das is die größte ***** Firma dies gibt (ich hab denen erst vor kurzem nach ewigen Reparatur versuchen und blöden Sprüchen mein Torque ex vertride zurückgegeben). Die liteville hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut aber sind auch ned so meins... Ich bin aber auch wählerisch man man man.


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. Juni 2014)

....dann gibts wirklich keine alternative, gerade wenn man sich was in den Kopp gesetzt hat ^^  . Und wegen Tourentauglichkeit und auch mal Berg rauf, sind die 3 oben genannten tatsächlich nix. 
Du könntest evtl noch bei Draille (Händler) fragen, er hat im Bikemarkt mehrere N inseriert und sitzt irgendwo in Frankreich.


----------



## christian1994 (30. Juni 2014)

Ok danke werde mich da mal umschauen. Wie gesagt ich bin im punkto Optiker und Bauart nicht so offen und sehr wählerisch (is aber bei allem so


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2014)

Ich versteh dich. Das Ion 18 ist wunderschön!

Ich bin nur etwas überrascht, dass Nicolai dem kunden es anscheinend nicht mehr bauen will...:/

Vll ist ein 180er ja das nä bike was sie vorstellen werden ...? Wahrscheinlich aber dann 650b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian1994 (30. Juni 2014)

Gegen ein neues 18er hätt ich nix wobei ich solang auch nimmer warten kann da ich mir schon vor nem Jahr für den ganzen August Urlaub zum biken genommen hab. Was nur momentan noch biss blöd is das es so wenige Federgabel  im 180er Bereich haben die 650b unterstützen


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2014)

Metric!

Ist die neue fox/marzocci 160mm...? Weiss ich grad net mehr


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2014)

nimm nen ION16! das Ding is so Potent


----------



## fruchtmoose (1. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Und das Ion 16, schön und gut, aber eben nicht potent genug in den Augen einiger (potentieller) Nicolai Kunden .. die dann lieber zu anderen Herstellern abwandern - ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht, mal die Messezeit abwarten.



Das Problem mit dem 18er war ja das es 95% mit 200mm aufgebaut haben, es aber eigentlich das schlechtere 200mm bike war im Verhältniss zum ION20, deswegen ION18 raus und ein neues ION20.

Viele Freerider mit 180mm gibt es ja nicht mehr, Gabeln sind auch wenige geworden.

Ich finde das schon interresant was sich da im 160mm Bereich getan hat.

Wenn de dir schon ein ION18 brutzeln lassen wolltest, was spricht gegen ein angepasstes ION20?


----------



## christian1994 (1. Juli 2014)

also das neu Voltage FR schaut schon ganz nett aus bleib bloß die frage ab wann wird man das ding bekommt. Gegen ein angepasstes ion20 spricht z.b dass wenn ich schon ne menge Geld in einen hochwertigen rahmen stecke dass ich dann auch wenigstens etwas Optik mit dran hab. ich finde einfach das wenn man bedenkt dass man ca. ich sag jetzt mal 5-6k in des ding rein investiert man evtl ein optisch gesehenes bike bekommt das preislich wie ein 2000€ teil ausschaut. klingt zwar dumm aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung das selbst bei non plus ultra Qualität auch Optik eine rolle spielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (1. Juli 2014)

Mein Ion 18 Pinion steht zum verkauf. Komplett oder nur der Rahmen
.180mm vorn und hinten 




Gruß aus Saalbach


----------



## christian1994 (1. Juli 2014)

Gibts die Pinion Schaltungen eigentlich auch ohne Drehgriff?


----------



## Simbl (1. Juli 2014)

Nein, aber angeblich plant Trickstuff nen Trigger


----------



## christian1994 (1. Juli 2014)

Man des is jetzt mal wieder die perfekte zeit um sich ein neues bike zu kaufen und wenn man sich dann doch mal entschieden hat was man sich für eins holt dann merkt kurz nachdem man es vor sich hat dass einem die neun 2015 voll in den hintern treten. Ich sehe es  schon kommen bei meinem glück finde ich jetzt dann was und dann bringt kurz darauf Nicolai die 2015 Serie raus und dann ist da bestimmt ein mega fr bike drin.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2014)

Was soll da denn tolles kommen ? Haben doch erst auf 650B umgestellt.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juli 2014)

Moin, brauchen wir wirklich noch ein FR Bike? Die Enduros sind inzwischen so potent, dass mit denen schon unglaublich viel geht und für den Rest nimmst's halt den Downhiller. Ich bin mit meinem "alten" Helius AM und meinem "alten" ION ST mehr als glücklich. Einfach mal so ne Frage.

Gruss


----------



## turbokeks (1. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, brauchen wir wirklich noch ein FR Bike? ...Einfach mal so ne Frage.


Würd's das ION18 noch gegeben, hätte ich jetzt vermutlich eins. So ist es kein Nicolai geworden 

Ich finde, FR-Bikes haben absolut ihre Berechtigung. Mehr als viele andere Bikes am Markt. Insbesondere da das, was heute dank der LR-Revolution als Enduro bezeichnet wird, gestern noch ein Touren- oder AM-Bike war.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn du dich mit pinion anfreunden kannst, dann würd ich beim simbl's bike sofort zuschlagen....

Die zwei Ion 18's vom simbl waren/sind absolute traumbikes 

Was neueres wird es immer geben, wobei das neuere nicht immer besser ist, und falls es dir doch besser gefallen sollte, so kannst du das alte ja immer noch verkaufen


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2014)

christian1994 schrieb:


> also das neu Voltage FR schaut schon ganz nett aus bleib bloß die frage ab wann wird man das ding bekommt. Gegen ein angepasstes ion20 spricht z.b dass wenn ich schon ne menge Geld in einen hochwertigen rahmen stecke dass ich dann auch wenigstens etwas Optik mit dran hab. ich finde einfach das wenn man bedenkt dass man ca. ich sag jetzt mal 5-6k in des ding rein investiert man evtl ein optisch gesehenes bike bekommt das preislich wie ein 2000€ teil ausschaut. klingt zwar dumm aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung das selbst bei non plus ultra Qualität auch Optik eine rolle spielt.



versteh es nicht, du willst ein Nicolai, aber findest die Optik billig?
Hast du schonmal eins gesehen?


----------



## fruchtmoose (2. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian1994 (2. Juli 2014)

Damit will ich ja nicht sagen dass alle so sind ich find nur den 20er nicht schön. Da würde mir lieber ein 16er holen was momentan auch so sein wird sofern ich keinen 18er bekomm. 
Des mit dem warum man eig ein fr bike braucht sehe ich genauso wie fruchtmoose


----------



## turbokeks (2. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit pinion anfreunden kannst, dann würd ich beim simbl's bike sofort zuschlagen...


Simbl's ION18 ist super, keine Frage. Für mich aber leider zu klein und Pinion ... na ja, auch nicht so mein Fall. 
Und ich habe inzwischen bei der "Konkurrenz" einen passenden Ersatz gefunden 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## christian1994 (2. Juli 2014)

und welchen wenn man so fragen darf


----------



## trailterror (2. Juli 2014)

Ich nehm mal an dieses:

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1641322


----------



## turbokeks (2. Juli 2014)

Genau, dass ist mein neues. Fährt sich auch super 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## ArthurBishop (9. Juli 2014)

nicolai ion 18 pinion xl 2013 zu verkaufen


----------



## cocoon79 (6. August 2014)

juhu...hier bin ich mal wieder mit ner Frage. Und zwar bin ich am überlegen ob ich ans Bike ne Variostütze knallen soll oder  ne Normale. Ich bin echt ein wenig am verzweifeln weil ich eigentlich kein Bock hab noch zusätzlichen Kabelsalat zu verlegen. Jetzt gibts aber auch welche mit nem Hebel unterm Sattel...Ich fahr hier im Saarland rum, vllt kennt einer die Gegend und könnt mich beraten....brauchts das beim 18er oder hat jemand von euch eine Vario verbaut??


----------



## chickenway-user (7. August 2014)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> juhu...hier bin ich mal wieder mit ner Frage. Und zwar bin ich am überlegen ob ich ans Bike ne Variostütze knallen soll oder  ne Normale. Ich bin echt ein wenig am verzweifeln weil ich eigentlich kein Bock hab noch zusätzlichen Kabelsalat zu verlegen. Jetzt gibts aber auch welche mit nem Hebel unterm Sattel...Ich fahr hier im Saarland rum, vllt kennt einer die Gegend und könnt mich beraten....brauchts das beim 18er oder hat jemand von euch eine Vario verbaut??



Das ist unabhängig vom Rad obs das braucht. Ich würd es abhängig davon machen wie du fährst:
a) Ich verstelle meinen Sattel nie (und ärger mich auch nicht drüber) - es braucht keine.
b) Ich fahr immer 2000hm am Stück auf Feldwegen hoch und auf geilen Trails runter - es braucht keine.
c) Ich fahr immer kleinere Berge hoch und runter und möchte jeweils oben und unten einmal schnell verstellen können - Sackhebel reicht.
d) Ich hätte gerne häufiger ne andere Sattelhöhe und würde gerne auch im Trail den Sattel bedienen können - Lenkerhebel

Am Arbeitswegmountainbike wollte ich eine mit Sackhebel, das waren immer so 300hm hoch und dann Trail runter. Anschließend noch ein Stück Straße. Einfach nur um nicht 2 mal pro Arbeitsweg anhalten zu müssen.
Am anderen Mountainbike hatte ich eine mit Lenkerhebel (meine Frau hat sie mir abgenommen, drum hab ich grad keine mehr), und das war schon geil. Da war der Sattel immer richtig, Berghoch oben, im Trail unten, klar. Was noch dazu kam war die schnelle Anpassung. Kurzes Stück Straße im Trail - schnell den Sattel in die optimale Wheelieposition, etc.

Gewicht und Kabel sind halt blöd, aber wenn du damit leben und es dir leisten kannst ist eine mit Lenkerhebel auf jeden Fall geiler.


----------



## reflux (7. August 2014)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> nicolai ion 18 pinion xl 2013 zu verkaufen


willst du das nicht lieber tauschen   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. August 2014)

Mag die kabelsalate auch net.

->Kindshock ohne Remote  also mit hebelchem unterm sattel!


----------



## cocoon79 (7. August 2014)

mir gefällt die Thomson Elite dropper


----------



## ArthurBishop (7. August 2014)

hi.dein bike hat mir zu wenig federweg und ich möchte kein n mehr



reflux schrieb:


> willst du das nicht lieber tauschen   ?


----------



## reflux (12. August 2014)

Könnte man ion 18 mit 160mm 650b pike und 650b VR fahren?


----------



## cocoon79 (12. August 2014)

Die Frage hatte ich mir auch mal gestellt...beim Liteville 301 gibts ja so nen Aufbau...


----------



## reflux (12. August 2014)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Die Frage hatte ich mir auch mal gestellt...beim Liteville 301 gibts ja so nen Aufbau...


das 301 ist aber doch regulär eh für 160mm ausgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (12. August 2014)

Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher...das 301 hat glaub ich Freigaben von 120 aufwärts..Ist glaub so ein all-in-one Rahmen. Trotzdem schweißen die den irgendwo im Ausland, deswegen NICOLAI


----------



## drurs (12. August 2014)

Also ich hatte mal kurz ne Vengeance im Ion 18 Pinion drin (170mm mit 26zoll VR), Geht von der Geometrie schon, hat mM aber einfach nicht zusammengepasst (Schwerer Freerider mit leichter Enduro-Gabel...)
Ich finds mit der 888 oder jetzt aktuell Idylle RaRe stimmiger


----------



## Whitey (13. August 2014)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher...das 301 hat glaub ich Freigaben von 120 aufwärts..Ist glaub so ein all-in-one Rahmen. Trotzdem schweißen die den irgendwo im Ausland, deswegen NICOLAI



Taiwan. Wie alle Hersteller die Stückzahlen fahren. Liteville = extrem gute Geo, leichtes Gewicht, die Rahmen sind extrem steif (steifer als Nicolai), durchdachte Details und eine extrem gute Verarbeitungsqualität. 301 geht ab 120mm, jup. Ist eher ein CC Bike mit Reserven fürs Grobe. Das Pendant zum ION 18 ist das 601.


----------



## cocoon79 (13. August 2014)

Whitey schrieb:


> Taiwan. Wie alle Hersteller die Stückzahlen fahren. Liteville = extrem gute Geo, leichtes Gewicht, die Rahmen sind extrem steif (steifer als Nicolai)


Ist das bewiesen??
Ist mir auch egal..aber jetzt zum xten mal ne Dämpferfrage...ist denn der Vivid air oder der CCDB Air besser geeignet fürs Ion 18? Frage nur weil auf der Nicolai Seite der CCDB Air angepriesen wird...Hat eventuell mal jemand beide verbaut gehabt und hat nen Vergleich?


----------



## cocoon79 (13. August 2014)

Im übrigen...tata...da isser endlich. Hat lang genug gedauert.


----------



## reflux (13. August 2014)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Im übrigen...tata...da isser endlich. Hat lang genug gedauert.Anhang anzeigen 313203


und was für ne gabel kommt jetzt rein?


----------



## cocoon79 (13. August 2014)

Gabel hab ich ne 180er Lyric Solo Air


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. August 2014)

Das Team Design sieht geil aus


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2014)

Tolles 18er


----------



## Whitey (13. August 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand eine XX1 in ein ION 18 gesetzt? Geht das irgendwie? Die 83mm Tretlagerbreite müssten das Vorhaben ja zum Scheitern verurteilen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (13. August 2014)

Geht nur mit X0 kurbel...eventuell aber auch mit Race Face Atlas oder sixc..


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2014)

Ja die X01 und XX1 passen nicht da nur 68/73. Kannst aber wie Cocoon79 sagt eine 83er X0 mit Nachrüst Narrow Wide Blatt verwenden


----------



## cocoon79 (13. August 2014)

Wie verhält sich denn das ION18 mit nem Vivid Air Bergauf oder auf einfacher Gerader...neigts zum wippen oder schluckts nur bergab und bergauf verhält er sich neutral. Hat denn jemand schon den neuen CCDB Air mit dieser Climp Switch Funktion ausprobiert?


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2014)

Nimm den Vivid. Passt gut ins 18er, ist einfacher einzustellen, der Service ist besser und ne Climb Switch hab ich am 18er nie vermisst.


----------



## cocoon79 (13. August 2014)

Langt da der 2013er oder soll ich nen 2014er nehmen...nehmen die sich was?


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2014)

Man müßte doch den XX1 Spider auf die X.0 DH Kurbel bauen können, auch auf die 83er.


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2014)

.


----------



## cocoon79 (15. August 2014)

Ich scheiß jetzt mal kurz auf Leichtbau (hab nimmer so viel Kohle über) und bei meinen 115kg vertrau ich mal lieber ner Feder...hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit dem Vivid R2C oder dem Kage RC?


----------



## reflux (15. August 2014)

ich hätte noch nen X-Fusion Vector Coil im angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (22. August 2014)

weis zufällig jemand mit welchem drehmoment die lager am ion angezogen werden? Danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (22. August 2014)

DantexXx schrieb:


> weis zufällig jemand mit welchem drehmoment die lager am ion angezogen werden? Danke!


 
Die Vorspanneinheit wird handfest bzw. soweit angezogen, dass der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer durch sein Eigengewicht nicht einsackt. Ich weiß, hört sich wie ein Gummiparagraph an, ist aber beim ION 20 vor 2014 und beim Helius auch so. Also im Prinzip alle Rahmen mit der Vorspanneinheit. Wobei das Hauptlager tendenziell etwas strammer und die Einheiten am Umlenkhebel eher etwas softer eingestellt werden sollten. Sensibilität geht über die Lager am Umlenkhebel. Ist das Hauptlager zu soft, kann es Spiel geben.

Gruß


----------



## cocoon79 (24. August 2014)

Hi, nochmal ne kurze Frage. Ich hab mir nen X-Fusion Vector HLR ergattert und wollte fragen wer den schon verbaut hatte und in etwa das gleiche Gewicht wie ich mitbringt also zwischen 110-115kg. Bräuchte hier mal die Federhärte. Ich tippe auf 500-550, kommt das hin?


----------



## reflux (24. August 2014)

ich fahre bei 75kg nackt ne 450 feder  500 wird dann knapp würde ih mal gehaupten


----------



## cocoon79 (24. August 2014)

Der Federrechner schmeißt aber ne 500er raus...irgendwie komisch


----------



## Martin1508 (25. August 2014)

Also, ich fahre bei 95-97 Kilo fahrfertig eine 500 Feder im Fox DHX. Passt perfekt. Hatte vorher eine 450 drin. Ging auch aber nur mit viel Vorspannung. War eher suboptimal. @reflux: Ich halte eine 450 Feder bei 75 Kilo für eindeutig zu hart.

@cocoon79: Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich eine 500 mit viel Vorspannung nehmen oder, besser!, eine 550 mit ganz wenig Vorspannung.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (25. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> ich fahre bei 75kg nackt ne 450 feder  500 wird dann knapp würde ih mal gehaupten


Wie viel SAG hast du mit der 450 Feder? Ich hab bei mir von 450er auf 400er gewechselt und komme bei 85kg auf ca. 20% SAG, mit so gut wie keiner Vorspannung. Die Feder ist grad soweit gespannt das sie sich nicht bewegen kann.


----------



## reflux (25. August 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre bei 95-97 Kilo fahrfertig eine 500 Feder im Fox DHX. Passt perfekt. Hatte vorher eine 450 drin. Ging auch aber nur mit viel Vorspannung. War eher suboptimal. @reflux: Ich halte eine 450 Feder bei 75 Kilo für eindeutig zu hart.
> 
> @cocoon79: Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich eine 500 mit viel Vorspannung nehmen oder, besser!, eine 550 mit ganz wenig Vorspannung.
> 
> Grüße


ich hab die feder bis zum anschlag nutzen können  wieviel sag ich habe kann ich nicht mehr sagen @Mountain_Screen , da das rad nicht mehr exisitiert. ich weiß, dass ich bergab sehr komfortabel unterwegs war und bergauf ein "relativ" wipparmes rad hatte


----------



## cocoon79 (25. August 2014)

Bei mir ist es ja so das mein Gewicht oftmals schwankt...ich liege im Mittel so zwischen 110 - 115kg. Klar wird das weniger wenns erst mal mit dem biken losgeht aber anfangs wird das wohl noch etwas dauern. Zu einer 500er wurde mir bei 110kg auch geraten, wobei ich aber auch eher zu einer 550er tendiere. Übrigens bekam ich bei dem Ferderrechner einen Wert vo 527 raus. das liegt ja dann dazwischen also greif ich zur 550er. Wenn das nid passt kann ich ja immer noch wechseln.


----------



## ArthurBishop (26. September 2014)

verkaufe nicolai ion 18 pinion titan elox XL

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/407605-nicolai-ion-18-pinion-xl


----------



## EnduroMondraker (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte fragen, welches rahmengrösse passt zu mir wenn ich 183cm hoch bin. Ich bin zwischen "m" und "L". Was meinen Sie? Danke!


----------



## cocoon79 (10. Oktober 2014)

Aaaalso...ich find das ja mal lustig das wir hier ge"Sie"zt werden, aber nun gut. Ich glaub allein mit deiner Größe kann man jetzt etwas weniger anfangen, da kommts drauf an welche Schrittlänge "Sie" haben, etcpp...Ich bin 1,86m mit ca 85cm Schrittlänge und hab nen L-Rahmen, allerdings kommt es drauf an wie man es lieber hat. Wenn man zwischen m und l liegt würde ich vorsichtshalber mal beim Nicolaihändler in der Nähe nachfragen ob denn ein Bike da ist und Probefahren...dann sieht man ja was passt. Wenn kein Händler in der Nähe ist einfach mal hier angeben wo man herkommt und vielleicht gibts wen in der Nähe mit dem man sich mal treffen könnte..


----------



## EnduroMondraker (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke  Das Probefahrt wird ein bischen kompliziert , Ich wohne in Ungarn, und arbeite in Wien. jetzt hab ich meine Schrittlänge gemessen. Das ist 84cm.


----------



## cocoon79 (11. Oktober 2014)

Was und wie willst du denn fahren? Wenn du es wendiger und verspielter magst dann greif zum m, wenn du mehr downhill fährst dann l...


----------



## mhubig (12. Oktober 2014)

EnduroMondraker schrieb:


> Danke  Das Probefahrt wird ein bischen kompliziert , Ich wohne in Ungarn, und arbeite in Wien. jetzt hab ich meine Schrittlänge gemessen. Das ist 84cm.



Kollege fährt bei 182/85 und 50er Vorbau -> M *(ION 16)*
Ich fahre bei 178/84 und 50er Vorbau -> M *(ION 16)*

Denke M passt bei Dir auch ganz gut ... das ION ist sowieso eher lang!

*EDIT: Ups, hier geht's ja ums ION 18 ... Sorry die Werte beziehen sich alle auf das ION 16!*


----------



## EnduroMondraker (12. Oktober 2014)

Danke sehr, für alle.  
Gruss Adam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (14. Oktober 2014)

tessék


----------



## murro (24. November 2014)

Hier mal mein Ion 18, habs es geschaft auf 16 Kg zu bekommen, ich bin 186 groß und habe Schrittlänge von 88, da hab ich mich wegen der Geo auf ein XL Rahmen entschieden, bin sehr zufrieden damit, 1 weil ich nicht so mit kleineren Rahmen klar komme, abgang nach vorne. und 2 der kurze Hinterbau lässt immer noch das Rad wendig. wo kreige ich eigentlich Elox. Umlenkhebel her, hab viel im Net geschaut, nada?


----------



## der-gute (25. November 2014)

murro schrieb:


> wo kreige ich eigentlich Elox. Umlenkhebel her, hab viel im Net geschaut, nada?Anhang anzeigen 338386



ich rate jetzt mal so ins Blaue...
bei Nicolai!?


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2014)

.....oder beim freundlichen Nicolai Händler in deiner Nähe....


----------



## ArthurBishop (28. November 2014)

falls jemand ein ion 18 sucht

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/478879-nicolai-ion-18-pinion-top-zustand


----------



## murro (17. Februar 2015)

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder Umgebaut!!!
15,5kg.


----------



## murro (17. Februar 2015)

Warum kann ich keinen ganzen Bilg hochladen und immer nur solche Anhänge??


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2015)

murro schrieb:


> Warum kann ich keinen ganzen Bilg hochladen und immer nur solche Anhänge??



Du musst dein Bild hier ins Fotoalbum hochladen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/

Das verlinken ist dann im Prinzip recht einfach.


----------



## mtbedu (18. Februar 2015)

murro schrieb:


> 15,5kg.



Und vorher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murro (20. Februar 2015)

Vorher hatte ich eine Totem drinne, da war das Gewicht auch fast gleich, davor hatte ich eine TRavis Sc 203 drinnen, da war das Gewicht bei über 16.


----------



## murro (20. Februar 2015)

Danke Guru, werds gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## murro (20. Februar 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1783905


----------



## murro (20. Februar 2015)

Geht nicht, ich kriege es einfach nicht hin, ist es schwer oder bin ich zu ....


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2015)

Drück mal den Knopp Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML oder das S auf deiner Tastatur, dann kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. Februar 2015)

Damit das 18er nicht im Forum ausstirbt, noch ein Bild von meinem. Gabel wurde in der Zwischenzeit umgebaut und hat nun ein ordentliches Shim-Stack verbaut, die HSC-Hülse ist rausgeflogen. Buchsen habe ich für ein besseres Ansprechen auch noch kalibriert, nun bin ich mit der Gabel rundum zufrieden. 

Bei Zeiten werden die roten Teile von der Stütze noch schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (22. Februar 2015)

Darf ich mal fragen was deins auf die Waage bringt und welche Pedale du dran hast? Sieht auf jeden Fall fett aus


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. Februar 2015)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was deins auf die Waage bringt und welche Pedale du dran hast? Sieht auf jeden Fall fett aus



Das Leichtgewicht sollte so um die 17 kg auf die Waage bringen.  Hammerschmidt und das Coil-Fahrwerk fallen gut ins Gewicht. 

Pedale sind DMR Vault.


----------



## cocoon79 (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr geiler Aufbau...


----------



## murro (25. Februar 2015)




----------



## murro (25. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank Guru, diesmal hat es geklappt)


----------



## murro (25. Februar 2015)

Bei wieviel Bar Druck soll ich die Gabel anfangen einzustellen??
Manche sagen 85psi manche sagen 155psi!!
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann muss ich aufpumpen auf 85 (155)psi, dann immer 10mal bis zum ANschlag die Gabel runterdrücken , dann nochmal 10bar nachpumpen und dann wieder 10 mal auf anschlag drücken usww.
Wenn ich so vorgehe, verliere ich immer wieder ca. 5bar Druck beim ausschrauben der Gabelpumpe!!
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 105kg, würde dann eher auf 215 Bar hochgehen. was meint ihr dazu?
Soll ich dich kleine Schraube am rechten Rohr oben offen lassen?
Und die Einstellknöpfe oben wie unten auch auf Offen stellen?


----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2015)

215 bar wäre etwas viel 

Um die 150psi sollte gut passen, glaube ich, je nach Vorliebe.


----------



## Simbl (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo Murro, mit ner BOS muss man sich ein wenig Zeit lassen wie bei einem gutem Gin. Das mit dem 10 PSI Schritten stimmt schon. Wo du da anfängst ist relativ egal. Hab meist bei ca. 100-120 PSI angefangen. Ist anfangs ein wenig mühselig aber danach musst du dich nicht nach der ersten Abfahrt wundern das deine Gabel plötzlich viel zu weich ist bzw. absackt. Beim Pumpe abschrauben geht immer ein wenig Luft verloren, 5 PSI finde ich aber ein wenig viel bei der Gabel. Vielleicht mal ein neues Ventil ausprobieren oder so ein Zwischenventil von z.B. Reset kaufen. Ich fahre 175 PSI (BOS Idylle RaRe Air) bei ca. 80kg fahrfertig. (30% SAG). Die kleine Schraube neber der Zugstufe ist nur zum Entlüften da. Die kannste also beim Einstellen zu lassen.


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2015)

Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für ne gabel? Sind das nicht eher dämpferwerte?

Gut, kenn mich mit der bos net aus, auf meiner lyric steht z.bsp 75-85 Psi bei nem gewicht zwischen 90-100 kg....?

Mir ist bei der metric heut das ventil, beim abdrehn der kappe (Die sass wohl zu fest) entgegen geflogen...mächtig erschrocken...hatt ich auch noch nie....

wie fest gehört das ventil eingeschraubt?


----------



## Simbl (25. Februar 2015)

Ne das passt schon bei BOS Gabeln. Bei meiner Pike muß ich ja auch nur 65 PSI fahren. Bei der Idylle hättest da wohl 90% Sag oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2015)

Bis zum Anschlag durchfedern am Anfang ? Also beim Dämpfer (BOS Void) soll man erstmal ca. 10mal ca. 11mm einfedern, um den Druck auszugleichen.

Hol dir eine Pumpe, bei der man das Ventil separat aufschrauben kann.


----------



## Simbl (26. Februar 2015)

Nein, nicht bis zum Anschlag. Aber schon mit ein bißchen Kraft. Hat bei mir immer geklappt


----------



## no_budgeT (26. Februar 2015)

Sucht jemand ein ION 18 in Größe S  ???
Ich würde meins gegen eins in Größe M tauschen!


----------



## Sven7181 (4. März 2015)

Ich hätte ggf. Interesse am ION18 in S allerdings keinen Rahmen zum tauschen.


----------



## cocoon79 (6. März 2015)

So langsam aber sicher wirds fertig...hat ja lang genug gedauert


----------



## cocoon79 (6. März 2015)

Sattel wird noch getauscht, Bremsscheiben, Dämpferfeder, Kette, etc. aber soviel ist es nicht mehr


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. März 2015)

Was für eine Gabel steckt drin?

Ist das Steuerrohr 1 1/8 oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2015)

Das ist ne Lyrik und das Steuerrohr ist 1 1/8 Zoll, sieht man doch


----------



## cocoon79 (7. März 2015)

Und die Lyrik ist getravelt auf 180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (10. März 2015)

So jetzt kommt erstmal ein kleiner Übersicht meiner Anbauteile:

Nicolai ION 18 Gr. L mit M Sitzrohr
Gabel Lyric Coil 180mm
Dämpfer X-Fusion Vector HLR
Bremsen Shimano Saint
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR
Kette KMC
Kassette XT +Mirfe Ritzel + 16
Kurbel race Face Atlas +30T narrow Wide Kettenblatt
Laufräder Spank Spike Evo 35 mit DT Swiss Competition Speichen und Tune MK Naben
Reifen Vorn Conti Baron 2,5 Hinten Maxxis Minion DHR2 beide Draht deshalb sauschwer + beide Tubeless
Pedale GRADE 5
Sattelstütze noch!! Easton
Sattel noch !! Cube irgendwas
Sattelstützenklemme Tune Würger
Griffe Spank
Lenker Syntace Vector High 35 Carbon
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce 2

Gewicht aktuell laut Körperwaage 15,8kg ohne Feder (kommt aber ne Titan rein),
also lieg ich dan irgendwo bei 16,xx
Wollte eigentlich die 15 vorne stehen haben aber jetzt muß ich schauen wo ich sparen kann ausser Dämpfer, Laufräder, Gabel

Eventuell knall ich mir die Race Face Sixc Kurbel rein und wenn sich rausstellt das die Coilgabel bei meinem Gewicht ein Griff ins Klo war dann wird die eventuell auch getauscht. Mir wurde nämlich in nem Laden gesagt das es bei der Federgabel gar keine Federn für mein Gewicht gäbe und ich deshalb Luft fahren sollte...sowas bekommt man dann gesagt nachdem mir jemand das teil von Air auf Coil umgebaut hat

Bilder folgen


----------



## cocoon79 (10. März 2015)

Desweitern würde mich mal interessieren wie die Herren die hier Aufbauten mit Coildämpfern und ähnlich schweren Aufbauten das ION noch Bergauf bewegen und im allgemeinen bei kleineren Touren. Sollte das auch mit einem solchen Aufbau ohne Plattform am Dämpfer noch funktionieren?


----------



## US. (10. März 2015)

Hatte auch einen Coil-Dämpfer (Vivid) im ION 18. Heute den X-Fusion HLR Air, der aber auch keine Plattformdämpfung hat.
Konstant bergauf ist eigentlich nicht das Problem, eher das insgesamt träge Handling was sich auf Trails in der Ebene bzw. welligem Terrain stärker zeigt.
Am Ende wars mir mit 200mm Federweg und coil zu unhandlich, schwerfällig, Sitzwinkel zu flach am Berg.
Habe auf 180mm coil umgerüstet und dann auf nominell 180mm air.
Nominell, da es in der Praxis mit dem X-Fusion eher 165mm sind.

Der Hub des X-Fusion ist ohnehin geringer als bei den üblichen Coil-Dämpfern mit 222mm Einbaulänge. Außerdem schlägt die Progression zu, die die letzten 5mm praktisch nicht freigeben. So bleiben effektiv nutzbare 165mm bei "kurzer" Wippenanlenkung.
Das ist immer noch sehr komfortabel aber deutlich alltagstauglicher. Damit fahr ich "alles" also auch richtige Touren über 1500 bis 2000hm

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cocoon79 (10. März 2015)

Hi Uwe, sag mal wie jetzt 200mm Federweg? Am Heck? Ich hab ja den Vector HLR Coil in 222x69...Sind das dann jetzt 180mm oder 200mm oder versteh ich das jetzt wieder ganz falsch. Wie verhält sich das denn mit dem HLR Coil.....hat der dann auch nur nominell 180 oder ganz? Würdest du sagen das der eher geringere Federweg von 165mm daran beteiligt ist das du das Bike für alles nutzten kannst oder hängt das eher an dem Dämpfer selbst.  Und was meinst du mit der "Kurzen "Wippanlenkung? Nochmal zu den 200 mm, ist das dann so das man das ION 18 vorne und HINTEN mit jeweils 200mm fahren kann oder nur vorne?


----------



## trailterror (10. März 2015)

Du kannst den Hinterbaufederweg beim ion 18 variieren, soweit ich das richtig in erinnerung hab. Oberes loch müssten 180 sein unteres 200mm


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=42&output=html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (10. März 2015)

merci ...das heißt die Dämpfereinbaulänge von 222x69 bleibt gleich aber der rahmen setzt dann jenachdem bei welchem Loch bis zu 200mm frei...das ist fett


----------



## Mountain_Screen (10. März 2015)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Desweitern würde mich mal interessieren wie die Herren die hier Aufbauten mit Coildämpfern und ähnlich schweren Aufbauten das ION noch Bergauf bewegen und im allgemeinen bei kleineren Touren. Sollte das auch mit einem solchen Aufbau ohne Plattform am Dämpfer noch funktionieren?



Fahre mit meinem Bike inzwischen das zweite Jahr in dem Setup. Bei Touren nutze ich ausschließlich die 180mm Einstellung am Heck und komme damit gut zurecht. Es sind meist Touren zwischen 20 und 30 Kilometer mit bis zu 1000 hm. Ich spiele schon seid längerer Zeit mit dem Gedanken ein zweites Setup für das Bike anzulegen mit leichterem Material und ebenfalls den Vector HLR Air einzubauen. Konnte mich bis jetzt aber noch nicht wirklich durchringen dies auch umzusetzen.


----------



## cocoon79 (10. März 2015)

Genau die Überlegung geht mir auch durch den Kopf...Wenn ich Dämpfer und Gabel bestmöglich gegen Airvarianten austauschen würde wären es allein an der Gabel knapp 500 Gramm und am Dämpfer auch noch mal 300-400. Dann noch ne andere Kurbel sind wieder 200.  Da sind dann noch keine Faltreifen drauf die nochmal knapp 600-800g ausmachen. ABER... Kann das Bike dann noch sinngemäß bewegt werden?? Ich bin nicht grad der leichteste Fahrer


----------



## US. (11. März 2015)

Also, das ION 18 benötigt einen Dämpfer mit 222mm EBL und ca. 70mm Hub.
Es stehen am ULH des ION 18 zwei Bohrungen parat die mit oben genanntem Dämpfer zu 180mm oder 200mm FW am Heck führen (vertikal gemessen)

Jetzt hat der X-Fusion Air aber nur 69mm Hub. Tatsächlich sind es nur 68mm wenn man nachmisst. Und von diesen theoretischen 68mm sind in der Praxis aufgrund der hohen Progression nur 61 bis 62mm nutzbar. Das macht summsumarum am Heck maximal 165mm Hubsofern die 180mm-Stellung am ULH gewählt wurde.
Im spreadsheet auf der Nicolai-HP kannst du ablesen welcher Hub zu welchem Federweg führt. Beachte bitte, daß die Kurve nicht linear ist und bei maximaler Einfederung ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von nur noch ca. 2:1 besteht!

Andererseits ergeben sich natürlich bei einem Coil-Dämpfer mit echten 70mm Hub bei entsprechender Federwegseinstellung am ULH auch echte 200mm am Heck.

Für mich ist das aber nicht mehr gut fahrbar. Bergauf wird einfach der Sitzwinkel zu flach. Bei 30 bs 40% sag werden bergauf schnell über 50% sag! Man kann sich vorstellen wie man da drinhängt wenn die 180er Gabel ausfährt und man am Heck 120mm einfedert...

PS: Das pdf von Nicolai kann ich leider nicht mehr auf der HP finden.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (1. Juni 2015)

Ruhig ists hier geworden. ION 18 ist an den Entwicklungszyklen gemessen ja auch schon Uralteisen.
Inzwischen sind Generationen von Light-Enduros in allen Varianten durchdekliniert worden und am Horizont zeichnen sich schon wieder die echten Freerider ab, oder?

Ich gewöhn mich erst langsam an den Gedanken des leichten Enduros - Und ja - es gefällt mir - da es doch sehr den ursprünglichen Gedanken des Mountainbiken wiederspiegelt. Ein Bike für alle Fälle, rauf und runter!

Nur das ION 18 abstossen? Hätte ich ja aber irgendwie hab ich für mich nichts gefunden, was wirklich so den Kaufreiz ausgelöst hätte.
Daher nehm ich mich doch nochmal dem ION 18 an.

Bereits vor zwei Jahren kam XX1 und Luftdämpfer, jetzt Gabel und mal sehen.
Von ursprünglich 180Stahl/200Stahl bin ich auf 160Luft/170Luft runter und es taugt mir sehr gut.

Erstmal zwei pics, die einen Zwischenstand zeigen. Mit den üblichen Enduroreifen der 850g-Klasse wiegts 14,5kg. Da muß aber noch was runter...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## reflux (1. Juni 2015)

Weiterhin gespannt auf den Bericht


----------



## US. (1. Juni 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Weiterhin gespannt auf den Bericht


Hi,

ich denke du meinst wie das ION 18 mit dem dürren Zahnstocher funktioniert.

Zunächst; es handelt sich um eine 27,5"-Pike mit 160mm. Gewicht 1865g. EBL 552mm, 35er Standrohre. Vorderrad 26"
Vorher MZ 66 mit 180mm, 38er Standrohren und EBL von 568mm.

Vom gesamten Fahreindruck hat das Original ION 18 mit 180/200 Stahl Big-Bike-Charakter, was meinem Aufbau jetzt fehlt. Im positiven wie negativen.
Die Pike ist im Vergleich straff, weniger steif und auch optisch weniger martialisch.
Andererseits ist die Dämpfung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten schon klasse. Da bügelt sie regelrecht und bleibt übrigens recht hoch im Federweg. Ich würde also sagen, daß sie hier besser am Boden klebt. Bei groben Brocken aber nicht ganz so komfortabel und stoisch. An die geringere Steifigkeit gewöhnt man sich schnell. Ich kenne das von meiner früheren Lyrik. Äußerst sich an einem leichten Pendeln in Längsrichtung, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist.
Zum Hinterbau passt die Gabel jetzt eher besser. Da hab ich den Vector Air am kurzen Federweg. Der realisiert ehrliche, selbst gemessene 165mm.

Zur Geometrie: Kann man natürlich alles berechnen, was ich auch getan habe.
Interessant ist aber natürlich die begleitende Messung.
Sitzwinkel 72,8° (resultierend bei 76cm Auszug)
Lenkwinkel 65,2°
Tretlager 344mm mit 26“ (ca. +5mm)
Der Sitzwinkel ist zwar enttäuschend flach, funktioniert aber gerade noch wenn man nicht gerade hinten 200mm Federweg fährt.
Lenkwinkel und Tretlager entspricht abfahrtsorientierten Enduros.
In Summe ist das stimmiger als vorher und fühlt sich prima an.

Natürlich hätte ich mir gleich ein ION 16 holen können…
Andererseits kann das auch nix besser außer 500g leichter sein.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2015)

Dein Rad ist immer wieder eine Augenweide Uwe 

Wenn ich nicht Händler wäre hätte ich mein 18er auch noch! Das Ion 18 ist und bleibt die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## US. (1. Juni 2015)

Hast recht, Rainer. Da hast eine besonders schöne Sau rausgesucht 
Dein Rat und Tat wird auch noch fürs Enduroprojekt benötigt - Melde mich dazu bei dir.

Schöne Grüße, Uwe


----------



## xeont2k (2. Juni 2015)

Habe mir Uwe zum Vorbild genommen und ebenfalls eine Leichtbaukur beschlossen:













Beschlossene, zukünftige Änderungen sind:
-Der Dämpfer, habe gerade nichts anderes da, ich rechne mit ca. 250g Gewichtszuwachs.
-Die Griffe
-Der Sattel
-Die Pedale
-Die Kurbel
Bislang sagt die Personenwaage 14,5kg. Genauere Messung folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (2. Juni 2015)

Top!
Wie ist die Mattoc im ION 18? Geometrie, Performance?
14,5kg hab ich auch. Die 13,xx möchte ich aber schon noch sehen

Hab übrigens an der Pike festgestellt, daß der Offset 42mm beträgt. Bei der MZ 66 sind es 46mm, obwohl das eine 26"-Gabel ist.
Soviel zur Anpassung des Nachlaufs an die Radgröße.....
Will sagen: Das war schon immer individuell.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (2. Juni 2015)

Ich benötige mal etwas Beratung.

Bike wie hier gezeigt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-18-aufbau-und-technikthread.546214/page-63#post-12981275
Lenkwinkel 65,2°, Sitzwinkel effektiv am Sattel 72,8°, Tretlager +5

Fühlt sich sehr gut an, mit der 160er Pike. Vorher war ne 66er MZ mit 180mm drin.
Der Nachlauf ist jetzt trotz kürzerer Einbaulänge und steilerer Winkel größer aufgrund des kleinen Offsets der Pike

Der Plan: 27,5" Vorderrad, schön leicht und breit
Zusätzlich Winkelsteuersatz von workscomponents der noch passend fürs ION rumliegt (-1,5°)
Mit dem großen Vorderrad + Angle Set ergibt sich rechnerisch:
Lenkwinkel 63,4°, Sitzwinkel 72,5°, Tretlager +7
Am Ende also kaum Änderung beim Tretlager und Sitzwinkel, aber deutlich länger und großer Nachlauf.

Sind 63,4° Blödsinn, oder kann mans wagen wenn man auf flache Winkel steht?

Danke, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2015)

Klar kannst du es wagen. Wenn der Steuersatz eh rumliegt.


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2015)

Die 63° an meinem 20ger fühlen sich super an. Wie sich das aber beim 18er verhält 

Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das wollte. Das Rad hätte dann vermutlich ne Raketen DH Geometrie (bis auf die Tretlagerhöhe) aber ein 160mm Gabel die dann das ganze limitiert.

Letztendlich: probieren geht über studieren


----------



## reflux (2. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Ich benötige mal etwas Beratung.
> 
> Bike wie hier gezeigt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-18-aufbau-und-technikthread.546214/page-63#post-12981275
> ...


Wo lag das Gewicht mit der 180er Gabel (was wog die Gabel)


----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2015)

Fällt und steht mit derantwort auf die frage WAS du WIE fahren willst.

Ich würds denk ich nicht wollen.


----------



## US. (2. Juni 2015)

Danke euch für die Einschätzung. Werd mich mal bei dir melden, Rainer
Stimmt schon; hilft nur probieren.
Erst mal wird das Vorderrad und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten in Angriff genommen.

@reflux: Hab ne ältere Teileliste im Album. Da wars bei 15,2kg mit der MZ 66 die knapp 2900g wiegt.
Jetzt sind es 14,5kg mit der Pike (1865g) aber zusätzlich Reverb-Stütze. Jeweils mit "Foto-Reifen" (rund  850g) für die Waage

Nochmal zum Einsatz:
Ganz klar ist das ein Do it all-Bike wie es so schön heißt. Das ist Teil des Reizes den bestmöglichen Komproimiss für rauf und runter zu haben.

Typische Anwendung sind Freeridetouren mit Shuttleunterstützung in rauhem alpinen Gelände. Also so 1000hm rauf und 3000hm runter.
Typisch auch die Klassiker am Gardasee, wobei ich den Dalco gerne auslasse ;-)
Ab und zu auch mal Bikepark Saalbach, Wildkogel, Wildbad, bin aber nicht der Dropper vor dem Herrn.
Trails in der Ebene durchaus auch.
Aber auch die Biergartenrunde und Fitnessrunde schnell am abend.

Ich versuch das halt gerne in beide Richtungen auszuloten und habs grundsätzlich mit dem ION 18 übertrieben.
Ursprünglich hatte das mal 17,5kg. Tragen fällt schwer, vor allem auf und absetzen des Bikes. Die Front ist zu schwer, dadurch ist selbst das Schieben auf Fels wo man immer wieder das Vorderrad lupfen muß mühselig. Auf Trails ist es schwerfällig, der Sitzwinkel ist flach, da man mit 200mm Federweg natürlich einsackt. Dann das Gewicht an sich bergauf und dazu kommen ja noch die DH-Schlappen, die natürlich auch beim Enduro notwendig sein können.

Das war für mich eben kein sinnvoller Kompromiss mehr, aber ich wollte es ja so und habs probiert.
Also Stück für Stück abgerüstet. Federweg erst hinten auf 180 coil, dann Luft, XX1 usw.
An der MZ hing ich natürlich, denn die hat das Bike neben dem Rahmen ja ausgemacht! Und jetzt die Pike!

Bei jedem Schritt zurück hab ich festgestellt, daß ich deswegen nicht weniger fahre und noch nichtmal langsamer. 200mm Coil am Heck verführen mich eher zu einer sehr passiven hecklastigen Fahrweise…
Was ich aber auch feststelle (an früheren Bikes, Umbauten und Bikes von Kumpels), ist daß die Geometrie und Reifen  entscheidend sind. Flach und tief ist klasse. Die Nachteile sind für mich verschmerzbar. Lediglich auf Trails in der Ebene ist ein etwas steilerer Winkel spassiger. Hab dazu noch ein Helius AM in der Garage, was aber kaum genutzt wird.

Und da stellt sich mir die Frage wie weit man das Spiel treiben kann, bis man auch hier überreizt.
Bei den Federelementen hab ich den Sweetspot gefunden mit ca. 160 bis 170mm.
Lenkwinkel hatte ich 64,7° und würde nun auf Werte aktueller Downhiller von 63,5° kommen.

Meine simple Überlegung: Was fürn Downhiller gut ist und bergauf nicht schadet, kann für ein Enduro so schlecht auch nicht sein. Ganz nebenbei macht das Angleset den Sitzwinkel etwas steiler (top für Enduro) und Tretlager einen Tick tiefer.
Mir will nicht so ganz einleuchten, warum ein Enduro eine andere Geometrie wie ein Downhiller haben sollte. Mal abgesehen von der Sattelposition und dem Tretlager wegen Pedalierbarkeit.

Nachvollziehbar?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2015)

Ich versteh dein Vorhaben des abspeckens, vor allem an der front sehr gut!

Wenn du's gern (schnell) laufen lässts überwiegen ganz sicher die vorteile von nem flachen LW. Läuft klar sicherer und ruhiger.

Ich finde irgendwie, dass ein extrem flacher LW ein Bike irgendwie behäbig wirken lässt, flinkheit, handling und agilität irgendwo auf der strecke bleibt... wenn das bike mal in der spur ist, bekommt mans irgendwie nicht mehr gut umgelenkt, find ich...es braucht mehr körpereinsatz und geht net mehr so leicht von der hand.... balanceacts find ich schwieriger, spielereien bei langsamem speed auch...

Ist alles aber sehr fahrstylabhängig. 

Bei deinen fachkenntnissen bin ich mir aber sicher, dass du weisst was du willst und was das richtige für dich ist...

-> hau rein; ausprobiern


----------



## reflux (20. Juni 2015)

Hey,
Ich hab jetzt mal versucht alle Seiten hier "gründlich" zu. Überfliegen 
Ich träume schon länger von einem Ion 18 (in XL) und vor kurzem ist am Horizont eins aufgetaucht.
Jetzt sind aber doch mehr Fragen aufgekommen,die hier bestimmt alle beantwortet wurden,ich mich aber nochmal versichern möchte.
1.An leichten (halbwegs bezahlbaren) Kurbel gibt es nur die XO dh wegen dem 83er tretlager oder ? Da gibt es nichts von shimano?gibt es die x9 mit dem Maß?

2.brauch ich jetzt einen Steuersatz,der unten rausschaut(die klassischen reset Teile,kenne das Fachwort nicht) damit die Gabel (sc) nicht an den Rahmen stößt ? 

3.wie ist das mit dem Dämpfer. Ich würde auch da gern was leichtes verbauen,was aber auch gebraucht zu bekomm ist (deshalb fällt der vector Air raus). Gibt es die Möglichkeiten einen Dämpfer mit anderer ebl zu verbauen (216x63 z.b.) und was muss ich dafür ändern und bringt des Nachteile für die Geometrie[tretlager Höhe/tiefe])?ob 160 oder 180mm fw ist mir egal. Vorne soll ne 180mm durolux verbaut werden.

Was gibt es noch,was super wichtig ist ? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (20. Juni 2015)

1. Shimano Saint, gibts (oder gabs) sogar in 2 Fach mit 83er Maß
2. Bei ner SC Gabel wirds soweit ich noch weiß ganz schön knapp mit flachen Steuersatz. Hatte einen CC Angle Set mit Bos Idylle, da waren vielleicht nur noch 1-2 mm Platz.
3. Nimm einfach nen Vivid Air in 222mm.





Gott habe es selig


----------



## reflux (20. Juni 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> 1. Shimano Saint, gibts (oder gabs) sogar in 2 Fach mit 83er Maß
> 2. Bei ner SC Gabel wirds soweit ich noch weiß ganz schön knapp mit flachen Steuersatz. Hatte einen CC Angle Set mit Bos Idylle, da waren vielleicht nur noch 1-2 mm Platz.
> 3. Nimm einfach nen Vivid Air in 222mm.
> 
> ...


Die Saint ist ja nicht so leicht :/
Dann lieber auf x0 sparen 
Vivid Air ist so schwer  dachte an so lockeren Monarch


----------



## US. (20. Juni 2015)

Saint könntest du von mir haben. 2-fach mit leichtem Bashring und 34er TA und 21er Titan oder alternativ mit Originalbestückung (schwer aber neu).

Leichte Dämpfer gibt's nur in 216er Einbaulänge. Dazu wird eine vordere Dämpferaufnahme mit -6mm benötigt. Also Verschraubung 6mm gegen Fahrtrichtung gemessen. Falls du bei Nicolai wegen der Dämpferbefestigung anfragst, lass uns das Ergebnis bitte wissen.

Steuersatz ist vom Steuerrohr abhängig. Das Bike in Beitrag No.1577 hat Tapered mit ZS56 unten Meines hat 1.5" mit EC49. Eine Wahlmöglichkeit gibt es eigentlich nicht, es sei denn man möchte bewusst die Geometrie verändern. Ferner passt in EC49 nur eine außenliegende Schale sofern man eine Tapered-Gabel fährt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## reflux (20. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Saint könntest du von mir haben. 2-fach mit leichtem Bashring und 34er TA und 21er Titan oder alternativ mit Originalbestückung (schwer aber neu).
> 
> Leichte Dämpfer gibt's nur in 216er Einbaulänge. Dazu wird eine vordere Dämpferaufnahme mit -6mm benötigt. Also Verschraubung 6mm gegen Fahrtrichtung gemessen. Falls du bei Nicolai wegen der Dämpferbefestigung anfragst, lass uns das Ergebnis bitte wissen.
> 
> ...


Hey Uwe,
Danke für die Antwort. Du meinst mit Ergebnis,ob Nicolai das ausliefert oder ob sie das frei geben.


----------



## US. (20. Juni 2015)

Ja, die Frage ist, ob Nicolai so eine vordere Dämpferaufnahme mit -6mm anbietet. Ich gehe davon aus, denn die Dämpferaufnahme ist baugleich mit der des nicht mehr angebotenen Helius AM. Und für dieses gab es definitiv Dämpferaufnahmen mit verschiedenem Offset. Hier im Forum schwirrt irgendwo ein Bild der Dämpferaufnahmen rum. Ich meine der user "dreamdeep" hats gepostet und auch damit experimentiert.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (20. Juni 2015)

Nochmal Ergänzung zum Steuersatz:
Das ION18 gab es mit verschiedenen Steuerrohren. Durchgängig 1,5". Hier ist bei einer Tapered-Gabel eine außenliegende untere Lagerschale obligatorisch!
Und es gab ein Tapered-Steuerrohr so wie auch beim aktuellen ION 16. Hier ist unten eine innenliegende Lagerschale obligatorisch.

Beide Lösungen sind funktional einwandfrei und gleichwertig. Innenliegendes Lager hat nur einen geringen Gewichtsvorteil.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (21. Juni 2015)

Hi,
Ich hab bei meinem 18er mit 1.5er Steuerrohr mal spaßeshalber die alte Wotan reingesteckt, das ging sogar mit dem reduziersteuersatz mit innenliegender Schale (wan 5 shorty) kommt also stark auf die kronenform der Gabel an..
Ansonsten hätt ich für das 1.5er Steuerrohr auch noch das normale reset Unterteil übrig (bin bei meinem wieder auf Doppelbrücke zurück, taugt mir mehr 
Gruss, Uli


----------



## xeont2k (21. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte das Thema 216er Dämpfer ausführlich mit Marcel von Nicolai besprochen.
Herausgekommen ist das hier:
*Artikel:*
Helius AM SDH, *+8*, raw, links
Helius AM SDH, *+8*, raw, rechts
Resultierende Geometrie (theoretisch) mit einer 555mm Gabel-Einbaulänge und 167mm Federwegseinstellung:
Lenkwinkel: 65,4°
Innenlagerhöhe: +6mm, 348mm insgesamt (je nach Reifendurchmesser)
Kosten waren so bei 40€. Habe es leider nie mit einem interessanten 216er Dämpfer (wie z.B. CCDB Inline) testen können und es ist letztlich der Vector Air HLR in 222 geworden.


----------



## reflux (21. Juni 2015)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Thema 216er Dämpfer ausführlich mit Marcel von Nicolai besprochen.
> Herausgekommen ist das hier:
> *Artikel:*
> Helius AM SDH, *+8*, raw, links
> ...


Was wäre denn,wenn ich die 200mm Federweg Einstellung nehme ?


----------



## xeont2k (21. Juni 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Was wäre denn,wenn ich die 200mm Federweg Einstellung nehme ?


2,86*70=200
2,57*70=180
2,88*63=182
2,65*63=167
meine ich...


----------



## US. (21. Juni 2015)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Thema 216er Dämpfer ausführlich mit Marcel von Nicolai besprochen.
> Herausgekommen ist das hier:
> *Artikel:*
> Helius AM SDH, *+8*, raw, links
> Helius AM SDH, *+8*, raw, rechts



Top! Mit Burgtec Offsetbuchsen kann man doch noch etwas feintunen. 
@reflux: Federweg reduziert sich natürlich mit dem kurzhubigen Dämpfer auf ca. 180mm oder 160mm je nach gewählter Übersetzung am ULH

Gruss Uwe


----------



## US. (21. Juni 2015)

xeont2k schrieb:


> 2,86*70=200
> 2,57*70=180
> 2,88*63=182
> 2,65*63=167
> meine ich...



Man kann hier nicht mit der durchschnitlichen Übersetzung rechnen, sondern muss den Feerweg anhand der Progressionskurve ermitteln. Man schneidet ja vor allem den progressiven Teil mit kleinem Übersetzungsverhältnis ab.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## reflux (21. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Top! Mit Burgtec Offsetbuchsen kann man doch noch etwas feintunen.
> @reflux: Federweg reduziert sich natürlich mit dem kurzhubigen Dämpfer auf ca. 180mm oder 160mm je nach gewählter Übersetzung am ULH
> 
> Gruss Uwe


Hey Uwe,danke weiterhin für die Auskünfte.
Also theoretisch könnte ich ne 180er sc Gabel und nem 216er Dämpfer (auf der 200er Einstellung)fahren um grob vo+hi den gleichen fw zu haben.
Das klingt doch gut


----------



## US. (21. Juni 2015)

Zwischenstand meines Updates:


----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2015)

geiles Bike,
tolles Gewicht!


----------



## mtbedu (25. Juni 2015)

Bin vor einem Jahr von 180mm auf 200mm umgestiegen. Für mich immer noch stimmig. Fahre alles hoch und vorzugsweise Grobes runter.

15,06kg
Lenkwinkel 63,5°
Sitzwinkel 68,0°
Tretlager 35,0cm
Update: XX1, RS Boxxer Fast Suspension 1.1

Gruß, Eduard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2015)

Das 18er sollte nach meiner Meinung bei Nicolai ein Revival haben sollen müssen


----------



## der-gute (26. Juni 2015)

Aber bitte mit überarbeiteter Geo!

Das XL auf dem ich sass, war kein XL, eher L.


----------



## US. (26. Juni 2015)

Kommt gut! Top-Gewicht für einen tourenfähigen Downhiller!
Würde nur die hintere Bremsleitung anders verlegen und den Abgang nach unten drehen um die Schlaufe zu vermeiden.
Hast du drei Leitungen auf dem Unterrohr? Sattelstütze, Bremse, Schaltung? Oder läuft eines unter dem Unterrohr?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (26. Juni 2015)

Ok, hab in deinem Album gesehen, daß alle Leitungen auf dem Unterrohr laufen.
Hat jemand schon mal eine Kindshock LEV Integra so verbaut? Sind hier Probleme mit dem kleinen Radius am Übergang Sitzrohr zu Unterrohr zu erwarten?

ich mag meine Reverb nicht mehr. Zu kurz, Kopf knarzt, Zugführung zu hässlich. Von Vecnum ist wohl nichts mehr zu erwarten, so bliebe KS...


----------



## Teisho (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt eine KS Lev Integra zu verbauen. Die Reverb geht mir auch gehörig auf die Nerven.
Allerdings bin ich noch gar nicht so weit an den Radius zu denken.
Habe nämlich kein Loch im Sattelrohr. Wenn ich mir das selbst bohre, wird meine Garantie wohl zum Teufel sein.


----------



## reflux (26. Juni 2015)

Teisho schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt eine KS Lev Integra zu verbauen. Die Reverb geht mir auch gehörig auf die Nerven.
> Allerdings bin ich noch gar nicht so weit an den Radius zu denken.
> Habe nämlich kein Loch im Sattelrohr. Wenn ich mir das selbst bohre, wird meine Garantie wohl zum Teufel sein.


Beim helius am hab ich die Erlaubnis bekommen zu bohren mit den Hinweisen welche Abstände das Loch haben muss


----------



## mtbedu (26. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Würde nur die hintere Bremsleitung anders verlegen und den Abgang nach unten drehen um die Schlaufe zu vermeiden.



Da triffst Du einen der Punkte, die mich nerven:
1. Die Leitungen waren an der damaligen Cleg 4 noch außen angebracht und bei mir kolliediert diese mit der Strebe. Daher brauche ich Platz. Mit Helius FR gab es damals damit weniger Probleme.
2. Hatte den Abgang vorher horizontal, aber da war die Leitung wegen der Zugkräfte beim Einfedern fast abgerissen. Der Knick ist noch deutlich zu sehen. Um den Zug zu vermeiden wäre die Alternative die Leitungshalterung an der unteren Strebe nicht zu nutzen, aber dann schwebt die Leitung im Nichts.
3. Für ein aktuelles Sattelmodell 127,- auszugeben muss überdacht sein.

Die Messingscheibe unter dem Kopf der Achse kommt Dir sicher bekannt vor 

Gruß, Eduard


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Juni 2015)

Moin,
wie wäre ein Winkelabgang? Falls es so etwas gibt?


----------



## mtbedu (27. Juni 2015)

Wäre sicher eine neue Idee für Trickstuff das Sortiment zu erweitern. Aber wie gesagt, bei neuen Modellen ist der Abgang innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Juni 2015)

Ich schätze mal, das die Anschlüsse genormt sind. Vielleicht gibt es ja von anderen Herstellern was passendes..?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (11. Juli 2015)

Paar Änderungen gab es auch bei meinem 18er
- Titanschrauben an vielen Stellen
- Vivid Air fürs Touren
- 1x10 hat die Hammerschmidt ersetzt (langfristig wahrscheinlich 1x11)
- schwarze Mutter und Hebel an der Stütze
was noch ansteht ist ein Carbon-LRS fürs Touren, muss ich noch fertig aufbauen.


----------



## Simbl (11. Juli 2015)

Hammer Teil


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Teisho (14. August 2015)

Da der Trend hier offensichtlich immer zum leichteren 18er geht und ich ein absoluter Nonkonformist bin  :
Die gute alte 888 drangebastelt. 

17kg hab ich jetzt locker.


----------



## cocoon79 (15. September 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Titanschrauben hergekommen, würde mein Bike auch gern umrüsten bzw. Leichter machen, allerdings auch mit Telestütze.  @US. Wo liegt dein Bike denn jetzt mit dem Gewicht und vermisst du irgendwas seit du auf 170mm an der Front umgestiegen bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (15. September 2015)

Hi,

mein ION18 liegt aktuell bei 13,9kg. inkl. "ordentliche" Reifen. Vorne ein 1040g Mavic und hinten Rock Razor Super Gravity.
Habe inzwischen ein 650B-Vorderrad drin.
Gabel ist ne 650B-Pike mit 160mm. Muß mal ein aktuelles Bild einstellen.

Titanschrauben mach ich auch immer weils so schön ist 
Weiß gar nicht mehr wo ich die her hab. Die vom Rahmen sind von Jäger Motorsport, gibt aber x Anbieter, z.B. bike hardest.
Gewichtstechnisch bringts 100g wenn man alle Schrauben tauscht (nicht nur die vom Rahmen).

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cocoon79 (15. September 2015)

Und wie fährt es sich mit 650b vorn und 26 hinten?  Ist da der Gewichtsverlust hinfällig von der Gabel?


----------



## Martin1508 (15. September 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein ION18 liegt aktuell bei 13,9kg. inkl. "ordentliche" Reifen. Vorne ein 1040g Mavic und hinten Rock Razor Super Gravity.
> 
> ...



WTF!!! Bin bei meinem Ion 16 ohne SG Reifen bei 14,05 Kg. Wie macht ihr das immer alle? Hat meins mal wieder schwere Knochen?

Gruß


----------



## US. (15. September 2015)

Das Problem ist halt, daß sich da immer mehrere Effekte vermischen.

Es ändert sich ja Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Radgröße, Gabel an sich, Reifen, Vorderrad und weitere Größen, so daß ich die Effekte nicht isoliert bewerten kann.

Hatte erst 26" mit MZ66 (568mm ac), dann 26" mit 160mm Pike (552mm ac) und jetzt 27,5" vorne mit Pike.

Die Pike an sich gefällt mir unterm Strich besser als die MZ. MZ hat Vorteile in Steifigkeit und Schluckvermögen in grob verblocktem Gelände.
Traktion, Zugstufenfunktion ist bei der Pike besser. Dazu deutlich handlicher durch Gewichtseinparung von 1100g an der Front.
Die niedrigere Front mit steileren Winkeln (bei 26“) tut dem Bike gut.
Das Tretlager kommt tiefer, Sitzwinkel wird steiler. Beides find ich gut. Lenkwinkel wird auch steiler (65,2° nachgemessen). Das ist Geschmackssache. Mir wärs flacher lieber, ist aber immer noch ordentlich.

Nun hab ich ein 650B-Vorderrad eingebaut. Das war per se schonmal 250g leichter. Hab das Gewicht aber gleich wieder in den Reifen investiert. Der Radiusunterschied beträgt in meinem Falle immerhin 16mm!
Das Bike hat wieder die originale Geometrie wie mit der MZ und 26“. Also Tretlager etwas hoch und Sitzwinkel flacher, Lenkwinkel jetzt bei 64,5°. Nachlauf allerdings größer wegen dem 27,5“-Rad und dem geringeren Offset der Pike (42mm zu 46mm bei MZ!)
Bergab ist das jetzt ein Traum. Sehr sicher, Bügeleisen und das 27,5er Vorderrad fühlt sich satter an. Dazu leicht an der Front und handlich.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Etwas weniger Federweg, größeres Laufrad und Gewichtsoptimierungführen zu einem wirklich tollen Gesamtpaket und fühlen sich sehr gut an. Keine Spur von Disharmonie mit dem Heck und auch keine Nachteile bei der Geometrie.


Der nächste Schritt wäre ein Winkelsteuersatz. Liegt schon parat!
Der bringt das Tretlager runter, macht den Sitzwinkel steiler und natürlich den Lenkwinkel noch flacher. In verbindung mit dem eher kurzen Reach des ION 18 sicher eine prima Sache.

Alles in allem zeigt das nur die Vielseitigkeit des ION 18. Vom Downhiller zum spritzigen Enduro ist alles drin.


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (15. September 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> WTF!!! Bin bei meinem Ion 16 ohne SG Reifen bei 14,05 Kg. Wie macht ihr das immer alle? Hat meins mal wieder schwere Knochen?
> 
> Gruß


Kreative Wäagung


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. September 2015)

13,9kg sind aber mal eine Ansage. Liege bei meiner Kiste inzwischen bei 15,8kg mit der 3kg Totem. Bin schon glücklich 2kg abgespeckt zu haben. Bei der Gabel wären noch ca. 1,1kg drin. Aber die Totem gefällt mir einfach zu gut.

Schrauben hab ich auch großflächig getauscht, bis auf die langen M5 Schrauben an den Lagerpunkten. Da gibts wohl nur Jäger mit Sonderanfertigung. Bikehardest ist für den Rest eine gute Adresse.


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2015)

Vorallem wird dir gegen die Totem jede andere Gabel viel zu weich vorkommen, außer vielleicht die Metric von X-Fusion.


----------



## US. (16. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorallem wird dir gegen die Totem jede andere Gabel viel zu weich vorkommen, außer vielleicht die Metric von X-Fusion.


Du meinst hinsichtlich Steifigkeit?
Totem kenne ich. Fühlt sich ähnlich steif an wie die MZ 66.
Das ist schon ein Klassenunterschied zu den üblichen Endurogabeln aber auch zu einer Lyrik.
Pike und Lyrik sehe ich sehr ähnlich. Im Vergleich ist das richtig lommelig. Die Gabeln pendeln an der Auchsaufnahme regelrecht in Längsachse.
Allerdings gewöhnt man sich da schnell dran. Mir ging es so beim Wechsel von einer Boxxer auf ne Lyrik und jetzt beim Wechsel von MZ66 auf Pike. Einen wirklich funktionalen Nachteil empfinde ich nicht wirklich durch das Pendeln.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2015)

Bei meiner BOS Deville und meinem Gewicht von 110kg merkt man es halt beim Bremsen schon. Nicht sicherheitsrelevant, aber es könnte steifer sein. Darum kommt bei mir was dickeres.


----------



## US. (4. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

hier der versprochene Nachtrag zu Bildern mit dem 650B-Vorderrad und der aktualisierten Partlist.
Ich glaub das ist jetzt die finale Evolutionsstufe des Bikes. Vielleicht noch Winkelsteuersatz, der schon bereit liegt.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## ichoe (4. Oktober 2015)

geile bude uwe!!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2015)

@US. : absolut top, wie du die "Evolution" deines Bikes vorantreibst !


----------



## Teisho (16. Oktober 2015)

Doppelbrücke im 18er hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich jetzt eine 380er Titan gekauft habe.
Leitungen sind noch zu lang und außerdem erwäge ich einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen. Irgendwie werde ich auch mit dem Dämpfer nicht warm…

Kann leider nicht so toll Fotografieren wie die Meisten hier und kann nur mit einem Schmartphonfoto angeben.


----------



## ichoe (21. Oktober 2015)

witzig das ich dein bike jetzt auch noch im forum sehe...in live viel hübscher!


----------



## Teisho (21. Oktober 2015)

Hey! Saucool! 

Ja, komisch. Bekomme einfach kein Foto hin, dass dem Fahrrad gerecht wird. 
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## US. (24. Oktober 2015)

Teisho schrieb:


> Ja, komisch. Bekomme einfach kein Foto hin, dass dem Fahrrad gerecht wird.
> Schade eigentlich.



Hey, das ist nicht schwer.
Ein paar Standard-Tips für Bikefotos mit dokumentarischem Charakter, von denen man natürlich gern abweichen kann, wenn man weiß was man macht.

1. Distanz zum Objekt für natürliche Parallelperspektive. Mind. 5 m.
2. Um die Auflösung bei den geforderten Distanzen hinzubekommen, empfiehlt sich ein Objektiv mit langer Brennweite ("Tele")
3. Direktes Sonnenlicht, Schlaglicht eher vermeiden, keinesfalls von vorne
4. Niemals "von oben" im Stehen aufs Bike schießen
5. Hintergrund immer in ausreichender Distanz zum Bike, also nicht das Bike an den Gartenzaun lehnen
6. Kontrastarmes Setting wählen, also kein schwarzes Bike vor weißer Wand!
7. Belichtungsreihe schießen
8. Ruhig mit der Schärfentiefe spielen, als auch mal Blende öffnen

Natürlich kann man auch abweichend von den Tips ganz tolle Fotos hinbekommen. Dann sollte man aber wissen was man tut.
Mit dem Iphone wird's natürlich schwierig, da bei den geforderten Abständen die Auflösung nicht reicht und kein Tele vorhanden ist.
Dazu die Dynamik gering und der Sensor klein.
Aber selbts damit lassen sic akzeptable pics hinbekommen!
Nur Mut zum Spielen!


----------



## Teisho (24. Oktober 2015)

Hey danke! Werde mir die Tipps zu herzen nehmen und mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## Teisho (24. Oktober 2015)

BTW: Hat jemand gerade die Maße der beiden Schrauben für die Dämpferaufname parat?
Habe das Fahrrad leider gerade nicht hier und kann nicht nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simon69 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
guckst du:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=42&output=html


----------



## US. (23. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

meinen ION 18 Rahmen verkauf ich. Dazu viele Teile wie Dämpfer, Kubeln, LRS, etc.
Wollte es hier kundtun, bevor ich ihn im Januar in den Bikemarkt setze.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## mtbedu (23. Dezember 2015)

Was Neues musste her? 
Schon getestet?


----------



## US. (23. Dezember 2015)

Ja, wollte mal ws neues probieren. Hatte jetzt das dritte Nicolai und war immer zufrieden.
Geometrie updaten war auch ein Thema.
Jetzt ist es ein Banshee Rune geworden. Die Philosophie ist ja nicht ganz unähnlich zu Nicolai.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Dezember 2015)

Das Banshee sieht toll aus und eine Ähnlichkeit zum Ion ist auch da.
Hauptsache biken.
Also hab viel Spaß damit!
Gruß Kaffeeklicker
Edit: Wie fährt es sich denn im Vergleich zu deinem Ion? Wie ist der Hinterbau?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. Dezember 2015)

@US. Welche größe hat dein 18er Rahmen und was möchtest du alles genau mitverkaufen?

Gerne per PN, hab im Bekanntenkreis jemanden der an einem 18er Interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (24. Dezember 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Das Banshee sieht toll aus und eine Ähnlichkeit zum Ion ist auch da.
> 
> Hauptsache biken.
> 
> ...




Hi,

das Problem dabei ist, daß man halt immer eine Kombination aus allem vergleicht. Komponenten, Einstellung, Geometrie, Kinematik, etc.
Das Rune hat Größe L, das ION 18 Größe M. Lenkwinkel sind identisch, Tretlagerhöhe annähernd. Rune ist aber deutlich länger (4cm)

Summarisch würde ich aber sagen, daß das ION 18 schon etwas mehr Freerider ist und das Rune etwas mehr Enduro. Das ION ist verspielter und der Hinterbau bietet mehr Reserven auch in der kurzen Einstellung.

Das Rune läuft souveräner, ist in der Ebene agiler, im Antritt ein aktiveres Gefühl vermittelnd. Hinterbau ebenso sehr sensibel aber eben straffer und nicht so das Gefühl des „endlosen Federwegs“ wie beim ION.
Bergauf ist das Rune direkter und deutlich angenehmer bzgl. Sitzwinkel und „versinken“ im Federweg.
Antriebseinfluss etwas stärker beim Rune spürbar aber nicht kritisch.
Ein kleiner Vorteil des Rune-Hinterbaus ist noch seine grandiose Steifigkeit aufgrund des geschlossenen hinteren Rahmendreieck und der kurzen Distanz vom Hinterrad zum Lager. Wobei ein ION 18 hier auch bereits zu den äußerst steifen Konstruktionen zählt.
Dafür sind es zwei Lager mehr beim Rune.

Am Ende sind das zwei kinematisch durchdachte Konzepte mit tendenziellen Stärken und Schwächen auf hohem Niveau. Entscheidend war für mich die längere Geometrie unter Beibehalt des flachen Lenkwinkels, durchdachte Kinematik und der Wunsch mal was anderes zu probieren.

Dazu eine sympathische Firma wie Nicolai auch. Die Verarbeitung ist nicht ganz auf Nicolai-Niveau und spiegelt aus meiner Sicht die Preisunterschiede. Absolut gesehen für mich aber sehr gut und die Details des Rahmens sind durchdacht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Problem dabei ist, daß man halt immer eine Kombination aus allem vergleicht. Komponenten, Einstellung, Geometrie, Kinematik, etc.
> .........
> Gruß, Uwe



Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort! Das klingt doch gut - da wünsche ich dir also viel Spaß mit.
Happy Trails,
Maik.


----------



## US. (15. Januar 2016)

Time to say good bye. Nun ist er weg und hat einen neuen Besitzer gefunden.
Ich hoffe der hat soviel Spaß wie ich mit diesem Nicolai-Klassiker.

Falls noch jemand spezifische Teile benötigt möge er/sie sich melden.
Habe noch Laufradsatz (Stiffy, CX-Ray, Tune) mit 150er Hinterrad von Lightwolf, Vector Air, Vivid Coil, 83er Carbonkurbeln, Kleinteile.
Ansonsten kommen die auch demnächst in den Bikemarkt.

Servus, Uwe


----------



## O.Springer (20. Mai 2016)

Servus, ich möchte im ion 18 ein Rock Shox dämpfer verbauen. Nach welchem Tune muss ich schauen?
gruß o.springer


----------



## ichoe (21. Mai 2016)

was gibts denn für einen neuen hobel uwe??


----------



## US. (21. Mai 2016)

ichoe schrieb:


> was gibts denn für einen neuen hobel uwe??



Ist ein Banshee Rune geworden.


----------



## US. (21. Mai 2016)

O.Springer schrieb:


> Servus, ich möchte im ion 18 ein Rock Shox dämpfer verbauen. Nach welchem Tune muss ich schauen?
> gruß o.springer



Das hängt von vielen Variablen ab.
Ich hatte bei knapp 80kg Tune M/M
Bei Federweg 200 war die Druckstufe für mich genau passend.
Bei der kleinen Übersetzung am ULH mit 180mm wars mir zu teigig. Da hätte ich mir L/M oder L/L gewünscht.
Am Ende habe ich deshalb einen X Fusion Vector genutzt.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## O.Springer (21. Mai 2016)

Danke schonmal, ich wiege fahrfertig ca 95kg und möchte es als verspieltes dh bike aufbauen.  also sollte es  tune m/m sein? kann man den tune eigentlich umbauen oder lohnt sich das vom aufwand her nicht?
gruss oli


----------



## ichoe (21. Mai 2016)

@Uwe: geiler Hobel!!!


----------



## MrMupfin97 (15. April 2017)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Da triffst Du einen der Punkte, die mich nerven:
> 1. Die Leitungen waren an der damaligen Cleg 4 noch außen angebracht und bei mir kolliediert diese mit der Strebe. Daher brauche ich Platz. Mit Helius FR gab es damals damit weniger Probleme.
> 2. Hatte den Abgang vorher horizontal, aber da war die Leitung wegen der Zugkräfte beim Einfedern fast abgerissen. Der Knick ist noch deutlich zu sehen. Um den Zug zu vermeiden wäre die Alternative die Leitungshalterung an der unteren Strebe nicht zu nutzen, aber dann schwebt die Leitung im Nichts.
> 3. Für ein aktuelles Sattelmodell 127,- auszugeben muss überdacht sein.
> ...


Is zwar schon ein bisschen her, hab aber bei meinem AC das gleiche Problem gehabt. Hab's dann mit nem Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren in den Griff gebracht, so schrubbt die Leitung auch nicht mehr am Hinterbau und zerlegt mir alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

klasse faden hier, interessante infos und super bikes. 
mein ion 18 habe ich erst seit ein paar Monaten...i love it.
für mich einer der schönsten rahmen von nicolai.
meins ist als freerider aufgebaut.
eine  mischung aus alten/kultigen und neuen parts


----------



## US. (9. Oktober 2018)

Das waren Zeiten!
Und schon 7 Jahre her; kaum zu glauben.

Meins ist schon lange weg und die letzte Ausbaustufe war ein Enduro-Aufbau mit 27,5" Vorderrad und XX1-Antrieb.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

hi uwe,
yep der hammer wie die zeit verfliegt.

mein ion ist von 2013 also 5jahre alt,
kein alter für ein nicolai ;-)

deinen aufbau habe ich übrigens gesehen,
sehr cool.... ich habe in den letzte tagen den ganzen faden quergelesen :-D.

das ion18/p1 ist für mich schon perfekt,
stabil genug für den bikepark und durchs Pinon auch uphill tauglich (für die hometrails),
zudem ein bildschöner zeitloser rahmen

klar ist es kein Leichtgewicht
priorität hat bei mir ein stabiler rahmen,
geometron brauch ich persönlich auch nicht.
da bevorzuge ich die handliche geo des 18er.

alles in allem bin ich wohl etwas oldschool,
passt  ja zu so einem alten freerider wie dem ion 18 ;-)

torsten


----------



## WaltAir (1. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, nach ca. 3jähriger Abstinenz hat es mich doch mal wieder mit meinem Ion 18 auf nen Trail verschlagen.
Die alte Kiste hat echt Spaß gemacht und nun schwebt mir eine Aufrüstung auf Eagle GX 12fach und evt 27,5 Zoll vor. Nicolai empfiehlt einen Reifendurchmesser von 685mm ca. 27". Ist ja nicht weit weg von 27,5", die Totem wirds wohl packen aber mit dem Hinterbau bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Wahrscheinlich nicht, wer fährt wohl noch so nen alten Karren, aber einen Versuch ist es wert. Danke schonmal. Gruß Walter


----------



## lambdarider (22. November 2018)

ein ion  18 mit pinion wurde hier im markt mal angeboten, umgebaut auf 27,5 bei nicolai!
ich hatte den Besitzer mal angeschrieben um zu erfahren was sowas in etwa kostet
aber keine info bekommen.
der umbau sah gut aus!
ich mag meine 26 er zwar und sehe ,für mich; auch keinen echten Vorteil in den 27,5
aber die auswahl an reifen wird schon etwas knapper, 
maxxis bietet zb die 2,7 minion und highroller nirgends mehr an.


----------



## foersie (17. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin nun auch glücklicher ION 18 Besitzer und baue es mit modernen, leichten Parts (ENVE, Tune, THM usw.) auf, um den modernen Bikes zu zeigen, dass Alu Handarbeit auch sehr leicht sein kann. Habe dafür auch mit Nicolai gesprochen. Ein Umbau auf 27.5 am Hinterbau geht leider definitiv nicht. Das würde das Tretlager in eine (Zitat) _"...Geo von 1995 zurückwerfen und wäre zudem preislich wenig sinnvoll"_. Drum würde ich dem Beispiel des Users hier folgen und vorne 650B fahren (was ja streng genommen die ganze Idee ist, dass das Vorderrad besser über Hindernisse kommt). Ich bin sehr gespannt, was am Ende für ein Gewicht raus kommt.

C.


----------



## lambdarider (17. Januar 2019)

hi clemens,
sehr gyle!
die schicken ENVES hast du ja noch(bzw wenn du auf "frankenbike" umbaust, zumindest ja noch das passende Hinterrad  ) mach bitte mal Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte..


----------



## foersie (17. Januar 2019)

Gerne, Bilder werden folgen!
Hier mal die Partlist:

Rahmen: ab Werk raw (lasse gerade Custom Decals machen)
Dämpfer: Vivid Air RC2 (die X2 sind mir einfach zuuuuu teuer)
Gabel: Lyrik RC2 
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: ENVE Short Stem 50mm
Lenker: ENVE DH Greg Minaar
*Bremsen: (wahrscheinlich) XTR Trail
Schaltung: brauche da mal Eure Tipps*
Sattel: Tune Komm Vor schwarz
Stütze: Tune Schwarzes Stück
Klemme: Tune Würger
Kurbel: THM Clavicula DH
Pedale: Reset Racing Pedal 3 Titan
Felge hinten: ENVE M90 26"
Felge vorn: ENVE M90 27,5"
Naben: Chris King 
*Reifen: brauche da mal Eure Tipps*

Bis auf das fett Markierte habe ich bereits alles.
Sollte also ganz ansehnlich werden.

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## lambdarider (17. Januar 2019)

yep, sehr gyle parts 
 ...bei der Schaltung würde ich dir zu pinion  raten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

